#ubuntu-se 2011-05-23
<rolfblidborg> är sugen som få nu ... :/
<arand> Look ma, made a versioning filesystem! :): watch -n2 "git add -A; git commit --allow-empty-message -m"placeholder message" 2>/dev/null"
<realubot> strobg: Det är kasst att det är så ont om bostäder.
<rolfblidborg> Och det där kommer jag att förstå sen ja =)
<rolfblidborg> en annan fråga om raid: med raid 5 och en disk går sönder, är det bara att byta ut den och det kommer kopieras över? eller är et mycket pill?
<HerrNoName_> http://www.svenskbladet.se/ekonomi/index.php?alias=lurad_pa_blocket___skulle_kopa_iphone_5.html
<rolfblidborg> Gillar avslutningen :P
<strobg> "Janne från lagret på BauHaus"
<strobg> Vilken typisk... lättluring.
<Philip5> tycker den där bilden på "janne" ser ut som värsta fotomontaget
<strobg> Vilket den är.
<strobg> Hela sajten är bara något larvskit.
<haffe> Morgon.
<kodein> månda
 * haffe gör en headspin.
 * whomee gör en spinhead.
<Kimmen> morning
<peppis> Morn
<realubot> Forumet ligger nere.
<realubot> Inte nu längre.
<Hund> Morsning
<realubot> Hund: Good morning.
<Hund> realubot: Tillhör du inredning här på irc eller? Jag tycker du alltid är närvarande.
<realubot> Hund: Ja, jag bor här. Det här är mitt hem.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> IRC har förändrats så mycket tycker jag.
<realubot> Har det? Hur då?
<Kimmen> Det är väl nästan som att säga att våra vintrar har förändrats
<Hund> Mja, det känns som att allt handlar om att mäta e-penis idag. :P
<Kimmen> tror bara det är fler som gör det nu, är ju inte ett nytt fenomen
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Idag kommer glasmästaren och ska byta ut mina fönster. Han valde verkligen rätt dag.. En molnig och kylig dag. Tyvärr måste dom ta med sig fönsterna och återkomma senare under dagen. Så jag kommer få sitta här och frysa några timmar.
<lilleman72> hur connektar jag med navicat?
<lilleman72> jag har lagt in min adress till sidan men den vill inte ansluta
<lilleman72> hur öppnar jag port 10060 i ubuntu?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: vad är det du vill göra?
<lilleman72> jag kan inte komma åt mysql via navicat
<cHarNe2> säker på den där porten?
<cHarNe2> tror nog att det ska vara 3306
<kodein> 3305 är standardporten, ja
<kodein> ehh, 06
<lilleman72> jag satte fel port i min kommentar...3306 e standard
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: ?
<lilleman72> jag skrev 10060
<lilleman72> skulle skrivit 3306
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: ansluter du lokalt eller över internet
<lilleman72> lan
<lilleman72> har provat med lanip & ext
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: är mysqld igång?
<lilleman72> ja det tror jag
<lilleman72> ja
<cHarNe2> tror duger inte omm vi ska hjälpa :P
<cHarNe2> bra
<lilleman72> annars hade inte min sida funkat
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: ok, och den tar emot anslutningar?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: har du testat om porten är öppen?
<lilleman72> jag kan ju inte
<lilleman72> hur?
<cHarNe2> '$ sudo nmap -sS <IPADRESS> -PN -p3306
<lilleman72> kan jag skriva localhost där?
<lilleman72> lr ska jag skriva min .org?
<cHarNe2> localhost verkar funka
<lilleman72> sudo: nmap: command not found
<cHarNe2> gissa vad du gör nu?
<lilleman72> försöker kolla om porten är öppen
<cHarNe2> -.-
<cHarNe2> sudo apt-get install nmap
<cHarNe2> och testar igen
<lilleman72> ahh hehe
<dagon_> 8]
<lilleman72> 3306/tcp open mysql
<lilleman72> då provar vi
<lilleman72> nope samma sak
<lilleman72> lool
<lilleman72> den e closed när jag tar externa ip
<lilleman72> cHarNe2
<cHarNe2> men du kör ju på lanet så skit i det
<cHarNe2> jag tror det är fel navicat eller nått sånt
<lilleman72> va?
<lilleman72> kan inte komma åt ngt
<xyzp> lilleman72, har du adsl?
<lilleman72> mm
<cHarNe2> inte något?
<cHarNe2> http://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/
<lilleman72> jaghar öppnat i modemet
<cHarNe2> testa den, verkar vara samma sak som navicat
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: men du kör ju lokalt?
<lilleman72> ja
<cHarNe2> skit då i modemet
<lilleman72> men jaghar provat alla 3 varianter
<cHarNe2> funkar det inte kolalt kommer det med all säkerhet inte att funka över internet
<lilleman72> lanip exteterna ip, och no-ip.org
<cHarNe2> -.-
<xyzp> lilleman72, modemet kan vara fullt med sparade dhcp servrar å så, du kanske måste reseta modemetet, de var jag tvungen att göra förut med en nål i ett hål
<lilleman72> nej för helvet
<lilleman72> då rasar ALLA mina portar
<lilleman72> måste jag öppna alla igen
<xyzp> den har ett flashminne
<cHarNe2> xyzp: det är skitsamma med flashminne om man gör en spagetti-reset,
<cHarNe2> xyzp: om dina inställningar sparas efter en sån är ditt modem trsigt eller nått pucko som kodat mjukvara till det.
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: säker på att du kör lokalt?
<lilleman72> 192.x.x.x
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: kör du dhcp-server i modemet?
<lilleman72> ja
<cHarNe2> ok
<cHarNe2> inga brandväggar eller annat skit efter modemet?
<lilleman72> lr ja & nej
<lilleman72> nej
<xyzp> cHarNe2, ok så sa supporten till mig förut
<cHarNe2> xyzp: isp?
<lilleman72> tele 2 säkert :P
<lilleman72> dom suger
<lilleman72> säger jag som har en tant som jobbar där & jag HAR jobbat där
<lilleman72> :D
<xyzp> cHarNe2, bbb
<lilleman72> brb
<cHarNe2> xyzp: har du ett xavi, inteno eller thomson?
<xyzp> xavi
<cHarNe2> då är det inget som sparas efter spapgetti-reset
<xyzp> -tour of life-
<lilleman72> cHarNe2
<cHarNe2> yes
<lilleman72> det funkade inte med den du länkade
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: vad säger den då?
<lilleman72> samma
<lilleman72> 10061
<cHarNe2> ?
<lilleman72> kan inte ansluta
<lilleman72> felkod 10061
<cHarNe2> -.-
<lilleman72> helt sjukt
<cHarNe2> nu blir jag sur :(
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 då e vi 2
<cHarNe2> du menar att du får felkoder som du inte berättat om?
<lilleman72> ops
<lilleman72> sorry
<lilleman72> förlåååååååt
 * lilleman72 gråter lite
<cHarNe2> vad tror du att jag gör?
<cHarNe2> http://tinyurl.com/3dpt6nj
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 jag har kollat dät
<cHarNe2> nae fan nu tar jag lunch..
<lilleman72> där*
<lilleman72> gl
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: kollat där? har du ju inte?
<cHarNe2> min andra träff: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/can-not-connect-to-server.html
<lilleman72> jo jag såg den men jag rfattar inte
<cHarNe2> svart på vitt, din mysqld är felkonfad
<lilleman72> jag e tröög
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: => #mysql
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 jag ligger där åxå
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Zambezi> realubot: Känns det inte som fler artiklar nu på gp.se är GP+?
<realubot> Zambezi: Jo, absolut. Jag reagerade på det igår faktiskt. Det verkar som om gp.se ska börja ta betalt för rubbet.
<Zambezi> realubot: Jag tror inte de kommer ta betalt för allt. Då får de inga läser och inga reklamintäkter, men idag när jag kollade så tänkte jag wow. Det var mycket GP+ här.
<realubot> Zambezi: Nej, dom kommer ju säkert ha lite gratisartiklar för att locka folk. Jag reagerade på att det var större andel plus-artiklar på GP än på Aftonbadet.
<realubot> Det känns så i.a.f.
<realubot> Dock kansk det höjer kvalitén på artiklarna för dom som betalar.
<realubot> *kanske
<Zambezi> realubot: Aftonbladet och övrig skamjournalistik som Expressen undviker jag. Precis som att jag bojkottar SvD.
<realubot> Jag tycker annars svd är ganska bra med mer utförliga artiklar än många andra tidningar. Samma sak med DN.
<Zambezi> realubot: Fast när en av Ricardos mördare heter Bonnier i efternamn kan saklig journalistik aldrig ske om den mordrapporteringen.
<realubot> Zambezi: Nej, det är ju tveksamt.
<realubot> Det säger inte att tidningen är mindre objektiv i övrigt än andra tidningar.
<Zambezi> realubot: Fast om det nu visar sig att det är fel gärningsman (med släktband till ägarna) och de censurerar, vad är det då mer de undanhåller?
<madbear> vad snackar på ni
<Zambezi> madbear: Om tattig journalistik.
<realubot> Zambezi: Mm. Vi vet ju inte hur andra tidningar hade gjort i en liknande situation.
<Zambezi> realubot: Fast det kommer nog fram ändå.
<_sara_> anyone in stockholm library? the centeral one at råmansgatan
<realubot> Zambezi: Mhm. Du vet ju inte vad olika tidningar undanhåller.
<Zambezi> realubot: Nej, Flashback är bra på att gräva vet du.
<_sara_> off to Arbetsförmedlingen to see what i can do about the no-job-but-was-given-2-year-contact
<_sara_> situation wish me luk
<_sara_> hej då
<kodein> arbetsförnedringen
<realubot> Zambezi: Mm. Jo.
<speakman> arbetsförmodligen
<ah-berg> kan man starta ett program i terminalen så att stängs av vid en viss tid?
<Philip5> ah-berg: kolla på kommandot at
<Hund> Gaahh..
 * Hund är killen med flax.
<Philip5> Hund är killen med fax
<Philip5> Hund: eller är det så att du kanske är killen med flaxkikare??!!
<Philip5> den hade jag nästan glömt bort
<Hund> Imorse var glasfirman hit och hämtade fönster och balkongdörr. Just nu har jag en jättestor grävmaskin som gräver i asfalten, en som klipper gräset och en som trimmar. Tror du det är ljudlöst? Jag hör fan inte ens vad jag tänker..
<Hund> Vad är odsen för att alla ska arbeta utanför mig just den dagen glasgubben kommer?
<rolfblidborg> Hej hej :)
<Hund> rolfblidborg: God dag!
<rolfblidborg> Läget en dag som denna? =)
<rolfblidborg> Som rookie med linux är jag inte riktigt ett fan av terminalen än, finns det någon bra ftpserver med ett GUI?
<Hund> Läs ett par rader upp så ser du hur min dag är. :P Hur är det själv?
<rolfblidborg> Blir det dammigt på dina nya fönster+ :P
<Hund> Jag tror proftp har något GUI.
<rolfblidborg> Jo, jag installerade det
<rolfblidborg> Men förstår inte hur jag startar det
<Hund> Jag har inget fönster eller någon dörr, dom är hos glasmästaren.
<rolfblidborg> Försökte lite tappert med "sudo start proftp"
<rolfblidborg> Men det gick inte
<rolfblidborg> Aha
<rolfblidborg> Bra jobbat där
<rolfblidborg> Tur att du inte gjorde det igår
<rolfblidborg> Beroende på var du bor dock, men här i skåne var det riktigt oväder
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: har du installerat gproftpd?
<Hund> http://sourceforge.net/projects/proftpd-admin/support
<rolfblidborg> Japp
<rolfblidborg> det har jag gjort
<Hund> Här var det typ 600°C igår.
<xyzp> får man fråga om någon har testat ett visst program här?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: kolla i gproftpd vilken group den är satt att köra ftpservern som
<xyzp> Philip5,hej
<rolfblidborg> Hur gör jag det?
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: kollar i inställnignar för gproftpd... eller kör du en ubuntu server utan skrivbordsmiljö?
<Philip5> xyzp: hallå
<rolfblidborg> Nope, jag kör ett ui
<rolfblidborg> xubuntu var det första jag hittade när jag googlade, ingen aning om det är det smidigaste
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, jag kör ubuntu server med xubuntu GUi
<xyzp> Philip5, du är op? tror jag
<Philip5> ja
<Hund> Philip5: Oviktig Person?
<Philip5> precis :P
<xyzp> Phgilip5, ok, vad säger du om min fråga?
<Philip5> xyzp: det får man så klart fråga
<xyzp> Hund, inte driva med han nu ;-)
<xyzp> Philip5, ok
<Hund> xyzp: Den gamla tröttmössan får man driva med. :P
<xyzp> hehehe
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: gadmin-proftpd är bara att starta upp och köra så ska det funka med default inställningarn men du vill säkert anpassa den
<xyzp> NÃ¥n som provat One Swarm?
<Philip5> bara provat men är inte direkt någon användare
<Hund> xyzp: Nä, varför skulle jag? :P
<rolfblidborg> Titta, nu fungerade det! =)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: hade du bara missat nått?
<Hund> Bara mer att hålla reda på. Vill jag skickar något finns ju xmpp, ftp och http. :P
<rolfblidborg> Philip5:  japp! 0.o
<Hund> skicka*
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: sånt kan hända den bäste
<xyzp> Philip5, ok funkade det bra vid testen? inga buggar å så
<rolfblidborg> Fick för mig att jag hade installerat det
<rolfblidborg> Men sen körde jag bara en 'sudo apt-get install gadmin+proftpd'
<rolfblidborg> Och den började installera
<Philip5> xyzp: det funkade väl men jag hade ingen större fördel då med det mot andra torrentklienter
<rolfblidborg> Satt uppe till 4 igår tror jag, så jag var inte riktigt klar i huvudet :p
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: :)
<xyzp> Hund, tekniken går frammåt ;-)
<Hund> rolfblidborg: Vem är det egentligen?
<Hund> xyzp: Just därför jag använder XMPP. :P
<xyzp> Philip5, ok den funkar mot dom egna men visar mot andra klienter
<xyzp> Hund, å tusan :-)
<rolfblidborg> hund: Jag?
<Hund> xyzp: XMPP har ju stöd för P2P filöverföringar. :)
<Hund> rolfblidborg: :P
<xyzp> Hund, ok, är det säker typ One Swarm? :-)
<Hund> Åtminstonde Jabber.org krypterar sin trafik som standard.
<xyzp> trodde mycke på One Swarm förut
<xyzp> ok
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Annars kan ju SFTP var en idé.
<realubot> Hund: Jag tycker att bloggen din har tacklat av?
<Hund> realubot: Jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska blogga om. Mycket av det jag pillar och donar med idag har väl inte så mycket värde för andra.
<Hund> mycket av värde*
<rolfblidborg_>  - Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem' does not exist on line 65 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<rolfblidborg_> Detta error frar jag
<rolfblidborg_> ar det bara att lagga in den raden i den mappen?
<xyzp> huh omstart
<xyzp> Hund, all info försvann för mig
<xyzp> Hund, igen?
<xyzp> Philip5, är du kvar?
<Hund> xyzp:  Jag skrev "Annars kan ju SFTP var en idé."
<xyzp> Hund, jo och den andra som du körde hette? Och web-adressen som du skrev
<Hund> XMPP heter protokollet.
<xyzp> jabber, jagger ungeför
<Hund> Jabber.org är det jag använder
<Hund> IM precis som msn eller vad det heter.
<xyzp> ah tack
<realubot> Hund: Vad pillar du med då?
<Hund> realubot: Arch etc.
<Hund> realubot: Dissade GNOME när 3 kom ut, kör med wmfs nu.
<whomee> Hund: gissar de e du på swedroid forumet?
<whomee> känner igen arch och wmfs
<Hund> whomee: Japp. :)
<whomee> då kopplade jag rätt ^^
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag är överallt.
<whomee> haha jo man e väl de
<Philip5> xyzp: jo jag är halvt här
<Philip5> Hund, mannen med många nät att vara spindel i ;)
<Hund> Philip5: haha :P
<Coffe> någon som vet .. å detta är mycket viktigt :P  om man kan ändra orienteringen på skärmen via en fil  ?
<kodein> ja, i xorg.conf, väl
<Coffe> undrar om de slår igenom direkt ..
<Coffe> för annars är det inget kul :)
<Hund> xrandr kanske?
<xyzp> Philip5, låter bra :-)
<whomee> Coffe: kan tänka mig att en omstart av X är behövligt .. tror inte on-the-fly fungerar sådär när du ändrar i filen. Har dock inte provat så ska inte säga något med säkerhet. Bara testa på din egen maskin? :)
<xyzp> Jag är med i en komunity som heter blå dragoner, en inloggningsruta dit kommer upp här å var i ff även irc. Kan man ta bort den i något register typ?
<Hund> Coffe: Jag hade rätt. :P
<Hund> http://blog.gammal.org/2006/06/screen-rotation-using-xrandr.html
<Coffe> hund ska kolla
<Coffe> tänkte försöka ändra min kolegas skärm
<Hund> Okej. :)
<xyzp> <---poppar ;-)
<xyzp> Philip5 ?
<realubot> Hund: wmfs ser ut som openbox, typ.
<Hund> realubot: Nej nej. Openbox är en floating wm och wmfs är en tiling wm. :P
<ewook> någon som är sugen på o splitta på en trevlig pott med PI-addresser?
<xyzp> ewook, mera utförligt tack
<ewook> tänkte lägga bud på 4st c-nät, frågan var väl främst om det fanns någon som var intresserad utav två av dom ^^
<xyzp> subnät?
<ewook> yes.
<realubot> Hund: Varför kör du inte med Awesome eller Ion3 då?
<Hund> realubot: För att jag gillar wmfs? :P
<Hund> realubot: Ion3 är inte open source.
<xyzp> ok, subnät är lätt att fixa
<xyzp> lite räknande bara
<Hund> realubot: Awesome gör (Gjorde?) om syntaxen hela tiden, inte vidare sugen på att konfa om allting hela tiden.
<Hund> Sedan är Awesome bloat i jämförelse med wmfs.
<whomee> nehe om man skulle ta och gå hem för dagen kanske. ska kanske roota telefon först.
<Hund> whomee: Vad har du för lur? :)
<whomee> N1
<whomee> gammal som gatan ja vet
<Hund> whomee: Så länge den fungerar är det väl lugnt?
<whomee> Hund: jo de e sant, men man vill nog köpa nytt snart. Men ska roota den och lägga in nån rom för att se om man orkar ha den några månader till :)
<Hund> whomee: Om du flashar en ny rom har du tillgång till root som standard.
<Hund> flashar en custom rom*
<Hund> Jag kan verkligen inte skriva idag.
<whomee> Haha samma här.
<whomee> Men låsa upp bootloadern ska man väl? Verkligen inte insatt i detta på mobiler asså.
<Hund> Yepp
<Hund> DÃ¥ kan du flasha en custom recovery och flasha egen rom via den.
<whomee> Hund: kör du med custom rom?
<Hund> Nope, har inget behov. Min är snabb nog och det finns ingen direkt rom som tilltalar mig ännu. Men är lite sugen på att flasha in någon ändå, bara för att man kan. :P
<Hund> Jag har ju givetvis tillgång till root.
<whomee> Ja jo min lur fungerar ju och så men man vill väl alltid utforska lite.
<rolfblidborg> Har en HD2:a hemma, den är riktigt rolig att leka med :)
<rolfblidborg> HTC's mest hackade telefon :P
<Hund> HTC var rolig tills dom fick för sig att kryptera bootloadern på nyare modeller.
<whomee> Aja jag löser flashningen hemma istället.
<whomee> bb
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Haaje!
<rolfblidborg> Hej hej :)
<xyzp> kul å se sin burk på nätet :-)
<spacebug-> ?
<xyzp> http://www.trustedreviews.com/Asus-Eee-PC-900_Laptop_review
<xyzp> måste ha nytt batteri snart :-(
<spacebug-> mhum
<xyzp> spacebug, man kan inte få allt, men nöjd får man va :-)
<xyzp> spacebug, vad har du?
<Coffe> tacka vet jag samsung  bra skit
<xyzp> Coffe, ok powerbook?
<Coffe> smartphones
<xyzp> Coffe, ok
<usb-sucker> tjena
<usb-sucker> jag har problem med att få över ubuntu till en av mina laptops
<Coffe> är bra sugen på en sgs2
<usb-sucker> den vill som inte boota från us-stickan, finns det något annat sätt att instalera på?
<strobg> "Tack för ditt mejl. Tyvärr så har vi inte möjlighet att hjälpa er med nedan." <-- Från Investor AB ang. sponsoring. Möjlighet har ni nog visst, era snikna jävlar... däremot uppenbarligen inte lust. Gillar inte newspeak. :/
<Coffe> usb-sucker,  du har ingen cdläsare
<usb-sucker> coffe, precis och jag laddade ner som det stod att jag sklle göra från ubuntus hemsida och nu vill han inte boota från usbn
<Coffe> då får du kolla i bios
<xyzp> strobg, hårt
<strobg> xyzp: Ja, varför kan de inte bara säga att de inte har lust? :/
<strobg> De har väl X antal miljarder redo att investera med.
<strobg> "Vi tycker att ditt företag är skit och vill inte befatta oss med det." vore enligt mig mindre förolämpande.
<usb-sucker> coffe - vart hittar jag det då? (jag har tummen mitt i handen vad gäller datorer)
<Barre> Coffe: kör du 2.3.4 nu?
<usb-sucker> kör windows xp
<usb-sucker> (skäms)
 * Barre pratar android :)
<Barre> usb-sucker: behöver inte skämmas för att köra xp...
<Barre> usb-sucker: har du kollat i BIOS på datorn att den skall boota på USB?
<strobg> XP ståt för Erfarenhet. Du vill väl ha Erfarenhet?
<strobg> Ubuntu, liksom. Nå'n gammal bambuhydda på savannen i Afrikatt.
<usb-sucker> barre- jag får inte fram att jag kan ta mig in i biosen när jag startar upp datorn, vet inte hur jag annars får upp den
<usb-sucker> strobg- good one
<kodein> Xtreme Performance
<Barre> usb-sucker: vad har du för dator?
<usb-sucker> barre- eee pc
<xyzp> usb-sucker, bra val :)
<strobg> Eeeh... PC.
<strobg> Ooooh Mac!
<usb-sucker> hehe
<Barre> usb-sucker: kan detta kanske vara något som hjälper dig på vägen? http://www.linux.se/forum/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=38771
<Barre> Coffe: ping
<Barre> larsemil: kör du android 2.3.4?
<madbear> Barre: om det ser fräckt ut så kör han det
<madbear> spelar ingen rolll om det funkar eller ej
<Philip5> madbear: lol
<usb-sucker> barre- TACK!
<Barre> hahahaha.... då är det nog så, för det ser fräckt ut, men det funkar inget vidare :)
<Barre> usb-sucker: antar att du fick det att fungera :)
<usb-sucker> den arbetar för fullt nu så :)
<Barre> Philip5! ठंडे कंधे
<Barre> Philip5! soyuq çiyin
<Philip5> Barre: ska det där vara thailänska eller?
<Barre> nope.... :P
<Barre> Philip5: http://translate.google.com/#auto|sv|%E0%A4%A0%E0%A4%82%E0%A4%A1%E0%A5%87%20%E0%A4%95%E0%A4%82%E0%A4%A7%E0%A5%87
<Philip5> Barre: ดังนั้นคิดว่า สำหรับของคุณไทยถือว่าแปลก ... ;)
<Barre> Philip5: din är inte heller så bra ;O Så tror. För din Thai är konstigt.
<Philip5> :P
<Barre> ingen här som kör android 2.3.4 som också upplevt att batteritiden numera suger mammutsnopp?
<Philip5> Barre: lol... ठंडे कंधे
<TheG0blin> ls
<TheG0blin> oops sorry :)
<TheG0blin> screen + dvtm + trött = kommandon i chatten! hehehe
<strobg> Är det enkelt att irkka i Ubuntu eller vad? usb-sucker påstod att han hade tummen mitt i handen, men kör ändå Linux och kunde komma in i IRC...
<kodein> det är trivialt, jue
<Barre> allt är enkelt i linux/Ubuntu om man har intresset, saknas intresset så är även den mest triviala sak svår och komplicerad
<cHarNe2> strobg: webirc :P
<strobg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6uP6-sYg1E
<realubot> Hund: Det var något jag störde mig enormt mycket med Awesome. Jag tror det var att det inte gick att ställa in exakta dimensioner på varje fönster eller något. Det gick inte att välja storlek på ytorna fritt.
<dagon_> maxjezy: focused critique på blenderguru!
<dagon_> ser ut att vara riktigt fina bilder
<maxjezy> dagon_: jag tittade precis
<maxjezy> för typ en timme sedan
<orgaZmo> hej
<orgaZmo> jag har lite problem med min ubuntu server 10.10
<coobra> ujjda
<orgaZmo> jag kan ansluta utanför mitt nätverk till ssh port 22, men port 80 osv funkar inte
<orgaZmo> vad kan det vara? jag är rätt ny på ubuntu
<orgaZmo> kan det vara iptables? och isåfall, hur gör man det. :D
<orgaZmo> har letat efter guider osv, men fattar inte mycket av det
<orgaZmo> så nu vänder jag mig hit till proffsen.. kanske man skulle kunna få en liten "vink"
<puppe> om du kan ssh'a in, kan du köra en "netstat -a" för att kolla öppna portar
<Tanayar> Har du satt port 80 i /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<orgaZmo> skall kolla direkt..
<Coffe> orgaZmo,  är det trafik ut eller in du menar ?
<puppe> och som du skrev.. menar du att du inte kommer åt webservern, på port 80?
<orgaZmo> precis.. kommer inte åt servern utifrån
<orgaZmo> local address         *:80
<orgaZmo> ?
<puppe> jag antar att forwarding osv är okej?
<puppe> i routern
<orgaZmo> i routern ja.. det är rätt
<Coffe> orgaZmo,  hur är den ansluten ?
<orgaZmo> är ittekniker. :D , men kan inte mycket on unix/linux
<orgaZmo> nätverkskabel till router
<orgaZmo> i samma nätverk som denna datorn
<orgaZmo> internt funkar allt, men inte utifrån.. föruttom ssh port 22 då
<Coffe> ok. du måste ju ha portworward från ruter till maskien
<Coffe> å troligen har router någon egen form av http server. så den default forwardar inte trafiken
<orgaZmo> jadå.. det är gjort.. har static ip till ubuntu maskinen och forwardat portarna till de olika grejorna.. tex port 80 till webservern'
<Coffe> ok
<Tanayar> Har du definerat vilken port sshd ska lyssna av i /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<Coffe> du når den från någon annan klient
<Coffe> det är port 80 som är problemet  ? inte port 22 Right  ?
<orgaZmo> tanayar? nä.. det har jag inte..
<orgaZmo> port 80 kommer man inte åt.. men port 22 funkar
<larsemil> Barre: 2.3.3
<Coffe> orgaZmo,  kommer du åt den från någon annan dator i ditt nätverk
<orgaZmo> jadå.. allt funkar inom nätverket
<puppe> vad har du för isp?
<orgaZmo> bbb
<puppe> prova att byta webserverns port annars, till t.ex 8080, så det inte är nån blockering som spökar, från isp's sida
<orgaZmo> men det roliga är att när jag körde webservern från en win maskin inom samma nätverk så funkade den utifrån med
<puppe> ah.
<orgaZmo> och ja, jag har ändrat till ubuntuservern ip i router
<orgaZmo> :D
<Coffe> låter som du missat i portforward
<orgaZmo> hmm..
<Coffe> men nu ska jag fan gå hem
<Coffe> Cs
<puppe> hur testar du, för att kolla utifrån?
<orgaZmo> från mobilen.. 3g nätet
<puppe> ok
<orgaZmo> tcp        0     52 192.168.1.85:ssh        Server.lan:57904        ETABLERAD
<orgaZmo> tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<orgaZmo> som du ser... ssh har fått ip, men inte www
<orgaZmo> ifrån netstat -a
<orgaZmo> är det nåt annat man kan prova?
<puppe> du kommer åt nätet från servern?
<orgaZmo> det tror jag.. hur kollar jag det?
<orgaZmo> kör bara "dos-läge" eller vad det heter
<puppe> hm.. kör en "sudo apt-get update" bara
<puppe> så ser du om du får fel, eller ok
<orgaZmo> jodå, det rullar på
<orgaZmo> Hämtade 360kB på 1s (309kB/s)
<puppe> ok, då funkar den biten..
<orgaZmo> jupps
<puppe> har du gjort någotsomhelst med "ufw" ?
<orgaZmo> jag gjorde nåt med det innan, försökte följa en guide
<puppe> "sudo ufw status"
<puppe> kör det och kolla vad den säger
<orgaZmo> status inaktiv
<puppe> nähepp..
<orgaZmo> hehe.. det verkar som jag har problem..
<orgaZmo> ;)
<puppe> kör en "dig www.google.se"
<Richiie> Nån som vet ett snabbt sätt i ubbe där jag kan köra chkconfig -l fast via update-rc.d ?
<orgaZmo> det verkade funka
<orgaZmo> inga error eller så
<orgaZmo> finns det fler ställen eller brandväggar i skiten man kan kolla mer?
<orgaZmo> brb. phone
<cHarNe2> orgaZmo: du behöver inget ip där
<Barre> larsemil: ok.. :-/
<orgaZmo> såja.. tillbax
<orgaZmo> ingen annan som har lösningen på mitt problem?
<orgaZmo> tcp        0     52 192.168.1.85:ssh        Server.lan:57904        ETABLERAD
<orgaZmo> tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<orgaZmo> som du ser... ssh har fått ip, men inte www
<vacum> vad är problemet?
<orgaZmo> kommer inte åt webservern på port 80 utifrån, men ssh kommer man åt
<vacum> ok
<vacum> vad har du mellan internet och dator?
<orgaZmo> router, som är portforwardad
<vacum> ok
<orgaZmo> både port 22 och port 80
<vacum> ok
<vacum> kan scanna dig om du vill
<orgaZmo> hur menar du då?
<vacum> vilket IP har du?
<vacum> kan kolla vad som svarar
<orgaZmo> i priv?
<vacum> om du vill
<vacum> om du skall ha en server där får du räkna med att folk ansluter i fortsättningen
<larsemil> Barre: why?
<orgaZmo> jo. men i detta stadiet skall det ligga lågt
<orgaZmo> vill få allt att funka först
<vacum> vad har du för brandvägg då?
<orgaZmo> har ingen brandvägg
<orgaZmo> vad jag vet om iallafall.. lol
<vacum> router då
<orgaZmo> råkade stänga kanalen.. lol
<Barre> larsemil: har fått för mig att batteritiden är så vaaaaansinnigt mycket sämre sen jag uppgraderade, sjukt dålig
<larsemil> min är sämre i 2.3 än i 2.2
<dagon_> lulz
<dagon_> jag antar att ni snackar android
<Philip5> jag vill att htc sensation ska släppas NU så jag kan slå till på en uppgradering från min hero
<dagon_> jag kan ju säga att jag numera plockar ut ca 40h batteritid (samtal, surf etc.) mot ca 9h i 2.2
<dagon_> + att hela luren är hypersnabb
<larsemil> dagon_: jupp
<larsemil> dagon_: bytt telefon eller bara uppgraderat till 2.3?
<dagon_> upp till 2.3
<dagon_> fattar inte att desire släpptes med 2.2
<dagon_> en ren skam
<dagon_> men nu ut på en bilfärd!
<dagon_> *poff*
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad gör du?
<Philip5> kollar på banan för sthlm marathon
<maxjezy> jahaja, ska du ut och springa snart?
<Philip5> på lördag
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> sänds det på tv?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> tv4
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> måste få igång mitt tvkort tills dess då
<maxjezy> så ja kan se dig springa och svettas
<Philip5> hehe, jag och 20 000 andra löpare
<maxjezy> precis
<Philip5> det är jag som springer i tux pengvindräkten ;)
<vacum> haha
<MrMind> ska man ändra rättigheterna på public_html mappen om man gjort en ny i sin hemmapp?
<poller> Beror väl på, funkar det inte?
<MrMind> jodå, tänkte mer på säkerhets risker....
<poller> Har du andra användare på systemet så blir det svårt att stänga dem ute om mappen inte ägs av www-data, antingen på user- eller groupnivå
<poller> Är du root på systemet?
<MrMind> nepp, inte rooot
<MrMind> root*
<MrMind> har inga andra användare heller så kanske är lika bra att låta den va?
<poller> Du kan inte göra så mycket själv, såvida mappen inte gruppägs av www-data, hur ser det ut där?
<poller> gruppägs, roligt ord
<MrMind> nu förstod jag inte riktigt?
<MrMind> :P
<poller> Hur ser rättigheterna ut på public_html nu?
<MrMind> drwxr-xr-x
<poller> Ägare?
<MrMind> mrmind
<poller> I båda "fälten"?
<MrMind> ah
<MrMind> :)
<poller> Då är det inte så mycket du kan göra om du vill att webbservern fortfarande ska ha åtkomst
<MrMind> okej, tackar :)
<zChris> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.387059/mac-smittas-enklare-av-skadlig-kod-an-windows
<arand> ^ "p.g.a. PEBKAC"
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> dagon_: har du kollat på senaste avsnittet av GoT än?
<zChris> arand, ja är väll typ alltid det nu för tiden? :)
<arand> Precis, IDG linkbait, skulle jag vilja påstå dock..
<cahoot> lustibt hur windowsanvändare blir så glada när resten verkar dras ner i det träsk de själva levt i så länge
<cahoot> utvecklingen går framåt - förr hängde sig jobbdatornreglebundet efter ganska exakt 7 tim, efter helgens uppdatering sker detta nu var 3:e timma
<zChris> cahoot, vad är det för skräp du sitter med
<cahoot> dell med xp
<zChris> cahoot, skit dator :<
<cahoot> jo det är säkert hårdvarufel
<zChris> är du ironisk nu?
<cahoot> bara lite
<zChris> eller syftar du på att det är windows xp som är felet?
<cahoot> det är ju möjligt att det har betydelse
<zChris> hehe roligt, hänger sig dator med win operativ är det windows fel, hänger sig en dator med linux operativ är det hårdvaru fe
<zChris> l
<zChris> kan man tänka sig ;)
<cahoot> tja nu var det ju inte jag utan du som drog slutsatsen
<gorgo> Philip5: gött med 4.6.3 :P
<gorgo> stabil o fin
<larsemil> så vad tror ni om termkit? jag tror det har en viss potential
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det för att du sitter och kollar på pretty woman som du är så tyst ikväll?!!?
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja, delvis kanske
<Philip5> där ser man
<lilleman72> hur dödar man www servern?
<Philip5> stänger ner den
<lilleman72> hur?
<Philip5> sudo service apache2 stop
<lilleman72> skit samma jag stänger servern
<maxjezy> finns chromium bara för linux?
<maxjezy> jag menar, inte chrome
<maxjezy> utan den öppna fria koden
<johanbr> maxjezy, enligt http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser) finns den till massa olika OS
<lilleman72> kan man lägga in ngt övervakning om man skulle bli ddosad??
<maxjezy> johanbr: ja, fast konstigt att de inte har downloads på sin sida.
<larsemil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEe7JqBgvg har missat den här
<maxjezy> larsemil: fint klipp
<maxjezy> Persons Unknown = bra serie?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Baaaaaaaaaaah
 * x_link känner sig kas!
<x_link> kass!
<x_link> God natt!
<gorgo> godnatt
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-24
<maxjezy> hallå
<maxjezy> dagon_: är du vaken?
<Linda^> maxjezy: Jag är vaken. duger jag eller är jag för gammal? :P
<rolfblidborg> Även jag :)
<maxjezy> tjena rolfblidborg !
<Linda^> :o
<maxjezy> :)
<Linda^> ignored? :(
<Linda^> fyfan!
<maxjezy> hej Linda^ !
<rolfblidborg> maxjezy:  Hej hej :)
<Linda^> maxjezy: not cool :(
<rolfblidborg> Linda^: ignored much? ;)
<maxjezy> Linda^: gjort någon nice 3D?
<Linda^> maxjezy: nej
<Linda^> rolfblidborg: jag tror maxjezy är hemligt kär i mig, och visar det genom ignore :P
<maxjezy> haha, nej nej :)
<rolfblidborg> hehe :)
<maxjezy> Linda^: du borde göra lite 3D
<maxjezy> you have the force in you
<Linda^> maxjezy: Nån annan gång :P har ingen motivation nu.. haha
<maxjezy> Linda^: kör du ubuntu?
<Linda^> Ja
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, min granne måste vara knarklangare
<Linda^> vadårå?
<maxjezy> springer folk där in/ut?
<rolfblidborg> han bor i (vad jag tror är) en trea, i inte ett allt för dåligt område
<rolfblidborg> Är arbetslös
<rolfblidborg> (eller jobbar hemma)
<rolfblidborg> Har massa skumma människor där konstant
<maxjezy> han kanske är frilansande journalist
<rolfblidborg> Och är vaken extremt konstiga tider
<rolfblidborg> och lyssnar på Techno/trance (Detta är den största anledningen)
<maxjezy> techno/trance är väl ingen anledning att tro att han är knarklangare?
<rolfblidborg> jag var mest sarkastisk
<maxjezy> har han någon flickvän?
<rolfblidborg> Men han spelar elektronisk musik väldigt högt
<rolfblidborg> Jag tror inte det
<rolfblidborg> Jusset
<rolfblidborg> Jusste*
<rolfblidborg> Har aldrig sätt människan använda sin ytter dörr
<rolfblidborg> Bara dörren till baksidan
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg: ring polisen
<rolfblidborg> Varför då? :P
<rolfblidborg> Han stör ju ingen
<maxjezy> säg att det luktar cannabis i trappen
<rolfblidborg> Nah
<maxjezy> näe, de är rätt.
<maxjezy> störs ingen så är ju ingen skada skedd
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, det är ju inte så att han för mycket oväsen och så
<rolfblidborg> Förutom den värdelösa musiken
<rolfblidborg> Men det är mest på dagarna
<rolfblidborg> Brukar mest höja min egen och hoppas att han ogillar min musik :)
<maxjezy> trance är ju asnice
<maxjezy> psytrance
<CasperN> knappast när grannar spelare det
<maxjezy> näe, de stämmer nog
<maxjezy> man vill ju höra ljuden själv
<maxjezy> inte bara bas
<rolfblidborg> Kanske är därför jag ogillar det så mycket?
<rolfblidborg> Inte riktigt lyssnat på det själv :p
<maxjezy> de stämmer nog
<CasperN> tror du ogillar det mer om du provar att lyssna på det
<CasperN> iaf psytrance
<CasperN> man bör väl ha ett sinne som en "knarkare" för att uppskatta det
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2flbDkq9d1k&feature=related
<maxjezy> lyssna på den tex
<CasperN> kanske bara jag, men jag känner bara knarkare som gillar just psytrance
<rolfblidborg> ursäkta mitt sätt att uttryck mig, men det känns som att det är obildade människor som lyssnar på det
<rolfblidborg> Eller människor som saknar kunskap om musik
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg: där tror jag du har fel iaf
<CasperN> känns primitivt
<maxjezy> de människor som gör psytrance är ju iaf väldigt insatta i musik
<rolfblidborg> Det är extremt ensidigt
<maxjezy> nej
<CasperN> de verkar helt klart insatta i droger iaf
<maxjezy> psytrance är ju den musikstilen som utvecklas
<maxjezy> medans de flesta andra står stilla
<CasperN> kan inte säga att utvecklingen tycks gå framåt dock
<maxjezy> jag menar, de flesta andra musikstiler samplar ljud
<maxjezy> eller spelar samma ackord
<maxjezy> och gör sin musik efter en skriven regel
<CasperN> låter som en unge som fått en synth i present
<rolfblidborg> Men tex den låten du länkade, det är en väldans massa loopar i den
<rolfblidborg> Sen gillar jag sång också, kan vara det
<rolfblidborg> Jag vet inte
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U346dkyGGp4
<rolfblidborg> Okej, vad är det med intron på 10  minuter?
<maxjezy> sköööönt
<CasperN> maxjezy: den låten påminner ju betydligt mer om vanlig ambient dock
<maxjezy> CasperN: ja, men det är ju psy ambient typ
<maxjezy> han gör iaf mycket psy, chill
<CasperN> inte så jag skulle kunna sätta skillnaden
<CasperN> eller likeheten till psytrance rättare sagt
<CasperN> men jag lyssar väldigt mycket på CBL och solar fields
<maxjezy> jag säger inte att någon musikstil är bättre än den andra
<CasperN> och de bör väl räknas som "de stora"
<maxjezy> psytrance har sina guldkorn
<maxjezy> precis som andra
<rolfblidborg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdOzx_slfxU
<rolfblidborg> <3
<CasperN> fan vad lik sångaren är Lyxzen
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeMZMpGH7Sk
<rolfblidborg> Till rösten eller utseendet? :D
<maxjezy> <3
<CasperN> rolfblidborg: båda
<rolfblidborg> :O
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1T0VBbwEzw
<CasperN> fan rörelse också!
<CasperN> ok inte i den låten
<CasperN> men i hans nya band
<rolfblidborg> Håller lyxzen på fortfarande?
<CasperN> japp
<rolfblidborg> Med vilka då?
<CasperN> Invasionen
<rolfblidborg> Aha
<rolfblidborg> Är det lika hardcore?
<CasperN> nej inte alls
<rolfblidborg> ok :)
<CasperN> mer imperiet stil :)
<rolfblidborg> Aha :)
<rolfblidborg> Mysigt =)
<CasperN> mjo
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kNURll5kn4&feature=related
<rolfblidborg> Han håller ju på med en bok =)
<CasperN> allsidig musiker helt klart
<rolfblidborg> Ojs
<rolfblidborg> a*
<maxjezy> det där bandet knarkar nog lika mycket som jay smith
<CasperN> om man tänker Refused till Lsa Miskovsky till invationen
<rolfblidborg> Lyxzen knarka?
<rolfblidborg> Njaaa
<rolfblidborg> :p
<CasperN> ha han?
<CasperN> aldrig
<CasperN> han är väl straith edge om någon
<CasperN> straight edge*
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLc4UN8mxHY
<maxjezy> kolla in/lyssna på den
<CasperN> men visst, alla knarakr ju idag, så varför skulle någon vara ett undantag
<maxjezy> snubben har grym röst
<maxjezy> och bra texter
<CasperN> gillar inte rapp
<CasperN> känns aldrig rätt
<maxjezy> det är sång mer än rapp
<CasperN> skulle jag verkligen inte säga
<rolfblidborg> lite mer hip hop kanske? ;)
<CasperN> och i hiphop rappar man inte?
<maxjezy> hiphop är ju ingen musikstil så
<rolfblidborg> Men Rap är väll en genre?
<maxjezy> japp
<rolfblidborg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QlKAMyAPb8
<rolfblidborg> har har en mysig röst :)
<maxjezy> enformig musik, låter som håkan hellström
<CasperN> hehe, tror alla kan vara överens om att vi bara klankar på andras musiksmak?
<rolfblidborg> Wow, påtal om refused
<rolfblidborg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlF8utEEfYE&feature=related
<CasperN> det är ju trots allt högst induviduellt
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> och alla musikstilar är fulla av knark
<maxjezy> rockare tar anfetamin
<maxjezy> hiphoppare hash
<maxjezy> psytrance lsd
<maxjezy> poppare alkohol
<maxjezy> emos rakblad
<maxjezy> all musik är destruktiv
<rolfblidborg> skulle inte säga att lsd är destruktivt
<rolfblidborg> tvärt om :)
<CasperN> tills du springer ivägen för en lastbil
<rolfblidborg> Men du hade en jävla resa till du hittade dit :)
<maxjezy> kikade på debatt igår, en komun hade bokat några rappartister
<maxjezy> sen avbokade dom de
<rolfblidborg> jusste
<rolfblidborg> läste någontiing omd et
<maxjezy> pga polisen sa att de hade dåliga texter
<CasperN> lol
<rolfblidborg> Var väll tvärt om?
<CasperN> sånt är ju såklart jävligt fel
<maxjezy> jo
<CasperN> folk som kommer för att lyssna har ju helt klart en annan uppfattning
<maxjezy> bara för att det är "hiphoppare" som tar droger eller sjunger om droger är det helt fel
<rolfblidborg> Inte lagt upp det på svtplay än :/
<maxjezy> medans alla andra musiker kan jobba fritt
<rolfblidborg> Jo, titta
<rolfblidborg> 19:e maj :)
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> såg de på lajven
<maxjezy> play
<maxjezy> heter det ju
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--Ath_ibPBI&feature=related också Lyxzen
<maxjezy> fan va nice det är med cycles iaf
<rolfblidborg> :P
<maxjezy> kommer det bli standard för blender?
<rolfblidborg> Är det bara denna låten han är med i?
<CasperN> och så varför vi verkligen älskar Lyxzen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3AoiVMQqX4
<rolfblidborg> Eller är han en del av the lost patrol?
<CasperN> the lost patrol
<rolfblidborg> Jaja, refused är kungligt =)
<maxjezy> CasperN: såg du att cintriqen gick för över 1000?
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> autobid
<CasperN> misstänkte det
<CasperN> ändå bra pris
<maxjezy> jo, fast man vet ju inte vad man får när det är begagnat
<rolfblidborg> Vad var det för något?
<CasperN> ritplatta
<rolfblidborg> aha
<CasperN> med skärm
<CasperN> svindyra nya
<rolfblidborg> åfan
<CasperN> typ 26k
<CasperN> gick för 6500kr på ebay
<rolfblidborg> Ojdå
<CasperN> överpris från början
<CasperN> 10 år gammla nec pro skärmar typ, fast med pekskärm och hög tryckkänslighet
<CasperN> skärmarna är inget vidare mot andra kvalitéts skärmar idag
<CasperN> men helt ok i gämförelse med vanliga monitorer
<maxjezy> min dell trinitron knäcker
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiyXjv1aaf8&feature=artist sån där låt som gör en glad sent på nätterna
<CasperN> lagom tills solen går upp, då går musiken över till postrock/shoegaze
<CasperN> sen somnar jag
<rolfblidborg> Fan, det är sent -.-
<rolfblidborg> Tänkte att jag kanske skulle till skolan imorgon i alla fall -.-
<rolfblidborg> Vilken översittare!
<rolfblidborg> haha :D
<rolfblidborg> D
<rolfblidborg> Detta är ju skitskoj!
<rolfblidborg> http://svtplay.se/t/103450/debatt
<CasperN> nej fyfan mår illa
<rolfblidborg> DÃ¥ra?
<CasperN> så jävla meningslöst
<rolfblidborg> jo
<rolfblidborg> Eller nja
<rolfblidborg> Meningslöst är det ju itne
<rolfblidborg> Början om fotbollen
<maxjezy> ja, debattera är värdelöst
<rolfblidborg> Det är kul att höra vad folk har för åsikter
<maxjezy> när de kommer med osanning hela tiden så
<maxjezy> det är ju det som är felet, folk har åsikter som bygger på lögner som de tar för sanning
<maxjezy> ingen säger stop, vad har vi här
<maxjezy> talar du sanning?!
<rolfblidborg> Var det en fråga till mig?
<rolfblidborg> :p
<maxjezy> nej :)
<rolfblidborg> ok :P
<rolfblidborg> Missförstod :)
<maxjezy> ""
<rolfblidborg> Förlåt, nu blir det lite debatt här
<rolfblidborg> Men behöver man som 6-7åring veta om asyl?
<rolfblidborg> sitter jag och kollar på fel avsnitt?
<rolfblidborg> Nope, kollar på rätt :)
<maxjezy> ja du kollar rätt
<maxjezy> och, ja visst
<maxjezy> är man invandrare så äre ju bra att veta
<maxjezy> eller, flykting kanske man ska säga
<maxjezy> men ur en bamsetidning, njae.
<rolfblidborg> Mjo
<rolfblidborg> Preci
<maxjezy> är väl bättre om föräldrarna kan förklara vad som sker
<rolfblidborg> Men om du minns, hon som frågar Björn (?) i slutet och frågar om han tror på allt som står i bamse
<rolfblidborg> Vad vill hon få fram?
<maxjezy> tror det hon ville få fram var att kanske asylhistorian är lite solsken
<maxjezy> i tidningen
<maxjezy> typ, samma som dunderhonungen
<maxjezy> kanske lite opassande att ha med stening till döds i bamsetidning
<maxjezy> som är lite mer verkligheten
<CasperN> är det inte solsken? jag trodde inte man fick va kritisk till asylsökande?
<maxjezy> typ som nasisterna
<maxjezy> ta en dusch
<maxjezy> men så va det gas
<maxjezy> tycker det är väldigt hykleri att inte alla människor har samma rättigheter och möjligheter
<maxjezy> som FN och mänskliga rättigheter osv säger att man ska ha
<maxjezy> skicka tillbaka de som gör brott istället
<maxjezy> nej, de får stanna och suga på skattepengar i fängelset
<maxjezy> näe, godnatt!
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
<Kimmen> god morgon
<whomee> mörrn
<Kimmen> nån som kör xbmc på natty?
<lilleman72> hur kan man se vilken typ av trafik som går ut från datorn...finns det ngt form av logg till detta??
<lilleman72> jag blir ddosad 24 / 7 på min server
<Kimmen> min stackars router slutade forwarda på port 8080 efter en attack i helgen
<Kimmen> har du nån brandvägg igång på servern?
<lilleman72^^> Kimmen jag rebootar nu utan nätverk
<lilleman72^^> Kimmen hur ser jag om brandväggen e öppen?
<Kimmen> har du konfigurerat nån brandvägg på servern? om inte så är det nog helt öppet på de portar servern lyssnar på
<Kimmen> lilleman72^^: ufw är enkel brandvägg att börja med, den kan du logga och köra enkel rate limiting med
<lilleman72> hur då?
<Kimmen> det första du bör göra är att bestämma vad som ska gå att komma åt och från vars
<lilleman72> Kimmen min server har funkat klockrent..
<lilleman72> men sen igårkväll är det en person som DDOSAR mig
<Kimmen> det tvivlar jag inte på men skadar ändå inte med några enkla brandväggsregler
<lilleman72> jag vill veta om det finns ngn logg som man kan se på vad det är han gör
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> hur ser jag alla portarna då?
<Kimmen> om du har iptables/ufw påslaget så startar de automatiskt ip connection tracker som håller koll på sånt
<Kimmen> lilleman72: netstat -tnl visar vad servern lyssnar på för tcp portar
<D0minat0r> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<D0minat0r> shielkds up brandväggs test
<D0minat0r> den scannar dig och säger va alla portar ger för svar
<lilleman72> D0minat0r kommandot hittades inte
<D0minat0r> :O
<D0minat0r> kommer du inte åt den sidan på internet
<lilleman72> jag kan inte koppla upp den får då dör HELA mitt nätverk
<D0minat0r> ahaaa
<lilleman72> D0minat0r jag e ddosad
<D0minat0r> ok
<rolfblidborg> du är inte så omtyckt alltså :P
<D0minat0r> jag har en regel som loggar alla droppade paket
<Kimmen> lilleman72: vad behöver du för att kunna använda servern? det du kan börja med är: "sudo ufw default deny && sudo ufw enable"
<lilleman72> D0minat0r kan du se VARTIFRÅN det kommer?
<D0minat0r> ja ser src
<D0minat0r> ser adress de kommer ifårn fjärrport o port han försöker ansluta på
<lilleman72> ok
<D0minat0r> -A INPUT -m limit --limit 15/min -j LOG --log-prefix "Dropped by firewall: " --log-level 7
<lilleman72> men det kommandot Kimmen gav mig nu fick jag svaret " Standard policy for incomming har ändrats till deny
<lilleman72> kan jag släppa upp den nu då?
<Kimmen> den droppar alltså allt du inte säger ska släppas igenom
<lilleman72> jag har låst FW mao?
<Kimmen> kör kommandot: sudo ufw status
<D0minat0r> DENY ger väl ett svar att porten är stängd? DROP get inget svar alltså får man timeout
<Kimmen> så ser du om ufw är igång och vilka regler den har
<lilleman72> nu stoppade jag i sladden
<Kimmen> D0minat0r: vad jag läst mig till ska deny droppa och reject ge connection refused (i ufw)
<D0minat0r> ja du har rätt
<D0minat0r> urw var det
<D0minat0r> ufw*
<lilleman72> nu sticker mitt nät igen
<Kimmen> enda nackdelen är att man inte får nån logg på droppat, men funkar bra för mig som inte orkat lära mig iptables =P
<lilleman72> min cpu ligger på 100
<D0minat0r> Kimmen: vilket bråkande jag hade att få iptables som jag ville :)
<Kimmen> lilleman72: vad tar upp 100% cpu? kör top och kolla
<D0minat0r> lägg till nån log all kommandot tillfälligt?
<lilleman72> hur?
<Kimmen> "sudo ufw limit log from any" borde skapa en rate limit regel och logga allt
<D0minat0r> kimmen får hjälpa dig med ufw heh
<lilleman72> var ligger den sen?
<D0minat0r> nånstans i /var/log/
<D0minat0r> ufw.log kanske?
<Kimmen> jupp
<lilleman72> regler uppdaterades
<lilleman72> skrivs detta ner i realtid?
<D0minat0r> lilleman72: cat /var/log/ufw.log
<Kimmen> det gör det
<lilleman72> D0minat0r vad e det?
<Kimmen> lilleman72: sudo cat /var/log/ufw.log
<D0minat0r> borde visa på skärmen loggen
<Kimmen> för att kolla loggen
<Kimmen> eller: sudo tail -f /var/log/ufw.log
<Kimmen> för realtid
<D0minat0r> Kimmen: fan perfekt tänkt att undra hur man ser i realtid :)
<Kimmen> ;)
<lilleman72> får inte upp ngt
<Kimmen> då kan det vara utgående
<lilleman72> asså ajg får inte upp ngt logfil
<D0minat0r> måste man skapa filen själv kanske först=
<lilleman72> ufw.log =0byte
<D0minat0r> ahaa ok
<Kimmen> lilleman72: då har den inte loggat nåt, alltså kan det vara utgående trafik
<lilleman72> hur gör man då?
<Kimmen> fast det ska ju ta utgående också när jag tänker efter, kolla top lilleman72 och berätta vad som ligger högst upp i listan
<lilleman72> gnome
<Kimmen> på hur många % cpu?
<lilleman72> 19
<lilleman72> 21
<lilleman72> 18
<Kimmen> det verkar ju lugnt
<lilleman72> ska köra HTOP
<lilleman72> under HTOP.. caommand........Opyum Team
<D0minat0r> 0pyum Team? :O
<lilleman72> m?
<D0minat0r> jag har då ingen aning va det är
<Kimmen> inte jag heller
<D0minat0r> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/DebarshiRay/Opyum
<D0minat0r> de va nå feodora grej va jag hitta
<D0minat0r> här stpr de om nå rootkit
<D0minat0r> http://www.mail-archive.com/rkhunter-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg02359.html
<Kimmen> lilleman72: på samma rad som opyum team så har du pid längst till vänster, skriv ner numret, kör sen kill -9 pid-nummer
<lilleman72> 2711
<Kimmen> kill -9 2711
<lilleman72> operatioen inte tillåten
<Kimmen> sudo kill -9 2711
<lilleman72> den var det
<D0minat0r> du har nå crap på servern
<lilleman72> men hur faan kunde det bara komma så?
<D0minat0r> ingen aning
<Kimmen> antingen ett virus/rootkit/annan skit eller en applikation som låser sig när den får nätverkskontakt
<D0minat0r> kolla auth.log om du har skumam cron jobs där
<lilleman72> jag måste dra & lämna min dotter på dagis menkommer snart igen
<Kimmen> gört
<D0minat0r> okok
<D0minat0r> jaja away jag med tydligen ska sonen titta på Cars..igen...för 5011gången
<cHarNe2> D0minat0r: vad håller lilleman72 på med idag då?
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 ddosad
<lilleman72> kan man söka på ngt sätt på dom olika sakerna som startas i maskinen?
<lilleman72> D0minat0r
<lilleman72> (08:50:44) (D0minat0r) kolla auth.log om du har skumam cron jobs där
<lilleman72> var ligger den loggen?
<Kimmen> /var/log/auth.log
<lilleman72> m hittade
<lilleman72> vafan...hittade ett ip nummer i loggen som kommer från indien
<lilleman72> 164.100.149.55
<lilleman72> fanskapet ligger & scannar alla mina portar
<Kimmen> inget ovanligt, brukar komma från indien, kina, osv
<lilleman72> hur fan gör jag då?
<kodein> välkommen till "varför folk blockerar asien i sina brandväggar"
<kodein> fail2ban
<kodein> eller blockera hela asien i förebyggande syfte
<lilleman72> hur gör man detta då?
<Kimmen> som jag sa tidigare: ta reda på vilka portar du behöver ha öppna till servern och vilka ip adresser som ska komma åt dom
<Kimmen> det är enklast
<lilleman72> men chit
<lilleman72> shit
<kodein> har en kompis som för lite statistik över varifrån folk misslyckas med att ssh:a in; http://blambi.hopto.org/ssh.php
<Kimmen> jag hade i helgen över 1400 connections från 120.96.50.0/24, lagom kul
<kodein> jag ger ip-adresser 2 försök innan de blir droppade
<kodein> de flesta brute-force attacker ger upp när paketen börjar droppas
<lilleman72> kodein du får hjälpa mig med det sen
<Kimmen> jag har default drop men ska ändra taktik på brandväggen
<Kimmen> blir drop på allt utom 80,443,torrent och en annan port
<Kimmen> sen ssh strikt från 3 olika ip subnät
<kodein> lilleman72: verkligen? det enklaste du kan göra är att bara installera fail2ban. då kommer det sköta droppandet åt dig automagiskt när det blir typ 3 misslyckade anslutningsförsök. jag tror det går att få det att börja droppa vid portskanningar med
<Kimmen> måste köra iptables utan ufw om fail2ban ska funka, jobbigt =P
<larsemil> 1jag har runt 12 000 försök / dygn
<Kimmen> du kanske har mer roliga saker att komma åt än mig ;P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Kimmen> morning
<larsemil> att ändra ssh port gör i övrigt susen
<larsemil> sen kör jag att man måste ha nyckel.
<larsemil> så då kan de hålla på bäst de vill
<realubot> larsemil: Det går ju att bara tillåta vissa ip också.
<larsemil> jag vet.
<larsemil> men jag vet aldrig vart jag skulle behöva ansluta från riktigt.
<larsemil> kör att jag måste ha yubikey på några maskiner också
<realubot> Mhm.
<Kimmen> jag kör ratelimit på ssh och på icka standard port, är egentligen inte orolig att nån tar sig in
<HeMan> jag kör port 22 och låter dom hållas
<HeMan> fast ipv6 då
<D0minat0r> Port 22 hör också, keybased login nog får dom hålla på
<larsemil> om de lyckas bruteforca mitt 18 teckens lösenord och generera en nyckel som matchar min så är de värda att ta sig in.. :)
<D0minat0r> hehe menar ju det :)
<lilleman72> men när jag startar om servern så kommer det där opyun team upp igen
<lilleman72> hur faan får jag bort det`?
<D0minat0r> där kan jag inte hjälpa
<D0minat0r> enda jag hittar på 0pyum på google är möjlig rootkit
<lilleman72> men hur faan tar jag bort det?
<D0minat0r> jag har tyvärr ingen erfarenhet av rootkit
<D0minat0r> kanske programmet Rootkit Hunter?
<D0minat0r> om det nu är en rootkit men är på de programmet hemsida som jag får in träffar på google när jag söker efter 0pyum
<lilleman72> Opyum Team
<D0minat0r> jo
<D0minat0r> https://www.ohloh.net/p/rkhunter/commits/115186880
<D0minat0r> står inte så mycket
<lilleman72> D0minat0r vart ser jag dom sakerna som startars tex autostart!
<D0minat0r> /etc/init.d/ ?
<D0minat0r> lilleman72: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=28775
<lilleman72> hmm
<lilleman72> annars får jag väll intsallera om hela datorn igen
<lilleman72> NEEEJ
<lilleman72> VILL INTE
<lilleman72> D0minat0r ska jag ta båda?
<D0minat0r> jobbigt
<lilleman72> ska jag ta båda proggen?
<D0minat0r> alltså jag vet inte :) som sagt ingen kunskap om rootkit men jag brukar då lita på ubuntu-se forum men borde inte dom programmen gå installera med apt-get
<D0minat0r> sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<D0minat0r> sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<lilleman72> rkhunter är redan den senaste versionen.
<lilleman72> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 1 att inte uppgradera.
<lilleman72> D0minat0r sen då?
<D0minat0r> sudo ./chkrootkit
<D0minat0r> testa de borde skanna datorn
<D0minat0r> sudo rkhunter --check
<lilleman72> nu kör jag båda sammtidigt
<lilleman72> men vafan la sig rootkit
<D0minat0r> ?
<lilleman72> jag kan inte starta den
<D0minat0r> chkrootkit?
<lilleman72> mm
<D0minat0r> testa bara: sudo chkrootkit
<lilleman72> nope
<D0minat0r> fast enligt officiella sidan ska man bara skriva. sudo ./chkrootkit
<lilleman72> men det funkar inte
<lilleman72> command not found
<D0minat0r> skumt
<lilleman72> brb
<D0minat0r> jo jag med måste ta hand om sonen, febrig och grinig
<larsemil> which chkrootkitsudo chkrootkit funkar för mig
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> sudo chkrootkit
<larsemil> 10:14 < nms> <%Mehcore> I want a band called 1023MB
<larsemil> 10:14 < nms> <%Mehcore> We'd never get a gig though
<Kimmen> lilleman72: posta en screenshot på htop när optyum team körs
<lilleman72> snart
<lilleman72> måste reboota datorn & då där nätet
<lilleman72> Kimmen hur tar jag print i ubuntu?
<Kimmen> print screen? om du har gui alltså
<lilleman72> har ju desktop
<Kimmen> tryck på print screen så ska det komma upp en ruta om vars du ska spara osv
<lilleman72> jaja jag rebootar
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman> Kimmen:
<lilleman> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/28616548/Opyum_Team.png
<Kimmen> lilleman: kör "cat /etc/crontab"
<Kimmen> du har säkert en rad: "* * * * * root f Opyum Team"
<lilleman> Kimmen:  ja
<lilleman> Kimmen:  vad gör jag nu då?
<Kimmen> har inte mkt erfarenheter om intrång på linux och liknande, hittade det här dock: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/server-hacked-by-opyum-874288/
<lilleman72> jag sitter redan på den sidan
<realubot> Vad är OpenOffice Draw? Det finns ju inget sådant program? Är det Presentation?
<lilleman72> realubot var ser du den?
<lilleman72> nej det e ju det progget när ma trycker Print Scrn
<realubot> Jag hittar tutorials som är till OpenOffice Draw. Men vad är Draw för något program?
<cHarNe2> realubot: man ritar flödes-scheman kan jag tänka mig
<cHarNe2> ulm, processer typ?
<cHarNe2> odck inte säker
<larsemil> Nej
<realubot> Aha, OpenOffice Drawing.
<realubot> Under Graphics.
<larsemil> Det ligger under grafik
<larsemil> ah ja
<realubot> Jag letade under Office.
<Barre> go' förmiddag
<realubot> Jag ska göra ett gratulationskort till en person. Jag vet inte vilket program som är bäst så jag testar Drawing.
<larsemil> Barre: du har hittat tweetdeck till chrome va? :)
<realubot> Barre: Är det du Barre Barrskog?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Barre> larsemil: nopt, kör inte chrome
<larsemil> Barre: är du en sån där som fortfarande kör Fx?
<realubot> NoScript finns ju inte till Chromium. Security issue.
<Barre> larsemil: hahah ja.... jag växlar mellan ie6 och fx4.1 ;P
<larsemil> realubot: du kan blocka js
<cHarNe2> ie6?
<larsemil> Internet explorer 6
<larsemil> :D
<cHarNe2> Barre: använder du crt-skärm och boots-knapp till det?
<cHarNe2> boost*
<cHarNe2> http://aniszczyk.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/turbo.jpg
<Barre> hahah.... men på rikigt, vi har en såkallad web-applikation sen hedenhös som kräver ie6... skrämmande men sant
<larsemil> haha!
<larsemil> härligt, är du tvungen att lira windows alltså. :O :O
<lilleman72> hur tar jag bort Opyum Team ur crontab??
<cHarNe2> <EDITOR> /etc/crontab ?
<Kimmen> lilleman72: rkhunter version 1.396 verkar kunna plocka det
<kodein> nej, använd crontab -e
<Kimmen> räcker inte med att ta bort från crontab
<lilleman72> tele
<Kimmen> läs sidan jag länkade till
<lilleman72> brb
<kodein> man bör låta bli att redigera crontabfilerna direkt.
<kodein> de kommer skrivas över om man gör det ;)
<cHarNe2> har han något system att förstöra?
<realubot> lilleman72: Jo, men det är int elika smidigt som Noscript om man vill unblocka en sida?
<realubot> larsemil:
<realubot> Till dig.
<kodein> stor mening i att uppmana honom att göra saker som kommer göras ogjorda så gott som omedelbart, då?
<realubot> Barre: IE6 är security issue.
<kodein> sluta vara haters
<Barre> realubot: no shit :=
<realubot> Barre: Kaffe nu. Du får inget för du har inte varit tillräckligt snäll.
<realubot> Använd programmet crontab!
<larsemil> realubot: nej det är det inte
<realubot> crontab eller sudo crontab
<realubot> beroende på user
<realubot> larsemil: Ok då.
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<lilleman> hmm
<Coffe> Yo
<lilleman72> Kimmen ska jag reboota?
<Kimmen> inte än
<ePax> Vad finns det för slags backup som supportar extendet attributes från win? Active directory? rsync klarar inte av det verkar det som.
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<larsemil> fast nu går jag iof igen
<Barre> jaha...
<ewook> ePax: ska du dra backuper genom att traversera igenom allting?
<fgh> hi alltså om min värdelösa gamla laptop inte har nå vidare 3d stöd ska ja inte lira in ubuntu 11.04 dååå?
<ePax> Det är en hel disk som ska backas upp samt en mapp på en annan disk. Inget av det är system filer eller nåt sånt. Det ligger separat på en tredje disk.
<ewook> fgh: det är ju inget krav att du har en massa grafiskt skrot igång.
<ewook> ePax: du pratar filsystemet, inte ldap-attributer dvs :P
<arand> ePax: fsarchiver för filsystem, kanske?
<ePax> Nej. Jag tror att vi har missförstått varandra. På ubuntuservern används sama4 med active directory. Resten av burkar är windows. Vad jag har förstått så sparas extended attributes från win på (nånstans där det ska backas upp) men jag fick veta att rsync klarar inte av det.
<ePax> Är jag ute å cycklar eller? :D
 * ePax tittar runt :D
<fgh> nej ewook jag fattar också att det lira rutan problem om jag väljer någon slags minimal installation etc men vad jag undrar är hur defaultinstallen med gnome lirar? Är väl någon 3d-grunka där nu som kan få min maskin att lipa ...
<ewook> ePax: aschå, urrr.. då är jag lika vilsen som du är :p.
<arand> Blörk vad openlierox ska ta år och dar att kompilera :(
<Philip5> amelia: lever du? har inte sett dig aktiv på lääänge nu...
<ePax> ewook, Jag får nog reda på lite mer info :D innan jag börjar med backup :P
<ewook> arand: år o dagar? dammat av en gammal 386:a eller?
<arand> 10min kompileringstid är inte skoj när man håller på att packeterar...
<Barre> ePax: är det enbart ACL du är intresserad av, eller är det några andra attribut som är av intresse att säkerhetskopieras?
<larsemil> Barre: waddup
<Barre> har glömt
<Barre> minnet är inte vad det brukade vara i min ungdom ;)
<Barre> larsemil: ^^
<ePax> Barre, Enbart windows extented attributes... Det är väl det som sparar typ all info om users. Om det nu är ACL
<Barre> :)
<Barre> ePax: om det du menar med "all info om users" är vem/vilka som får läsa/skriva/exekvera filer så är det ACL (Access Control List).
<Philip5> Barre: men du minns i alla fall fortfarande att du en gång har varit ung?!?! ;)
<Barre> om det är det så kan bacula ta backup på detta ePax
<Barre> Philip5: knappt, men jag antar att jag varit det ;)
<Philip5> man vet aldrig
<Philip5> du kanske kom till världen så där
<Barre> cellfördelning, inte helt otrolig teori....
<ePax> Barre, Tack så mycket :D
<Barre> ePax: det finns dock ytterligare "extended attributes" förutom ACL som inte bacula kan hantera...
<Barre> men ta en titt på det och se om det är en möjlig lösning för dina behov
<ePax> Ska kolla på det nu
<Philip5> Barre: nä precis... och inte minst för att du är en så otrolig person så kom du nog till på något otroligt sätt ;P
<Barre> hahahahaha
<lilleman72> 14 olika adresser har varit på mig
<lilleman72> LOL
<maxjezy> wohoy
<maxjezy> semesterpengarna idag!!!!
<maxjezy> nej, imorgon!!!!
<maxjezy> men, same shit!!!!
<Philip5> maxjezy: så nu ska du köpa en värstingdator till mig i present?
<maxjezy> Philip5: ja
<maxjezy> i praktiken skulle jatg kunna det
<Barre> kapitalet finns, viljan saknas....
<Philip5> och eftersom du är en sådan pragmatiker till filantrop så gör du det
<Barre> Philip5: du måste motivera honom bättre ;)
<Philip5> motivera med morot eller piska??
<Barre> det ena utesluter inte det andra, klappa med ena handen och smiska med andra Oo
<Philip5> as he likes it
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> nästan missade det där
<fgh> hi alltså om min värdelösa gamla laptop inte har nå vidare 3d stöd ska ja inte lira in ubuntu 11.04 dååå?
<D0minat0r> bara ändra så att den kör ubuntu classic tan effekter?
<D0minat0r> hur gammal och "värdelös" är den?
<hume> hello.... nån av er här som kan tipsa mig om vilket grafikkort man ska välja när man ska redigera komprimerad AVCHD video, jag behöver alltså riktigt bra VPDAU-funktionalitet
<cHarNe2> hume: och bra VDPAU är nog viktigt också ;)
<kodein> oj, minsann, här märker vi ord
<cHarNe2> hume: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo#Nvidia_VDPAU_Feature_Sets
<cHarNe2> kodein: yes, we du ;)
<hume> cHarNe2, featureset C är väl det som gäller.....?
<hume> och VP4
<hume> men nåt tips på kort där detta finns men samtidigt inte overkill....?
<fgh> D0minat0r: typ 5år gammal, problemet är väl framför allt 3d-stödet för mitt grafikkort (Graphics Adapter: SIS Mirage 2 M760 64 MB)
<cHarNe2> hume: kan inget om det där, dock vet jag hur man hitta info på internet :P
<fgh> Acer Aspire 3000WLMi tror jag den heter :)
<hume> ok
<cHarNe2> hume: men har du kollat #nvidia ? dom borde ha bättre koll
<hume> nope, det har jag inte gjort
<hume> det här med SLI då.... nån koll på det? ska man hellre satsa på två kort än ett dyrare....?
<x_link> hume: Beror helt på vilka kort du ska köra som SLI, vissa kort tillsammans ger mer prestanda än vissa andra som du kopplar ihop.
<x_link> hume: Spelar du mycket eller?
<hume> nope, bara för videoredigering
<larsemil> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/twitter-koper-tweetdeck
<arand> Dagens underhållande upptäckt: Om man bindmountar saker i pbuilder, och därefter kör --clean, rensas även det ställe som bindmountades, F.M.L.
<Philip5> arand: och det fick du lära dig den hårda vägen?
<arand> Yep, Hade monterat ~/utv där jag höll allt mitt paketeringsarbete.
<arand> Som tur är har jag hittat lite spridda backups här och var, men jag tror jag ska bli noggrannare med att sätta upp speglade gitrepon på usbdisken i framtiden..
<larsemil> :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fast använder du pbuilder för att skapa ett chroot som du sedan loggar in och bygger alla paketen inlogad??
<Philip5> lite udda användning av pbuilder i så fall
<arand> Philip5: Jag byggde ett packet som hade build-depends på två andra packet, som jag också höll på att paketera
<Philip5> kanske smidigare att göra så än att sätta upp en egen lokal repository
<arand> s/packet/paket/
<arand> Jo, det var det, även om jag skulle behöva lär mig att peta upp ett lokalt repo också...
<Philip5> jag kör med eget lokalt som jag bygger på innan jag kör upp något på launchpad
<Philip5> behövs ju mest bara en webb eller ftp-server igång
<Philip5> kanske funkar utan också egentligen men det har jag inte provat och behöver ibland även nå den från vmware
<lilleman72> Kimmen e du tillbaka ännu?
<lilleman72> guess not
<Kimmen> lilleman72: nu är jag
<lilleman72> Kimmen najs
<lilleman72> Kimmen har du tid?
<lilleman72> lr e du upptagen?
<lilleman72> ska bara ut med hunden lite snabbt
<lilleman72> Vad e kommandot för att radera enstaka filer??
<D0minat0r> rm
<lilleman72> så sudo rm /bin/f
<lilleman72> räcker det?
<D0minat0r> jo ska räcka om f är en fil
<lilleman72> rm: kan inte ta bort "/bin/f": Operationen inte tillåten
<lilleman72> SJUKT
<D0minat0r> va e f för fil? :O'
<lilleman72> virus
<D0minat0r> ahaa
<lilleman72> Kimmen hittade den
<lilleman72> finns 2 filer med skiten
<D0minat0r> åfan
<lilleman72> ena heter f & den andra i
<D0minat0r> men om du bootar in med live cd?
<lilleman72> har ingen
<D0minat0r> :/
<lilleman72> Har bara ubuntu 10.10 som jag installerade ifrån från början
<D0minat0r> men installatione frågar väl om du vill testa eller installera?
<lilleman72> kan kolla
<D0minat0r> hörrö
<D0minat0r> va har f och i för rättigheter?
<lilleman72> vet inte
<lilleman72> har startat om
<D0minat0r> ok
<lilleman72> inte ens SU kan ta bort dom
<rolfblidborg> Lilleman72: Blir du fortfarande ddosad?
<lilleman72> rolfblidborg ne...dom hade installerat ngt jävla virus
<D0minat0r> så onödigt
<rolfblidborg> Aha :/
<D0minat0r> den här snubben ska börja med backup scripten :)
<D0minat0r> för jag skulle vara i skiten om jag fick sånt skit på min burk
<D0minat0r> aaargh imon ska man installera 2 linux..en vanlig desktop men en server med gateway och minecraft server
<rolfblidborg> Är det krångligt att sätta upp en minecraftserver?
<rolfblidborg> Själva minecraftservern vet jag är simpelt, men det som är runt om tänkte jag på
<D0minat0r> alltså borde inte vara va jag läst men jag har aldrig ens spelat minecraft
<lilleman72> D0minat0r dom alternativen jag har är install ubuntu server, install ubuntu Enterprise cloud,check disk for defects, test memmory, boot from first hard disk och Rescue a broken system
<D0minat0r> men va jag fattar så körs server i screen/tmux
<D0minat0r> ahaaa server skiva har inte alternativet testa
<D0minat0r> :/
<lilleman72> :/
<lilleman72> Jag har en clark skica åxå
<D0minat0r> clark?
<lilleman72> Clark connect
<lilleman72> annars får jag ladda om allt igen
<lilleman72> måste bara ta en kopia på min DB¨
<D0minat0r> humm humm
<CasperN> någon som har en aning om python och pyGTK? jag behöver hjälp innan jag får ett väldigt våldsammt utbrott i stil med Eyjafjallajökull
<D0minat0r> lilleman72: bara för att testa = sudo chmod 777 /bin/f
<D0minat0r> sen sudo rm /bin/f
<lilleman72> D0minat0r jag har ju i bootmenyn en variant med återställning
<lilleman72> mm
<D0minat0r> aldrig kört återställning i ubuntu
<D0minat0r> eller linux för den delen
<D0minat0r> ls -la /bin/
<D0minat0r> vem äger o vilken grupp äger filen f och i
<D0minat0r> men alltså root ska ju kunna radera allt i systemet?
<Kimmen> man kan sätta attribut så filer inte går att ta bort
<Kimmen> kruxet var att ändrade man attributen så de gick att ta bort så exekverades filerna och ändrade tillbaka allt igen
<D0minat0r> ahaa
<lilleman72> D0minat0r operationen inte tillåten
<lilleman72> jag tar en kopia på allt
<svantebaksug> tjenare, har en liten fundering angående ubuntu på min laptop, någon som kan hjälpa? :)
<D0minat0r> lilleman72: hade jag varit i ditt läge hade jag oxå backuppa o kört i rent
<lilleman72> håller på
<svantebaksug> Jag har W7 på min laptop och har nu dualboot då jag installerat Ubuntu 10 via usb sticka. Jag bootade upp Ubuntu på usb stickan och fixade partioner osv innan jag installerade, och skulle nu vilja ha Ubuntu 11 utan att förlora det som ligger på WIndows 7, utan jag vill bara ha bort Ubuntu.. Det är endast en hårddisk i datorn
<lilleman72> tcp_rate_limiting	695480
<MrMan_> Hej! Vid installation av 11.04 med dual boot längst ner efter partioneringen står det: Device for boot loader installation: och sen fyra att välja på. Är detta den man väljer att datorn ska starta på eller?
<svantebaksug> någon som kan hjälpa mig?
<D0minat0r> svantebaksug: själv installerad dualboot en gång så jag törs inte hjälpa där nån annan kan förhoppningsvis ge rätt svar
<larsemil> aint nothing more to it
<larsemil> Ubuntu made me do it
<MrMan_> NÃ¥gon?
<D0minat0r> MrMan_: jag fick inte dom valen jag installera eller så titta jag inte noga o valde nått bara
<D0minat0r> va jag valde har jag inget minne av
<MrMan_> ok, men - Device for boot loader installation: vad kan dom mena? jag kan välja mellan Ata Hitaci 160GB, win xp, ubuntu 10.10 och win nt/2000/xp
<arand> MrMan_: Vanligtvis väljer du hårddisken (sda) om du vill att grub ska ta hand om dual-bootninge för dig.
<lilleman72> nu så
<lilleman72> nu blir det ominstallation
<D0minat0r> den fårgade mig installera MBR eller nått sånt..
<MrMan_> oki, sda blir de då, är ju smidigt om man kan välja där vid uppstart
<arand> MrMan_: Man kan installera grub annorstädes, men då måste man manuellt sätta upp något som letar reda på grub där och drar igång det, om man installerar till MBR av hårddisken är det istället grub som letar reda på de andra bootladdana (windows, ex.) Och lägger till dem i sin meny.
<arand> Och grub gör det vanligtvis helt automatiskt.
<MrMan_> ok, de låter ju enklare när grub gör det =P Den sa här nu att jag inte har något rotfilsystem valt va menas med de?
<arand> Du har inte partitionerat rätt
<arand> Du måste designera en partition som rootfilsyste "/"
<Philip5> HeMan: var det du som också kollade efter en pulsmätare man kan koppla ihop med sin androidlur? har ett svagt minne av att det var du men kanske minns fel
<haffe> Det finns ju Zephyr.
<Philip5> HeMan: hur som helst så kollar jag på en nu som jag tänkte slå till på tror jag :)
<haffe> Fast de är svindyra.
<arand> MrMan_: Du får gå tillbaka till partitioneringssteget och ställa in den partition du hade tänkt vara toppnivån i ubuntu till att ha monteringspunkt "/"
<Philip5> vet inte vad svindyrt är men polar har en för runt 500 kr
<arand> MrMan_: Installerar du en ny verison av ubuntu över den gamla eller ska du dubbelboota flera versioner av ubuntu
<arand> s/$/?/
<MrMan_> sda1 = ntfs sda3 = swap sda4 = ext4 sda2=fat32     Då skall jag alltså ha monteringtpunkt på ext4?? nya 11.04 över 10.10
<arand> Yes, du sätter monteringspunkt "/" på sda4
<arand> MrMan_: Och måste nog välja "formatera" dessutom
<MrMan_> oki, vad skall den användas som?
<arand> ext4
<MrMan_> journalförande filsystemet ext4 antar jag?
<arand> Ja.
<MrMan_> tack =)
<MrMan_> och bara  en /
<arand> Om du ser i droplisten ska det finnas som aplternativ, Ja.
<arand> Eller du kanske kör alternate (debian-) installer..
<MrMan_> ok, sen bara att trycka vidare?
<arand> Ja. Borde vara så.
<MrMan_> köra via unetbootin
<MrMan_> varför kan man inte gå vidare när man skrivit in sitt namn och kryssat i logga in automatiskt?
<larsemil> det kan man
<larsemil> jag har gjort det mängder av gånger
<MrMan_> framåt knappen är grå, går ej att trycka på =/
<MrMan_> eller måste man skriva i ett lösenord ändå?
<arand> Ja du måste fortfarande ha administartionslösenord
<MrMan_> oki, ja som är lite trög här =P
<MrMan_> går de att byta lösenordet senare?
<arand> Ja
<MrMan_> =)
<cHarNe2> MrMan_: ingen fara att vara trög :) här äe vi hjälpsamma sålånge du gör som vi säger :)
<MrMan_> hehe, inga problem cMarNe2 ;)
<MrMan_> hur skriver man till en viss person så de blir rött och låter ett litet ljud?
<zChris> ja, berätta det nu cHarNe2
<cahoot> MrMan_, din ircklient avgör vad som händer på din maskin om man skriver ditt nick
<MrMan_> cahoot, okej
<cHarNe2> MrMan_: antingen skriver du dess nick före, annars kan du pm'a
<cHarNe2> godnatt
<MrMan_> cHarNe2: oki, tackar och gonatt!! =)
<lilleman72> D0minat0r
<D0minat0r> ja
<lilleman72> nu e jag uppe
<lilleman72> men jag har bara terminal
<D0minat0r> :D
<lilleman72> inget skrivbort
<lilleman72> d
<D0minat0r> har inte heller skrivbord på min server
<xyzp> amelia
<D0minat0r> har inte ens grafikkort i server burken :P
<lilleman72> men jag vill ha 11.04
<lilleman72> jag råkade installerade cryptering
<lilleman72> :S
<lilleman72> :D
<D0minat0r> haha
<lilleman72> kanske inte så smart
<lilleman72> lr?
<lilleman72> kanske ska installera utan det :D
<D0minat0r> mjaa är väl bara /home som blir krypterad
<lilleman72> hela disken
<xyzp> lilleman72, vad vinner man på de? i bitar
<lilleman72> dunno
<lilleman72> råkade
<D0minat0r> ahaaa :D hur fan funkar server med kyptering på hela disken om ingen är inloggad på den?
<D0minat0r> en som skriver om säkerhet i ubuntu startar sidan så här "This is targeted at home desktop users. I know a very little about that, but I know nothing about securing servers."
<D0minat0r> :D
<lilleman72> lol
<xyzp> lol
<D0minat0r> I am not a security expert at all. This is written strictly from the standpoint of an end-user who has had spyware and adware in Windows and who has read other users' advice (
<xyzp> Philip5, hej
<xyzp> sent nu yawn
<xyzp> heffe, hej
<xyzp> haffe,hej
<MrMan_> arand: hur byter jag till svenska? har en del menyer på engelska
<realubot> lilleman72: Normalt är det Hemkatalogen som krypteras. Inte hela filsystemet.
<lilleman72> jag fick slå in pw på 534965789236427859 tecken innan den ens startade
<realubot> MrMan_: System-> Administration -> Language support
<D0minat0r> slog du in 534965789236427859 så här fort? :O
<lilleman72> hehe
<realubot> lilleman72: Hur krypterade du hela systemet då? Hur valde du det under installationen?
<lilleman72> ngt med cryptering lvn lr vad det stod
<arand> Ingen aning, finns språkalternativ i preferences normalt sett, eller avknapp -> ssystem settings
<lilleman72> men jag blåste burken igen
<realubot> Jag visste inte att det fanns att välja i Ubuntu för hela systemet.
<realubot> Aja.
<MrMan_> realubot: är lite vilse i den nya versionen, vart finner jag system & administration?
<lilleman72> kan man uppgradera från terminal på 10.10 till 11.04?
<lilleman72> och sedan få skrivbordet?
<arand> MrMan_: Strömknappen högra hörnet, system settings
<realubot> MrMan_: Bra fråga. Jag använder inte 11.04. Sök efter språk eller language så kanske du får upp alternativet.
<realubot> lilleman72: Du kan ju alltid installera ubuntu-desktop och uppgradera om inte annat (tror jag).
<MrMan_> realubot: har funnit de, tack för hjälpen
<realubot> MrMan_: np
<realubot> lilleman72: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<realubot> lilleman72: Tror jag för att uppgradera till 11.04.
<realubot> lilleman72: Därefter kör du: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<realubot> Så ska du nog få Unity på Ubuntu Server. Det är många som får problem med att uppgradera så en clean install är nob bättre om du inte vill riskera trubbel.
<realubot> Dessutom så är ju inte Ubuntu Server + ubuntu-desktop samma sak som Ubuntu Desktop om jag har fattat saken rätt.
<realubot> Så det bästa är kanske att köra en clean install. Jag hade aldrig gjort en upgrade utan att först ta backup på all viktig data så då är det lika bra att köra en nyinstallation av 11.04 Desktop Edition.
<realubot> Om du nu är ute efter 11.04 med Unity.
<D0minat0r> jag körde upgrade en gång, fick göra det 3ggr sen gav jag upp och gjorde clean install
<D0minat0r> fattar inte varöfr jag på en gång laddade hem 11.04 iso o körde clean
<realubot> D0minat0r: Mm, det är ju när man hör sådana historier som man blir skeptisk till att uppgradera disten.
<realubot> Jag gör alltid en nyinstallation.
<maxjezy> ja, man gör ju nyinstall
<maxjezy> upgradering är ju lite 90/10 emot en
<maxjezy> har aldrig lyckats själv
<realubot> Mm, det verkar vara många som får problem vid uppgradering så...
<realubot> Jag har aldrig uppgraderat så jag vet inte.
<maxjezy> ser inte riktigt fördelen med att köra 11.04 heller
<realubot> Unity?
<maxjezy> varken longtimesupport eller vettigt gnome
<realubot> Om man tycker att det är en fördel.
<realubot> MrMan_: En del program är nog nyare också, men addar man PPA så löser man nog det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var till dig.
<maxjezy> jo
<realubot> MrMan_: Fel. Sorry.
<realubot> Ingår fx 4 i 11.04?
<maxjezy> värsta armageddon vädret ute nu
<realubot> Det är ju en stor skillnad för dom som inte vet eller vill adda PPA om fx 4 igår i 11.04.
<MrMan_> realubot: np :D
<realubot> MrMan_: Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<MrMan_> ja provar nu 11.04 på min mini pc
<MrMan_> hade 10.10 innan
<realubot> MrMan_: Ok. Har du Firefox 4 i 11.04?
<realubot> MrMan_: firefox -v
<MrMan_> yepp de står: 4.0 Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0
<realubot> i Terminalen så ser du.
<realubot> MrMan_: Ok.
<MrMan_> :)
<realubot> Det är ju en stor skillnad mot 10.10 då.
<realubot> Att fx 4 ingår som standard.
 * realubot funderar på att göra en nyinstallation av 11.04 för att testa Unity.
<realubot> Det känns som om Ubuntu tar ut en helt egen riktning när man satsar på Unity. Hur många andra distors hänger på, Fedora, Mint, OpenSUSE?
<realubot> *distros
<realubot> Eller blir Ubuntu enda distron som kör Unity?
<realubot> Försöker Skyttelvärd att gå sin egen väg med Ubuntu så att det inte ska likna andra distros?
<MrMan_> Gonatt på er alla och tack för all hjälp!!
<D0minat0r> realubot: men bra med variation, går ju att byta ut unity. Men i alla fall finns det ett till alternativ nu
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia: åh! ett livstecken! :D
<johanbr> hmm... mitt trådlösa nätverk fungerar verkligen inte bra
<johanbr> hur tar man reda på om det finns interferens utan en svindyr spektrumanalysmojäng?
<D0minat0r> android har nå program att som ser hur många nät som finns på samma kanal
<bent45> Jag skulle aldrig köra trådlöst. Sjukt osäkert.
<bent45> Och dåligt. Hör bara på dina problem som inte ens har att göra med säkerhet.
<D0minat0r> mjaa men lite skönt är det o slippa dra tp kabel till varenda rum man sitte rmed laptopen
<bent45> Man har väl typ i väggen?
<bent45> Eller i lister.
<bent45> Inser dock att det är "framtiden".
<bent45> Och att det är mycket snyggare/enklare på ett sätt.
<realubot> johanbr: Går det inte bara att ändra frekvens för att se om interferensen försvinner då?
<realubot> På det trådlösa nätverket alltså.
<realubot> bent45: 4g är framtiden, typ. :) Mobilt höghastighetesinternet.
<D0minat0r> bent45: har redan tp kabel i listernatill alla fasta media spelare/xboxar/htpc/server/ staionära ...ser fan inte bra ut med mer kablage
<bent45> Har du flera Xboxar? :O
<D0minat0r> hehe ja en gammal som har xbmc och 360 som jag spelar NHL på
<D0minat0r> har 360 pga ett spel :P
<bent45> :(
<bent45> Du är en av de där som skapar stora travar med gamla sportspel.
<bent45> Som alltid säljs på loppmarknader.
<maxjezy> Philip5: är du ute och springer?
<D0minat0r> bent45: nejdå jag säljer aldrig spel
<realubot> Torkar en toner på en laserskrivare som bläckpatroner om skrivaren inte används på t.ex. 1 år?
<D0minat0r> realubot: men är inte laser toner pulver?
<D0minat0r> jag har då aldrig märkt av problem med laser skrivaresom används sällan
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-25
<realubot> D0minat0r: Det är möjligt. Jag vet inte alls om en toner "torkar".
<rolfblidborg> Vilket underbart slut!
<rolfblidborg> oops, fel kanal
<bent45> Ja, Fäbojäntan #44 var en kvalitetsrulle.
<rolfblidborg> Inte riktigt den jag syftade på :p
<bent45> Vad för slags märke hade Sverige på sina första stordatorer? Var det typ IBM som regeringen använde för att räkna ut saker på 1970-talet? ADB?
<johanbr> D0minat0r, ja, men jag tror det är nån annan sorts interferens
<johanbr> mikrovågsugn eller nåt
<whomee> ska sluta vara först på plats här asså, kaffetjänst e inget man är sugen på tidigt
<Kimmen> på jobbet eller i kanalen? =)
<kodein> här i kanalen.
<kodein> det är jobbigare kaffetjänst än på jobbet
<whomee> haha javisst, har ni inte märkt att jag är här i kanalen varje morgon och ställer fram kaffekannor till er?! >.<
<vacum> haha
 * vacum dricker kaffe
<whomee> smakar mitt kaffe gott?
<vacum> :-)
<whomee> ^^
<whomee> fasen så ska man försöka få koll på screen, va längesen man använde de, frågan är varför man slutat
<Kimmen> tmux
<whomee> mjoo men tycker screen i sig självt fungerar bra, vet inte riktigt vad tmux ska ge mig mer :)
<zChris> hihi det går inte bra för sony nu :P
<Kimmen> ger samma och mer, underhålls fortfarande dessutom =)
<whomee> Kimmen: vad ger det mer egentligen? hinner inte riktigt läsa på, tänkte mer om det var något konkret produktivt :)
<Kimmen> är väl kanske inte så mycket men det stöder då både horisontell och vertikal window split
<Kimmen> har inte kollat upp allt faktiskt, vet bara att den kan allt screen kan och mer
<zChris> vad mer är det att kunna? :P
<Kimmen> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Screen_vs_tmux
<Kimmen> minneshantering, konfigurering, dokumentation, window split är väl tmux fördelar
<zChris> på vilket sätt hanterar tmux sitt minne annorlunda från screen?
<Kimmen> enligt vad jag läst, har inte gjort egen jämförelse, så går det åt betydligt mindre minna vid flera fönster och klienter
<bamsefar> Kimmen: Tycker du att screen drar för mycket minne?
<Kimmen> inte direkt och är väl ingen dealbreaker när det handlar om så lite
<Kimmen> men om man kommer undan med 5-10 MB RAM använt istället för kanske 30-40 så är det ju ingen nackdel
<kodein> nej, det förstås. har man ett par hundra gig ram att tillgå så spelar varje kilobyte roll.
<zChris> fast det Kimmen säger ju stämmer, klart man föredrar 5-10 istället för 30-40
<kodein> jag vet inte jag
<kodein> när X och webbläsaren tar en gig var så är det liksom skit samma vad det andra vill ha, imo
<kodein> och som sagt; Memory size: 229376 Megabytes
<zChris> *shrugs* 500meg på firefox -_-
<Kimmen> mitt ff är uppe i 172MB =S
<antii> Chrome <3
<zChris> Kimmen, mitt har dock stått på jag vet inte hu rlänge :P
<zChris> http://allehanda.se/mer/holken/1.2824892-nu-har-blamesungarna-kommit
<zChris> :)
<lilleman72> hur öppnar jag portar så jag kan komma in med putty??
<zChris> IPTABLES tror jag
<zChris> men jag tror du måste omdiregera porten
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> vad kan det vara för fel om man bara kommer upp i 2.5Mb/s när man tankar till/från servern?
<zChris> tredje musen katten kommer insläppande med i sommar :P
<zChris> en sork har han fångat också!
<Coffe> HeMan,
<chees> tjeo
<chees> hur bra funka kubuntu :P
<vacum> vad skall jag göra med två Brocade 5140-switchar? :-)
<lilleman72> zChris vd menar du med att man måste omdirigera porten??
<kodein> bokstöd?
<lilleman72> jag har ett fast till servern!
<zChris> lilleman72, i see, så det är på det lokalanätverket?
<lilleman72> mm
<lilleman72> men man måste väll öppna portarna?
<lilleman72> winspc & putty måste jag komma åt med
<lilleman72> är det denna jag ska följa?
<lilleman72> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<zChris> lilleman72, har du nån openssh server installerad då?
<lilleman72> håller på med installationen av burken efter virus inplantatet
<zChris> linux burk?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: som vanligt, vad vill du göra?
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> heheh nu ska inte vara sånna
<cHarNe2> ;)
<cHarNe2> men vad vill du göra?
<lilleman72> jag håller på med uppgraderingen från 10.10 till 11.04 nu
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: varför vill du uppgradera och inte installera om?
<lilleman72> har inte 11.04 på skiva
<cHarNe2> ok
<lilleman72> har ingen ledigskica
<lilleman72> skiva
<cHarNe2> och vad är problemet?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: ?
<lilleman72> ?
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: var är problemet med att uppgradera?
<lilleman72> ska öppna portar sen men jag ska se om jag kan följa https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<cHarNe2> varför ska du öppna portar för att uppgadera?
<lilleman72> PUTTY
<cHarNe2> har du ingen skärm?
<lilleman72> winspc
<lilleman72> jo
<lilleman72> men jag måste BÖJJA mig som fan
<lilleman72> vrider hela kroppen
<lilleman72> har trångt till server
<cHarNe2> ok
<lilleman72> Men det tar ju sån tid
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lilleman72> cHarNe2 ja
<lilleman72> jag såg det
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: är det klart?
<lilleman72> men den laddar ngt annars
<lilleman72> annat*
<lilleman72> nu blir det CS
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> bbl
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/openssh-server
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: den laddar ner allt med röt prick
<cHarNe2> grabben är ju rolig..
<Coffe> HeMan,  clusterssh fungerar inte längre för mig , du hade något mer alternativ
<realubot> Tjo.
<cHarNe2> realubot: tjoo
<lilleman72> HEEJ
<Coffe> Hörru HeMan  vakna nu
<coobra> låt han sov
<coobra> :D
<coobra> a
<Coffe> startar jag cssh så loggas jag ut ,, hehe
<coobra> cssh ?
<kodein> csshen dom tas
<Coffe> cluster ssh
<coobra> massa ssh i EN !!!! klase
<coobra> ffs
<coobra> asballt
<lilleman72> vad e det för skillnad på php5-cli, php5-cgi, MySQL, PostgreSQL??
<Coffe> 2 av dom är databaser
<Coffe> cli är för att köra php i console
<Coffe> cgi är ett annat sätt att köra php på sin apache
<lilleman72> okey
<lilleman72> Coffe men e det länt att jag tar postgreSQL?
<lilleman72> när jag normalt kör phpmyadmin
<Coffe> phpmyadmin fungerar nog inte på det
<Coffe> varför inte köra mysql ?
<lilleman72> jo dete ju den jag e ute efter "sudo apt-get install php5-mysql"
<lilleman72> :P
<lilleman72> Coffe kan du förklara varför jag bara kan komma upp i 2.5Mbit MAX? på min server när jag sitter på lan?
<lilleman72> ngn inställning jag måste göra?
<lilleman72> vill ju 100
<lilleman72> hur kommer jag åt min phpmyadmin när jag har installerat den & startar om apache2
<lilleman72> ?
<kodein> http://localhost/phpmyadmin ?
<lilleman72> måste jag gå localhost?
<lilleman72> fnkar inte
<cHarNe2> hur kommer jag till fönster 10 i irssi? :S
<lilleman72> ctrl shift
<Coffe> lilleman72,  hur mäter du  ?
<lilleman72> va?
<lilleman72> vadå mäter?
<lilleman72> Coffe
<Coffe> hastigheten
<lilleman72> via winspc
<lilleman72> och via servern
<Coffe> ok
<kodein> Coffe: alt+0?
<Coffe> kodapa,  ?
<kodapa> kodein: ?
<Coffe> kodein,  ?
<kodapa> Coffe: ?'
<kodein> 11:12 < cHarNe2> hur kommer jag till fönster 10 i irssi? :S
<kodein> kodapa: bry dig inte
<kodein> Coffe: bry dig inte
<kodein> cHarNe2: bry dig
<cHarNe2> sitter på en mac, vanliga alt grejjor funkar inte :S
<whomee> cHarNe2: funkar de inte med /window 10
<whomee> ?
<cHarNe2> manualen säger alt+q /alt+o
<whomee> okidokie
<cHarNe2> whomee: jo det funkade :P
<whomee> cHarNe2: de va ju ett sätt som funkade då :)
<cHarNe2> yes, ty
<whomee> npnp
<virtuald> escape funkar som alt
<cHarNe2> virtuald: jo men inte med q och o
<cHarNe2> virtuald: p och n funkar fint
<virtuald> funkar för mig
<virtuald> esc q då kanske istället för esc+q
<lilleman72> asså jag kan inte logga in i mysql
<lilleman72> allt stämmer i configfilen
<kodein> cHarNe2: escape borde funka in lieu of alt
<D0minat0r> om jag har en disk partionerad i 2 delar med NTFS och väljer att installera ubuntu på hela disken visst partionerar den om hela disken? inte bara ena?
<zChris> Jag tolkar det som du
<zChris> att den partionerar om som den är inställd att göra
<D0minat0r> jepp den söger då /dev/sda 82gb
<D0minat0r> så de borde blir hela
<maxjezy> närmaste swedbank från centralstation (stockholm)
<maxjezy> antii: ?
<kodein> http://www.swedbank.se/privat/kontakta-oss/hitta-ditt-bankkontor/index.htm
<whomee> har du te.x android eller iphone o kör deras egna app så letar den upp själv närmaste
<kodein> kungsholmstorg skulle jag nog gissa är närmaste.
<antii> maxjezy: :o
<antii> maxjezy: har inte skitbank
<kodein> alla banker är skit, så med andra ord har du ingen bank.
<maxjezy> kodein: när man inte är från stockholm är det inte så lätt att veta
<maxjezy> jag har dator, sitter på tåget
<maxjezy> iofs, kan ju söka på centralstationens adress
<kodein> jag sökte på "stockholm", sen tittade jag vad som verkade ligga närmast centralstation
<maxjezy> vilken var det då?
<maxjezy> och, har den öppet till 18?
<maxjezy> måste ha en som är öppen till 18
<maxjezy> för jag har tryckt fel kod 3 ggr
<antii> måndag till 18
<antii> tror jag
<maxjezy> såg att vissa har till 18
<maxjezy> på hemsidan
<kodein> till 16 idag, tydligen.
<kodein> tror inte någon har öppet till 18
<kodein> idag då.
<maxjezy> jo, enligt sidan har dom det på klaragatan
<maxjezy> klaraplan
<maxjezy> mena jag
<maxjezy> är det nära?
<kodein> karlaplan?
<whomee> http://www.hitta.se/Route.aspx#6580950;1628145;Stockholms%20Centralstation%20Pendelt%C3%A5gstation;;Stockholm;|6581861;1629955;Karlaplan;;Stockholm;
<kodein> om du tar tunnelbanan så är det väl hyfsat nära.
<madbear> Coffe: där?
<maxjezy> vilken tunnelbana tror du man tar dit?
<kodein> röda linjen
<kodein> http://reseplanerare.sl.se/bin/query.exe/sn?sl=1&REQ0JourneyStopsS0A=1@O&REQ0JourneyStopsZ0A=1@O&S=Stockholm+C+(Stockholm)&Z=Karlaplan+(Stockholm)&REQ0JourneyStopsSID=A%3d1%40O%3dStockholm+C+(Stockholm)%40X%3d18057773%40Y%3d59331061%40U%3d74%40L%3d301109000%40B%3d1%40p%3d1306304537%40&REQ0JourneyStopsZID=A%3d1%40O%3dKarlaplan+(Stockholm)%40X%3d18092130%40Y%3d59339080%40U%3d74%40L%3d300109222%40B%3d1%40p%3d1306304537%40&start=1
<madbear> oooooook
<madbear> :D
<Coffe> madbear,
<madbear> tjenna nu ska jag sätta upp ldap
<kodein> there be dragons
<Coffe> madbear, =)
<Coffe> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html madbear
<madbear> spanx
<lilleman72> /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini är det inte den filen man ska ändra om man ska ändra storleken på upload till db?
<Coffe> lilleman72, jo det har jag för mig
<Coffe> men du kan behöva starta om apache
<lilleman72> MEEN
<Coffe> madbear,  ska du med ldap till ?
<madbear> laboration....
<madbear> en labb som många tydligen fastnat i veckor på!
<maxjezy> tack kodein :)
<kodein> varschgo
 * kodein har säkert varit i stockholm 10ggr
<Coffe> madbear, ok, berätta mer :)
<madbear> Coffe: bara sätta upp dreten och lägga till 5 pers i katalogen...
<Coffe> ok, följer du guiden är det gjort på 0 tid
<lilleman72> vad e kommandot för att starta om apaxh2?
<arand> sudo service * restart normalt sett för daemons
<lilleman72> provar
<arand> eller services, eller vad man nu kallar det för at avara korrekt
<Kimmen> sudo service apache2 restart
<lilleman72> asså måste jag skapa alla databaser när jag skapade dom & drog en backup???
<Coffe> beror på hur du tog backup på dom men schemat måste du nog skapa först. lite osäker där
<Coffe> mysqladmin create *databas* -u*anvnamn* -p
<_sara_> va är stockholm lug?
<Kimmen> lilleman72: visst sätter du upp brandväggsregler på servern nu och sätter starka lösenord? Sen kan det vara bra att blocka root från att få logga in via ssh
<arand> _sara_: Stockholm Linux User Group, om du undrar _vad_ det är, mer vet jag inte tyvärr, forumet på ubuntu-se.org kanske har lite info.
<madbear> naming violationnnnnnnnnnnnnn
 * Philip5 is now madbear_v2.0
 * D0minat0r gjorde klart 6e datorn denna månad
<D0minat0r> fyfan omvänt 4 pers nu från windows till ubuntu :)
<arand> Vad för slags användare nya/tekniska?
<D0minat0r> vanliga blocket surfare
<D0minat0r> :P
<D0minat0r> eller dom hade inget val, ska dom ha support ska dom ha samma system som jag
<arand> Haha, rätt.
<cHarNe2> jag gjorde samma hemma
<cHarNe2> alla gick och köpte sig en egen bärbar med windows för att slippa ubuntu :P
<D0minat0r> haha
<D0minat0r> jo lillasyster min vägrade och gick till min far istället
<cHarNe2> elva dagar kvar tills 1111 days i uptime :)
<D0minat0r> då har jag 1106 dagar kvar bara :D
<arand> Heh, jag känner mig duktig med en veckas uptime, men så kör jag ju också en laptop endast
<D0minat0r> hehe
<cHarNe2> kommer dock ha 0 dagar på allt nån vecka efter semestrarna, då ska vi uppdatera lite :S
<D0minat0r> jag räknar inte med nå långa uptimes på min server ännu ska ännu bytas diskar i sommar på servern och mest troligt låda
<arand> Har just fått uppdateringar för kerneln, så för tillfället kommer jag inte ens up i ett dygn tror jag :)
<D0minat0r> får se hur länge det tar för mig idag snart kommer nästa projekt hem, ubuntu server, säkerheten först och sen ska de smällas minecraft server på den och agera gateway
<D0minat0r> humm syrrans jobb hade köpt hemsida, men när jag kollar på den så är det en wordpress installation med orginal temat installerat...hoppas dom inte har betalat för mycket för den :D
<kodein> en sån kan jag också sälja
<D0minat0r> tar väl inte så hårt på kunskaperna att sätta upp en wordpress och göra om den till mer CMS liknande
<D0minat0r> jag vet gjorde det åt ex svärfar när han ville ha ny sida till firman
<arand> Hmm, köper man supporten så är det väl en sak..
<D0minat0r> jo säger inget fel med att sälja hemsida byggt på wordpress
<D0minat0r> dropbox tar 182 meg minne :O
<dagon_> Oo
<D0minat0r> efter uptime på 1 dygn
<arand> BÃ¥de dropbox och u1 verka haft liknande problem
<D0minat0r> jobbigt
<arand> Visserligen använder jag inte klientarna, så..
<D0minat0r> men jag gör det :/ syncar pidgin via dropbox
<madbear> Coffe: jag får errors här och där
<madbear> fattar nada av det, den som kom på ldap gick ju på crack!
<Coffe> madbear,  ok
<Coffe> följer du guiden ?
<madbear> ja fast kursen hade en med configerna
<madbear> kopierade rakt av får
<madbear> adding new entry "cn=module{0},cn=config"
<madbear> ldap_add: Naming violation (64)
<Philip5> dagon_: vad tyckte du om senaste GoT då? någon som fick något välförtjänat?
<whomee> ap ap ap, inte avslöja nått i GoT nu :P
<whomee> fan precis börjat titta :D
<Philip5> whomee: har du inte sett senaste?
<Philip5> inte hunnit ikapp än?
<dagon_> Philip5: så jävla rätt åt den fittan (förlåt kanalen)
<Philip5> dagon_: lol
<Philip5> dagon_: jo nu börjar det ju dra ihop sig
<Coffe> madbear,  ja
<Coffe> du har missat i guiden
<Coffe> att du ska editera filen
<dagon_> Philip5: ja
<dagon_> längtar efter nästa avsnitt
<Philip5> dagon_: jag längtar redan efter nästa säsong :D
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> dagon_: som bok är andra boken (andra säsongen) också mycket mer actionfylld. det är typ nu allt börjar
<dagon_> gött :)
<whomee> Philip5: ne sambon vägrar kolla och av någon anledning lyckas hon få mig att missa massa
<dagon_> mer nudity gör inget heller
<Philip5> hehe
<Coffe> madbear,  ho ho
<Philip5> dagon_: det var väl nästan bara en snabb flash i senaste avsnittet och inte mycket annat sånt
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> mer boobies och svärd!
<Philip5> whomee: vadå då? är hon super anti-fantasy/riddarfilmer eller?
<Philip5> whomee: eller följer du serien på canal+ eller nått sånt?
<dagon_> hiho
<Philip5> men vad bra de är på canal+. de skriver ut sammanfattningar av avsnitt av GoT som inte har visats än i sin programtablå
<Philip5> snacka om spoilers
<whomee> Philip5: de första
<Philip5> whomee: byt tjej! :D
<Philip5> eller få henne att fatta charmen
<whomee> Philip5: haha ska ja hälsa från dig? ger du mig adress så kommer de snart en kvinna o knackar på med yxa isnf ;)
<madbear> Coffe: jo men kursen hade samma fil "typ"
<madbear> den editerade jag och den ballade ur
<madbear> :D
<Philip5> whomee: lol
<madbear> men ok jag tar filen från guiden nu
<Philip5> whomee: jamen du ser... om hon gillar verkar ju gilla yxor så då borde hon ju gilla män med svärd :D
<whomee> haha ok ja jag kanske ska säga kockkniv eller så då :P fast de e ju iofs ännu mera likt ett svärd
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> whomee: jag tror hon bara förtrycker sin fantasysida
<Philip5> amelia: upp och nicka, sockerdricka!
<amelia> Philip5: minst.
<madbear> *kaffe*
<madbear> kan man göra så
<Philip5> amelia: du verkar varit lite off på sista tiden. bara mycket att föra eller lite allmänt less? kanske bara blivit så ändå?
<Philip5> föra=göra
<madbear> fan Coffe nu fick jag
<madbear> ldap_add: Other (e.g., implementation specific) error (80)
<whomee> Philip5: mjoo om de vore så väl, inte ens samma humor i komedier :P helt värdelöst
<Philip5> whomee: hon verkar bara inte upplyst
<whomee> nepp förmodligen inte, får ändra på det. fast hon är en sån person som, fungerar inte webb-tv och man vet att det är på serversidan det är failat, då är det fortfarande jag som gjort nått på datorn hemma
<amelia> Philip5: tröttnat lite på ubuntu-se först och främst... lika bra att distansiera sig innan de kommer hit och snor kanalen och gör om den.. så letar efter något annat vettigt att engagera mig i.
<larsemil> amelia: vilka är de?
<Philip5> amelia: lätt hänt. jag håller mig undan från den soppan och håller mest till här
<Philip5> Squarism: tjena mannen
<Philip5> amelia: och kanalen "snor" de inte så lätt bara så där
<Squarism> Philip5, Tjenare
<Squarism> Philip5, testat patchade COH då?
<Philip5> Squarism: inte än men såg att den skulle komma. har inte kollat vad som är nytt heller
<Philip5> Squarism: var rätt många fixar och balance tweak på ett så pass gammalt spel
<Squarism> Philip5, Jo, helt klart
<Philip5> Squarism: nästan så att Flamethrowers fått mesta försämringarna
<Squarism> Philip5, ja, o så roo'sen
<Philip5> kan ju bli intressant att se hur det här påverkar taktiker
<Philip5> ska se om jag kan köra patchen direkt i wine eller om jag måste gå via en windows install :/
<Squarism> Philip5, hmm.. vet inte hur det funkar i wine... relic downloader drar igång hämtningen när spelet startas ( se till att öppna den nämda porten i FW)... när den är klar startar man om spelet o så applyas den
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Coffe> madbear,  de känner jag inte igen
<Philip5> Squarism: i wine så tar man bort downloadern för den snor resurser så man får patcha själv
<Philip5> HeMan: allå man
<amelia> man kanske skulle uppgradera idag..
<amelia> larsemil: de som tycker att vi bara ska prata ubuntu och locot..
<speakman> locot?
<dagon_> alltså
<dagon_> min mail är nog inte borttagen ordentligt
<dagon_> jag får fortfarande mail
<lilleman72> kan ngn förklara detta? http://pastebin.com/WFx9vHV5
<larsemil> amelia: jag har aldrig brytt mig om locot.
<larsemil> amelia: det är töntigt
<kodein> larsemil: inget loco-motiv alls?
<dagon_> kodein går från klarhet till klarhet
<D0minat0r> fan va skumt man väljer install server och skit datorn bara rebootar
<D0minat0r> inga meddelnaden bara reboot med både 32 bit och 64 bit skiva
<Philip5> Squarism: btw, patchen funkade bra fast jag fick patcha på windowsinstallation för i wine så ville inte patchen förstå att den kördes på en installation med spelet på
<Squarism> Philip5, ah, skönt! =D
<Squarism> Philip5, vi måste klara 2xHard ngn dag. För visst har vi inte gjort det än?
<Philip5> Squarism: nä du säger ju att det var en hard och en normal
<Squarism> ja, jag tror det va så
<Philip5> vem tror du vinner matchen?
<Philip5> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/1385/tennis.jpg
<Squarism> Vi va väl på gång en gång men så blev vi lite bekväma eller ngt sånt
<Philip5> jo
<Squarism> haha
<amelia> larsemil: kanalen tillhör locot varesig vi vill det eller inte.. tyvärr..
<andol> larsemil: Tja, med tanke på Freenodes regler om namnrymnder så har jag svårt att tänka mig att #ubuntu-se skulle kunna tillhöra något annat än någon form utav Ubuntu-LoCo.
<D0minat0r> men va fan ingen installation går igång, kan välja språk och väljer install så blire reboot :O
<arand> Hmm, testa att gå till installatioinen direkt från isolinuxskärmen
<D0minat0r> hur?
<arand> D0minat0r: Är detta med 11.04
<D0minat0r> ja :/
<arand> D0minat0r: Vid första lila skärmen tryck någon tangent
<D0minat0r> på server installation
<arand> Oh, då vet jag inte riktigt, använder servern debian-installer?
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5KUMpcLj50
<D0minat0r> skulle va kul o man fick np meddelande så man visste vars man ska börja felsöka men inget
<D0minat0r> bara reboot
<andol> Jupp, server-iso:n och alternate-iso:n är Debian-installern.
<arand> D0minat0r: Skulle föreslå att hoppa till #ubuntu-server ..
<D0minat0r> ok
<D0minat0r> hur knasig blir installationen om jag installera hårddisken på en annan dator? :D
<D0minat0r> och sen flyttar hårddisken till rätt låda
<dagon_> har du exakt samma hårdvara är det inga problem
<dagon_> eller, det borde inte vara några problem
<dagon_> funkar det som det ska så känner den av saker och ting
<dagon_> varför är inte mavericks förråd uppdaterade?
<dagon_> jag kör fortfarande fx3.6 eller nåt
<D0minat0r> va fan dua channel minnen och jag röck bort 2 gig ram o de funkar
<D0minat0r> :O
<pimme> Nagon som vet hur man far svenska tecken i Irssi?
<dagon_> fixa encoding
<dagon_> typ /set encode eller recode
<dagon_> minns inte
<amelia>  /set term_charset och den ska vara satt till t.ex. UTF-8 om det är det du har.
<CasperNilsson> hur blir jag av med Empathys jäkla pratbubblor, och får det att se ut som ett normalt chattprogram?
<virtuald> du kan välja tema någonstans i inställningarna
<CasperNilsson> oh, det var ju logiskt, står iof inte vilken ändring det innebär
<CasperNilsson> och man verkar vara tvungen att starta om för att se ändringar
<virtuald> hm är inte hela programmet som ändrar tema alltså, bara bubblorna
<K350> Hur packar man en mapp i zip format i terminalen? Alltså en .zip fil...
<virtuald> zip --help
<pimme> tack =)
<K350> virtuald: Mm, nä, jag vet inte heller hur man gör..
<virtuald> k350: förstår du inte hjälpen?
<virtuald> mansidan har exempel
<dagon_> Nafallo: du är en salig blandning, metalsnubbe och mitt i allt något annat
<dagon_> på den nya bilden ser du ju lite biffig ut :>
<Nafallo> haha
<dagon_> fast lite typ
<dagon_> "do the penguin dance!"
<dagon_> eller så bär du på ett osynligt kylslåp :o
<Nafallo> I don't know that dance. pretty sure I was popping ;-)
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> åh
<dagon_> kom på
<dagon_> en release till ubuntu
<dagon_> popping penguin
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> no way..  http://bit.ly/ddNy6G
<arand> dagon_: Om jag känner sabfdl rätt kommer den referensen först i "stolid spheniscidae"-releasen
<Nafallo> hahha
<virtuald> vaa
<virtuald> jaså trög pingvin
<virtuald> eller slö
<dagon_> Philip5: har du provat kde 4.7 beta än?
<zChris> va besviken jag är :/ Datorn har aldrig fungerat så dåligt som den gör med Linux Mint XFCE :(
<coobra> ujja
<zChris> Tror ni det blir bättre med Ubuntu ?
<arand> Vad för slags problem?
<dagon_> zChris: ur doin' it wrong :(
<zChris> arand, främst är det att wlanet fungerar dåligt. Nu så åkte det upp och ner hela tiden. Samt så kan det hänga sig ibland vid start. Har även haft problem med att ljudet inte fungerar och man måste starta om.
<zChris> dagon_, vadå? använda det? :P
<dagon_> :>
<zChris> Så tänkte kolla om kanske ubuntu fungerar bättre eller nått, tänkte iaf ge linux en chans till
<dagon_> ge inte upp
<coobra> :o
<dagon_> kör vanliga mint då?
<dagon_> eller do it coobra way med slackware!
<zChris> definitivt inte slackware då jag varken har ork eller tid att sitta och confa en massa onödigt blaj :P
<arand> Låter som problem i linux, snarare, vilket moodernare versioner brukar avnhjälpa ibland, har nog mindrea att göra med vilken distro dock..
<zChris> Det ska fungera efter installation och pungt!
<gusnan> zChris, testa LMDE om det var "vanlig" mint du körde.
<arand> pung var ordet.
<arand> :þ
<zChris> gusnan, nej det var ju inte det, Linux XFCE är baserad på LMDE så vet jag vet.
<gusnan> ahaaaa... testa "vanlig" då. ;)
<D0minat0r> arand: skumt fel jag har....suck
<arand> D0minat0r: Joo, verkligen, bara att bugrapportera, och see om något kommer av det..
<Angelkiller> Hej! Skulle behöva ett script som kollar om en fil är en vanlig fil, mapp, eller någon annan systemfil eller liknande, finns det något smidigt att kolla detta? som kan användas i en if sats?
<arand> find har ett antal test, bash likaså.
<Angelkiller> dvs if mapp programmet avslutas, else if filen är en skrivbar fil (gör detta...)
<arand> Angelkiller: if [[ -abcdefghkprstuwxGLNOS file ]]  Bara att välja ;)  [man bash]
<Angelkiller> arand: om ska kolla det
<Angelkiller> arand: tackar
<arand> alternativt [man find]
<arand> Kan göra liknande saker och är ofta trevligt om man har många filer att gå igenom
<phox_> Tja! Jag håller på med ett enkelt litet script som ska ta ur filer från ett gäng rar-arkiv. Och även fast det innehåller samma fil lixom, så är dom döpa part1, part2 osv. Så när jag packar upp filen så undrar datorn sen ifall jag vill ersätta filen, från nästa arkiv. Hur fixar jag detta?
<arand> phox_: unrar part1; mv file file1; unrar part2; mv file file2; ...?
<Ninja-E3> godagens alla
<phox_> arand: mv-kommandot gör väl inte mer än att flyttar filen, elr? Det är så att jag har ett par hundra gig med rarade arkiv, så jag vill ha något allmänt som packar upp allt, typ *.rar.
<arand> phox_: Precis, den döper om filen, är det inte det du är ute efter?
<phox_> arand: jag tror inte det. Är du bekant med hur filmer brukar vara när man laddar hem dom? Exakt det jag vill göra är att köra ett kommando, som öppnar rar-filerna i mappen och tar ut filmen från dom. Sen har jag även tänkt att fixa så att den deletar alla .rar-filer, men det tar jag senare.
<phox_> arand: är det möjligt? Just nu är ju problemet att jag måste trycka no typ 10 gånger, att jag inte vill ersätta filen.
<arand> man kan ju packag upp dem i separata mappar..
<arand> "for i in *.rar; do mkdir $i_dir; cd $i_dir unrar ../$i; cd ..; done" Typ?
<phox_> arand: Nu förstår jag inte den koden till fullo tror jag, men jag vill helst inte flytta den uppackade filen till en ny mapp, bara jobbigt senare då :P Finns det inget sätt att göra så att ifall filen som försöker uppackas redan finns, så ersätter man den inte, och visar inte ens någon dialog om det för jag behöver trycka nej?
<arand> Det är nog upp till rar själv isåfall, vilket jag inte kan med, (och i övrigt är det ett idiotiskt filformat :D)
<Angelkiller> Hur använder jag en if sats i bash? if $fil1 -f(vanlig fil) gör detta...
<arand> phox_: [man rar/unrar/unrar-free]/[rar/unrar/unrar-free --help] är väl relevant måhända
<arand> Angelkiller: if [ -f $FILENAME ]; then foo; fi
<phox_> arand "-o", Do not overwrite existing files.. Hmm, låter intressant.. :P
<arand> Ar det typ readme.nfo som skickas ut för varje arkiv eller?
<phox_> arand "-o", Do not overwrite existing files.. Hmm, låter intressant.. :P
<phox_> Nej, det är själva filen, ett avsnitt av the big bang theory ifall det är intressant
<phox_> Och sry för dubbelpost.
<arand> Isåfall blir ju kontentan att den inte extraherar den alls?
<arand> Du letar väl snarare efter --rename-if-exists ?
<phox_> Nej, tror inte det. Rename-if-exists betyder väl att den ska unrara filen även från nästa arkiv, part2? Det behöver den inte, filen finns ju redan uppackad och klar.
<arand> (Som troligtvis inte existerar)
<arand> Men det är ett avsnitt i varje rar? som var och en spottar ut bbt.mpg eller så?
<phox_> Nej, det är samma avsnitt i varje rar. Av någon anledning är varje avsnitt uppdelat i typ 10 rar-arkiv.
<CasperNilsson> då var man tillbaks i ubuntu igen efter några års uppehåll, 10.10, 11.10 ville inte alls vara samarbetsvillig med mig, men nu fungerar allt jag kommer vilja ha av denna installationen, samt lite till, jag stör mig dock sjukt mycket på empathy som chattprogram
<CasperNilsson> när jag skriver långa inlägg förstoras fönstret i bredd bla
<Angelkiller> Om jag vill kolla två filer innan jag kör ett kommando if [ -f $fil1 ]; then  vad bör man då använda? then if igen?
<lilleman72> Var ändrar jag upplösningen på skärmen?
<lilleman72> lr glömm
<lilleman72> asså hur fasen får jag bättre fart på nätverket på servern?? tankar mellan via LAN (100Mbit) men MAX 2.5Mbit
<CasperNilsson> vad finns det för pluginmöjligheter till empathy? saknar några features jag är beroende av från pidgin
<D0minat0r> ska vi se om skitkortet går igång med server 10.05 LTS
<D0minat0r> inte trpligt men måste testa
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: säker på enheterna?
<cHarNe2> Mb = Mbit, megabit, 1bit = 1/0
<Markslap> wat
<Markslap> 1 bit == 1/0?
<zChris> op eller av antar jag
<zChris> :P
<cHarNe2> en etta eller nolla
<zChris> op = på btw
<cHarNe2> ?
<zChris> jag skrev op men menade på
<arand> åpa åpa!
<cHarNe2> apa
<arand> Oh, I see what you did there.
 * realubot skjuter ett varningsskott i kanalen.
<realubot> Sitt inte och sov för då jävlar...
<cHarNe2> realubot: :P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> cHarNe2: ;)
<Richiie> har en liten bash fråga, jag undrar hur man på lättast sätt kan plocka ur pid från en terminator terminal ?
<Richiie> och sedan implementera detta i ett bash script som körs så den dödar den här terminatorn, gör ett script åt en släkting som startar X antal "favorit program" och sen när den startat dem vill jag att den ska döda den terminalen,
<Richiie> har för mig att jag måste köra något i stil med $=`pidof terminator` kill -9 $pidofterminator men de funkar inte riktigt.
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/pryl/dator/746_priset_foer_filmen_225_000_kronor
<realubot> och http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/tillslag-mot-misstankta-fildelare-1
<CasperN> huvud för öga, hand för tand
<CasperN> hoppas ändå att ingen förväntade sig att han skulle betala 29 kr i skadestånd
<realubot> 4 YouTube Channels Linux Enthusiasts Should Follow
<realubot> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-youtube-channels-linux-enthusiasts-follow/
<realubot> cHarNe2: 225 000 är liiiite saftigt va?
<realubot> CasperN: Det var till dig.
<arand> s/Linux\ Enthusiasts/Linus\ Wannabes/
<realubot> cHarNe2: Felpost.
<realubot> Markslap: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/bumbleebee-brings-nvidia-optimus-gpu-switching-to-linux-users/
<realubot> Markslap: Du hade väl en datorn med två grafikkort?
<CasperN> saftigt eller inte, alla vet vilken "skada" en torrent kan göra, och att sätta en skitsumma som 10k skulle inte påverka ett skit, han skulle förmodligen bara öppna en paypal och få in summan av ren sympati på en förmiddag
<realubot> Markslap: Har du testat om det fungerar på din dator?
<CasperN> någon som vet en "lock-key" indikator? typ stor fet störande ikon som visas när caps lock trycks på och av, och som tonar bort efter någon sekund?
<CasperN> har ett tangentbord utan dioder för sånt
<CasperN> och att ha en snabb popup stör mig inte alls
<realubot> CasperN: apt-cache show lock-keys-applet
<realubot> Jag tror inte den fungerar i 11.04.
<CasperN> sitter i 10.10 men jag tro jag hittat en OSD som jag letar efter
<realubot> CasperN: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/get-caps-num-scroll-lock-keys-notifyosd.html
<CasperN> mjo precis den jag hittade
<realubot> Jag har inte testat någon av dom.
<coobra> a
<realubot> CasperN: Det går ju alltid att använda det där programmt för att skicka text-meddelanden till notifieringsrutan och koppla kommandot till en keyboard shortcut för CapsLock?
<realubot> notify-send
<realubot>     notify-send 'title of notification' 'body of notification'
<realubot> notify-send 'CapsLock' 'CapsLock enabled.'
<realubot> Typ något åt det hållet.
<rolfblidborg> Snabb fråga: Går det att ställa in en nätverkshårddisk i Ubuntu server?
<rolfblidborg> Så att man kan använda macens Time machine för att göra backups?
<johanbr> rolfblidborg, med "nätverkshårddisk" antar jag att du menar nåt som är åtkomligt över samba eller nfs, i så fall är svaret ja
<johanbr> och vad har mac med saken att göra?
<rolfblidborg> Time Machine - Automatisk backup
<coobra> johanbr:  Timemachine är osxs egna backupsystem
<rolfblidborg> Till en usb- eller nätverkshårddisk
<johanbr> du vill alltså göra backup från ubuntu server till OS X?
<johanbr> eller tvärtom?
<rolfblidborg> Tvärt om
<johanbr> i så fall är väl det enklaste att köra rsync
<rolfblidborg> men det är väll inte automatiskt?
<rolfblidborg> Ren chansning då jag inte vet vad det är
<johanbr> kan enkelt automatiseras
<rolfblidborg> Från macen också?
<rolfblidborg> Ska läsa på om rsync
<rolfblidborg> Nah
<johanbr> enkelt backupscript med rsync: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612980/
<johanbr> borde funka på OS X med minimala ändringar
<rolfblidborg> Men om det finns ett sätt att göra det hela automatiskt är ju det simplare
<johanbr> tydligen kan ubuntu fungera som server för time machine: http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/
<johanbr> men det vet jag inget om
<rolfblidborg> Underbart :)
<rolfblidborg> Blev lite orolig
<rolfblidborg> har fortfarande inte börjat pilla på min server än
<rolfblidborg> Men det kommer snart :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-26
<cHarNe2> morrn
<whomee> mörrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<spacebug-> dags att lägga sig ;)
<cHarNe2> spacebug-: :P
<Barre> morrn morrn
<whomee> mörrn mörrn
<kodein> harrgh arrgh
<amelia> morrn!
<larsemil> god morgon!
<KaptenRodSkagg> godmorgon allihopa...
<KaptenRodSkagg> någon som kan hjälpa mig med installationen av ubuntu 1104?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1104 in launchpad "Confusing form disables signed CoCs" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104
<KaptenRodSkagg> jag skall dualboota vista och ubuntu någon månad (med ubuntu som standard) men efter installationen så fastnar jag i BUSYBOX...
<KaptenRodSkagg> jag tippar på att det har att göra med min SATAdisk??
<Coffe> känner någon till något gui för att hantera kerberos ?
<Coffe> KaptenRodSkagg,  den verkar inte hitta din disk ja
<KaptenRodSkagg> ja det vore logiskt... :-) har googlat lite och där säger de att man skall köra no-ide-bla-bla-bla...   men det funkar ju itne med sata... :-(
<KaptenRodSkagg> kör jag Live så funkar det hur bra som helst...  men jag vill ju kunna spara mina program och filer.. ;-)
<Coffe> det är att den inte vet hur den ska starta din disk, eller hur jag ska förklara
<KaptenRodSkagg> jo det förstår jag.. ;-) men vad skall jag lägga till i bootmenun för att den skall hitta den?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> god morgon HeMan !
<KaptenRodSkagg> det är ju precis som med gamla NT/XP då fick mman lägga till SCSI disk...  borde väl fungera på 1104?
<larsemil> HeMan: vet du vad det är för dag idag?
<HeMan> larsemil: LWN-day!
<HeMan> larsemil: och torsdag... :)
<KaptenRodSkagg> funderar nästan på att kopiera alla 750gb på disken och blåsa den...   men känner att problemet kommer att komma tillbaka då....
<larsemil> KaptenRodSkagg: hade en liknande grej på en dator med 11.04, det handlade om att det var fel i /etc/fstab på vilken parition som skulle användas
<larsemil> HeMan: en helt underbar dag! :)
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp!
<KaptenRodSkagg> larsemil>> var det en sata disk med=
<KaptenRodSkagg> ?
<KaptenRodSkagg> larsemil>> hur ändrar jag det då? måste jag dra igång live skivan för att redigera grub eller vad det är=
<KaptenRodSkagg> jxvla minilaptop.. ;-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> den kan jju inte stava ordentligt.. ;-)
<KaptenRodSkagg> inga ideer på hur jag skall lösa mitt problem=
<larsemil> KaptenRodSkagg: mm
<larsemil> finns ju bara satadiskar nuförtiden nästan.
<larsemil> men jag mountade disken som krånglade och kollade i dess /etc/fstab från busybox.
<KaptenRodSkagg> ja man kan ju inte köpa en ny dator utan en sata disk idag nästan... ;-)
<larsemil> tack och lov
<KaptenRodSkagg> larsemil>> vill du guida mig?
<KaptenRodSkagg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8225121&postcount=1
<KaptenRodSkagg> låter dettta som en rimlig lösning?
<KaptenRodSkagg> eller skall jag bara hämta in en ata disk från förådet och dra igång den där istället=?
<KaptenRodSkagg> hittar fler med den lösningen....
<KaptenRodSkagg> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/05/install-ubuntu-1104-on-sata-hard-drives.html
<KaptenRodSkagg> känns bara som att men ev skulle sabba vistas bootmenu då bara....   men det sparar jag bara för att flickvännen och henne grabb skall använda burken med.
<KaptenRodSkagg> är det samma problem med nya SSD diskar?
<larsemil> KaptenRodSkagg: är du i busybox nu?
<larsemil> KaptenRodSkagg: det är normalt aldrig problem med satadiskar
<KaptenRodSkagg> jag kan gå tilbaka till busybox nu om du vill
<larsemil> mm
<KaptenRodSkagg> bootar nu...
<KaptenRodSkagg> busybox framme...   (initramfs)
<larsemil> fdisk -l
<larsemil> vad säger den att partitionerna heter?
<larsemil> KaptenRodSkagg: ?
<KaptenRodSkagg> nn
<KaptenRodSkagg> not found
<larsemil> hur många diskar har du i burken?
<larsemil> vet du vad din partition heter där du har /
<KaptenRodSkagg> jag har en satadisk och en dvdrw
<KaptenRodSkagg> tippar på 3?
<KaptenRodSkagg> har 2st nfts till windows
<KaptenRodSkagg> skall jag boota live och kolla exakt?
<KaptenRodSkagg> eller bootar isntallationen och kollar gpart eller vad det är som kör då... ;-)
<larsemil> vi provar väl
<larsemil> eller jag har faktiskt inte tid just nu
<larsemil> sitter med ett kundjobb som har deadline om en timme
<KaptenRodSkagg> förlåt...   jobba på du så provar jag lite själv...
<KaptenRodSkagg> själv är jag ledig idag...  skall jobba fre-söndag istället.. :-)
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Det gäller att ha koll på vilka figurar som är med i gamla datorspel: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/aven-andra-spel-kan-vara-barnporr_6195881.svd
<realubot> Det kallar jag att ta datorspelsnostalgin ett steg längre...
<speakman> Se det positivt - denna moralpanik kommer skapa _många_ arbetstillfällen!
<speakman> "Anledningen till att spelet uppmärksammats är att det har en funktion där spelaren kan fotografera huvudpersonerna i situationer som kan tolkas som erotiska. Men innehavet är brottsligt oavsett om ägaren använder funktionen eller inte."
<speakman> The Sims?
<kodein> DoA, tydligen
<speakman> Jo, men det stämmer mycket väl in på The Sims.
<speakman> Och det där med "uppsåt" känns lite skitsnack. Vet iofs att Mårten är "extrembyråkrat" och menar ofta att lagen inte är så godtycklig. Men det håller nog inte de som drabbas med om.
<realubot> speakman: "Men numera räcker det att man är likgiltig inför det faktum att det var barnporr."
<realubot> speakman: Det behövs ju inget uppsåt.
<realubot> Det här har ju spårat ur faktiskt. Jag tycker barnporr är när människor förekommer som objekt. Inte tecknade figurar, datorspelsfigurer, sexnoveller m.m.
<realubot> *figurer
<realubot> Däremot blir det ju en gränsdragning när det kommer till skickligt animerad barnporr som ser helt realistisk ut. Det är väl bara en tidsfråga innan animeringen når så långt.
<coobra> kan man köra typ gnome på nya ubuntu
<coobra> ja gillar inte detta nya skit
<realubot> coobra: Du kan köra Ubuntu Classic.
<coobra> hur ?
<realubot> coobra: Om du ändrar samtidigt som du loggar in.
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> :D
<realubot> coobra: Men det kommer inte gå i 11.10 när Unity 2d är med.
<coobra> jävla fult
<coobra> det är
<coobra> :/
<realubot> Om jag har fattat saken rätt så står valet mellan Gnome 3 och Unity i framtiden?
<realubot> Det gamla fina Ubuntu-Skrivbordet är bara att glömma. :S
<coobra> framtiden är fan köra cpgammalt :p
<realubot> Jag har itne testat Unity eller Gnome Shell men jag ska väl ta och göra det en vacker dag.
<coobra> eller slack
<realubot> *inte
<coobra> för massa grafiskt bajs
<coobra> sbopkg får snart XBMC :D
<coobra> ojojoj
<coobra> :d
<coobra> slack på ALLT
<Coffe> sbopkg ?
<coobra> Coffe: slacks pakethanterare typ
<coobra> :D
<speakman> nån som kör gnome3 i 10.04?
<Coffe> coobra,  ok, finns ju som .deb :P
<realubot> Köra Terminalen rakt av och Firefox i en windows manager.
<coobra> Coffe: hahah det är linux vill du kan du köra det
<coobra> :D
<realubot> speakman: Hur så?
<lilleman72> hur kan man se vilken "workgrop den tillhör?"
<coobra> vad ?
<lilleman72> asså man kan ju sätta olika arbetsgrupper
<lilleman72> så hur kan man sätta det på linux?
<coobra> lilleman72:  sammahang ?
<lilleman72> nätverk
<coobra> i samba  ?
<realubot> speakman: Det verkar svårt?
<coobra> lilleman72: det gör du i confen
<coobra> realubot: varför ska det vara svårt ?
<lilleman72> jag har pratat med lite olika personer & flertalet säger att dom ska ligga i samma arbetsgrupp om hastigheten ska vara snabbare när dom ligger på lan....min tant & jag tankar i 10MB/s medans jag tankar 2.5MB/s till servern...endå är servern snabbare i cpu
<lilleman72> samma model av diskar
<lilleman72> lika mkt ram
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: bättre koll på enheter idag? :P
<coobra> lilleman72: palla köra i olika workgroups ?
<coobra> lilleman72:  kör allt i den vanliga :d
<realubot> coobra: Tveksamt om Gnome 3 fungerar på 10.04?
<realubot> coobra: Eller det kanske bara är att installera Gnome 3 PPA:t.
<realubot> Hittar det bara till Natty: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<realubot> Det verkar inte finnas Gnome 3 till 10.04.
<DavLin> Nån som fått 1920x1080@60Hz att fungera på en AMD E-350 APU som kör 11.04 x64.. Jag kör med Amd's propretary driver v11.5 och får bara upp interlaced (25 och 30Hz) i Catalyst kontrollpanel.. Har testat att modifiera xorg.conf med både nya modelines från cvt och Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "False" men får den iallafall bara att visa 1920x1080 i max 30Hz. Med samma setup och windows så
<DavLin> är det inga problem att köra 60Hz och få en 1080p upplösning. Någon som har nått förslag?
<Kimmen> DavLin: vet inte hur du gör men ska gå att få fram vilka EDID modes skärmen rapporterar till datorn. Ett tips är att börja där och se så rätt mode finns med
<aron_work> Någon mer som skype just dog för?
<amelia> nop
<aron_work> vi är just 3 pers det dog för exakt samtidigt (linuxversionen då)
<amelia> jag kör också linuxversionen. inga problem.
<amelia> problem med er uppkoppling kanske?
<coobra> haha
<coobra> :D
<coobra> well
<aron_work> testa starta om den
<aron_work> ger bara en "aborted"
<aron_work> ser även folk på twitter som för det
<aron_work> *får
<amelia> inga problem alls för mig..
<coobra> skype fick inte kontakt med lokala köksmaskiner och anndra som kan förvandlas till SKYNETkumpaner
<CasperN> jag har en specialknapp på mitt tangentbord som ska sända lite info från en solceller på tangentbordet, aktuellt LUX värde, detta är ju såklart en windows funktion, men vilka möjligheter kan det finnas att få tag på dessa värden? XEV gav inga resultat när jag tryckte på knappen, vad kan jag göra mer för att leta inputs från knappen?
<DavLin> Kimmen: xrandr kan få fram EDID men vet inte hur jag ska få den läsbar.. men xrandr listar inte 1920x1080 i 60Hz så jag gissar att EDID infon inte stämmer från skärmen.. Sett att det finns sätt att speca en custom edid.bin i xorg.conf men inte hittat nått verktyg att skapa bin filen med för linux
<Kimmen> DavLin: xrandr visar inte de EDID modes skärmen rapporterar utan de modes som X tycker går att använda
<Kimmen> är det en vettig TV borde den rapportera: "ModeLine "1920x1080@60" 148.500 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync" som korrekt ModeLine för 1920x1080@60Hz
<Kimmen> DavLin: kör en pastebin på din /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DavLin> Kimmen: will do, vad är det för edid data man får från xrandr --prop om inte den från skärmen?
<CasperN> showkey -s gav heller inget resultat med den aktuella knappen, är det ett hopplöst fall då?
<Kimmen> vet inte men dom gånger det strulat för mig så har xrandr bara visat de "modes" som X tyckt vara användbara
<Kimmen> ex på min TV tyckte den inte att 24p gick använda då nån refresh låg utanför vad som var möjligt tydligen
<DavLin> Kimmen: helt riktigt, xrandr visar bara de modes som x tycker är ok men med --prop så visar den även en EDID i hex, att tolka den däremot e ju en annan sak :) här e loggen http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613178/
<DavLin> Kimmen: Tittar man i loggen så listar den 1920x1080 60Hz för output CRT1 men inte för DFP1 och 2 :S
<Kimmen> jo för DFP2 gör den det
<Kimmen> [    18.728] (II) fglrx(0): Not using mode "1920x1080_60.00" (unknown reason)
<DavLin> vilken rad läser du det på?
<Kimmen> 324, 345 och 346
<DavLin> det är ju den som jag lagt till i xorg.conf
<Kimmen> aha =)
<DavLin> :)
<Kimmen> pastea xorg conf också så kan jag kika
<DavLin> will do.. sec
<DavLin> Kimmen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613180/
<DavLin> På rad 27 så har jag testat att manuellt lägga till 60 men den revertar tillbaks till 25
<Squarism> auto-skapas /etc/hosts filen?
<Kimmen> ska se om jag får nån idé
<DavLin> fråga mig inte varför ccc tyckte det var skoj att lägga upp 2st "monitor" sections
<Squarism> vid omstart o så?
<Philip5> Squarism: såg att du satt uppe sent och toklirade CoH inatt... körde själv 2 matcher... en vinst och en förlust
<Philip5> :)
<Squarism> Philip5, hej
<Squarism> ja, ibland är jag lite för besatt av dedär spelet
<Philip5> Squarism: på din fråga ovan är annars svaret ja
<Squarism> Ah... om man har några hosts man vill ha permanenta då?
<Philip5> eller borde göra iaf
<Philip5> då lägger du in de där
<Philip5> men om du skulle radera den så tror jag den autoåterskapas
<Squarism> ah
<Squarism> okej
<Philip5> är dock inte 100 på återskapandet
<Squarism> som /etc/resolv.conf skapas ju av os'et
<Squarism> vid ifup/down
<kodein> återskapas vid varje dhcp-request också
<Squarism> aha
<Squarism> så är det kanske
<Squarism> tänkte att hosts filen hade ngn liknande magi
<DavLin> Squarism: testa? kopiera den och deleta den o gör en sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart o se om en default skapas
<DavLin> Squarism: /etc/init.d/networking stop; /etc/init.d/networking start e det visst nu ja :)
<Squarism> jag va bara nyfiken på om den autogenerades.
<Squarism> inget jag sitter o jobbar med
<Squarism> har lite inställningar där jag inte vill bli av med
<DavLin> ok, fast sålänge som du kopierar ut den så kan du ju lägga in dom igen i den nya om det skulle vara så :)
<DavLin> men det kanske inte e så kul att starta om network alltid :)
<Squarism> DavLin, tack för tipset. =D
<Kimmen> DavLin: ska du ha dubbel display? "twinview"..? Kan vara det som orsakar problem
<DavLin> Kimmen: har bara en monitor till den så inget krav att köra twinview..
<Kimmen> ok
<DavLin> np Squarism :)
<Kimmen> DavLin: antar att det är en TV, vad är det för modell? ska den stödja 1920x1080p eller i?
<DavLin> Kimmen: japp det är en tv Mirai DTL-642E500 och den klarar 1080p.. funkar utmärkt i det läget i windows med samma hårdvara
<DavLin> http://www.mirai.eu/Sverige/ProductDetails&product_id=53&cat_id=56
<DavLin> Har sett flera som har haft samma problem och använt crt1 ut som workaround för att få till 1920x1080 60Hz men det funkar inte i mitt fall eftersom den måste ha HDMI som input för 1080p :/
<Kimmen> ska se om jag kan snickra en xorg.conf som kanske funkar
<DavLin> coolio
<mindmatters> Hallå där, finns det någon som har kunskap om trådlösa PC-Kort & hur man installerar dem på Ubuntu?
<Kimmen> DavLin: testa denna xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613202/, gör backup först dock på den du har
<Kimmen> Övre kommenterade raden är standard EIA 1920x1080p@60 modeline, andra är vad jag tror är vad din TV rapporterar som 1920x1080p@60
<Kimmen> eller så är det @ 24 =)
<DavLin> Kimmen: tack går å testar
<Philip5> wb dagon_
<DavLin> Kimmen: No luck :( ccc gör nått mysko med xorg.conf, avkommenterade den andra raden som du la in och startade om och fick 1080i30.. kikade på conf filen och den såg nu ut såhär http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613220/
<DavLin> Nya xorg.0.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613221
<mindmatters> Yo peeps ! Någon som har tid att hjälpa med partitionsfrågor?
<Kimmen> DavLin: ny xorg.conf
<Kimmen> sen kör du: sudo aticonfig --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kimmen> xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613226/
<DavLin> ok, "ny xorg.conf" vill du att jag skapar en tom eller lägger in den från pastebin och sen kör sudo aticonfig --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<DavLin> nm, helt ologiskt att göra det på nått annat sätt än din conf först o sen aticonfig :)
<Kimmen> kör på det =)
<Kimmen> så det var tänkt
<DavLin> testar med den nedre av kommentarerna på denna åxå
<DavLin> eller ska jag testa bägge?
<Kimmen> testa båda kommenterade först
<DavLin> kk
<DavLin_Droid> håller tummarna :-)
<DavLin_Droid> crap funkade inte med båda kommenterade
<DavLin_Droid> testar med den undre aktiv åxå nu
<Kimmen> du måste lägga till den i modes då också
<Kimmen> Modes "1920x1080_60.00"
<Kimmen> den övre av de kommenterade ska vara den som ska funka
<DavLin_Droid> japp.. ok tar den övre får vi se
<dagon_> Philip5: tackar
<dagon_> jävla shell
<dagon_> funkar lite som det själv vill typ
<dagon_> "Write failed: Broken pip"
<dagon_> hela jävla tiden
<Kimmen> tappar anslutningen, antar du kör ssh?
<madbear> dagon_: får lika när jag idlar på min ubuntuserver
<madbear> den bryter mina pipor
<Kimmen> är väl nån timeout nånstans, får inget sånt själv när jag idlar med screen/tmux
<Kimmen> men får det när jag idlar utan
<madbear> precis
<dagon_> Kimmen: ja, klart :)
<dagon_> är nåt pissigt shell hemma hos nån jag sitter på nu
<dagon_> får hålla på med Ctrl+a-l hela tiden för att rätta till UI:t
<dagon_> nä, nu ska jag hämta nya brillor
<dagon_> bbl dudez
<Kimmen> later
<DavLin_Droid> kimmen: den vägrar.. funderar på o testa x86 och se om det är skillnad på den drivaren.. tveksamt iofs.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613239 och 240
<DavLin_Droid> annars blir det väl att köra in win på den igen.. *suck*
<DavLin_Droid> eller har du några fler ess i rockärmen?
<Kimmen> ska kika om jag gjort nån miss
<Kimmen> var ett tag sen jag meckade =P
<DavLin_Droid> det ser ut som dom ändringar som jag testat innan jag hoppade in här
<DavLin_Droid> fast jag körde med modeline från cvt
<DavLin_Droid> känns ju lite drygt att installera win på den för att kunna skapa en custom edid.bin för att sedan installera ubuntu igen och testa med den...
<Kimmen> mm
<DavLin_Droid> för det verkar som om drivaren är låst på dom modes som rapporteras från edid
<Kimmen> tror jag missat nånting i xorg.conf
<DavLin_Droid> användarvänligt gone wrong ;-)
<DavLin_Droid> ok :-)
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> Jag är inne i konsolen som root, men i filhanteraren så finns det en mapp som jag inte kan ändra namn på, för den säger att jag inte är root. Vad göra?
<Kimmen> DavLin_Droid: håller på leta efter nån option för fglrx som kan stänga av edid check eller liknande
<DavLin> xyzp: <sudo rm /sök/väg>?
<xyzp> DavLin, ahh de e så man måste göra
<DavLin> Kimmen: "UseEDIDFreqs" "False" ?
<Kimmen> tror det är för nvidia drivaren
<DavLin> ah.. :/
<Kimmen> DavLin: testa denna http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613254/
<Kimmen> du kan testa den med "IgnoreEDID" "off" också
<DavLin> ok, samma aticonfig efter åxå innan reboot?
<Kimmen> jupp
<purity^> Philip5:
<Philip5> purity^: din gamla räv
<purity^> Philip5, längesen
<Philip5> ja så blir det när du håller dig undan
<Philip5> purity^: och vad har du för ursäkt då?
<Philip5> bara gömmer dig så där i flera månader
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> purity^: <-- svarar "i have a life"
<Philip5> coobra: om det vore så bara men den går jag ju inte på i hans fall ;)
<coobra> heheh inte  ?
<DavLin_Droid> kimmen: on, off, true och false testade.. fortfarande no cigar
<Kimmen> jobbigt värre =/
<DavLin_Droid> mhm.. ska grotta vidare lite på ignoreEDID ati.. kommer du på nått tjoa till
<DavLin_Droid> tack för din input hittils :-)
<Kimmen> DavLin_Droid: np, kolla xrandr --verbose
<Kimmen> finns verktyg för att decoda hex EDID
<Kimmen> edid-decode som tar ett filnamn som input t.ex
<DavLin_Droid> ok kikar
<DavLin_Droid> Kimmen: det är nått vaj med edid från tvn.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613261
<DavLin_Droid> så att lösa ignore edid skulle säkerligen lösa problemet
<purity^> Philip5, coobra, inget liv just nu, fick tvillingar för några veckor sedan
<purity^> Philip5, vad händer här då?
<DavLin> Gz purity! :)
<DavLin> eller beklagar? ;)
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> fyfan vad konstigt allt känns
<coobra> och du har ätit svamp
<dagon_> nya brillor och ny styrka
<dagon_> jag känner mig som en dvärg
<dagon_> allt ser snett ut också
<coobra> du är en dvärg
<dagon_> en dvärg på 191cm :P
<coobra> ja
<dagon_> :(
<spacebug-> hehe
<purity^> DavLin, det varierar, hehe =)
<purity^> neeh, dags å dra lite. laters
<zChris> purity^, där?
<purity^> zChris, aa, men ska dra
<zChris> purity^, okey, men jag känner igen ditt nick. Satt du på IRCnet förut?
<purity^> zChris, ja, för massa års sedan
<zChris> purity^, okey känner du igen nicken swee^cc, Chris-_-, nox, wiz kanalen Zone13 ?
<purity^> zChris, japp :)
<zChris> purity^, Tyckte väll jag kände igen nicket ^^ jag som hade Chris-_- förut iaf :P Har för mig att jag fick nått shellkonto av dig som jag råkade missbruka på dalnet tror jag det var (a)
<zChris> :P
<purity^> zChris, hahah, jaa.. det e nog mycket möjligt.. aah, vi får tjöta mer senare, ha det sålänge!
<zChris> purity^, gn :P
<D0minat0r> fyfan snacka om att desktopen vart förstörd :/
<D0minat0r> blandat med nå gammal gnome look o unity haha
<CasperN> finns det någon möjlighet att få en utube video att stanna i fullscreen?
<CasperN> såfort jag klickar och försöker arbeta på min andra monitor så försvinner fullskärmsläget
<D0minat0r> vet ej jag har dubbla skärmar och fullscreen funkar inte
<CasperN> mycket irriterande
<CasperN> har säkert med utubes flashspelare att göra
<CasperN> men isåfall borde det väl gå att byta flashspelrar med något addon
<D0minat0r> jag får svart på båda skärmarna och en liten youtube video på ena skärmen
<D0minat0r> och nu tog jag sönder min desktop genom att vara smart nog o köra in gnome 3 :D
<CasperN> utube fungerar som det ska, men just att skiten inte kan stanna i fullskärmsläge är så jävla idiotiskt
<D0minat0r> nån som vet  hur man kan behålla ubuntu 11.04 classic desktop men ändå ha möjligheten att använda sig av gnome 3 "unity" delen?
<D0minat0r> fan winddows 3.11
<D0minat0r> woot
<D0minat0r> jaha reboot hoppas man får tillbaka gamla gnome :)
<CasperN> fixade det
<CasperN> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashvideoreplacer/
<D0minat0r> JAAA min stationära är trasig :D
<D0minat0r> helvete
<D0minat0r> fick massa error när jag gick till baka till gamla gnome
<D0minat0r> kommer inte åt hemma mappen ens
<D0minat0r> nått med ICE authority
<dagon_> nog dags att leka lite med WMFS snart
<D0minat0r> kan inte ens köra sudo på burken mer
<larsemil> D0minat0r: det ska inte ha med varandra att göra
<larsemil> gnome och sudo alltså
<D0minat0r> jag vet men körde guiden på ubuntu-se om att köra in gnome 3
<D0minat0r> funkade inte så jag gjorde som de stog att köra in gamla
<D0minat0r> då krascha allt
<D0minat0r> nu kom jag åt att chowna iceauthority via konsoll
<D0minat0r> men i gnome funkar inte sudo eller nå andra rättigheter för mig
<arand> Inte ovanligt.. (gnome3 är uttryckligen problematiskt med natty)
<D0minat0r> får se körde gdm restart nu
<arand> Funkar om du loggar in med single, vad för slags felmeddelande?
<D0minat0r> kan inte välja nå desktop alls
<D0minat0r> vars man kunde välja classic /classic no effects ubuntu finns inte
<D0minat0r> fast jag loggar ut så står det att jag är inloggad ännu
<D0minat0r> nå hursomhelst verkar hela min gnome look vara förstörd kommer in med konsoll CTRL ALT F1 för att kunna backuppa
<D0minat0r> ne kan inte välja session :/
<larsemil> gnome3 passar man sig för i ubuntu
<D0minat0r> larsemil: jepp nu vet jag det :D
<larsemil> fedora15 ger väl den bästa gnome3 upplevelsen just nu.
<CasperN> vad blir bättre med gnome 3?
<CasperN> från deras hemsida kan jag då inte hitta några fördelar eller stora nyheter
<D0minat0r> körde install gnome-session och det verka ha varit borta lite paket får se nu
 * D0minat0r tänkte inte för sig 
<D0minat0r> ville ju bara titta lite hehe
<D0minat0r> nu fick jag välja session igen och inga error men ser inte ut som ubuntu klassisk som kom med ubuntu
<larsemil> CasperN: inget blir bättre. :D
<larsemil> D0minat0r: vad ser det ut som då?
<D0minat0r> grå gnome look
<D0minat0r> men alla rättigheter funkar igen :)
<CasperN> hur fan kan folk skriva att "gnome3 revolutionerar linuxskrivbordet"?
<CasperN> oh, iof idg, de gillar ju att skriva som aftonbladet
<kodein> alla revolutioner är inte bra och lyckade, CasperN
<D0minat0r> hehe
<CasperN> verkligen inte
<CasperN> :D
<kodein> idg är de första som kommer ställas mot väggen när revolutionen kommer
<D0minat0r> nån som har en ide hur jag får tillbaka canonicals utseende igen på ubuntu klassiks
<CasperN> känns klokt att stanna i 10.10 iaf, iof har jag inte mycket val, efter en vanlig installation av 11.10 och automatisk uppdatering direkt efteråt så är hela disten totalt oanvändbar
<CasperN> aldrig varit med om liknande, knappast så jag ens tänker försöka rätta till det
<CasperN> 11.04*
<D0minat0r> alltså 11.04 funkar för mig har inte märkt av nå problem förrän jag orsakar dom
<CasperN> som sagt efter en vanlig uppdatering direkt efter installation så lägger det av
<D0minat0r> :/
<CasperN> men kompitabilitet som det så tänker jag inte ens försöka
<D0minat0r> jag kör 11.04 på en stationär och 2 bärbara inga problem
<CasperN> har det alltid fungerat tidigare så tänker jag inte uppgradera till något sämmre
<D0minat0r> igår körde jag in 11.04 på en celeron 2.4 och hon ringde idag och sa allt funkar finemang
<D0minat0r> humm ha rinte ens program centralen nån mera
<D0minat0r> humm ahaaa apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<D0minat0r> kanske nu
<johanbr> jag undrar om man blir tvungen att fly gnome om valet står mellan unity och gnome shell
<johanbr> xfce kanske...
<CasperN> undrar det samma
<D0minat0r> finally
<dagon_> kör nåt ordentligt
<dagon_> fluxbox, awesome, wmfs
<dagon_> openbox
<CasperN> http://vanhurkman.com/wordpress/?p=1056
<CasperN> eller. rättare sagt, gör dem inte enkla, gör dem smarta
<D0minat0r> nu "fladdrar" mina fönster
<D0minat0r> jaja funka skitbrqa
<D0minat0r> säkert fått nå compiz inställinng nu
<CasperN> geleaktiga föster
<D0minat0r> jo varför blir de sånna fönster vissa gånger man installera (på alla dnras datorer) men inte alltid (mina datorer) default?
<D0minat0r> vista linux tema...varför?
<D0minat0r> :)
<CasperN> aldrig gillat compiz tidigare, men nu har jag ett tema som gör att jag inte kan låta bli att älska det över allt annat
<CasperN> trots att jag normalt sett avskyr bloat
<D0minat0r> har inte ännu hittat annat tema än den som kommer med 11.04
<CasperN> iof minimalt med sånt påslaget
<CasperN> Divergence IV - "A New Hope" är enligt mig det bäst "balanserade tema som gjorts, iaf till min kännedom
<CasperN> behagligt att arbeta mot, snyggt och välbalanserat helt enkelt
<D0minat0r> fyfan den tog jag :D
<CasperN> en del extra valmöjligheter och extraprogram för att sköta dem
<D0minat0r> funkar denna guide för install: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/try-something-different-divergence-iv.html
<CasperN> jo den funkar, men välj inte de ikonerna
<D0minat0r> inte dessa > Faenza Dark icons (edited)?
<CasperN> nej utan ta aw0ken
<CasperN> vilket är rekomenderat av han som skapade temat
<CasperN> i temat finns inställningar för om man vill ha ljusa paneler osv
<CasperN> vilket även finns för aw0ken
<D0minat0r> ok ska testa
<CasperN> mörka och ljusa ikoner
<CasperN> bara googla namnet så hittar du
<D0minat0r> ja kan ju inte bli sämre än när man testa gnome3 :D
<CasperN> temat har 4st emerald teman
<CasperN> 2 vänsterpassade 2 höger
<D0minat0r> hgur blir dom på dubbla skärmar?
<CasperN> blir vadå på dubbla skärmar?
<D0minat0r> hur funkar temat när man har dubbla skärmar?
<CasperN> alltså hurvida du vill ha fönsterikonerna till vänser eller höger
<CasperN> inga problem
<D0minat0r> får man notifiering baren på båda skärmar osv?
<CasperN> jag kör med 2 skärmar
<CasperN> du kan ju skapa paneler som du vill
<D0minat0r> ok bara packa upp o köra install ju :)
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> simpelt
<CasperN> idiotsäkert
<D0minat0r> säg inte de :P
<D0minat0r> jag lyckas med de mesta
<CasperN> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/AwOken+-+Awesome+Token+icon+set?content=126344
<CasperN> där är ikonerna
<CasperN> eller http://alecive.deviantart.com/art/AwOken-163570862
<CasperN> hmm eclipse ikonen ser lite ondskefull ut
<CasperN> som en dösstjärna från star wars
<CasperN> lite passande med tanke på temats namn
<D0minat0r> just ikonerna har varita jobbiga för mig alla har inte färger o vissa är bara en grön pixel (skype)
<D0minat0r> http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/#/d316eqx om man skulle få inställningara som på denna bild :)
<CasperN> så får man läsa texten
<D0minat0r> CompizConfig Settings Manager > Window Decoration >
<D0minat0r> va blir de för inställnig på svenska?
<CasperN> men den bilden är nog också mockup av olika inställningar
<CasperN> du ska gå till fönsterram
<CasperN> under effekter
<CasperN> när du klickar på den hittar du Kommando
<CasperN> skriv bara emerald --replace
<D0minat0r> jo ska jag lägga till emerlar --replace eller byta ut hela kommandot?
<CasperN> vad står det nu?
<D0minat0r> nånint med compiz stog de
<CasperN> jag har iaf bara emerald --replace
<CasperN> det finns flera sätt att göra compiz default
<CasperN> skulle det redan vara det behöver man inte göra något
<D0minat0r> ok humm nå jag har inga fönsterramar nu iaf :) alltp minimera,maximer o stäng försvann hehe
<CasperN> lägg till dem i emerald
<D0minat0r> jo trixar me den just nu
<CasperN> bara att importera från mappen du packade upp från
<D0minat0r> ahaaaa
<D0minat0r> hade inte kommit på de där
<CasperN> nä, det är olika fönsterhanterare, metacity har egna
<D0minat0r> ok importerade en men hur får jag den aktiverad?
<CasperN> ifall man inte bryr sig om compiz
<CasperN> borde bara vara att klicka på den
<CasperN> eller
<CasperN> alt+F2
<CasperN> och kör emerald --replace
<D0minat0r> segmeteringsfel
<D0minat0r> humm
<CasperN> låter ju illa
<CasperN> ingen aning...
<D0minat0r> mo jag öppnar emerald theme manager så ha rjag ju där teman jag importerat men jag kan inte dom att verkställas
<D0minat0r> men detta ks jag fixa den va så snygg så jag måst eha de :)
<D0minat0r> ska köra en reboot
<CasperN> ska inte behövas
<CasperN> men kör emerald --replace ifall det inte är aktiverat
<D0minat0r> segmenteringsfel
<D0minat0r> måste undersökas
<CasperN> skitskumt, knakse någon annan som vet varför det blir så
<CasperN> fråga runt och googla lite
<zChris> går det bra för dig D0minat0r :P
<D0minat0r> zChris: skitbra...snart hoppas jag
<zChris> heh :)
<dinox> Någon som har koll på enklaste sättet att lägga in stöd för freetype i php5?
<Philip5> dinox: tror man får bygga php med stöd för det för att få det. vet inte hur det är med ubuntus paket
<Philip5> dinox: själva funktionerna ligger väl sedan i gd?
<bent45> Kan någon typ asså lixom ba ge mig en lista över all fiber som finns nedgrävd i Schwärje?
<bent45> Eller i alla fall i Stöckhölm?
<dinox> Jo, funktionerna ligger i gd men själva stödet verkar vara medkompilerat
<bent45> Nej... inte lista... utan karta!
<dinox> Philip5: Vet du hur man får fram alla moduler php5 är kompilerat med nu då? så jag vet vad jag ska skicka som options
<Philip5> dinox: har du installerat php5-gd?
<Philip5> och aktiverat det i apache/php
<dinox> Philip5: japp, php5-gd finns och är aktiverat
<johanbr> bent45, tveksamt om karta på *all* fiber är allmänt tillgänglig, men operatörerna brukar ha kartor
<bent45> Vilken är bäst då? Av de som säljer fiber?
<bent45> Och då tänker jag inte på Kellogg's eller Axfoood.
<johanbr> vad menar du med "säljer fiber"?
<CasperN> D0minat0r: glömde en grej, för att temat verkligen ska bli bra, då bör du installera Nautilus Elementary om du inte redan gjort det dvs
<CasperN> framgår inte så tydligt
<CasperN> om du ville få det som i bilden dvs, annars kommer du inte få de extratillbehören, eller vettigare breadcrumb
<D0minat0r> CasperN: hehe vent ska bara få skiten o funka :D
<D0minat0r> just nu inte så bra
<D0minat0r> segmenteringsfel hela tiden
<CasperN> fan illa
<D0minat0r> jao men fixar väl sig hur kan jag avinstallera de helt?
<CasperN> ingen aning :)
<CasperN> avinstallera saker = städa
<CasperN> sånt gör jag aldrig
<D0minat0r> nu fick jag emerald --replace funka
<D0minat0r> men nu har jag inte emerald-theme-manager nå mer :)
<D0minat0r> nu är de den som har segmenteringsfel
<CasperN> skumt
<CasperN> iaf behöver du detta också http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/10/nautilus-elementary-in-ubuntu-maverick.html
<CasperN> när allt annat fungerar dvs
<D0minat0r> läser > http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/05/22/ubuntu-11-04-fix-enable-emerald-themes-for-compiz-fusion-window-borders-title-bars/
<CasperN> ok
<CasperN> jag har ju turen att jag stannat i 10.10 :D
<D0minat0r> tydligen problem med x64 maskiner
<D0minat0r> har du 64bit?
<CasperN> möjligt, jag var även smart nog att skippa 64bit
<CasperN> så nej, jag lör 32bit
<CasperN> kör*
 * D0minat0r <- im with stupid
<D0minat0r> heh
<D0minat0r> kör alltid in 64bit
<CasperN> men jag borde överväga en extra dist för 64bit, när jag behöver prestanda, men som arbetsstation och för att slippa krångel så håller jag mig till 32bit
<D0minat0r> jag blandar ihop mina arbetsstation/nöje/labb/projekt datorer i en o samma :D
<CasperN> igentligen bara vissa windowsprogram som verkligen ställer krav på 64bit hos mig
<CasperN> i linux har jag inga direkta krävande saker att pyssla med
<D0minat0r> just nu gör jag inget vettigt med dator ändå
<D0minat0r> nu fungerar det halvt som halft
<D0minat0r> hehe har snyggare window borders men tema manager är crap fortf
<CasperN> jag har dock "spetsiga brödsmulor" (vem fan döpte det till brödsmulor) sökvägs rad iaf http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S9IThllyaZI/AAAAAAAAA4w/d1dihcbDDUA/Selection_005.png
<CasperN> i stil med bilden, men passande till temat
<CasperN> hur man ändrar form till de i denna bilden vet jag dock inte http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/124/b/0/divergence_iv_____a_new_hope___by_jurialmunkey-d316eqx.jpg
<CasperN> inte hittat någon upplysning om det
<D0minat0r> min ser ut så nu fast inte notiferings bar
<D0minat0r> fönstrerna ser så ut
<CasperN> men Nautilus Elementary ger lite extra features iaf, samt gör så den mörkare nautilus versionen fungerar korrekt
<CasperN> det är nog bara en bild med alpha
<CasperN> och sedan placwerar man dem manuellt
<CasperN> ikonerna
<D0minat0r> kan vara
<CasperN> Nautilus Elementary
<CasperN> fel
<CasperN> http://upload.centerzone.it/images/96595389513737107330.png
<D0minat0r> får se om de blir ominstall av burken efter dagens laborerande hehe
<CasperN> http://congomonster.deviantart.com/art/divergence-IV-tint2-184217814
<Angelkiller> NÃ¥gon som vet ett bra smidigt "to do" program typ post it
<CasperN> tomboy
<Angelkiller> CasperN: Inget annat gillar inte layouten, Qtodo är heller inget vidare
<D0minat0r> haha nu funkar emerald theme manager
<D0minat0r> borde kanske skrivit upp hur jag fick allt o funka hmmm
<CasperN> Angelkiller: nä, jag hade någon gång ett som såg ut som en postitlapp, minns inte vad det var dock
<CasperN> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_notetaking_software
<CasperN> bara att börja leta
<Angelkiller> CasperN: det finns till kde... behöver inte vara just post it men något lite mer grafiskt tilltalande om den skall ligga framme och inte se ful och störane ut.
<Angelkiller> CasperN: får göra det, tackar
<CasperN> kanske var i kde jag använde det
<CasperN> minns inte riktigt
<CasperN> jag gillar personligen anteknings grejen i compiz när man kan kladda ett lager över hela skärmen
<CasperN> det brukar få andra att hålla sig undan från datorn
<Angelkiller> CasperN: var hittar du den? tillägg?
<CasperN> nä, det är en standardgrej
<CasperN> inte snyggt dock
<CasperN> aldrig tänkt på om det stannar kvar heller
<Angelkiller> CasperN: ok
<CasperN> men det bör det nästan göra
<CasperN> extra trevligt om man äger en wacom
<Angelkiller> Vem gör inte det ;P
<D0minat0r> CasperN: http://jani.threshold.se/files/2011/05/110526-desktop.png
<Angelkiller> Hittade en Xpad som var relativt ok.
<CasperN> nä precis, min första tablet var från 98 om jag inte minns fel, sedan dess har man ju inte klarat sig utan en, även om jag klarar mig mycket bra utan skräpet jag köpte då
<Angelkiller> CasperN: Har en wacom graphire 4 som jag användt kanske 25ggr eller nått men den står bra här brevid :)
<CasperN> viktigaste är ju inte om man använder sakerna, utan om man äger dem
<Angelkiller> CasperN: helt rätt :D
<CasperN> det gick en cintiq 21" för 6,5k på ebay för någon dag sedan, kliade allt i fingrarna efter en uppgradering
<Angelkiller> Någon som kört både unity och gnome3? vilken tycker ni bäst om?
<CasperN> om inte för att iaf prova ett tag och sedan sälja vidare till ett högre pris
<D0minat0r> Angelkiller: unity, tyckte inte om - gnome3..fråga inte ens :)
<D0minat0r> kraschade hela datorn med att installera gnome3
<CasperN> hehe, 2.32 +custom som gäller
<CasperN> allt annat kan allt få mogna i några år först
<Angelkiller> D0minat0r: inge vidare
<CasperN> gnome 2.32 är ju som absolut bäst nu
<Angelkiller> CasperN: Är nog beredd att hålla med, försöker gilla unity men går inge vidare
<CasperN> varför sumpa det för något nytt ostabilt?, år av plugins och finslipande
<CasperN> men ja, kul att de provar fram nytt
<D0minat0r> hmm men har inoll trnasparency i emerald nu
<CasperN> dock känns det som att det är expriment med allt det nya än så länge iaf
<D0minat0r> eller jo fösnterramen har det men inte själva terminalen
<Angelkiller> Ja, Jag tror det får blir tillbaka till 2'an och slänga in några härliga plugins mm som fungerar
<CasperN> jag vill inte att gnome ska bli nya KDE iaf, då flyttar jag till xfce direkt
<D0minat0r> nautlisu vill inte riktigt visa sig fårn bästa sidan
<Philip5> heja kde!
<CasperN> inget ont om kde, men jag vill hellre se lite olika riktiningar
<Philip5> håller med... det får gärna finnas rätt (kde) och fel (andra) riktningar  ;P
<CasperN> om man tolkar det så, ja
<CasperN> och dagon_ har överlistat dem alla genom att välja vmfs
<larsemil> I AM SPARTACUS!
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<spacebug-> hu?
<realubot> Nu vill dom att jag ska bli chef för Ubuntu Sverige igen...
<realubot> Moderator på ubuntu-se.org-forumet.
<realubot> Frågan är om jag inte är lverkvalificerad...
<realubot> *överkvalificerad
<Philip5> steget från moderator på forumet till chef kanske är större än man tror, eller inte...
<bent45> Måste vara en ära att få bli gratisslav för en Linuxdistro som byggs ihop i Afrikatt. Hi-hi.
<realubot> Hur kontrollerar man om det går att läsa alla spår på en CD/DVD eller om läsaren är kass?
<realubot> Måste man använda md5sum och jämföra med en summa eller går det att kontrollera en skiva efter bad sectorts, typ?
 * realubot måste nog kicka den där Philip5 från forumet. Han snackar ju KDE hela tiden. Vad har det med Ubuntu å göra?
<D0minat0r> skumt, jag kan ssha till en kopis som har RSA baserad login från min sationära men om jag försöker via min router så godkänner den inte
<D0minat0r> alltå jag kan inte ssha till min server och vidare fast min privata nyckel finns på servern
<amelia> damn, gnome 3 är... hmmm... intressant..
<D0minat0r> CasperN: angående få notifiering ytorna som i tema: http://justinstories.wordpress.com/2010/12/29/how-to-get-the-wingpanel-in-ubuntu-with-the-current-gnome-panel/
<D0minat0r> amelia: inte nånmera för mig kan jag lova
<D0minat0r> trodde jag förlorat allt på min datorn när det stog inga rättigheter till min egen mapp
<CasperN> D0minat0r: ah nice, men jag föredrar nog en rak rad
<D0minat0r> jag får inte panelen över båda skärmarna så jag vill ha finare brytning
<CasperN> men såg snyggt ut när det andra fönstret överlappar
<amelia> D0minat0r: hehe, jag försöker komma på varför mina terminaler inte är transparanta längre..
<CasperN> det är väl bara tt ställa transperans i terminalinställningarna?
<D0minat0r> amelia: jo men jag fick bara typ 1980 talk look med grå/vita fönster...
<D0minat0r> talk = tals
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> jag vet inte om jag kommer att kunna leva med det där... vi får väl se..
<amelia> CasperN: det är inställt så..
<CasperN> ofan
<amelia> vill ju ha alla fönster transperanta också.. inte bara terminalerna.
<Philip5> amelia: blir du smått självmordsbenägen när du inte har transperanta fönster?? eller är det egentligen din omgivning som får lida mest?
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<amelia> Philip5: haha, nej. men jag vill kunna läsa mina loggar igenom mirkkfönstret. :P
<amelia> hej xyzp
<realubot> xyzp: Upp med händerna!
<realubot> xyzp: ;)
<xyzp> amelia, går det bra å så me allt typ?
<Philip5> amelia: vilken tur att det inte var så illa :)
<xyzp> realubot, handfängsel? nu ;-)
<amelia> xyzp: njä, uppgraderade precis min burk till fedora 15 och är väl sådär nöjd..
<amelia> Philip5: :)
<xyzp> undrar hur man skriver mobilnummret  till en tysk sida om dom ska ringa därifrån? landsnummer å så?
<xyzp> amelia, dutti tjej :-)
<amelia> xyzp: +46 7xx xx xx xx ?
<xyzp> amelia, ahh tack
<realubot> xyzp: Är det inte som vanligt 0046 före numret?
<realubot> Amelia vara duktig. Amelia svara först.
<realubot> xyzp: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landsnummer
<amelia> realubot: alla länder har inte dubbla nollor först för att ringa ut, därför skriver man +46
<xyzp> ash de gick inte med comviq huh
<xyzp> realubot å amelia tack iaf
<realubot> amelia: Ok.
<realubot> xyzp: Hur kommer det sig att du började med Ubuntu?
<maxjezy> hallå i stugorna!
<xyzp> realubot, jag har lite sånt i burken tror jag
<xyzp> vad skriver man i konsolen för att se vilken distribution och version man har?
<CasperN> cat /etc/*-release
<xyzp> root> cat /etc/*-release
<xyzp> -su: /etc/*-release: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<realubot> xyzp: Ja, ja.
<realubot> xyzp: lsb_release -a
<realubot> xyzp: man lsb_release
<realubot> xyzp: lsb_release -d
<realubot> xyzp: lsb_release -rd
<realubot> xyzp: lsb_release -crd
<realubot> o.s.v...
<xyzp> root> lsb_release -crd
<xyzp> -su: lsb_release: kommando hittades inte
<xyzp> root> man lsb_release
<xyzp> Ingen manualpost för lsb_release
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> :)
<xyzp> Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 japp
<xyzp> Build Info: 2008-05-09 19:27
<xyzp> xDMS: unsupported
<xyzp> Vad menas med xDMS ?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<D0minat0r> 23:59!!!!
<rolfblidborg> 00:00!!!!
<D0minat0r> nu
<D0minat0r> hehe
<rolfblidborg> Du ligger efter!
<rolfblidborg> :)
<D0minat0r> 23:59:58 < rolfblidborg> 00:00!!!!
<D0minat0r> hehe
<rolfblidborg> xyzp: Vad menas med xDMS ?
<rolfblidborg> [00:00] • x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<rolfblidborg> [00:00] D0minat0r: 23:59!!!!
<rolfblidborg> [00:00] rolfblidborg: 00:00!!!!
<D0minat0r> jaja :P
<D0minat0r> alla har väl rätt
<D0minat0r> fan skulle inte börjat med alla möjliga teman och avant window manger o de ena me de andra
<D0minat0r> har inte en enda meny ännu..
<xyzp> rolfblidborg, det stog att den var unsuported så jag undrade bara
<rolfblidborg> Men nu ska jag sova :-)
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
<realubot> xyzp: Right in time!
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> x_link: Right in time mr x.
<xyzp> oik
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-27
<dagon_> så var man tillbaka
<zChris> gå och lägg dig dagon_!
<peetra> free -m
<zChris> tittar på debatt
<zChris> :P
<Philip5> dagon_: wheeeeee
<Philip5> peetra: du ska sova nu som till och med ligger en timme före
<zChris> mig ignorerar han :(
<zChris> huuum
<zChris> undra om man ska köpa en bärbar hårddisk och kryptera den här och ha en annan som backup utan kryptering
<dagon_> zChris: jag har inte tid att sova, jag ska skapa eld!
<zChris> dagon_, wuut? vart då?
<dagon_> zChris: Blender
<dagon_> jävla philip som stack nu
<zChris> jag är nyfiken hur det går med d2 hacket ja
<dagon_> mja, jag har inte varit med polaren på 2 månader
<dagon_> hör inget från honom heller
<dagon_> "jättebra" kompis
<zChris> jaha
<zChris> en internetkompis mao ? :)
<dagon_> nä
<dagon_> irl
<zChris> aha okey, kanske hänt nått eller så var du tråkig ? :S
<dagon_> han vågar inte säga till sina föräldrar
<dagon_> de hunsar honom som en barnunge
<zChris> säga vad? får han inte sitta på internet?
<dagon_> tydligen får han inte vara med vänner
<dagon_> bara söka jobb
<dagon_> jag vet inte riktigt hur det ligger till
<dagon_> och orkar snart inte bry mig
<zChris> haha
<zChris> okeeey
<zChris> låter sunt :<
<dagon_> särskilt när han är 24
<zChris> ja han borde ha jobb
<zChris> närå ;P
<dagon_> du ska få se min drakeld
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/dragonfire.ogv
<dagon_> maxjezy: drakeld! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/dragonfire.ogv
<dagon_> men..
<dagon_> zChris: vad tycks?
<zChris> ska kolla
<zChris> ser bra ut det där dagon_
<zChris> en drake och lite eldfärg så blir det bra :P
<dagon_> mjo :P
<dagon_> tänkte mest lära mig elden först :D
<dagon_> http://www.blenderguru.com/how-to-create-a-flamethrower/
<dagon_> följer där
<dagon_> nä, lata sig lite och kollar poker
<zChris> kolla på pokert
<zChris> hur man kan göra det
<zChris> usch
<Kimmen> go morron
<whomee> morrn
<TheG0blin> morrn morrn :)
<Barre> tjenis
<whomee> fifasen sista dagen som praktikant här .. o då måste JAG bjuda på fika .. fan borde inte företaget bjuda mig på fika? :P
<Kimmen> varför då? =)
<Kimmen> om du fyller år så bjuder du på tårta
<whomee> Fasen! Då har jag gjort fel hela livet, har alltid fått andra att bjuda mig på tårta :/ får jag ringa runt och ursäkta mig då.
<Kimmen> är nog bäst det ;P
<Coffe> någon här som ruvar på ett bra script för att replikera kerberos  till flera servers ?
<Coffe> någon regexp kung som  kan säga hur man i ett bashscript får ut det mellan / och @ i varje rad ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: sed -E 's,.*/([^@]*)@.*,\1,'
<Coffe> tack bamsefar  :)
<bamsefar> -r om du har gnu-userland.
<Coffe> funkade så :)
<larsemil> okej xkcd lärde mig precis en häftig sak. fungerar i varje fall på engelska. Ta en artikel - vilken som helst, klicka på första länken i artikel texten som inte är inom parantes eller är kursiv. Upprepa. Snart hamnar du på en sida om filosofi.
<Markslap> Japp.
<Markslap> :)
<arand> Jag hittade en loop via den metoden..
<Markslap> Japp.
<kodein> http://ryanelmquist.com/cgi-bin/xkcdwiki automatiserat.
<kodein> börjar man på philosophy så får man en loop.
<larsemil> va!??
<arand> Den automatiserade gör det fel dock...
<Barre> hahahaha...
<Barre> började med "hard drive" och hamnade på "Modern philosophy"
<bamsefar> Morning! :)
<Coffe> vad anser ni om migrering av raid via raidkortens mjukvara ? att gå från en raid5 till 10 , att låta raidkortet gör det, kan man anse de vara säkert ?
<Barre> En sådan generell fråga tycker jag är svårt att svara på... det beror på vilken typ av RAID-kort. Personligen har hag aldrig ändrat RAID-nivå där orginaldiskarna skall ingå i den nya raid-nivån p.g.a. risk och prestanda problematik.
<andol> Coffe: Rent spontant är jag böjd att hålla med Barre om att det känns som en riskabel operation att göra på live-data.
<Barre> andol: lägut? det var ett tag sen :)
<cHarNe2> kodein: den funkar ju inte :P
<kodein> du kanske bara är för dålig för att använda den
<cHarNe2> kodein: skriv in 'greek' t.ex, och den kolla sidorns
<cHarNe2> s/sidorns/sidorna/
<kodein> själv har jag slutat orka bry mig om xkcd och messiaskulten runt det.
<cHarNe2> hopp 4 till 5 är felaktigt
<dagon_> xkcd är så dåligt :(
<larsemil> xkcd är bäst i hela världen
<kodein> betänk då hur jävla dålig världen är.
<cHarNe2> larsemil: +1
<Coffe> Barre,  andol  tack
<madbear> hur ska man .. Coffe jag gav upp den labben för ett tag
<madbear> lackade ur totalt, slet mitt hår
<madbear> iaf ska göra en labb i linux. Backup på mysql osv
<madbear> dumt att scripta det själv elller finns nåt bra ?
<kodein> varmt tips: mysqldump
<madbear> kodein: japp ofc
<madbear> men ska typ backupa hemmappar webservur och mailserverconf osv
<madbear> och databasen
<lilleman72> hur uppdaterar man flash i mozilla FF??
<kodein> +rsync
<lilleman72> apt finns inte
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: ?
<lilleman72> jag kan iten köra brebandskollen.se från linux då det saknas flashplugin
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: lyckades du uppdatera till 11.4? eller kör du 10.10 fortfarande?
<lilleman72> 11
<Kimmen> lilleman72: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<lilleman72> ahh lite fel på deras sida då
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flash&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Barre> madbear: jag körde rsync tills andol öppnade dörren och visade mig rdiff-backup, så den kör jag nu i kombination med exempelvis mysqldump
<madbear> tacks Barre , ska kolla inett!
<kodein> fast rdiff är ju mest en rsyncwrapper, så...
<Barre> sant, men har en mängd färdiga funktioner för att hantera restore/rapporteraingar o.s.v. skönt att slippa uppfinna hjulet själv varje gång
<andol> Barre: Jorå, rätt skapligt, har väl varit "här" helatiden egentligen, men mest råkat idla.
<Barre> jobb eller navelskådning?
<andol> kodein: Njae, egentligen inte. Visst använder den (lib)rsync för diffandet, men själva filöverföringen har ju inget med rsync att göra så...
<andol> kodein: Så då tycker jag nästan att rsyncwrapper är en mer passande beskrivning för lösningar såsom rsnapshot etc
<kodein> ok.
<kodein> tyck vad du vill.
<andol> kodein: Jo, det brukar jag göra :)
<andol> Barre: Lite både och tror jag.
<Coffe> replikiering till alla 9 kerberos servers , Check :)
<Woolie> tja
<Barre> misstänker att andol inte är gift då han brukar få tycka vad han vill...
<Barre> Tjena Woolie
<Woolie> Vilken ftp server är bäst att använda ?
<Kimmen> vet inte, jag kör vsftpd och den funkar då för mig
<Woolie> okej ! kan man göra så att  man har flera konto på den utan man behöver skapa användare ?
<Barre> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Kimmen> Woolie: jag vet inte jag lägger upp unix-konton till de som behöver komma åt FTP'n
<Woolie> Kimmen:  okej
<Kimmen> förstår inte varför vissa tycker det är bättre att skapa en fil eller liknande där användare och lösen är specade
<Kimmen> är väl bättre att ha ett unix konto som du ger rättigheter
<kodein> Barre: menvafan. ftp är ju det bästa sättet att leverera epost på
<Woolie> Kimmen jo de kanske du har rätt i :p jag kanske som gammal modig
<Kimmen> blir ju lite smidigare med rättigheter på filer och ägare osv
<Woolie> mm
<Woolie> Kimmen hitta denna http://help.ubuntu-se.org/10.04/serverguide/sv/ftp-server.html kivtar de fast de är 10.04 då?
<Kimmen> ja det är samma
<Woolie> okej tackar ;)
<andol> Barre: Fast på tal om jobb, börjat på nya än?
<Barre> andol: femte veckan snart avklarad
<andol> Barre: Gör du någon nytta? :)
<Barre> andol: det tycker jag allt att jag gör :)
<Philip5> sjukt, imorgon så här dags så är man mitt uppe i att springa stocholms marathon
<Linda^> hejja hejja
<Philip5> minst sagt
<Philip5> Linda^: jag kan väl räkna med ditt stöd då eller? ;)
<Linda^> Självklart! Vem ska jag kolla efter och hejja på?
<Philip5> mig så klart
<antii> Philip5: ska komma o våldgästa
<Philip5> antii: hehe, gört... det lär vara fullt med folk i hela sthlm innerstad imorgon men massa grejs
<antii> :p
<antii> Philip5: har du kvar heron? :D
<Linda^> Philip5: nu var det ju inte så jag menade. Och det vet du >_<
<Philip5> Linda^: tsss
<Linda^> tss på dig själv :o
<Philip5> :P
<whomee> Philip5 ska springa i riddarrustning och bautayxa
<Philip5> whomee: jag tänkte springa i full pingvindräkt ;)
<Philip5> tuxrunner
<whomee> haha ok då ska även jag kollar
<whomee> kolla*
<Philip5> whomee: tror din tjej skulle dumpa dig om du ens tog på dig riddarrustning för att hon skulle kalla dig för tönt :P
<whomee> Philip5: hahaha japp något sånt ja :D nästan så hon blir sur om jag skulle en t-shirt med tux på :P
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> whomee: jag gav en linuxkalender med olika bilder på tux varje månad till ett ex en gång i julklapp och hon tyckte inte den var riktigt lika fin som jag :D
<Linda^> nördar :P
<Philip5> Linda^: men du skulle väl bli glad för en tuxkalender i julklapp?!?! ;P
<Linda^> självklart!
<Philip5> du ser
<Linda^> jag ser
<Linda^> I CAN SEE
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> om du är snäll i år så kanske tomten kommer med en tuxkalender i jul
<Linda^> äääh
<Linda^> jag är aldrig snäll
<Linda^> tydligen
<Linda^> :)
<Philip5> kanske kan börja nu
<whomee> Linda^ klagar på nördar men hennes framtidsmål är att bli en själv!
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> :(((
<Philip5> japp
<Linda^> jag ska bli en, och jag ska gifta mig med en :P
<Philip5> nerdwannabee
<Linda^> du kan va
<Philip5> nerd hang-around
<Philip5> nerd prospect
<Linda^> jag har ju alltid blivit kallad för nörd. Kan lika gärna bli en då :P
<Philip5> Linda^: du är så välkommen
<Linda^> Tack tack
<Philip5> det bor en nerd i oss alla som bara längtar efter att få komma ut
<Philip5> vissa förtrycker den bara mer
<Linda^> nej, inte i alla.
<Philip5> jodå
<Linda^> nej!
<Linda^> jag lovar
<Philip5> jopp
<whomee> jopp
<whomee> hänger inte med mer vad ni pratar om så jag håller med Philip5 bara
<Philip5> till och med i whomees flickvän
<whomee> hmm ok nu va de gränsfall
<whomee> iofs hon är nörd på sitt eget vis
<whomee> nörd e ju inte begränsat till it
<Philip5> precis
<Linda^> whomee: håll med mig!! inte med Philip5
<Linda^> fast jag syftade ju på ITnörd
<Linda^> :)
<Philip5> jag syftade på nerd
<Linda^> nerd och nörd är ju samma :P
<Linda^> bara på olika språk.
<Linda^> *förklara*
<Philip5> jag menade både nerd och nörd
<Philip5> men inte just it-nörd
<whomee> hmmm jag får la ta och förbereda min bjud kaka till folket på avdelningen
<Philip5> man måste ju inte heller vara linuxnerd för att man är it-nerd
<Philip5> mmm, kaka
<Linda^> jag är ingen nörd
<Linda^> :P
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Linda^> tja
<HeMan> [semi-ot]: hur får man spotify spela mer än en låt?
<HeMan> den slutar ju efter första låten
<Linda^> skapa playlist
<Linda^> dra dit låtarna du vill spela
<Linda^> and go
<Linda^> förut behövde man inte göra så >_<
<HeMan> bleh
<HeMan> då går jag tillbaka till last.fm igen
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> :(
<HeMan> känns ju ruggigt besvärligt att sitta och välja låtar
<HeMan> jag vill ha musik, inte låtar! :)
<whomee> jaha nu spelar dom nethack på avdelningen med
<Linda^> HeMan: spela radion då :P
<Barre> HeMan: du har ju en "radio" funktion i spotify
<Barre> eller hade när jag använde skiten...
<HeMan> perfa, hur får jag den att spela musik jag gillar då?
<Barre> du väljer mellan musiktyp och årtal eller en kompination av dessa
 * Barre förundras att han stavar på finlandssvenska
<HeMan> jag vill hör på musik som liknar Beatallica
<HeMan> hur gör man det?
<HeMan> eller kanske lite j-pop
<Barre> mig verterligen så fanns det inte någon "HeMan"-genre
 * HeMan stänger spotify igen
<Barre> HeMan: klicka på "Radio"....
<Barre> hur svårt skall det vara ;)
<HeMan> Barre: men där fanns inte Beatallica
<Barre> nehä
<HeMan> hmm, jag gjorde en sökning på beatallica och hittade artist radio, ska prova den
<Coffe> HeMan,  Barre  träffas snart ?
<Barre> vad är Beatallica? (stavas Beatallica men uttalas HeMan-genre?)
<Barre> Coffe: absolut :)
<HeMan> Coffe: yes!
<HeMan> Barre: mashup mellan Metallica och Beatles
<Barre> hahahahahaha
<Coffe> gött att se replikeringen av mina kerberos/ldap fungerar
<Beelzi> jag skulle behöva installera kernelen från https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed men vet inte hur man går tillväga från terminalen?
<HeMan> Barre: riktigt kul musik
<whomee> någon som nyttjat ntop med sFlow här?
<Barre> Beelzi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/pre-proposed
<Barre> Beelzi: sudo apt-get update
<Barre> sen är det bara installera paketet du vill ha installerat
<Beelzi> ok, vad jag kan se heter paketet helt enkelt linux eller missar jag nåt?
<Barre> vet inte... jag har inte klickat på länken du skickade.. :)
<Beelzi> :(
<Coffe> Barre,  du
<Beelzi> hepp, fail
<Barre> Coffe: mmm
<Beelzi> fortfarande kernel panic
<Coffe> kollar din random IOPS
<Barre> mmm
<Coffe> jag vet direkt att jag blir skeptiskt till att lita på någon av dina uträkningar
<Beelzi> hur fan man lyckas introducera en bugg som påverkar så oerhört många trådlösa nätverkskort är ett mysterium..
<Philip5> whomee: har bara lekt lite med ntop på kul för att testa
<Beelzi> testar man inte releaserna?
<Barre> Coffe: vadårå?
<Coffe> Vi tar tre diskar att jämföra, ->>  ST3750630SS   	ST9900805SS   	ST3600002SS   	ST9300653SS   	ST3600057SS
<Barre> Beelzi: jo, det gör man. i både alpha och beta program
<Barre> Coffe: hahahaha..... när jag sääger tre så menar jag fem ;)
<Coffe> aight
<Barre> Coffe: jag ändrade tabellen och la till två diskar för att få jämföra 2,5" och 3,5", tack för att du såg det.. skall ändra
<Coffe> förstår min skepsis mot dina efterföljande uträkningar :P
<Coffe> lungt
<Barre> Coffe: så
<Beelzi> Någon som kan förklara, eller länka mig till en förklaring för hur jag uppdaterar till den kernel som finns tillgänglig @ https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed så att mitt ubuntu slutar krascha så fort man loggar in?
<Barre> får man fråga hur du kommit fram till att det är en kerneluppdatering som behövs för att lösa problemet du har?
<Beelzi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743979
<Barre> Beelzi: ahh.. jobbigt, det borde räcka med att köra de två kommandona jag skickade tidigare, och efter det köra: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Beelzi> ok, provar
<Markslap> God dagens.
<Philip5> god middag
<Beelzi> hmm
<Barre> Beelzi: fungerar det inte?
 * Barre gissar på att det tar tid...
<Beelzi> rebootade och valde boot-alternativet med recovery mode och sedan netroot från vilket jag körde kommandona och det såg bra ut, men det kraschar fortfarande när jag bootar som vanligt
<Beelzi> tror det står samma versionsnummber för kernelen som tidigare när jag bootar också
<rolfblidborg> Är det någon som har popsicle på datorn och har lust att dela med sig?
<Barre> men du såg itne om den uppdaterade kerneln alltså?
<rolfblidborg> Sorry för off topic
<Beelzi> njä, jag har lite svårt att avgöra vad det var den gjorde då jag inte har nån vidare koll men den laddade ner paketet iaf
<D0minat0r> lm-sensors som man ska ha för att övervaka temp?
<Barre> Beelzi: om du håller inne shift när du startar datorn så visas grub2 menyn, kolla där om du har 2.6.38-9 kernel som val
 * Barre har ett telefonmöte nu
<Markslap> Halka ente.
<Beelzi> tack för hjälpen Barre, tror det löser sig nu
<Beelzi> kör apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic
<Barre> toppen
<Beelzi> yes, nu funkar det igen :)
<D0minat0r> körde in lm.-sensors funka bra
<whomee> Philip5: har du nyttjat sflow pluginen då?
<Philip5> nope
<madbear> en annan lärde precis hunden att dra av strumpor ...
<HeMan> Philip5: har du firat i dag då?
<D0minat0r> madbear: lat?
<Philip5> madbear: praktiskt... inte minst om man kommer hem och är lite packad och ska sova ;)
<madbear> D0minat0r: :D
<madbear> Philip5: haha
<Philip5> HeMan: firat vad?
<madbear> ja hon kan ju släcka lampor oxå
<madbear> snart behöver jag inte göra nåt själv
<HeMan> Philip5: att blender har namnsdag
<HeMan> Philip5: eller nästan i alla fall, Blenda har namnsdag
<Philip5> HeMan: hehe, nä det har jag visst missat och tänkte nog inte så
<HeMan> Philip5: tur jag gav dig en anledning att fira då!
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> ger ju ett större djup åt fredagsölen
<Philip5> fast nu skag jag iväg och göra sthlm lite osäker
<Philip5> ciao på ett tag
<Coffe> fan
<Coffe> bäst man gömmer sig då
<madbear> är jag dum som kodar backupen själv
<madbear> orkar inte sätta mig in i nåt dret :P
<HeMan> madbear: beror väl på vilka krav det är på backupen
<HeMan> madbear: duger det med rdiff-backup och cron så kör med det
<madbear> HeMan: hade redan skrivit en enkel grej som tarbollar och skickar upp till servurn
<madbear> så får se vad lärarfan säger.. va dåligt info på den labben
<madbear> "använd vilken hårdvara och mjukvara du vill"
<Coffe> bacula fungerar
<cHarNe2> madbear: backup? jag har ett bra script..nån stans..
<madbear> cHarNe2: jag har skrivit ett som funkar iaf :D
<madbear> ska väl sätta mig in i det lite mer nångång...
<madbear> när man inte har massa labbar på axlarna
<cHarNe2> madbear: okok
<_sara_> i need help please sorry for english, i need to meet with someone in stockholm län and install ubuntu. windows wont let me use my tre stick
<Coffe> _sara_, have you tested to boot on a live CD ?
<_sara_> its a netbook
<_sara_> i used ubuntu all the time
<_sara_> and i love ubuntu but the netbook came with windows and that is now corrupt
<_sara_> so i want a full ubuntu netbook install on my eeepc
<_sara_> it has a 320gb hdd
<_sara_> @ Coffe
<madbear> _sara_: har du ubuntu på datorn eller vad säger du?
<Coffe> ok, then you need to run it from usb memory, but you can still use it as a live
<HeMan> hmm, tror vi har hittat en läskig bug i Natty
<HeMan> den kastar bort nät-interfacen så rejält att man måste göra en cmos-reset för att få tillbaka dom
<Kimmen> roligt
<HeMan> mmm, särskillt när maskinen står 1 mil bort
<Kimmen> är nå konstigheter med policykit-1 med
<Kimmen> eller om det är i x
<Kimmen> kör xbmc-live hemma på natty men med startx -- -br blir sessionen inte local och får inte stänga av/starta om osv
<Kimmen> bara startx funkar bra
<_sara_> Coffe: i need help doing it, i dont have any internet aparent from at the library and they cut me off every time i try to download it
<larsemil> http://www.hemnet.se/bostad/villa-11rum-sagmyra-falu-kommun-tidstrandsvagen-6a-1912316 tjörp mitt hus
<larsemil> säkert någon sthlmare som vill ha en liten stuga i dalarna
<kodein> min syster letar ju iofs hus i falun
<kodein> men frågan är om inte sågmyra är lite för avsides
<CasperN> vill ha minst 3 entrédörrar, tyvärr
<D0minat0r> problem att bestämma vilken du ska gå ut o in ifrån?
<larsemil> kodein: din syster är inte smulgubbe eller?
<CasperN> uhm, verkar som last.fm radio fungerar i rythmbox, började de inte ta betalt för den tjänsten för ett par år sedan?
<HeMan> CasperN: det är lite trixigt när och var man kan lyssna på Last.fm
<CasperN> eller kommer jag bli extremt olycklig efter 15 låtar då jag inser att det är "provsmak"
<HeMan> CasperN: tror det är 30 låtar man får provsmaka
<HeMan> CasperN: och i Sverige får man inte streama till mobila enheter alls
<CasperN> men jag har iof provsmakat tidigare
<CasperN> så hur kommer det sig att det inte gäller? eller är det en mängd under en viss tid?
<HeMan> vet inte
<CasperN> aja, får väl vänta och se då, väntar mig det värsta
<HeMan> last.fm är uppköpt att något skivbolag, och skivbolagen har ju som policy att se till att alla kunder känner sig kriminella
<HeMan> nehepp, verkar inte vara ett Ubuntu-problem med nätkorten
<larsemil> HeMan: Finns inga problem i buntu, bara lösningar
<HeMan> larsemil: mmm
<HeMan> just nu är nog bästa lösningen att packa ihop, åka hem och sen spela lite roliga bordsspel!
<larsemil> HeMan: du är vettig! Du är alltid välkommen hit och spela bordsspel
<realubot> Kungen av kanalen är tillbaka.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nja, jag har varit här ett tag ;)
<realubot> The one and the only re... real... realubot!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du är ju bara prins av kanalen. ;)
<rolfblidborg> <3
 * rolfblidborg is listening to Season Of The Witch by Donovan from Playlist: The Very Best of Donovan (Eco-Friendly Packaging)
<_sara_> anyone got coffe's number? he was supposed to meet me
<realubot> Gnome User Guide uppdteras idag. Vad är det för något? Var hittar jag Gnome User Guide?
<CasperN> huh? last.fm radio funkar fortfarande
<CasperN> fett
<spacebug-> själv kör jag sky.fm och di.fm ..och subsonic
<CasperN> men vadå, har last.fm helt enkelt slutat ta avgift? eller är något bara tillfälligt fel?
<cahoot> dom skickar räkning
<CasperN> borde inte klaga, men vore helt klart intressant att veta lite
<CasperN> nä, 50 låtar är det visst, inte 30
<CasperN> så säkert runt 10 kvar då....
<CasperN> :'(
<larsemil> Fredagsmys!
<CasperN> redan fredag?
<D0minat0r> kalsongfylla!!
<rolfblidborg> Vad är en kalsongfylla?
<D0minat0r> haha
<D0minat0r> hemmakväll med alkohol :P
<rolfblidborg> Jaha!
<rolfblidborg> I second that! :D
<D0minat0r> för mig brukar de börja som en lugn hemmakväll men sen råkar man ringa skjuts till stan o så är det kört
<rolfblidborg> hehe
<rolfblidborg> :P
<CasperN> D0minat0r: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGxsBCmKJ-A
<realubot> CasperN: Jag gillar inte last.fm. Det går ju inte att söka på och spela artister.
<realubot> CasperN: Jag kräver att en musiktjänst gör det möjligt att spela enbart en artists låtar.
<realubot> last.fm = u-landsmusiktjänst
<larsemil> listen.grooveshark.com
<larsemil> spotify
<larsemil> youtube
<larsemil> var femte minut laddas det upp 48 timmar video på youtube. det är ganska sjukt
<realubot> larsemil: Mhm, synd bara att 99% är skit.
<realubot> Men visst, med sådan upload så blir det ju ett och annat guldkorn också.
<realubot> larsemil: Spotify kostar ju stålar. Ska jag behöva frångå min princip att inte betala för musik? :S
<CasperN> jag använder knappast last.fm med mål att hitta vad jag redan känner till
<CasperN> det har jag min hårddisk till
<CasperN> så last.fm uppfyller precis vad jag vill
<CasperN> tror föresten att last.fm loggat mer än 50 låtar nu
<D0minat0r> fan glömde min irc i bakgrunden
<rolfblidborg> Hur kan man _inte_ ha IRC i bakgrunden?
<D0minat0r> jaja men glömde titta på den
<D0minat0r> glömde bort den :P
<kodein> rolfblidborg: ibland har man den i förgrunden
<rolfblidborg> sanning, sanning
<D0minat0r> avgrunden?
<robert> Hej alla glade
<rolfblidborg> hej hej :)
<robert> Jag har problem =(
<robert> Jag har nyss installerat Ubuntu 11.04 på min macbook 5.1, och nu får jag inte högerclick funktionen att fungera
<robert> Finns det nån snäll människa som kan hjälpa mig?
<D0minat0r> då vart de tyst...
<D0minat0r> heh
<rolfblidborg> Hjälpa? Pfft! :P
<rolfblidborg> alt + klick?
<robert> alt + klick fungerar inte =(
<robert> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Natty står det hur man får trackpaden att funka, jag får tvåfinger scrollen att funka, men inte höger klick
<CasperN> finns det högerklick på macdatorer?!
<D0minat0r> har dom 2 knappar ens? :O
<D0minat0r> eller måste man såga knappen i 2 delar? :P
<CasperN> de har säkert multitouch
<robert> hehe nä men man håller in en knapp så har man dubbelklick
<robert> högerklick menar jag
<D0minat0r>  kör upp i morgon bitti... Har ni släp? I såfall hade ni kunnat ta med min båt därifrån :P
<CasperN> oh vad smart
<CasperN> helt klart smartare än att bara ha vanlig högerklick
<D0minat0r> de där skrev jag inte
<rolfblidborg> Fungerar det inte att trycka med två fingrar då?
<D0minat0r> min jävla flubuntu kopierade en kommentar från facebook :O
<rolfblidborg> Eller, aah, knäppa (?)
<robert> Roffe!! du är kung!
<robert> hehe tack tack tack
<rolfblidborg> =)
<rolfblidborg> Kul att faktiskt kunna hjälpa till i detta rummet :)
<rolfblidborg> Brukar mest hålla mig till OT eller fråga saker :P
<D0minat0r> roligare att fråga dumma saker
<D0minat0r> och prata ot
<robert> kanon roffe du är min guru =)
<rolfblidborg> Det fungerar även i os x :)
<CasperN> svarar man rätt en gång förväntar sig folk att man kan något, du är du evigt dömd rolfblidborg
<D0minat0r> haha
<CasperN> nu*
<rolfblidborg> CasperN: men jag är lite mer kunnig i OS X som är mitt "huvud OS" :)
<robert> nu ska jag leka vidare tackar
<rolfblidborg> :)
<rolfblidborg> By the way
<rolfblidborg> Nu tänker jag fråga: hur fick du igång ubuntu på macen?
<rolfblidborg> Jag försökte förut med en usb-sticka men det ville inte fungera
<D0minat0r> där ser du han quitta så han slapp svara o bli dömd för evigt som guru
<CasperN> smart
<rolfblidborg> nu börjar min öl ta slut :(
<D0minat0r> jag fyllde kylen
<D0minat0r> men tror de e dags för whisky flaskan snart
<rolfblidborg> D0minat0r: Bor du i skåne?
<D0minat0r> njeee
<rolfblidborg> :(
<D0minat0r> de opposite
<D0minat0r> norrbotten :P
<rolfblidborg> Norrland?
<rolfblidborg> Ah =)
<rolfblidborg> Jag gillar norrbotten, mycket bra musik kommer därifrån
<D0minat0r> bor i staden som är rankad 288 av 300 i sverige :)
<D0minat0r> alltsp städer vars det är bäst att bo
<rolfblidborg> just nu känner jag att jag vill köpa en fet kåk någonstans i norrland, långt in i skogen
<rolfblidborg> Helst utan el, odla min egen mat
<rolfblidborg> och sen typ, åka häst och vagn
<rolfblidborg> Vore awesome
<D0minat0r> o jag vill till en stad med mera liv känns det som
<rolfblidborg> Ska vi byta?
<D0minat0r> :P
<D0minat0r> nå mitt hus blir inte dyrt när jag ska sälja här i sommar hehe
<rolfblidborg> jaja, vi kan byta rakt av, jag tar huset och du tar madrassen på min styvmammas vardagsrumsgolv :P
<D0minat0r> o fyfan
<D0minat0r> :P
<rolfblidborg> Så blir det när man flyttar 65 mil hemifrån och tror att man ska få boende som 19:årig med knappa pengar :P
<D0minat0r> hehe
<D0minat0r> här är det dyrare att bo i lägenhet än ta huslån
<rolfblidborg> Ofan :p
<rolfblidborg> Det låter fränt :P
<rolfblidborg> Hur stort hus har du?
<D0minat0r> 90kvm
<rolfblidborg> åfan :)
<D0minat0r> inge stor, 3000kvm tomt
<rolfblidborg> Kan jag bygga en cykelbana på! Det är taget :)
<rolfblidborg> kan du ta betalt i natura? =)
<D0minat0r> haha
<rolfblidborg> Det eller en macbook pro :P
<D0minat0r> aldrig en mac
<rolfblidborg> Men den blir svår att dra ur mina händer :)
<CasperN> fan vilken stor grop jag skulle gräva om jag hade så stor tomt
<D0minat0r> en grop till vilken nytta? :D
<CasperN> att gräva
<CasperN> det är nyttan
<D0minat0r> aaah
<rolfblidborg> https://www.flashback.org/t635557
<rolfblidborg> Typ så?
<CasperN> hehe
<CasperN> behöver inte klicka för att veta länken
<rolfblidborg> haha :D
<CasperN> ja, det är ju fan bästa som finns, kräva gropar
<rolfblidborg> man blir av med aggressivitet  :)
<CasperN> känner till en som bor i Norge som köpte skogsmark för ca 15 år sedan, han köpte en grävmaskin och började gräva mitt i skogen, höll på så i någon månad utan anledning
<D0minat0r> meh lol
<CasperN> funderar på om inte han var med o skapa porali marin
<D0minat0r> i norrland brukar vi gå på stan och slåss för att bli av med aggressiviteten
<CasperN> eller något sånt
<D0minat0r> finns alltid nån här som bara vill slåss för sportens skull
<CasperN> ett båtvarv iaf, så han hade lite stålar
<CasperN> men visst låter det soft
<CasperN> köra runt i skogen och gräva gropar
<D0minat0r> låter ju lugnt
<rolfblidborg> Usch, inte slåss
<rolfblidborg> Så extremt onödigt
<D0minat0r> ja är ju det
<rolfblidborg> Alltså, efter att ha suttit på en 100/100 lina
<rolfblidborg> Inserni hur svårt det är att gå ner till en 8/1?
<rolfblidborg> :'(
<D0minat0r> du lär dö
<rolfblidborg> Sen i Januari
<rolfblidborg> Man får aldrig hem någonting!
<D0minat0r> har 24/2
<D0minat0r> eller får 19/2.1
<rolfblidborg> Så mycket bättre
<D0minat0r> de duger
<D0minat0r> har ju inga tjänster hemma som behöver bandbredd
<rolfblidborg> jo, det är ju sant
<realubot> Finns högerklick på Unitys Skrivbord då?
<realubot> Oj, det var längesen snubben frågade om högerklick på Macbook Pro 5.1.
<D0minat0r> ja ett tag
<CasperN> jaha, snart 100 låtar scrobblade snart då, verkar som last.fm fortsätter att spinna utan att kräva betalning
<CasperN> liten skitsak, men känslan är ju som att vinna på en trisslott
<realubot> CasperN: Enligt am. lag har dom ju rätt att debitera din ISP.
<realubot> Kommer på bredbandsräkninhen.
<realubot> *räkningen
<CasperN> får man ju hoppas :)
<CasperN> jag vill ju inte vara en pirat
<D0minat0r> jävla sega bastu!
<amelia> alltså seriöst. är det någon annan som har haft problem med att formatera ett usb-minne med ett journalförande filsystem?
<amelia> om jag formaterar mitt usb-minne med ext3 så kan jag inte montera det, om jag istället kör fat32 eller ext2 fungerar det. slår jag på journalföring från ext2 slutar det funka igen... men om jag då monterar det med -t ext2 så funkar det.
<amelia> blir galen. :(
<swedala> amelia: aldrig haft det problemet
<spacebug-> swedala: så säger alla killar ;D
<swedala> spacebug-: jag är en tjej :P
 * arand stryker helskägg från de förutfattade meningarna om swedala..
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<amelia> omg
<amelia> det skulle iofs förklara väldigt mycket om swedala nu var tjej..
<swedala> amelia: utveckla :P
<rolfblidborg> http://www.geekologie.com/2011/05/kinky-computing-ethernet-cable-fetish-wh.php
<rolfblidborg> Bara jag som vill köpa en sån?
<rolfblidborg> mest bara för att
<rolfblidborg> tänk att hänga upp den ovanför sängen och morsan kommer på besök :p
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-28
<HerrNoName_> Någon som är vaken?
<amelia> japp
<AshiTenshi> Jo.
<HerrNoName_> Nice!
<HerrNoName_> Testar fedora 15 i vbox
 * amelia kör fedora 15
<amelia> känns lite instabilt fortfarande trots att det ska vara stable.
<HerrNoName_> Failar! Vill inte starta gnome 3
<amelia> ah, gnome3 funkar för mig. men jag gillar inte riktigt det.. får nog försöka vänja mig så småningom.
<amelia> får du inget felmeddelande eller något som kan ge någon indikation på vad som går fel?
<HerrNoName_> Fungera inte så bra i vbox i alla fall. Ubuntu 11 fungerade 3D acc i vboxen.
<HerrNoName_> Den påstår att jag saknar 3D Acc.
<Markslap> Oj, vad har hänt med GRUB i 11.04. :o
<Markslap> Riktigt smutt.
<HerrNoName_> Hur installera man program i RPM distar?
<arand> <3 spacefun grub
<HerrNoName_> Fedora suger
<arand> HerrNoName_: yum
<arand> HerrNoName_: hurså?
<Markslap> arand: :)
<HerrNoName_> Hur isntallera man då? Det finns inget val för att göra install
<HerrNoName_> Se ingen skillnad på fedora och ubuntu.. Föruotm att ubuntu är smidigare
<arand> eh gnome3, någon?
<HerrNoName_> Skall se om den suger mindre getballe om man installera den
<arand> Herrn har nog ett namn, ArgtTroll månne?
<HerrNoName_> Måste man vara arg troll bara för man uttrycker ett åsikt?
<amelia> HerrNoName_: fedora suger inte alls, det är nog bara du som är lite ovan vid det.
<amelia> HerrNoName_: och du installerar med yum install paketnamn
<HerrNoName_> amelia, har inte kört fedora på flera år..
<amelia> HerrNoName_: du kan söka paket med yum search sökord
<HerrNoName_> Men finns någon synaptic i Fedora?
<amelia> synaptic?
<HerrNoName_> synaptic
<HerrNoName_> Suse språK : yast
<HerrNoName_> Alltså där man kan välja pkt
<arand> Vad jag inte förtsår är varför fedora envisar sig med grub-legacy dock, och sen är jag inte riktigt överens med rpm, men det är mina egna pettitesser, och gnome3+shell är awesomeness :)
<Markslap> Hur aktiverar jag su i 11.04? :)
<HerrNoName_> Vill du vara root i ubuntu? Skriv sudo -s
<arand> Markslap: /msg ubottu root
<Markslap> HerrNoName_: Smutt, tackar.
<HerrNoName_> SÃ¥ bakat ihop en fedora installation
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Ogillar sudo ganska starkt.
<amelia> HerrNoName_: njä, det finns ju i grafiska miljön.. annars tror jag inte det.
<arand> Markslap: Men som sagt, använd sudo, ubuntu var aldrig menat att köra su
<HerrNoName_> amelia, du kör bara textmode.. Ok!
<Markslap> arand: Mjo, jag vet, men jag är van med su från Ubuntu Server. :P
<amelia> HerrNoName_: nejdå, jag kör ju gnome3.. men jag installerar nästan allting med yum install i en terminal.
<arand> gnome-app-install finns väl i Fedora?
<amelia> HerrNoName_: är bara updates som jag tycker på knappen "Install update" när det dyker upp en liten ikon som tycker att jag borde uppdatera skaer. :)
<arand> Om jag inte minns fel, sen borde det väl finnas något packagekit eller  vad det nu heter som ungefär motsvvarar synaptic..
<HerrNoName_> amelia, skall labba lite i fedora. Men har inget lust köra den på skarp dator. Utan den få rulla på vbox
<amelia> doit, men som sagt. 15 är lite instabil tycker iaf jag..
<amelia> fast jag gjorde en upgrade, kanske skulle installerat om helt istället.
<zChris_> linux? instabilt? nää
<amelia> nu var det ju inte kärnan vi pratade om..
<goopen> Jag råkade formatera fel hårddisk i windows, min ext4 lagrings disk. Hur pass illa är det? har inte skrivit något till disken sen formateringen.
<amelia> ganska illa. i bästa fall kan du kanske hitta något program som kan få tillbaka filerna. men det lär ta tid.
<goopen> håller på att köra TestDisk atm.. men som du säger de tar tid. 1tb disk -.-
<zChris_> amelia, för du vet ju inte alls vad jag menade eller hur ;)
<goopen> amelia: lär butter-fs vara att föredra när de gäller återskapning av data ifall man skulle tabba sig igen?
<amelia> goopen: ingen anning, har inte tittat så mycket på det. men troligen inte.
<amelia> goopen: har du formaterat så har du formaterat lixom. men det går ju att få tillbaka datat i fler än 9 fall av 10.. frågan är dock alltid till vilket pris..
<goopen> ah okej förstår, får låta testdisk snurra över natten och hoppas att jag kan komma åt de imorgon.
<zChris_> lol
<zChris_> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.388075/dumpster-drivelagrar-dinaskrapfiler-i-molnet
<zChris_> :D
<zChris_> fler än 9 fall av 10 ? borde inte det bli 10 av 10 fall? :O
<amelia> zChris_: i min värld finns det decimaler. :P
<zChris_> dvs lyckas nästan? ;P
<amelia> nja, 9 av 10 blir ju 90% det är ju inte så bra resultat. :P
<zChris_> hoho
<zChris_> http://www.vgcats.com/comics/
<amelia> ska nog prova installera om lite här nu.. bbl
<amelia> yay! ominstallerat. :)
<amelia> omg. skrev ett kommando som inte fanns i terminalen... då frågade den snällt om jag ville installera det. *chockad* linux börjar bli alldeles för användarvänligt.
<Kimmen> någon iptables guru vaken här? =)
<virtuald> ställ frågan
<Kimmen> Jag har följande interface: br0 (eth0 och tap0) samt tap1 och lo. Vill att viss trafik ska genom tap1 och resten genom br0. Har skrivit ihop ett iptables script som jag tror kan funka för det men skulle vilja att nån kikar på det
<Kimmen> känns lite riskabelt att bara köra det på en remote server
<virtuald> prova lokalt först
<Kimmen> sitter på en xp burk, har inte tillgång förrän på måndag och det kliar i fingrarna =P
<virtuald> klia upp en virtuell maskin :)
<Kimmen> får nästan ta och göra det
<Christoffer> Någon vaken här? =)
<Christoffer> Jag försöker ladda ner pgp nyckeln...publika...från www.keys.de.keys.net men får bara timeout
<Christoffer> felmeddelande. Någon som vet hur man kan testa att de när igång och fungerar?
<rolfblidborg> Morrn morrn!
<fgh> jaha och varför står det 'Host key verification failed' när jag försöker ssh-ansluta i gnome???
<vacum> för att den maskin du sshar till har en annan nyckel nu än förra gången du försökte
<vacum> eller det IP/hostname
<fgh> nej
<vacum> nått har hänt
<vacum> det är andra nycklar på IPt/hosten
<fgh> men vadå, använder gnome/nautilus andra grejer än de som finns i $HOME/.ssh/ ?
<yarre> NÃ¥gon som vet ett liknande program till Linux? http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/writeroom
<_sara_> windows service pack ett .... jag älska dig
<rolfblidborg> Windows? 0.o
<_sara_> ja, windows retore broke my connection to the web
<rolfblidborg> Windows shall break you!
<_sara_> i just fixed it and gained a net connection via a service pack update
<_sara_> but want to use ubuntu netbook, and now i shall try installing that
<schrimp> någon som vet hur man ska gå tillväga för att via en normal användare på dator A, ssh'a in på dator B till ett normalt konto, där B-kontot kan höja sig till su? Vill inte tillåta rootlogins via ssh, så jag antar att detta är enda sättet isf?
<schrimp> tänkt använda det i script, och utan att tumma på säkerheten för mkt.. så dumt om det behövs ett lösenord för att köra ett su-kommando.
<schrimp> (dumt som i att det blir lite oautomatiskt då, inte dumt ur säkerhetssynpunkt)
<schrimp> ah, det kanske går att lösa på annat sätt trots allt.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<D0minat0r> *snark*
<misse-> schrimp: sudo?
<schrimp> ja, eller root-behörighet. Men jag tror jag gör på annat sätt ändå.. det går att lösa utan det, så blir det säkrare.
<misse-> berätta gärna :)
<D0minat0r> USERNAME ALL = NOPASSWD:/usr/local/bin/ethereal
<D0minat0r> ?
<D0minat0r> i sudoers filen
<D0minat0r> <användarnamn>    ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/till/scriptet
<D0minat0r> Tyvärr, något gick fel.
<D0minat0r> Vi har skickat ut ett team med välutbildade apor som kommer att lösa problemet.
<rolfblidborg> Är google nere? :P
<D0minat0r> och sen står det en hel skärm full med hebereiksa
<D0minat0r> mmm utube
<rolfblidborg> aah
<D0minat0r> arghh de va ju sagt igår att man inte skulle svara rätt på frågor i detta rum igår då blir man stämplad...hoppas min lösning inte fungerar då :P
<schrimp> vad innebär ALL=NOPASSWD ?
<schrimp> alla kan köra scriptet utan att ange något lösen?
<D0minat0r> nej bara användarnman du anger
<schrimp> .. givetvis -.-
<D0minat0r> http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/18/linux-tips-password-usage-in-sudo-passwd-nopasswd/
<schrimp> ah
<D0minat0r> :) tuur vi har google :P
<schrimp> jo, tanken är att jag ska sätta upp en backup server med snapshot rotation osv här hemma, men filar på rsync lösningen
<D0minat0r> men sätt med sudo i crontab?
<schrimp> var invaggad i tron att jag behövde köra det med root-behörighet.. men tänkte inte så långt som att jag faktiskt bara kan låta en användare äga ett filsystem
<schrimp> måste jag inte använda root så gör jag det inte :)
<D0minat0r> jo du måste som sudp lägga i crontab men sen sköter ju datorn det?
<D0minat0r> sudo*
<schrimp> fast jag ska överföra via ssh också..
<schrimp> det är inte lokalt
<D0minat0r> hmm ok
<schrimp> men som sagt, jag tror inte jag behöver göra det så svårt för mig
<schrimp> en server som har datan, kommer att köra ett script, via cron, som kopplar upp sig mot backup-servern, rsyncar sin data. Då behöver jag bara fixa ssh nycklarna mellan datorerna, och sen kan jag ju låta backupen hamna på ett filsystem som backupanvändaren äger
<D0minat0r> ja borde ju funka..äger eller har iaf rättigheter att skriva i
<schrimp> dito :)
<D0minat0r> om du kommer på ett bra backup script dela gärna med dig ungefär nått som du pular har jag velat göra
<D0minat0r> :)
<D0minat0r> det är punkt 1 på min todo lista (backup script) men gjort allt annat på listan nr 2-10 :P
<schrimp> tja.. raden har jag i stort sett klar :)
<schrimp> rsync -avxz --numeric-ids -e "ssh -o Compression=no" user@example.com:/source destination/
<schrimp> kör en freebsd med zfs virtuellt som jag kan lattja med :)
<schrimp> och (http://www.neces.com/blog/technology/integrating-freebsd-zfs-and-periodic-snapshots-and-scrubs) löste väl egentligen dom stora knutarna..
<D0minat0r> kör ubuntu server/gateway med 4 klienter hemma och har stort problem med att hitta bra sätt att synca dokument mm.m mapparna med varandra
<schrimp> du kan ju alltid mounta dokument mapparna via fstab då
<schrimp> sär skriv ning.. sry
<D0minat0r> jo men då är inte dom mapparna tillgängliga offline på laptop när jag är hemifrån
<schrimp> det är sant.
<schrimp> kör rsync med --delete flagga då, med 15min mellanrum :)
<schrimp> så är dom tight syncade
<schrimp> --delete gör att den tar bort filer från servern, om klienterna har tagit bort dom.
<schrimp> filerna tas bort innan den för över filerna.
<D0minat0r> jo jag vet inte om jag har omöjliga krav men jag vill kunna ha realtid :P
<D0minat0r> jag har igång alltid 2 burkar och sitter jag på soffan sätter jag mig vid laptopen hehe
<schrimp> kör cron med 1min då :)
<D0minat0r> mjoo får se när jag kommer igång o fixa allrt
<D0minat0r> igår höll jag på slippa göra de då jag krascha min stationära :) och tappade rättigheter till sudo och min egen mapp :P
<nc10> hej!
<D0minat0r> Hej!
<nc10> vilka problem jag har haft att installera ubuntu på min nya netbook
<nc10> men nu funkar det med xubuntu 10.04
<D0minat0r> perfekt
<nc10> misstänker att usbminnet blivit dåligt.
<nc10> javsst.. fiiifint :)
<CasperN> jag har ett litet irriterande problem, sitter med lite python tutorials i en kurs jag börjat, och den kod som medföljer kommer i pdfformat, men när jag kopierar in den så förlorar den whitespace, vilket ger massa syntax fel om jag inte fixar det manuellt, så hur löser jag detta smidigt? Document Viewer 2.32.0 btw det är inte hela världen, men med tanke på att jag kommer upprepa processen hundratals gr så känns det lika bra a
<phibxr> CasperN, tror snarast att det är ett problem med PDF-formatet.
<phibxr> CasperN, PDF beskriver ju bara var varje bokstav finns i ett koordinatsystem, så all copy/paste-funktionalitet blir ett fulhack. :P
<CasperN> möjligt, men då bör det finnas smarta pdf program som arbetar runt problemet
<CasperN> men helt rätt
<CasperN> den markerar inte whitespace
<CasperN> det är ju helt klart ett problem att den inte tar hänsyn till hur raderna börjar
<bamsefar> Lär dig perl istället.
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ slipper du problemet.
<CasperN> bah
<CasperN> får lära mig en sak i taget
<bamsefar> I stället sa jag ju ;)
<CasperN> nädu, det passar sig inte
<amelia> *gäsp*
<_sara_> if a download takes 15 mins but has a speed of 756kbps and is 696mb how can it download it in 15 mins? i mean shouldnt it take  696 mins?
<D0minat0r> _sara_: http://www.dslreports.com/faq/1061
<_sara_> tack
<D0minat0r> np
<CasperN> 679MB~712704kb/756kb =~ 942s/60s=15,7min
<_sara_> oh okaj
<_sara_> tack så mycket
<_sara_> jag gå till install ubuntu främ usb, så, haj då.
<Christoffer> CasperN Kolla programet pdf2txt finns argument så man kan få ut det till textformat med tabb och whitespaces. Jag lyckats parsa PDF tidigare på vettigt sätt men varje PDF kräver sina egna inställningar.
<Christoffer> *programmet
<CasperN> bah, windows
<Christoffer> jaha
<CasperN> men ska kolla diverse pdf editors om jag kan få ut något vettigt
<Christoffer> annars är min erfarenhet att det är precis som phibxr säger om PDF formatet.
<arand> Kanske enklare att kopiera ut från pdf först och sen konvertera whitespace med något externt..?
<Christoffer> Det svåra är att få ett externt program i efterhand inse vad som ska vara mellanrum eller ej.
<CasperN> PDF edit fixade jobbet
<Christoffer> härligt
<CasperN> men väldigt omständigt program
<CasperN> fanns iaf en extract text from page fuktion
<CasperN> verkar helt klart bero på hur man skapar pdfen iaf
<CasperN> testat lite olika filer, och de flesta låter mig kopiera whitespace, så detta var nog som tur bara ett undantag
<CasperN> hmm, PDFedit slumpade bort tecken, samt la till delar av rader i slutet
<CasperN> väldigt random
<CasperN> tror jag skippar detta och misshandlar space manuellt istället
<xyzp> lilleman72, hej
<xyzp> hej
<kodapa> hej
<xyzp> kodapa, ny här?
<Markslap> Nej.
<xyzp> Markslapp,ok
<Markslap> ...
<Markslap> Markslap.
<Markslap> Inte Markslapp.
<xyzp> kodapa, har inte sett ditt nick förut bara
<Markslap> Han idlar.
<xyzp> Markslap, ok
<bamsefar> Någon som kör confluence?
<xyzp> Vill starta pakethanteraren tror jag den heter, hur göra?
<xyzp> <----newbie
<amelia> *gäsp*
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<amelia> hej xyzp!
<xyzp> amelia, du gillar rosa du :-)
<amelia> jaså?
<xyzp> din hemsida
<amelia> fast den är ju lila
<amelia> och ser ut som fan av någon anledning som jag inte lyckats klura ut..
<xyzp> ahh
<zChris_> _ALLA_ tjejer gilalr rosa!
<xyzp> heter den pakethanteraren?
<xyzp> Vill starta den, hur gör man?
<Christoffer> "Pakethanteraren Synaptic"
<Christoffer> System -> Administration xyzp
<Christoffer> "Programcentral för Ubuntu" är en enklare variant men där hittar jag inte alltid vad jag behöver...vet inte exakt skillnad på de två
<xyzp> Christoffer, ok tack
<amelia> nu har jag tagit lite screenshots på min Fedora 15 med Gnome3
<Christoffer> amelia har du någon länk? ...tror inte jag har sett någon bild på Gnome3 än...
<lilleman72> xyzp hej hej
<lilleman72> Christoffer http://www.google.se/search?q=Gnome3&hl=sv&client=firefox-a&hs=H3i&rls=org.mozilla:sv-SE:official&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=PzPhTfShD46hOpSHvNwG&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=1429&bih=970
<amelia> Christoffer: inte än..
<Christoffer> ok
<xyzp> lilleman72, ska in å gräva i konsolen nu, wish me luck ;-)
<lilleman72> xyzp gl hf
<lilleman72> ja min server e död
<arand> http://www.google.se/search?q=Gnome3&tbm=isch ... opyimera lite grann ;)
<lilleman72> var tvungen att sno dvdspelaren
<Christoffer> Har gnome3 motsvarande Unity utseende? ...vissa bilder verkar ha det men är tveksam på vad som tillhör vad =)
<lilleman72> Christoffer gör som jag!!! prova dig fram...ballar den ur så blås skiten igen :P
<Christoffer> mmm ska göra det...
<Christoffer> Det bästa med Virtualbox ^^
<lilleman72> ?
<lilleman72> vf e d
<Christoffer> Virtualisera med Virtualbox
<lilleman72> huh?
<arand> kvm!
<lilleman72> aldrig hört
<CasperN> os i os
<lilleman72> ok
<Christoffer> kvm kör jag på servern och Virtualbox för GUI OS
<Christoffer> *visuella GUIs dvs
<Christoffer> jo precis
<Christoffer> i botten kör jag Ubuntu 10.10 nu
<Christoffer> men virtualiserar Windows7, Ubuntu 10.04 och en till 10.10 med Virtualbox
<Christoffer> så tänkte testa Unity under sommaren innan jag går på med Unity fullt ut
<Christoffer> jag använder det först och främst för att kunna spela in min "Signera ubuntu uppförandekod" guider
<Christoffer> *guide
<Christoffer> men är användbart till mycket annat också
<lilleman72> hur ser jag om ssh är öppen för inkommande på servern?
<amelia> lilleman72: netstat -nap | grep "22" | grep LISTEN
<lilleman72> jag resetade FW
<lilleman72> ty iaf
<amelia> aha
<lilleman72> amelia om jag installerar ett progg som kräver internet..kommer det upp en sådan notis om att den vill ut på nätet som i windows??
<amelia> lilleman72: inte i fedora iaf, men det kan skilja sig lite från dist till dist.
<lilleman72> ok jag har ubuntu
<lilleman72> 7 packages can be updated.
<lilleman72> hur fasen uppdaterar jag i terminalen?
<amelia> apt-get upgrade ?
<arand> (sudo) apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<arand> Eller aptitude om du föredrar det.
<lilleman72> nu håller den på :p
<lilleman72> ty amelia
<xyzp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614271/
<xyzp> Jag vill ha kvar flash 9.tar den bort det med denna? apt-get -f install
<ePax> 0_o
<ePax> En fråga :D
<ePax> Har en server och en klient som använder nagios. På klient sidan så visar den konstant att det är 2 users inloggade men fattar inte vad det är för users. HUr kollar mand et
<ePax> det*
<vacum> w eller who
<vacum> vad står det då?
<vacum> förutom raden du är på
<ePax> :0
<ePax> console och jag med ssh
<ePax> ox:~ # who
<ePax> epax     :0           May 28 20:55 (console)
<ePax> epax     console      May 28 20:55 (:0)
<ePax> epax     pts/0        May 28 21:04 (10.10.1.15)
<ePax> box:~ #
<ePax> Det här var mini flood :D
<vacum> hehe
<vacum> någon av de där är du
<vacum> bara att logga ut de sessioner som du inte använder
<vacum> eller skita i det
<ePax> Det blir nog alternativ 2 :D
<ePax> :D
<vacum> enklaste motståndets lag :-)
<ePax> mmmm det var tillräckligt med bökigt att fixa nrpe klienten
<vacum> orka vanlig nagios
<vacum> opsview <3
<ePax> fast den är cool :D
<ePax> finns en app för haj-phone för nagios övervaknig med
<ePax> funkar skit bra :D
<vacum> ja
<vacum> opsview är nagios
<vacum> fast det är enkelt att använda
<ePax> så har man koll på allt
<vacum> en packeterad nagios med ett fungerande webui, bra master/slave-hantering m.m.
<ePax> får väl testa det nån gång
<ePax> att spara iptables räcker det med att köra iptables-save?
<ePax> PÃ¥ debian?
<vacum> vet ej
<vacum> kör inte iptables
<ePax> vad kör du fr nåt?
<_sara--> hej
<arand> 'lå
<_sara--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614279/  va?
<_sara--> jag inte vet det
<_sara--> arand:  va är dis?
<arand> How to install drivers for a card reader and the bankID security application for a specific bank "Handelsbanken".
<_sara--> ja, jag inte vet dat instruktions
<_sara--> i dont know what the instuctions for step 2 is
<CasperN> http://tinyurl.com/3kt77c8 translation
<arand> "Click link below to download, extract archive in your home folder."
<_sara-->  2nd Go to your user folder by typing the command cd.
<_sara-->     3rd Enter the command cd staff *
<_sara-->     4th Enter the command sudo. / install *. sh in
<_sara--> thats not making sence
<arand> cd
<arand> cd personal*/
<arand> sudo ./install.sh
<arand> It should extract into a personal-nexus-somethingorother folder
<arand> hence the cd parsonal*/
<_sara--> umm cd username*/
<_sara--> nej
<_sara--> ?
<arand> "cd" with no argments is equivalent to "cd $HOME" or "cd /home/username/"
<xyzp> amelia, är du kvar?
<ePax> 0_o
<lilleman72> vilken e den bästa ircclienten?
<vacum> irssi
<arand> Den som funkar bäst för dig.
<vacum> irssi fungerar bäst för alla!
<vacum> ungefär som Ed is the default editor!
<vacum> nja
<arand> är väl vi nuförtiden..
<vacum> Ed is the standard text editor
<vacum> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html
<lilleman72> vacum kan man installera den via terminal?=
<vacum> ja
<vacum> installera paketet irssi bara
<vacum> apt-get install irssi
<lilleman72> ty
<CasperN>  jag tycker inte att en ircklient är värt att ha, därimot en imklient som klarar flera protokoll inc irc
<Ninja-E3> Pidgin, ;)
<CasperN> precis
<ePax> xchat
<Ninja-E3> Jag kör med pidgin, har Facebook, msn, jabber, irc och några till i pidgin. it´s the best
<vacum> i irssi har jag irc och bitlbee
<vacum> bitlbee är en irc till im-brygga
<vacum> så jag har all IM i irc :-)
<vacum> brb. butiken
<Ninja-E3> k m8
<CasperN> bitlbee låter ju bra
<arand> Skulle aldrig kunna gå tillbaka till pdgin för irc nu, så fattigt i jämförelse..
<CasperN> och vad kräver du av irc?
<haffe> Underhållning.
<haffe> Jag kräver taffelmusik.
<arand> Ett par skript, /lastlog...
<haffe> Jag kräver en dansande björn, och ett himmelsblått mig.
<Ninja-E3> vilka "ubuntu" samtal
<Ninja-E3> :)
<xyzp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614278/
<xyzp> vill kunna köra flash med firefox.  J/N då?
<CasperN> singla slant
<xyzp> CasperN, ok kör N då
<CasperN> då får du aldrig veta hur det slutar
<CasperN> detta som gör linux så oanvändarvänligt
<CasperN> linux behöver next, next, next, finish
<CasperN> annars kommer majoriteten av idioterna aldrig hittat hit
<xyzp> ok hehe
<CasperN> att behöva ställas inför Ja eller Nej förstör hela flowet
<arand> Installera flashplugin-installer istäööet
<arand> *istället
<CasperN> andra dagen med last.fm radio, överväger redan att ta bort hela min musiksamling, orka skapa egna playlists
<Ninja-E3> vad är vitsen med last.fm?
<CasperN> slippa välja musik själv
<CasperN> all musik finns
<Ninja-E3> men det är väl inte gratis att lyssna på allt?
<CasperN> nej, men tydligen är det så för mig
<CasperN> fråga mig inte hur
<Ninja-E3> ok
<CasperN> men visst, all musik finns inte, men säkerligen ett antal miljoner fler låtar än t.ex spotify
<CasperN> men det finns t.ex små skitband som ingen hört talas om mer än lokalt
<CasperN> hur de hamnar på last.fm vet jag inte
<CasperN> men det är det fina iaf
<CasperN>  du lär iaf aldrig hitta dem på spotify
<CasperN> så gillar man konstigt skit så är last.fm nice
<Ninja-E3> jag betalar spoitfy, tycker det är en underbar tjänst
<CasperN> eller extra fint iaf
<Ninja-E3> har alltid betalt och kommer alltid att göra
<CasperN> spotify har väldigt lite av det jag vill ha dock
<Ninja-E3> Vad är det du söker då?
<CasperN> jadu, väldigt mycket, men utan att ha spotify nu kan jag inte säga vad jag saknar precis
<CasperN> men de gånger jag haft det i windows har jag majotitenen av gångerna inte fått vad jag vill ha
<CasperN> bara stora band jag hittar
<CasperN> och ibland inte ens det
<CasperN> antar att populärmusik är det lättaste att hitta på spotify
<Ninja-E3> mjo kanske det
<CasperN> jag är nästan helt säker på att majoriteten av banden i min musikmapp inte finns iaf, och om det nu är fallet så är nog heller inte spotify bästa tjänsten för mig än
<Ninja-E3> nja förmodligen inte, men om vi tar tex mig
<Ninja-E3> jag gillar kombinerar min musik med det bästa :P
<Ninja-E3> alltså jag kör med spotify + dropbox, och spotify synkar alla låtar jag har i dropbox. så om det nu inte skulle finnas i spotify så fixar jag låten och har den synkad hela tiden :)
<Ninja-E3> (Menar till telefonen i detta läge)
<CasperN> finns det ingen möjlighet att söka igenom spotify via webben?
<Ninja-E3> tror inte det
<phibxr> ~$ more ./rödvin
<arand> | less
<phibxr> less rödvin? blasphemy!
<Ninja-E3> hejdå gubbar/gummor!
<Philip5> maxjezy: värst vad du lämnar och joinar då
<gorgo> han kan väl inte bestämma sig ikväll
<Philip5> eller så blir det bara så för att han inte kör kde ;)
<gorgo> hehe kan vara det med
<CasperN> hmm varför blir jag sugen på fet mat när maxjezy dyker upp?
<gorgo> vet inte
<Philip5> CasperN: kanske för hans "sunda" blogg??!!
<CasperN> möjligt, brb, rush to the kitchen
<CasperN> tanken slog mig att jag hade en påse wienerbröd som måste ätas upp innan de hinner bli gammla
<amelia> godkväll!
<maxjezy> CasperN: för att jag är ett fetto?
<amelia> hej maxjezy!
<maxjezy> hej amelia
<amelia> maxjezy: läget?
<CasperN> ush, slutade inte bra, två wienerbröd, en halv burk lidl jordnötter, samt lite lidlsalami som hängt i garaget 2 månader + en pilser på det, jag borde hitta andra förebilder än dig maxjezy
<amelia> CasperN: du kan få ha mig som förebild... jag äter morot- och gurkstavar med guacamole
<maxjezy> amelia: skitfint :) sitter och installerar program på min nya netbook och så tänker jag vad bra och små dom är båda två
<CasperN> maxjezy: du står kavr som förebild ett tag till då
<maxjezy> CasperN: :)
<amelia> maxjezy: nice, jag körde inte fedora15 igår så slåss lite med en del egenheter..
<CasperN> kaloriknarkeri ftw
<maxjezy> amelia: hur är det själv?
<amelia> maxjezy: jodå, bara bra faktiskt. fick ordning på min webbsida idag också som sett helt hemsk ut länge nu.
<maxjezy> jag har ätit krossad motatis med flöskbullar och bränsås!
<CasperN> äh, jag är ganska hälsosam jag med, men inte idag
<maxjezy> amelia: url?
<maxjezy> i torsdags åt jag pizza och skit
<maxjezy> i onsdags 7 hamburgare
<amelia> här vart det entrecote med ungstomater med persiljesmör till middag. mums
<maxjezy> på olika hamburgarrestauranger
<maxjezy> äter ni inget ris till eller nått?
<phibxr> ov
<maxjezy> potatis?
<phibxr> o
<phibxr> oO
<phibxr> *
<phibxr> wng
<maxjezy> phibxr: :Swy
<phibxr> holy crap.
<amelia> maxjezy: http://www.linuxchick.se
<phibxr> bry er inte om mig.
<phibxr> jag spammar tydligen bara.
<phibxr> tänkte säga att vi haft ostmiddag med vin, men det gick visst åt helvete. :P
<amelia> maxjezy: vi äter inte ris, potatis eller pasta eller saker med mjöl, socker och liknande i särskillt ofta. det händer ibland dock, men väldigt sällan.
<maxjezy> risnudlar är nice
<amelia> maxjezy: eller ja, bamsefar äter ju bröd och sånt... och precis vad han vill på lunchen på jobbet.. men hemma äter vi nästan inget sånt för jag äter inte det.
<maxjezy> känns nyttiga med
<maxjezy> ska man orka installera drivrutinerna till ritplattan
<maxjezy> eller ska man gå till köket och röka under fläkten?
<amelia> varför inte båda, du har ju en netbook..
<CasperN> maxjezy:  ny ritplatta?
<stordatorn> CasperN, näe, begagnad
<stordatorn> eller hur man nu säger
<maxjezy> bara  nytt operativsystem
<nc10> 1
<stordatorn> 2
<maxjezy> 3
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> tre laptops igång framför mig
<CasperN> lycka <3
<maxjezy> tänkte sätta ihop lite extrakraft till luxrender
<CasperN> inga planer på renderfarm.fi och lux stöd?
<maxjezy> näe, tror inte jag tjänar nått på det
<CasperN> är det bara smårenderingar tar det bara extra tid ändå
<CasperN> bör ju vara 24h+ för att löna sig
<maxjezy> precis
<CasperN> gillar verkligen inte hur folk gör massa meningslösa testrenderingar med sidan
<CasperN> känns som man inte riktigt respekterar att folk ställer upp då
<stordatorn> nej, det ska ju vara för feta produktioner
<stordatorn> har blenders renderare stöd för lite nätverksboost?
<CasperN> jo det finns en del plugins för sånt
<stordatorn> kanske är bäst att dela ut projektet på server och rendera delar istället
<stordatorn> på varsin dator
<CasperN> kan inte nämna något bara sådär, men jag vet att det finns ett antal iaf
<CasperN> det ska inte vara nödvändigt
<CasperN> men alltså? vad renderar du som gör att du behöver splitta arbetet?
<stordatorn> om jag ska tex göra animationer
<CasperN> om du gör en större mängd testrenderingar, förenkla saker istället
<stordatorn> har ju ingen dator med så mycket kraft i
<stordatorn> 2 netbooks på 1,6 ghz
<stordatorn> en laptop på 900mhz
<CasperN> räcker ju långt om man arbetar effektivt
<stordatorn> en stationär på 2,26 ghz
<CasperN> animation playblastar man ju bara
<CasperN> material testar man
<CasperN> ljusscener stickprovar man
<CasperN> sen slutrenderar man
<stordatorn> ja, det är just till slutrendering jag behöver lite extra
<CasperN> och slutrendering ska du ju inte behöva göra mer än en enda gång om du gör alla andra steg bra
<CasperN> känns som det är då man ska ta det till renderfarm.fi och benshmarka nätverket
<stordatorn> tror du det kan dra in några pengar?
<stordatorn> typ, snubben som gjorde killerbeans
<CasperN> jag nämner det ju pga att jag vet att folk inte följer arbetsmodellen som är mest effektiv
<stordatorn> orkar man göra en långfilm
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> sattsa på kort och kvalité
<stordatorn> men en långfilm kan ju bli kult
<stordatorn> om den är bra story
<CasperN> men inte till det bättre
<CasperN> nej, kvalité för fan
<stordatorn> :)
<stordatorn> ska röka nu
<stordatorn> sen skapa story
<CasperN> lät vettigare än att tänka på långfilms produktion
<CasperN> röka alltså
<stordatorn> ?=
<stordatorn> =)
<CasperN> du kan ju lägga en månads jobb på ett 11 second club bidrag, lyckas du med det kan du ju överväga en 20sek animation som nästa projekt
<stordatorn> funderar på om man ska kopiera en scen från någon bra film
<stordatorn> och försöka efterlikna
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> ska du inte
<stordatorn> så svårt att komma på en vettig 11 sekunders kortfilm
<CasperN> aldrig gå efter realistisk animation om du inte har väldigt realistiskt material
<CasperN> alla försök med att kopiera realism blir uncanny om man inte har sjuuuuukt med kunskap, och pengar att se till att få det genomfört
<stordatorn> funkar det att ha en 5:4 aspekt på skärm och 19:10 eller vad det är på ritplattan
<stordatorn> är det bra och rita så?
<CasperN> så bästa rådet är att skita i det och plocka uppanimators survival kit
<CasperN> jadå
<CasperN> man bryr sig ju bara om ratio i början
<CasperN> efter ett tag blir man van vid att köra utan korrekt ratio
<stordatorn> ska nog köra det på den här datorn
<stordatorn> ritplattan låg så fint på den här laptopen
<stordatorn> som inte har skärm
<stordatorn> utan extern skärm
<CasperN> när du verkligen målat mycket kan ration vara hur fel som helst, du kommer ändå måla så som du vill
<_sara--> jag är borlöse i 47  days... dig hejlp jag?
<CasperN> för vissa är det ju en fördel med fuckad ratio :D prova att rita en rund ring på ett papper
<CasperN> blir säkert oval, det måste ju betyda att du ska ha en felaktig ratio för att korrigera dig
<CasperN> _sara--: didn't understand a shit what you wrote
<CasperN> sry
<_sara--> CasperN: was meant for offtopic
<_sara--> i am homeless in 47 days
<_sara--> http://is.gd/ZSNY1X
<CasperN> lol
<_sara--> Countdown To Friday, July 15, 2011  [+02:00]
<CasperN> something to look forward to
<_sara--> yup
<_sara--> the fact i have two options and i took the hard one...
<stordatorn> och det va?
<_sara--> if i went to the uk i'd be homeless and out of work if i stayed i'll be homelss and out of work
<_sara--> i sverige folk care för ungdoms
<CasperN> download the movie "into the wild", and see how lucky you are
<_sara--> och i storbritania folk inte gillar ungdom
<_sara--> och i storbritania folk INTE gillar ungdom - they hate peole my age
<CasperN> google for a 420 collective and im sure you find some place to stay
<_sara--> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=420+collective the first result puts me off you
<swedala> jag hoppas du väljer att flytta hem till ditt "storbritania", så slipper vi bekosta ytterligare en utlänning
<realubot> Vad vill ni mig?
<Markslap> Inget.
<Markslap> Du kan gå igen.
<CasperN> någon som fått photoshop cs5 att fungera i wine med installern?
<realubot> Markslap: Har du hört det senaste? Det snackas om att jag ska bli ny chef för ubuntu-se.org-forumet.
<CasperN> realubot: får du betalt?
<CasperN> oh no...jag har inget konto på det forumet
<CasperN> undra när det försvann
<swedala> alla chefer får betalt
<CasperN> HA! hade visst ett konto
<CasperN> hmm mer än 3 år sedan jag senast var inloggad
<CasperN> mycket verkar ha hänt
<swedala> vad har du missat, en ny version på /etc/passwd? :P
<CasperN> ok bara nya forumdesignen som lurade mig, samma dumma frågor som alltid, allt känns helt normalt nu :D
<swedala> back on the track :P
<gorgo> :P
<arand> swedala: ^^^ Vad i helvete? Hoppas du inte var seriös.
<swedala> arand: vad syftar du på?
<arand> Din kommentrar till sara
<swedala> arand: det var nog min mest allvarliga kommentar för kvällen. Jag vill bara Sveriges bästa, vill inte du?
<arand> Nej, jag vill personers bästa.
<swedala> arand: jag vill hellre att dom pengarna läggs t ex på din gamla mormor som får en usel vård på ett åldringshem?
<swedala> hon är ung och kan klara sig endå
<CasperN> släpp diskutionen innan det blir politiskt krig i chatten
<CasperN> eller ta det på pm och pma mig vem som vann :D
<swedala> klart en fråga som kan väcka debatt :)
<CasperN> ja, det är det
<CasperN> och det vet alla varför
<arand> Jo, jag är motsatt dina åsikter till fullo, men som sagt, den här kanalen är inte rätt plats.
<swedala> arand: sant, nu stoppar vår diskussion :)
<CasperN> vad är den absolut minsta usb 2 hub med bakåtkompitabilitet till usb 1.1 jag kan köpa för pengar?
<CasperN> tips?
<CasperN> hub och hub, port som omvandlar alltså
<CasperN> jag har problemet att jag bar en usb 2 port på min umpc som inte kan ta imot usb 1.1 prylar utan en hub som har stöd för 1.1 samt 2
<CasperN> fråga mig inte varför det är så dumt
<CasperN> men pga att det är en umpc vill jag inte heller ha en hub som dubblar storleken
<CasperN> ett dilemma helt klart
<swedala> CasperN: din umpc, var där det närmare bestämt
<CasperN> ultra mobile pc
<CasperN> om du undrade över förkortningen
<swedala> mm
<CasperN> en skitliten bärbar på svenska
<swedala> ok, vilket os har din då?
<CasperN> spelar ingen roll
<CasperN> hårdvaran stödjer inte 1.1 utan hub
<swedala> jaså?
<swedala> jaha, så tänker du
<swedala> ok
<CasperN> måste omvandlas till usb 2 innan alltså
<CasperN> hur sånt fungerar har jag inte satt mig in i riktigt
<CasperN> vet bara att det råkar vara så nu, men då är frågan hur stor en omvandlare behöver vara
<swedala> ok, har dålig koll på usb, men jag trodde att den lägsta hastigheten valdes jämt
<CasperN> utan tvekan ett dumt designval från första början, sällan man hittar produkter som är gjorda för att stödja sämmre saker
<swedala> brukar iaf vara så inom annan tcp-kommunikation
<CasperN> problemet är alltså att 2.0 enheter fungerar
<CasperN> men inte 1.1
<swedala> galet
<CasperN> så för att få 1.1 prylar att fungera måste man ha en hub imellan, enbart gör att hubbar ofta omvandlar 1.1 till 2.0
<CasperN> men jag har heller inte behovet av en riktig hub
<CasperN> utan bara omvandligen
<CasperN> hur den nu går till
<johanbr> om din hårdvara stödjer usb 2.0 men inte 1.1 är den buggig
<CasperN> jag föreställer mig att man borde ha en liten nano dogle lik pryl med en hane och en hona bara
<CasperN> no shit
<CasperN> jo buggigt ja
<CasperN> men så är det bara
<CasperN> helt klart feldesignat, men det går som sagt att komma förbi
<CasperN> men jag letar alltså efter ett snyggare sätt att göra det
<CasperN> då det trots allt är en umpc
<CasperN> så vill jag ju hålla storleken portabel
<CasperN> nä, något klantarsle glömde tydligen en del på chippet som krävdes för att ena porten skulle få annat än highspeed
<CasperN> har dock en otg med 1.1/2.0 stöd, men den är en usbminiport
<CasperN> så det skiter sig även där
<CasperN> och att köpa en dongle till en mini usb vore det lättaste, men ganska dumt för en portabel pryl då det lossar och ramlar ut betydligt lättare
<CasperN> verkar som vi behövde den där politiska diskutionen för att få liv i chatten trots allt
<maxjezy> :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-05-29
<maxjezy> santa marias chilikrydda är inge bra asså
<CasperN> nä, värdelös
<CasperN> bättre du kommer hem till mig
<maxjezy> gjorde nudlar och krydda
<maxjezy> det blir så torrt för man måste ha så mycket krydda
<maxjezy> och ingen smak knappt
<arand> Chilikrydda på nudlar låter som en dålig ide från början :)
<CasperN> tycker jag inte
<CasperN> men chilisås på chili är helt klart en bättre
<amelia> hmm, vem var det nu som undrade om jag hade screenshots på Fedora 15 tro?..
<maxjezy> gjorde ett paket till nudlar
<maxjezy> nej, 2 paket
<maxjezy> bra nattkäk
<CasperN> verkligen, borde fixa mig något jag med
<CasperN> tomatsoppa + nudlar+satans blood is the shit
<CasperN> håller en vaken
<maxjezy> nam nam
<realubot> swedala: Vad sa du till sara då?
<amelia> realubot: det kanske vi inte behöver ta upp igen..
<maxjezy> :)
 * realubot kollar loggarna.
<realubot> CasperN: Betalt och betalt. Jag får ju betalt i ära och berömmelse. Jag kommer att bli den populäraste killen i kanalen.
<realubot> Eller vänta nu. Det är jag ju redan...
<CasperN> alltså ingen vinning
<CasperN> du är lurad
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Är det något ni känner att ni vill säga till mig eller fråga mig om innan jag loggar ut för inatt?
 * realubot klipper av nätverkskabeln.
<CasperN> bah, precis när jag skulle skvallra hur elak och hemsk swedala är
<CasperN> ;)
<bent45> Hur skulle ni översätta engelska "ticket" i kontexten av att man skapar en "support ticket"?
<realubot> Han är tillbaka.
<realubot> The one and the only.
<Markslap> ...shithead.
<realubot> Markslap: Nä. Så säger man faktiskt inte till en annan människa.
<grisk> han kanske tyckte att du var väl självgod. hehe
<Markslap> :)
<realubot> Markslappis mobbar mig.
<Markslap> Nejdå
<Markslap> Jag sa bara vad vi andra tänker.
<Markslap> Ursäktar om det kom som en överraskning.
<realubot> *snyft* *snyft*
<realubot> Det är ständigt 110 users online här ju. Varför växer inte antalet users?
<realubot> Kanalen sover...
<cahoot> det är alltid exakt 100 personer i Sv som är intresserade av ubuntu
<realubot> Hur utför man vanlig division med bc? Så att man får ett decimaltal som svar?
<cahoot> t ex  echo 'scale=2; 1 / 5' | bc
<_sara--> test
<_sara--> min usb hdd inte verk
<_sara--> dig flashes och inte spin
<xyzp> Gmorron
<xyzp> yawn
<xyzp> realubot,hej
<xyzp> lilleman72, hej
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04, ratio 29.4. Mitt seeding-skript gör nytta.
<realubot> xyzp: Hej hej. Läget?
<xyzp> realubot, jo lite trötter här bara, du?
<xyzp> realubot, väntar på att tvättiden ska börja här
<realubot> xyzp: Helt ok med mig. Satt precis och skrev lite i ubuntu-se.org-forumet.
<realubot> cahoot: Omständigt att behöva använda scale för att utföra en vanlig division.
<xyzp> realubot, ok, tvätta bör man annars dör man typ ;-)
<realubot> The value of the scale function is the number of digits after the decimal point in the expression.
<realubot> xyzp: Tvätta gör man ändå dör man.
<realubot> Det finns ingen som har undkommit döden genom att tvätta.
<realubot> ;)
<xyzp> realubot, jo sannt hehe
<realubot> cahoot: Aha. sclae är antal decimaler. Now I get it.
<realubot> *scale
<realubot> Nej, bc är inte tillräckligt smidigt för att ersätta GUI-kalkylatorn.
<cHarNe2> realubot: jag kör med google :P
<kodein> jag använder emacs calc. :)
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag trodde att jag skulle kunna gå ifrån GUI-räknaren men det är tveksamt om bc duger.
<realubot> Hm, GUI-kalkylatorn går ju att köra command line. :)
<realubot> gcalctool -s 10/3
<realubot> gcalctool -s 10/3
<realubot> Se där.
<phibxr> realubot, jag brukar använda python-interpretern, kanske inte någon optimal lösning dock. :P
<realubot> phibxr: Aha.
<realubot> Finns ett program som heter qcalc också som är en CLI-kalkylator.
<realubot> *qalc
<realubot> http://spreadubuntu.org/
<_sara--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614514/ why cant i see my external hdd?
<haffe> Try unplugging it, then replugging it. What do you get from dmesg | tail running that.
<realubot> Det är dåligt drag i kanalen. Är det sommaren som stör?
<derfian> har nån fått igång f-spot med kubuntu 11.04? jag lyckas krasha det konstant när jag väljer var jag vill importera bilder från.
<derfian> det är kubuntu x86_64, för den delen.
<_sara--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614518/
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/prishojning-pa-harddisk-skjuts-upp_6205241.svd
<realubot> _sara--: Vad heter din hårddisk?
<_sara--> seagate
<kodein> det är väl fortfarande bara externa diskar?
<_sara--> harddisk är en external hdd
<kodein> _sara--: vad fan dillar du om?
<realubot> _sara--: Har du testat olika USB-portar?
<realubot> kodein: Hon snackar inte om Copyswede.
<realubot> Hon har problem att få sin hdd att fungera i Ubuntu.
<_sara--> kodein:  och realubot på engelska?
<_sara--> falute
<kodein> _sara--: PLEASE MAKE SOME SENSE!
<kodein> _sara--: I am not now, or ever, talking to you.
<kodein> '
<_sara--> kodein: what did you say?
<_sara--> sorry my swedish is not so good
<_sara--> its my second language
<kodein> _sara--: I said I was talking to realubot, not to you
<_sara--> oh ok sorry
<_sara--> (01:21:58 PM) kodein: _sara--: vad fan dillar du om?
<_sara--> looked like you where talking to me
<kodein> realubot: 13:20 < kodein> det är väl fortfarande bara externa diskar?
<realubot> "Polisväsendets it-service har 434 anställda och en budget på drygt 600 miljoner kronor om året. Enheten har hand om allt it-relaterat utom applikationsutvecklingen som sköts i en egen enhet, Utvecklings- och förvaltningsenheten, som har ungefär 200 anställda."
<realubot> Oj, oj.
<_sara--> kodein:  oh a cheap harddrive, i suggest mediamark
<kodein> 600 miljoner räcker väl knappt till att avlöna 434 pers
<kodein> _sara--: No, you're still misunderstanding things.
<realubot> kodein: Jag vet inte om det är bara externa diskar.
<realubot> kodein: Tror det ja: "Påslaget som Copyswede vill lägga på externa hårddiskar och usb-minnen har flera gånger försenats. Nu har man enats med branchen om ett nytt datum. "
<realubot> Då får man köpa hdd-chassi och interna diskar. :)
<_sara--> i mean its cheaper before this tax thinggy
<kodein> folk köper alltså externa diskar? varför?
<arand> Man har laptops?
<kodein> min erf. är att de  går sönder mycket oftare än de som är interna
<kodein> har inte laptops normalt interna diskar de med?
<realubot> kodein: Låter troligt. Det står ju aldrig vilken disk som sitter i externa.
<realubot> Säkert en kass så företaget tjänar mer.
<arand> Jo, men det är dyrt att byta ut, samt till ett visst mått komplicerat
<realubot> Som att köpa färdigbyggd dator. Ofta står inte moderkortet på specsen.
<kodein> på de laptops jag haft så är det väl iofs väldigt komplicerat, ja. två skruvar för att få bort luckan. :(
<kodein> kanske var hela 4 skruvar, iofs
<arand> kodein: Jag har ingen koll, men är inte laoptopdiskar bra mycket dyrare/mb? Samt det är inte direkt något man köper på OnOff...
<kodein> min enda externa disk är en 2.5" i ett kabinett, så...
<Puttek> 399:- för en 250GB är det billigaste jag sett i en vanlig affär.
<realubot> 2.5" är ju dyrare.
<realubot> än 3.5".
<Puttek> Bör det inte finnas information i grub/menu.lst?
<bent45> Hur skulle ni översätta engelska "ticket" i kontexten av att man skapar en "support ticket"?
<swedala> hmm referensnummer/ärendenummer kanske
<bent45> Fel böjning.
<bent45> Eller refererar till fel sak.
<bent45> Kanske "ärende"...
<bent45> "Support" finns väl inte på svenska?
<spacebug-> understöd ;)
<bent45> Du har nu succéfullt skapat ett understödsärende.
<bent45> Du har nu succéartat skapat ett understödsärende.
<bent45> Du har nu med bravur skapat ett understödsärende.
<bent45> Du har nu framgångsrikt skapat ett understödsärende.
<haffe> Vad är detta?
<bent45> Läs.
<spacebug-> inget blir bra på svenska :/
<spacebug-> http://folkets-lexikon.csc.kth.se/folkets/#support&0
<spacebug-> http://translate.google.se/#en|sv|support%20ticket
<spacebug-> det säger supportärende
<spacebug-> kanske ett låneord?
<bent45> Hmm...
<bent45> Jo... det låter bättre än "ticket" i alla fall. Eller "biljett".
<spacebug-> ;)
<recharge> hej.. har just nu fb chatt via empathy och msn chatt via pidgin.. går det inte få båda via samma program?
<spacebug-> facebook chatt går få genom pidgin
<Philip5> facebook är väl jabber så det är väl bara att skapa ett jabberkonto i den klient man vill använda
<spacebug-> finns ett specifikt facebook grej till pidgin
<xyzp> haffe, hej där
<spacebug-> XMPP
<xyzp> Jag kan bara ta emot e-mail i Thunderbird, inte skicka.n Är det nånting man ska lägga till så de fungerar att skicka?
<spacebug-> xyzp: använder du din ISP:s smtp?
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/iran-tar-ytterligare-steg-mot-natcensurering
<xyzp> spacebug, ja
<spacebug-> ok
<schrimp> xyzp, vilken isp? telia?
<bent45> Varför tycker folk att det är dåligt? Internet är fullt av skit. Ser inget problem med ett internt Internet.
<xyzp> schrimp, bbb
<bent45> 99+% total spamskit.
<spacebug-> bent45: pga människans frihet
<realubot> bent45: Du har nu framgångsrikt skapat ett understödsärande?
<realubot> Det andra låte rju helknäppt.
<realubot> support ticket = service ärende?
<realubot> *serviceärende
<realubot> Bah.
<bent45> Service är ett annat engelskt ord.
<spacebug-> jag skulle nog ändå gå på google och använda supportärende
<realubot> Mm, men finns väl på svenska också?
<bent45> Ja, men betyder samma sak som på engelska.
<realubot> felanmälan?
<bent45> "supportärende" fick det bli.
<bent45> Det är inte alltid en felanmälan.
<realubot> En felanmälan har skickats!
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<bent45> En felanmälan har elektroniskt registrerats i den automatiska databehandlingsapparaturen.
<bent45> Kanske är en formulering med viss arkaisk klang.
<spacebug-> telia använder ordet "support" tele2/tre/bredbandsbolaget använder "kundservice"
<realubot> arkaisk?
<realubot> Ett kundserviceärende!
<bent45> Det är åter igen fel böjning. Man skapar inte en support eller en kundservice. :/
<bent45> Ja... det var också ett alternativ.
<bent45> realubot: Ålderdomligt.
<realubot> Aja.
<bent45> Aja låter som att du uppgivet slår ut med händerna och säga "aja, jag har sagt mitt i alla fall" och blir smått sur. Är det korrekt uppfattat?
<realubot> Ditt ADB-ärende har registrerats!
<realubot> bent45: Nej. Jag är inte smått sur.
<bent45> Eller är det åter igen dialekten i text som jag misstolkar?
<realubot> Men annars var det korrekt.
<bent45> Som när folk skriver "amen".
<bent45> När de menar "jajamen".
<realubot>  Jag har sagt mitt men är inte sur.
<realubot> bent45: Jobbar du som språksnut?
<bent45> I wish.
<bent45> Jag menar... "om det ändå vore så väl".
<realubot> Är det värre ändå
<realubot> ?
<bent45> D.v.s. att få betalt för att klaga på saker.
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<Guest60740> hallå .. testar unbutu för första gången ska dra igång dhcpd har kört apt-get dhcp3-server o allt  ... men hittar inte dhacpd.conf fil som ska ligga under etc/dhcp3 något tipps ?
<realubot> Guest60740: suudo find / -name 'dhacpd.conf'
<bent45> Alltså... jag ska inte sitta och påstå att Windows på något sätt är problemfritt, varken för nybörjare eller experter med 20 års erfarenhet, men jag skrockade ändå till nyss när jag såg Guest60740s fråga. Hehe.
<realubot> *sudo
<bent45> (I sken av allt prat om att det "bara är att köra".)
<realubot> Guest60740: Du kan börja med: sudo find /etc/ -name 'dhacpd.conf'
<realubot> Leta upp filen med find. Om filen finns ö.h.t.
<Ivnswe> jvla skit... får nog dra in slack igen den rullade ialla fall  tills disken rasa
<CasperN> jag hör ett återkommande "klickande" ljud i mina hörlurar, vad ska jag göra för att bli av med det?
<CasperN> Alsa grejs
<CasperN> intel integrerat ljudkort, verkar vara ett återkommande problem för foilk som har samma fel
<CasperN> men vet någon hur man löser detta?
<CasperN> det har förekommit titt som tätt genom åren med denna datorn alltid i samband med linux
<bent45> CasperN: Sluta lyssna på afrikansk rap.
<bent45> Om du vill att det klickande ljudet ska upphöra.
<bent45> Vad betyder "Alsa grejs"?
<CasperN> var ju precis det svaret jag ville ha...
<CasperN> ALSA drivrutiner
<CasperN> alltså inte pulse audio eller OSS
<CasperN> eller vad det nu finns för alternativ
<bent45> Ledsen. Är bokstavligen DÖDstrött.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<CasperN> samma fel som beskrivs här http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289240
<CasperN> men lösningen går inte att applicera då filen de föreslår man ska ändra saknar den raden redan
<arand> CasperN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/381201 kommentar #16
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 381201 in linux "snd-hda-intel powersave option and "CLICK" from speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> CasperN: Samt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/381201/comments/65 För Natty
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 381201 in linux "snd-hda-intel powersave option and "CLICK" from speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CasperN> problemet är att det inte finns något om powersave i alsa-base.conf
<CasperN> filen saknar den information som verkar vara lösningen för vissa
<CasperN> och poppet är snarare var tredje sekund än var tionde, i de fall det står en tidsgräns för powersave på tio sekunder
<CasperN> alltså vad som brukar vara default enligt vad andra skriver
<CasperN> jag sitter i 10.10 btw, men felet har varit det samma så länge jag minns i andra tidigare versioner
<CasperN> felet är dock enbart i linux bör nämnas
<CasperN> en till sak, poppande ljudet finns även när jag spelar övriga ljud, ser ett videoklipp eller lyssnar på musik
<realubot> *pust*
<arand> CasperN: Läste du det jag länkade? Innefattar ditt fall också.
<CasperN> arand: jo såg det i sista länken, kom precis tillbaks efter lunch
<CasperN> ska granska det lite och se om det stämmer
<xyzp> *:-)*
<xyzp> hej å hå
<ePax> Någon som använder nagios?
<ePax> Icke....
<kodein> jodå
<kodein> men varför ställer du en sådan fråga? är det popularitetsundersökning?
<kodein> men en annan sak som är lite konstig är din villfarelse att alla i kanalen liksom sitter på helspänn för att svara på om huruvida de använder nagios till den grad att de ska svara dig inom 2 minuter en söndagkväll.
<ePax> kodein, Vad spelar det för roll om det är vardag eller söndagskväll... e folk här så är dom... Fick inget svar här frågade i en annan knal och problemet är typ löst :D
<kodein> frågorna är ju 1. varför du dels inte ställer den riktiga frågan direkt och 2. varför du förväntar dig svar inom 2 minuter
<ePax> asså har du mens eller?
<kodein> varför går du i försvarsställning?
<ePax> Jag har varit på irc x antal år och även här x antal år så du behöver inte bete dig som om jag är super-newbie som inte ens vet hur man ställer frågan... JAG VET.... att frågan var inte är "direkt" utan en "indirekt"
<ePax> Det är slöseri med tid att vänta :D därför förväntar jag mig svar direkt
<ePax> (;
<ePax> asså sluta :)
<kodein> synd att dina x år inte har gett dig grundläggande social kompetens, eller ens en förståelse om hur irc fungerar.
<ePax> Min IQ är nog på tok för liten för att ha grundläggande social kompetens. Inte ens efter så många år har jag lärt mig. Jag antar att min inlärningsförmåga är rätt så liten.
<ePax> Men jag försöker iaf.
<cahoot> ePax, svaret är ett definitivt : ja
<kodein> ok. ett tips till framtida interaktioner är att inte gå i försvarsställning och fråga om folk har mens så fort de säger emot dig.
<CasperN> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.388250/startdatum-klart-for-copyswedes-avgift
<CasperN> vilka satans svin
<ePax> kodein, Får väl tänkta på det i framtiden.
 * realubot skjuter ett varningsskott i kanalens tak för att ePax och kodein ska lugna ner sig.
<arand> kodein: ePax kanske inte föjlde praxis för frågor i IRC, sant. Samtidigt  svarade du ganska aggresivt på det.
<kodein> arand: *kjamiz*
 * arand slänger en stol på realubot
 * CasperN panikbeställer hårddiskar för bunkring
 * realubot kysser arand.
<haffe> Annars är det fri handel i Europa.
<CasperN> tror du på det?
<haffe> Så när skatten rasar uppåt är det bara att köpa i utlandet.
<ePax> cahoot, Jag har nrpe client (suse) och nagios server på debian, samtliga kommandot på nrpe är hardcore kodade och allt fungerar förutom ssh... ssh är en annan port än normala och jag får det inte att funka... det här är felmeddelanded på ssh CHECK_NRPE: Error - Could not complete SSL handshake.
<CasperN> det lär bli tull på hårddiskar
<realubot> CasperN: Köp ett hdd-chassi istället och interna hdd eftersom avgiften bara gäller USB-minnen och externa hdd.
<CasperN> realubot: va? det missade jag?
<CasperN> säkert?
<realubot> CasperN: http://www.inet.se/artikel/4903158/hd-kabinett-2st-sata-2x2-5-3-5-usb2-0-och-esata
<CasperN> så mina älskade spinpoints kommer vara kvar på samma låga pris?
<realubot> CasperN: Det står ju i id-artikeln.
<realubot> *idg
<ePax> NU lite allmänt. Jag känner mig hemma här så jag är inte så petig med att vara super korrekt med att ställa frågor exakt så som det står på topic... därför känner jag att jag får larva mig ibland :D
<CasperN> ah, för upprörd för att läsa rätt
<CasperN> men det är ändå bara en tidsfråga tror jag
<CasperN> det hör ju till det vanliga att Sverige går med på fel beslut när det gäller it
<CasperN> epax fixa om din teckenkodning
<CasperN> (17.59.24) ePax: NU lite allm?nt. Jag k?nner mig hemma h?r s? jag ?r inte s? petig med att vara super korrekt med att st?lla fr?gor exakt s? som det st?r p? topic... d?rf?r k?nner jag att jag f?r
<arand> CasperN: No u
<CasperN> ok
<CasperN> är det min som är fel?
<arand> Jag ser bådas okej ;)
<ePax> Jag ser både min och din ok... Skulle tro att du bör fixa den
<realubot> CasperN: Jag ser ePax å,ä och ö-tecken.
<CasperN> hmm jag ser allas utom hans, därför jag undrade
<realubot> Ok. :S
<CasperN> felet kan ju helt klart ligga hos mig, då jag bytt klient nyligen
<realubot> ePax: Take it cool ePax. Jag tycker inte att din nagios-fråga var farlig.
<ePax> hah
<ePax> haha
<realubot> Även om den var indirekt och du var het på gröten för att få svar. :)
<CasperN> hmm har UTF-8 för freenode kontot
<Puttek> Visst är GRUB i Ubuntu från start? Och det är "gedit /root/grub/menu.lst" för att få fram filen där man ändrar bootmöjligheter?
<ePax> realubot, det var jag nog
<realubot> Puttek: Det där har väl ändrats sedan Grub2?
<realubot> Puttek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<realubot> Puttek: "GRUB 2 incorporates a totally revised directory and file hierarchy. The menu.lst of GRUB legacy is no longer used."
<realubot> Puttek: "This is the file most closely resembling GRUB's /boot/grub/menu.lst. This file contains the GRUB 2 menu information but unlike GRUB's menu.lst the grub.cfg file is not meant to be edited. "
<Puttek> realubot: Det förklarar varför den filen är tom när jag öppnar den. :p
<realubot> Puttek: "This configuration file contains information formerly contained in the upper section of GRUB Legacy's menu.lst and items contained on the end of the kernel line. The entries in this file can be edited by a user with administrator (root) privileges and are incorporated into grub.cfg when it is updated. Specific configuration settings are detailed in the Configuring GRUB 2 section below."
<realubot> Puttek: Kolla under File Structure i länken.
<Puttek> realubot: För farligt för att jag ska pilla med det där, känns det som. Såg dock att det fanns en GUI app där man kan ändra timeout och sånt där.
<realubot> Puttek: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/grub-customizer/
<realubot> Det eller?
<Puttek> Där, startupmanager
<Puttek> Varför skriver jag "där" när jag ska skriva "nej"?
<Puttek> Jag testade programmet och windows fanns inte som alternativ att välja ens, så det är struntsamma ändå.
<realubot> Puttek: Startupmanager verkar inte lika avancerat.
<realubot> som Grub customizer
<realubot> Jag har inte testat något av dom så...
<lilleman72> kan ngn förklara varför inte "gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "maximize,minimize,close:""dunkar?
<Puttek> Om jag installerar windows på annan partition, får man automatiskt möjlighet att välja vad som ska bootas eller måste man fixa detta manuellt? Jag vill kunna använda Ubuntu, utan att behöva installera om varje gång. :P
<CasperN> arand: det blev ingen förbättring med de länkarna du skrev
<CasperN> samma ljudbugg fortfarande
<realubot> Puttek: Om du installerar Windows efter att du har installerat Ubuntu så kommer Windows att skriva över Grub med Windows MBR.
<realubot> Puttek: Då måste du återställa Grub efteråt för att du ska få se alla boot-alternativ i listan. Annars tror jag bara att Windows kommer att boota eftersom MBR "inte har stöd för Ubuntu".
<realubot> Puttek: Du återställer Grub genom att boota Ubuntu Live och köra något kommando i Terminalen där. Guide finns.
<realubot> Puttek: SIMPLEST - Copy GRUB 2 Files from the LiveCD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Puttek> realubot: Jaha, man kan göra det via live-cd. Då gör jag på det viset.
<realubot> Det ska fungera ja.
<realubot> lilleman72: gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/metacity/general/button_layout menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Angelkiller> Hur kommer det sig att min "theme" blir ljusgrå antar att programmet som sköter "themen" dör eller något likande eller kan det vara minnes problem? något man kan se på nått sätt? eller kan man starta om programmet utan att det man håller på med dör...
<realubot> Angelkiller: Händer det oavsett vilket tema du kör eller händer det bara när du använder ett speciellt tema?
<Angelkiller> Det mesta hoppade igång igen efter att jag gick in i inställningar för utseende,
<Angelkiller> realubot: använder ambiance temat
<Angelkiller> i klassiskt läge
<Angelkiller> gnome
<realubot> Angelkiller: Ok, standardtemat då?
<Angelkiller> precis
<realubot> Det låter mer som något med grafikkortet. Typ drivrutinen...
<Angelkiller> installerar wine1.3 när det hände
<Angelkiller> har en Ati Radeon HD 6750
<realubot> Jag var med om det när jag körde Ubuntu på min netbook.
<Angelkiller> eller om det är 6850
<realubot> Jag blev av med det när jag stängde av avancerade skrivbordseffekter.
<Angelkiller> ok på så vis, vill jag ju inte göra...
<realubot> Angelkiller: Kör du med en proprietära drirutinen då?
<Angelkiller> Ja det gör jag
<lilleman72> realubot det funkar itne
<Angelkiller> lite dåligt med ledigt minne  169296k free skulle kunna vara det
<Puttek> Jag testar, det är värt ett försök. Tack för infon realubot.
<realubot> lilleman72: gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<realubot> lilleman72: Så då?
<realubot> lilleman72: Tesat att sätta det manuellt då: http://linuxexchange.org/questions/83/how-do-i-move-the-minimize-maximize-and-close-buttons-in-ubuntu-lucid-back-to-where-they-used-to-be
<Angelkiller> någon som vet om man kan starta om teman med knappar osv på något sätt utan att logga ut?
<realubot> *testa
<Angelkiller> lilleman72: ubuntu-tweaker
<Angelkiller> löser dina problem.
<realubot> Angelkiller: Det är väl bara att byta tema och byta tillbaka till det andra temat igen?
<Angelkiller> realubot: knappar följer inte med, va inte så noga tänkte om det fanns ex restart [program som sköter tema] typ
<realubot> lilleman72: ElleR: conflation-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type
<realubot> string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<CasperN> någon som har någon idé om hur jag kan gå till väga för att bli av med det upprepande "poppande" ljudet som upprepas var tredje sekund i ubuntu 10.10 för mig?
<realubot> lilleman72: conflation?
<realubot> lilleman72: gconftool-2
<CasperN> jag har fortfarande inte hittat en lösning till felet
<realubot> CasperN: Vad är det för poppande ljud?
<CasperN> ett upprepande dovt ljud som loopas hela tiden
<CasperN> tror att det kan ha med strömspararläge
<CasperN> iaf enligt google
<CasperN> men inget som föreslås verkar lösa problemet
<CasperN> det är mycket irriterande
<CasperN> och man kan inte lyssna på musik eller se videomaterial utan att störas av missljudet
<CasperN> jag har integrerat ljudkort i mitt intel moderkort , och felet verkar vara på ett sätt relaterat till detta
<CasperN> det är en återkommande sak som nämns iaf
<CasperN> allt som har med /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf på nätet gäller inte
<CasperN> inte heller de med /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/intel-audio-powersave
<realubot> CasperN: Har du testat att starta om PulseAudio?
<CasperN> ja
<CasperN> felet är inte nytt bör nämnas
<CasperN> utan jag har lidit av det allt sedan 2006
<CasperN> varje gång jag kört ubuntu
<CasperN> och försökt använda ubuntu som desktop
<CasperN> jag brukar efter ett tag tröttna och ge upp dvs
<CasperN> då jag aldrig verkar hitta vettig lösning för felet
<CasperN> men det presenteras nya lösningar med varje version, men felet kvarstår jämt
<realubot> CasperN: Har du testat olika högtalare?
<cahoot> upprepas det regelbundet var 3:e sek?
<CasperN> ja
<realubot> Finns ljudet där om du kör med hörlurar t.ex.?
<CasperN> japp
<CasperN> alltid
<CasperN> med ubuntu
<CasperN> inte med windows
<CasperN> jag bar hyfsat bra ljudutrustning om man bortser från ljudkortet som är integrerat
<realubot> Ok, vad har du för ljudkrets då?
<CasperN> hörlurarna och högtalare är det inte fel på
<realubot> Ok.
<CasperN> någon intel hda grej
<CasperN> mer vet jag faktiskt inte
<realubot> CasperN: sudo lshw -c sound
<realubot> Hund: Duktig vovve.
<CasperN> realubot: http://pastebin.com/1FKbNNAL
<Hund> realubot: Vad?
<CasperN> kan säga att när jag skrev  lshw -c sound så blev poppandet annolunda en kort stund
<CasperN> intensicare
<cahoot> CasperN, kör top och se om det är ngn regelbundet återkommande aktivitet som sammanfaller med ljudet - man kan ju undra om det är t ex skrivning till  en loggfil (t ex ---MARK--- i syslog) som ger en ström puls som inte är avskärmad
<CasperN> intensivare*
<realubot> CasperN: Det har du testat eller: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-fix-crackling-noise-on-hda-audio-cards-in-ubuntu-9-10.html
<CasperN> ja, men det gäller inte för 10.10
<CasperN> skrev ju det
<CasperN> alsa-base.conf ser inte ut så som den gjorde tidigare
<cahoot> det kan knappast vara något som har med den filens utessende/innehåll att göra
<CasperN> kan heller inte se något som ser misstänksamt ut i top
<CasperN> alltså  power-save option är flyttade
<CasperN> och även om jag ändrat den till false som i länken  arand länka förut så hjälpte det inte
<CasperN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/381201/comments/65
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 381201 in linux "snd-hda-intel powersave option and "CLICK" from speakers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cahoot> startat om alsa efter ändringen?
<CasperN> ja
<CasperN> gjorde det nyss
<realubot> Hund: Nej, inget. Duktig hund bara som kom in i kanalen.
<realubot> CasperN: Jag läste något om att sätta c2 state till ett max-värde eller något.
<lilleman72> realubot tack
<realubot> lilleman72: np
<lilleman72> realubot jag bytte modem & nu när jag ska connecta med VNC så fdet inte??
<CasperN> fan vad trött och ittiterad man blir på sånna här skitfel
<CasperN> kör fast utan att hitta några lösningar
<CasperN> all info är bara diffus och ingen verkar ha någon aning om någonting
<xyzp> Kan det inte bli måndag snart, vill de
<schrimp> Det första man ser när man kommer in är att ngn önskar det vore måndag.. ? :P
<haffe> Han kanske väntar på något på posten?+
<xyzp> Ska hämta min nya nalle :-)
<xyzp> haffe, vill du ha deb gammla som e nött?
<xyzp> den
<haffe> Nej tack, det är bra.
<xyzp> haffe, ok, allt bra med dig?
<haffe> Sådär.
<haffe> Mycket att göra.
<xyzp> Kan inte uppdatera Thunderbird, ifrån hjälpmenyn- uppdatera. Den är bara gra åinte klickbar, varför?
<cahoot> ubuntu?
<xyzp> Thunderbird
<cahoot> använder du ubuntu?
<xyzp> cahoot, ver 4 säger den att det ingår, men den heter xandros
<cahoot> då är min gissning (i brist på felmeddelanden) att de versioner av libs mm som finns på systemet inte är kompatibla med den önskade versionen av TB  (fast egentligen tvärtom)
<xyzp> ok, de låg inne från affären
<xyzp> cahoot, ja sa fel till dig det var debian, men den ligger under ubuntu
<cahoot> inget av detta är väl en nyhet för dig efter ett par månader md samma typ av frågor här i kanalen
<xyzp> cahoot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/614649/
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> vad händer här ikväll då?
<xyzp> amelia, hej
<larsemil> xyzp: kör inte du någon sån där xandros som kommer med datorn?
<amelia> hej xyzp!
<Philip5> amelia: ikväll är det ju vila efter gårdagen
<larsemil> xyzp: men vi kan inte ge någon support för xandros.
<amelia> Philip5: jaså? vad hände igår?
<Philip5> amelia: var du inte i innerstan igår? då lär du ha märkt det
<larsemil> xyzp: varför skickar du den till mig?
<amelia> Philip5: nop, jag höll mig därifrån... var väl massa idioter som sprang runt i stan.. lite fortare än vanligt då..
<realubot> Hm, varför brudar det när jag kör låtar genom grooveshark?
<realubot> *brusar
<Philip5> amelia: precis... och en av dem var jag :D
<realubot> Det är inte brudarna den gången.
<CasperN> en fråga angåend WINE, kan man fixa AA för text i wine?
<realubot> AA?
<CasperN> allt ser väldigt skarpt och 90tal ut just nu
<Philip5> anti aliasing
<amelia> Philip5: haha, skyll dig själv då. :)
<Philip5> amelia: :P
<amelia> Philip5: vann du?
<Philip5> amelia: inte riktigt men jag kom ju iaf runt
<amelia> Philip5: alltid något.
<realubot> CasperN: Har du testat att sätta c2 på prollen då?
<CasperN> realubot: jag löste ljudproblemet
<CasperN> det var konflikt med alla cd/dvd enheter
<CasperN> så jag stände av allt sånt med alsa mixer
<CasperN> vet inte hur man gjorde det med alsa mixer i terminal
<CasperN> men hittade ett gui som var mer lättanvänt
<einand> börjar bli en stor kanal
<CasperN> det verkar alltså inte ha haft med energisparning att göra
<realubot> CasperN: Aha, genom att?
<CasperN> så nu till nästa problem, att texter ser förjävliga ut i wine
<realubot> CasperN: Aha. Nu ser jag.
<einand> CasperN dålig font
<CasperN> nja
<einand> jo
<CasperN> det brukar ju ha med att man samplar text i windoiws precis som i ubuntu
<realubot> einand: Deb är ju lika stor/liten som innan?
<einand> ?
<realubot> *Den
<realubot> Kanalen.
<CasperN> nu saknar wine texten aa
<einand> när jag var här sist var det ~50 pers
<CasperN> linux har det
<CasperN> så det är inte tecksnittets fel
<CasperN> snarare att funktionen inte är aktiv för wine
<realubot> einand: Nah. Det har ju varit 100 personer här i år och dar.
<realubot> einand: Men nu ska jag inte vara sådan när du är här på besök.
<realubot> Vi har ju fint främmande i kanalen ikväll!
<realubot> einand: Hur står det till med dig då?
<realubot> Är ljudkvalitén så kass att det ljudet brusar?
<realubot> i Grooveshark.
<CasperN> realubot: kvalitén bestäms väl av användarna som laddar upp låtarna?
<realubot> CasperN: Jag vet inte. När jag spelar musik i Grooveshak så brusar det men inte på youtube.
<CasperN> möjligt att ljudkvaliten är lite sämmre ja
<CasperN> men den variera nog mycket i grooveshark
<realubot> CasperN: Mhm, kanske bara var några låtar.
<Beelzi> har inte märkt några problem med ljudet i grooveshark, har varit nån enstaka låt ibland men
<realubot> Tja. Nu fungerar det. Jag har dåliga högtalare också.
<CasperN> tycker man hittat dålig musik på spotify också ibland
<CasperN> minns att spotify la upp en hel skiva av Carbon Based Lifeforms som var en kopia av en rip på piratebay
<CasperN> skivan var som en enda låt, typ 70min lång
<CasperN> precis som rippen
<realubot> Haha
<haffe> Är det någon här som behärskar det tyska språket?
<haffe> Jag har hittat ett recept som pratar om 'Tatar', och jag har verkligen ingen aning om vad det är.
<realubot> haffe: I begränsad utsträckning. Vad gäller det?
<realubot> stek?
<CasperN> eller fel av mig, var nog solar fields leaving home
<CasperN> aja, någon av dem iaf
<CasperN> man kan ju ifrågasätta deras källor ibland iaf
<realubot> haffe: "tartar steak, type of steak, specific type of cut of meat "
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad det betyder.
<realubot> haffe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatar
<realubot> google.de
<realubot> haffe: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A5biff
<realubot> RÃ¥biff?
<realubot> :S
<rolfblidborg> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/29/skype-taken-to-task-by-angry-users-over-claimed-crapware-payload/
<rolfblidborg> Klart att det skulle gå åt helvete med skype!
<spacebug-> finns inte gamla hederliga smartctrl som ubuntupaket?
<spacebug-> aha
<spacebug-> smartmontools hette paketet
<recharge> någon som vet ett bra program som gör att man kan se vädret på panelen eller liknande.. har provat docky som verkar bra.. om det inte vore så att den hakar upp sig hela tiden
<metatagg> recharge: du kan lägga till att visa vädret där det visas datum/tid, testa att högerklicka och välja inställningar eller liknande
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad gör det paketet?
<recharge> metatagg: hittar inte några väderinställningar där
<metatagg> recharge: vad har du för ubuntu-version?
<recharge> 11.04
<metatagg> och du använder unity?
<recharge> ja
<realubot> recharge: sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<metatagg> aha, jag trodde du hade gnome.
<recharge> vet inte riktigt vad jag har lol
<recharge> ok.. funkar bra.. tack
<realubot> recharge: Om du använder 11.04 med det nya utseendet så har du Unity.
<recharge> ja då har jag det
<metatagg> passade på att fixa den till min laptop jag med... tack realubot :)
<schrimp> om man ska köra ssh utan lösenordsinloggningar.. måste man köra lösenordslösa nycklar då?
<recharge> undrar varför vädergrejen i docky hakade upp sig.. kanske krävde för mycket 3d?
<realubot> metatagg: np
<CasperN> jag körde igenom denna guiden http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-to-enable-font-anti-aliasing-in.html
<CasperN> utan skillnad
<CasperN> vad kan jag göra för fel nu då
<realubot> schrimp: Ja, annars måste du låsa upp nyckeln när du loggar in. Men om jag inte har missuppfattat allt så används lösenordet på nyckeln bara lokalt för att skydda nyckeln.
<schrimp> realubot, tack, jag får forska lite mer i detta :)
<realubot> schrimp: Du kan ju styra vilja ip som får ansluta till ssh-servern. Om du ansluter från samma ställe hela tiden t.ex.
<realubot> Det blir ju ett skydd om du nu tar bort lösen på nycklarna.
<Puttek> Finns det något sätt att ändra och trixa med dockan till vänster i 11.04?
<Markslap> Den är väl till vänster per automatik?
<CasperN> fick inte till fina fonter i programmet jag ville, men det har nog mer med programmets egna val än vad wine kan påverka verkare det som
<CasperN> fick till snygga fonter i menyer dock, så jag får känna mig nöjd
<realubot> Puttek: Använd på egen risk: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gunity-app-lets-you-tweak-the-unity-desktop/
<realubot> Jag har aldrig testat den och har ingen aning om källan är säker.
<Puttek> Markslap: Det är den nog. Dumt att man inte kan ändra något i den dock.
<Puttek> realubot: Jag testar!
<realubot> 600 KiB/s seed linuxdistros. Det ni!
<schrimp> realubot, jag har dynamisk ip, men det funkar att köra med en dyndns adress också förmodar jag?
<Philip5> antii: var det du som skejtade och åker bmx och sånt?
<maxjezy> bygger lego och ringer hem till folk med?
<dagon_> Philip5: jag kör kde nu :o
<CasperN> svikigt wmfs?
<Squarism> Philip5: yo
<Squarism> När blire coh då?
<realubot> Det låter barnsligt att bygga lego. Det låter nästan som att konfa Linux.
<Puttek> Det är en hel vetenskap att få igång rtorrent.
<Philip5> Squarism: jadu, snart kanske men inte ikväll. sitter inte så långa stunder. är rätt sliten från att jag sprang stockholms marathon igår
 * Puttek applåderar!
<Philip5> tack tack
<dagon_> CasperN: det ville inte leka snällt
<realubot> Varför säger rtorrent Couldn't resolve host name när jag addar en http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent?
<realubot> Jag har iso-filen i Downloads redan och rtorrent räknar upp alla MB i rtorrents display.
<CasperN> undra hur lång tid det tar innan vi måste börja betala bredbandskatt pga fildelning?
<CasperN> alla vet ju att internet är till för att dela filer
<realubot> Philip5: Vann du då?
 * CasperN tipsar copyswede i hopp om att få joina deras tuffa gäng
<realubot> CasperN: Jag är mer skraj för att vi ev. måste abonnera på webbsajter. Som TV-kanaler, typ.
<CasperN> eller betala tvavgift pga att svt finns på nätet
<CasperN> för det betyder ju att varje dator är en tv
<realubot> 199 kr/månad så får du aftonbladet.se, svt.se, o.s.v.
<Puttek> realubot: En intressantare fråga är varför rtorrent ger felmeddelande "Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:23: Junk at end of input."
<realubot> Eller pris/GB data du har skickat under en månad. Som med mobila bredband.
<realubot> Puttek: Du har något tecken som inte ska vara med tror jag på rad 23.
<realubot> Hur ser rad 23 ut? Kolla med: gedit .rtorrent.rc
<Puttek> realubot: Jag kopierade in från guiden på ubuntu-se.org
<Puttek> En annan som hade samma problem, men hans lösning fungerade ej för mig.
<realubot> Puttek: Det finns en rtorrent-mall. Kopiera den till din Hemkatalog annars: cp /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/examples/rtorrent.rc .rtorrent.rc
<realubot> Den fungerar för mig.
<rolfblidborg> Jag gillar konceptet över att ha ett torrentprogram i terminalen
<rolfblidborg> Saknar det lite till OS X
<CasperN> någon här som har en wacom tablet och fått den att funka med tryckkänslighet i wine?
<Puttek> realubot: Härligt!
<Puttek> Nu startade det direkt
<realubot> Puttek: Mm. Du får konfa .rtorrent.rc om du vill. Det är en hel del options att gå igenom.
<realubot> CasperN: maxjezy har en Wacom-bräda men det där men Wine vet jag inte.
<Puttek> ./ är det direkt till katalogen så man slipper allt innan?
<CasperN> realubot: snackat med honom redan
<realubot> Puttek: Det är relativ path.
<realubot> *relative
<realubot> Från där du står. rtorrent har väl en basepath, typ din Hemkatalog?
<realubot> Så ./Downloads är Downloads i din Hemkatalog, tror jag,
<Squarism> Philip5: oh, duktigt!
<realubot> Puttek: Får du igång någon download?
<realubot> Jag får inte igång rtorrent och i loggen står det: Received unsupported message type.
<realubot> Vad innebär det i praktiken?
<cHarNe2> realubot: kommer det upp när du startar?
<cHarNe2> realubot: har du nått skummt i din config?
<Puttek> realubot: Nä, det vill sig inte.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det kommer upp när jag trycket på Ctrl+S för att starta en markerad torrent.
<Puttek> Dags att krypa till kojs, får fortsätta pilla imorgon. Goden schlafen!
<realubot> Första trycker jag Backspace och klistrar in http-adressen till ubuntu.com...torrent. Därester räknar rtorrent upp data eftersom iso-filen redan finns i Downloads. Sedan startar den inte.
<realubot> Puttek: Natt!
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag kopierade konfigen från /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/examples/rtorrent.rc rakt av.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot applåderar i takt till x_links dans.
<realubot> Fan vad bra han dansar.
<x_link> :D
<cHarNe2> realubot: borde funka att köra utan conf, testa det
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Japp. Nu fungerar det. Tack.
<cHarNe2> realubot: np
<realubot> Nej, det gör det inte alls ju.
<cHarNe2> o.O?
<realubot> Det stoppade...
<cHarNe2> samma fel?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Nja, först ser det ut att gå igång nu men sedan kommer samma fel och sist kommer ett nytt fel: Inactive: Hash check on download completion found bad chunks, consider using "safe_sync".
<cHarNe2> realubot: har du en session map? eller massa torrents?
<realubot> Jag har ingen .session
<Philip5> Squarism: jo visst
<realubot> Men jag skapade en tom .session-fil men det hälpte inte.
<cHarNe2> realubot: det ska vara en mapp, men strunt samma
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag testade att ta bort filen genom Transmission och la till torrenten i rtorrent men det blir samma fel.
<realubot> Tracker: [Couldn't resolve host name]
<cHarNe2> realubot: det har med dns att göra
<realubot> Så står det precis under filen i View: main.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Mhm, misstänker det.
<realubot> Kan det ha att göra med att Transmission är inställt på torrent-file?
<cHarNe2> njaa
<cHarNe2> realubot: testa denna konf: http://pastie.org/1990607
<cHarNe2> dock måste du starta rtorrent från ~
<cHarNe2> och skapa ~/Download och ~/.session
<Philip5> Squarism: i den här trailern kan du ju se några snabba klipp från uppsala. såg du något av inspelningen? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kOFGI0p6SM
<cHarNe2> realubot: hur funkar det=?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Inte alls.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Det verkar vara en bugg: "Sounds like a bug in libcurl or libcares then (if curl was compiled to use it).
<realubot> "
<realubot> cHarNe2: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ticket/819
<realubot> invalid för det har inte med rtorrent att göra.
<realubot> Men det här måste ju drabba många som kör rtorrent i 10.10?
<realubot> cHarNe2: Jag startar rtorrent från Terminalen i $HOME.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Hm, jag hade bara en .session-fil. Inte en /.session-katalog.
<einand> realubot, bor du på irc? oavsätt tid på dygnet är du här
<realubot> Jag har skapat ./session och ställer in så rtorrent ska tanka ner i Ubuntus vanliga ./Downloads. Det står attt den försöker ansluta; trying to... men sedan kommer samma fel som innan upp igen.
<realubot> einand: fjärrinloggning vet la du.
<einand> ?
<realubot> einand: Ja? Om jag ansluter till hemdatorn remote?
<cHarNe2> einand: klart att man ska vara här så mycket som möjligt ;)
<realubot> einand: Frågan är snarare varför du inte är här?
<Squarism> Philip5: tyckte mig see drottninggatan.. men de kanske mest va för att det va enda stället jag vet att de filmat på?
 * realubot blänget argt på rtorrent.
<Philip5> ja och på trädgårdsgatan intill
<realubot> *blänger
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du sprungit?
<Philip5> maxjezy: yupp
<Philip5> maxjezy: bara 4,2 mil
<rolfblidborg> Pratar vi helsingborg nu?
<amelia> sthlm
<maxjezy> ja var i stockholm ett par dagar här nu i veckan
<maxjezy> vilken stad
<maxjezy> tog tre minuter från att vi lämnade tåget så började det ösa ner regn
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-21
<einand> inte kul?
<realubot> einand: Ser ut som en lågstatusfestival.
<einand> realubot: status är väldigt viktigt för dig va?
<realubot> einand: Nej, men jag är inte intresserad av tråkiga festivaler.
<einand> hur vet du att den var tråkig?
<realubot> Det vet jag inte. Det ser tråkigt ut.
<realubot> Det ser ut som en lågbudgetfestival.
<realubot> Lågbudgetfestivaler brukar vara tråkiga.
<einand> saker blir vad man gör det till
<einand> i mitt tycke, och säkert ca 100 andra pers tyckte det var skitnajs
<realubot> Det lutar mer och mer mot att jag överger Firefox.
<einand> varför då?
<einand> Firefox verkar lite lågstatus
<realubot> http://www.fra.se/jobb/
<realubot> Så vass är inte jag. Jag berättar ju för er hur vass jag är.
<phnom> Morrn
<hexabit> Idag har min brandvägg ett års jubilemum. (uppe ett år) Grattis brandväggen!! :)
<andol> hexabit: Införskaffat någon present till den, eller är den redan bortskämd med paket?
<bamsefar> andol: :D
<andol> bamsefar: tackar :)
<dfxz> morrrn
<Barre> morrn morrn...
<Barre> ååå.. andol är på G idag.. sköj =)
<bamsefar> Barre: Morrn
<andol> Barre: MÃ¥ndag ju!
<andol> Barre: Dessutom så vann Linköping Spex-SM :)
<Barre> Morrn bamsefar
<Barre> andol: you keep it going... i like it alooot
<bamsefar> Barre: Fortfarande semester?
<Haffe> Ska denna plåga aldrig ta slut?
 * Haffe tycker inte om pollen.
 * arand sympatihostar lite grann
<einand> Haffe: flytta till göteborg, förutom igår så har vi haft konstant regn i två veckor
<Barre> bamsefar: nope... kom hem vid 03:00-tiden inatt, så nu är det full fart på jobbet
<bamsefar> Barre: Härligt!
<Nafallo> Barre: sa vad gor du uppe nu? o_O
<Nafallo> Barre: ...eller... du jobbade inte till 3 igar...
<Barre> Nafallo: nej... jag kom hem från semestern 03:00 igår :P
<Barre> och nu... måndagsmöte \o/
<andol> Barre: Karma!
<Nafallo> Barre: tycker inte synd om dig langre.
<Haffe> Ahhhhhhhhhtcooooo!
<propus> God morgon gott folk!
<coffe> larsemil,  ping
<realubot> God morgon.
<propus> realubot: god morgon
<propus> !
<itmannen> Bra jobbat av en gammal man. La mig 22 och sov till 11:30 i ett sträck. Jisses
<propus> itmannen: gammal man?. hur gammal är du? =)
<itmannen> propus:  Iof så är allt relativt. Jag är 58
<realubot> Det där kallar jag att sova som ett barn.
<propus> itmannen: hehe okej.. då får jag känna mig ung :D
<itmannen> propus:  Grattis :)
<propus> tack =)
<itmannen> realubot:  Beror nog på att jag har barnasinnet i behåll
<realubot> "Lust, attraktion och förmågan att hålla sig till en och samma partner handlar – i princip – bara om biokemiska processer i hjärnan, menar han, processer som går att manipulera med hjälp av substanser."
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/livslang-romans-med-hjalp-av-medicin
<realubot> itmannen: Eller på att du hänger i ett dagis på dagarna.
 * realubot manipulerar kanalens biokemiska processer.
<realubot> Tjo vad det var livat i holken i dag då.
<realubot> Ni får lugna er lite. Man hinner ju inte läsa allt ni skriver.
<speedxco1e> Hej, vilka ssds är vettiga förutom intel? Jag har en intel 320 80gb ssd, som jag behöver köra i raid1, med en annan disk av vettigt märke.
<dfxz> såg billiga på kjell o co för 990:- 120gb dock. san disk
<larsemil> hej!
<dfxz> kalsongväder
<larsemil> har ständiga problem med min md-array eftersom jag lade /boot på den av någon konstig anledning som jag för alltid kommer hata mig för
<larsemil> men kom på att jag ju har en disk över som jag skulle kunna lägga /boot på istället
<Jeyne> Hej. Har ett problem då jag inte kan logga in på min vanliga användare. Kan dock logga in på en annan. Gissar att det är min hem mapp det är fel på. Något förslag på vad som har hänt?
<andol> Jeyne: Säger /var/log/auth.log något intressant?
<Jeyne> andol: Tyvärr. Det är bara en massa text och det säger mig inget
<antii> :D
<Jeyne> Säg mig vad ska jag leta efter? :)
<Jeyne> Så har någon annan något annat förslag på vad jag kan göra?
<morten771> Jeyne: slappa lite ute i solen? annars så kan du kanske koda ett program som detekterar alla applikationer som man har installerade på windows partitionen och lista dem snyggt och fint i wine-program menyn?
<Jeyne> Tänkte mer på det där att jag inte kan logga in
<morten771> aha, kom precis så jag såg aldrig frågan
<Jeyne> Jag blir tillbakakastad till inloggningsskärmen på min användare, men det går att logga in på andra
<morten771> (jag skulle tycka det var trevligt om alla windowsprogram man har installerat i sitt gamla os automatiskt är listat under Program/wine efter att linux-installationen är klar. förståss med diverse playonlinux/winetrix applicerat automatiskt)
<morten771> Jeyne: vad händer om du försöker logga in på den användaren i en textmod-inloggning? alltså om du tryck ctrl-alt-F1
<Rovanion> morten771: Det är inte alltid det går att köra program på en ntfs-partition genom wine, rättigheter och annan kul skit
<morten771> (ctrl-alt-f7 för att komma tillbaka i grafiken isf)
<Rovanion> lol, det borde du skrivit först :P
<Jeyne> morten771, Det fungerar att logga in där
<morten771> Rovanion: hmmm synd. tycker man borde kunna få det att funka på nått vis... jag har inte kört mycket med wine iofs, så jag kanske bara har ljusblå förhoppningar
<Rovanion> morten771: Det har fungerat fint för mig än så länge, men så har det inte fungerat för andra i andra situationer. Dessutom tillkommer ju att ntfs-3g är i user-space genom FUSE så det kostar i CPU-cykler
<Rovanion> All fun and games!
<morten771> Jeyne: okej så det är bara med grafisk inloggning som den ramlar ur igen? det kanske finns nån loggfil som säger nått om vad som hänt.. jag har dålig koll på sånnt dock. jag ser att jag har en massa felmeddelanden i min .xsession-errors här föresten
<morten771> :-)
<morten771> Rovanion:  aha så ntfs-stödet är slöare än det kunde varit?
<Jeyne> morten771, Det finns ett error: wininet:CommitUrlCacheEntryInternal no free entries. Men det enda som kommer upp när jag googlar handlar om wine.
<Rovanion> morten771: Så länge du har nog stor processor för spelet och ntfs-3g så är det inga problem med prestanda. Tydligen mest på integrerade system, typ din android, som det blir problem
<morten771> aha
<speakman> morrn
<morten771> morgon??? tittar ut-- nä det ser inte ut som morgon
<speakman> måste vara irc som laggar
<morten771> javisst :-)
<Ezim> hej kanalen.
<Ezim> framför allt hejar jag på alla idlare :P
<speakman> Ezim: hej hej / idlare
<speakman> ej att förväxla med idislare
<Rovanion> Finns det några som inte är idlare?
<Ezim> speakman, :)
<Ezim> Rovanion, jag ogillar idla.
<dfxz> woka woka äh äh
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
 * realubot undrar vart alla hans brudfans har tagit vägen ...
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu beundrar jag dig som kan sitta och kompilers det var ingen lek
<realubot> Varför säger EVolution ibland att man har två nya meddelanden när man bara har ett?
<realubot> Lågstatusklient, säger jag.
<Zappline> tjena
<Zappline> någon som kan hjälpa mig med en grej
<Zappline> behöver skapa en bootusb från mitt ubuntu betydligt äldre
<realubot> !ask | Zappline
<ubot2> Zappline: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<realubot> Zappline: Vad är det du har problem med då?
<Ezim> swecarp, hej du den store :P.
<Philip5> swecarp: vad är det du försöker kompilera då?
<Ezim> Philip5, hej på dig guru.
<Philip5> tjena
<Ezim> Philip5, tror swecarp vill gärna lära sig kompilera digikam
<Ezim> han verkar ha strul med digikam och hans kamera
<Philip5> jo jag har förstått det men det är nog inte digikam som är felet där utan libgphoto2
<Philip5> är iaf min gissning
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. jag vet inte. då jag ej anä
<Ezim> *använder digikam mer än importera sparade foton
<realubot> Ezim!
<realubot> Tur att du är här så kanalen inte självdör.
<Ezim> !Ezim
<ubot2> Factoid 'Ezim' not found
<Ezim> realubot, :)
<realubot> Det är låg aktivitet här nu.
<realubot> Folk har tagit semester.
<Ezim> realubot, det är snarare tack vare dig och itmannen den lever. annars är det bara idlare.
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> So it is.
<Ezim> realubot, problemet är att många är ändå online men verkar vara ointresserad att hjälpa eller vara sociala
<Ezim> sedan har vi itmannen som har svårt bestämma vilket nick han ska använda :P
<itmannen> Ezim:  Inte alls. Men min BNC vill en sak och jag en annan :)
<Ezim> bnc?
<itmannen> Ezim:   precis
<Ezim> brother need chelp :P
<itmannen> Ezim:  dotBNC
<Ezim> itmannen, vad har du hittat på idag?
<Ezim> vad har realubot hittat på?
<Ezim> !Ezim är kanalens kurd.
<ubot2> Ezim: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itmannen> Ezim: En mycket hedervärd syssla. mest sovit
<Ezim> !Ezim
<ubot2> Factoid 'Ezim' not found
<Ezim> itmannen, sova är underskattad. :P
<HakanS> Ezim: Det kan också vara så att supportfrågorna drunknar i offtopic-snacket.
<itmannen> Ezim: Jo så är det. Tror jag har fått malaria
<Ezim> HakanS, kan vara så också. dock har jag känt så allmänt. innan man fick diskutera offtopic saker här.
<Ezim> itmannen, svårt få malaria i sverige :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nja det verkar ha funkat bra i mitt fall . Eller så är det spetälska kanske :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Att det är för mycket offtopic i kanalen?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) du är skön.
<Ezim> HakanS, ja, det har det nog alltid varit. dock har det väldigt lite med support att göra. supporten har varit låg ett bra tag. oavsett när ni bestämde om vi ska kunna diskutera offtopic här.
 * itmannen är sur för att det inte går att lägga 12.10 sida vid sida med övriga os
 * Ezim tror itmannen är rastlös :P.
<itmannen> Amen
<itmannen> Ezim:Jag vill inte fegköra i Oracle VB
<realubot> itmannen: Vad då inte går?
<Ezim> itmannen, :) typiskt dig.
<realubot> itmannen: GÃ¥r det inte att dual boota 12.10?
<realubot> HakanS!
<itmannen> realubot: Nja. men då måste jag uppdatera nuvarande 12.04 eller blåsa den
<realubot> HakanS: Det är tur att det är offtopic-snack här annars hade det inte sagts något ö.h.t.
<HakanS> Ezim: Alla får försöka dra sitt strå till stacken att begränsa offtopic-snacket. Det får inte bli för mycket.
<realubot> itmannen: Kan du inte bara ändra storlek på 12.04 och installera 12.10 på ledigt utrymme?
<Ezim> HakanS, jag tror tyvärr inte att det är där problemet ligger. utan offtopic är nästan kanalen död.
<Ezim> bara gå igenom loggorna får man klar bild
<itmannen> realubot: Jo det skulle jag iof kunna göra kanske.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har försökt att ta igen mig i dag efter mitt hårda liv. Du då?
<HakanS> Det är inget självändamål att det ska vara en massa snack i kanalen.
<Ezim> antingen har ubuntu blivit så stabilt att folk inte söker sig till kanalen oftare. eller så tycker folk att smartphones räcker för majoriteten av deras it-verksamhet.
<itmannen> Ezim:  HakanS vill ha en kanal som är död. En sann TL
<Ezim> realubot, själv har man varit kort sväng i uni och sedan har man pluggat lite. lagat mat. sovit lite. hjälpt till på forumet. :)
<realubot> I ubuntu-se.org-forumet är det inget offtopic och forumet är ganska avslaget.
 * Ezim klandrar inte folk som använder desktop-os eller hederliga burkar som förr.
<Ezim> då smartphone tillgodoser mycket av surfandet
<itmannen> Finns det ohederliga burkar ?
<HakanS> Jämför med det brittiska locots kanal. De har nästan enbart diskussioner om ubuntu där.
<Ezim> itmannen, nja, inte riktigt så jag menade. menar synen på traditionella DE och burk-användat ändrats radikalt
<itmannen> Skurkburkar ?
<dfxz> en kompis som använder ubuntu säger att flash i firefox har slutat fungera. har detta hänt någon annan ubuntuare?
<itmannen> dfxz:  Har du inte provat själv ?
<dfxz> han kör 12.04
<Ezim> om jag inte var intresserad av ubuntu/linux samt ge support. skulle jag ej varit online framför burken. då det enda jag gör framför burken av vikt är studierelaterad och streamar/ser film.
<Ezim> resten använder jag mobilen till
<Ezim> HakanS, du kan inte jämföra huvudkanalen för ubuntu med vår
<Ezim> dfxz, nej. jag kör i för sig 11.10. dock är det samma flash version och foxen.
<dfxz> ok, jag får åka ner o slå ett öga på det
<Ezim> dfxz, be din vän installera chrome.
<dfxz> ah det är kanske enklare
<itmannen> Ezim:  Varför ska han install Chrome
<HakanS> Ezim: Det är ca: 50% fler inlägg i vår kanal än i den brittiska.
<Ezim> dfxz, jepp. då chrome kommer med flash-stöd från start som nu ej är beroende av flash som man installerar i ubuntu.
<itmannen> Och ?
<HakanS> Ezim: Det är det brittiska locots kanal jag menar. Inte #ubuntu.
<Ezim> HakanS, ja, och hur mycket är av värde? det är nästan alltid samma människor som skriver här.
<realubot> HakanS: Tror du att kanalen hade blivit mer Ubuntu-aktiv utan offtopic-snacket?
<Ezim> itmannen, hmm du har nog inte hängt med nyheterna. adobe har lagt ner supporten för linux när det kommer till nya flash versioner.
<Ezim> man kommer endast under några år få buggfix
<Ezim> ansvaret har istället flyttats till chrome.
<HakanS> realubot: Ja.
<Ezim> itmannen, nu har du det förklarat :).
<itmannen> Ezim: Jodå jag hänger med. Jag har inga problem med flash i 12.04 eller 12.10
<Ezim> HakanS, om du tror det varför gjorde vi oss av med off-topic kanalen?
<realubot> HakanS: Det är ju inget som inträffar på några dagar i.a.f. Om igen snackar offtopic på några dagar så är kanalen helt död.
<Ezim> itmannen, jag har heller inga problem varken i foxen eller chrome.
<Ezim> realubot, +1
<itmannen> TL tycker det är bättre det inte händer något här.
<dfxz> jag gillar luakit mest, men det vill inte kompileras i mitt gentoo, så jag kör dwb sålänge..
 * Ezim känner att itmannen har något emot HakanS.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Stämmer bra. Han är inte värdig sin uppgift
<Ezim> dfxz, du är nörd. gentoo och grejer :). tog det dig 1 vecka installera gentoo och få den i bruk? :)
<dfxz> skit i itmannen :)
<dfxz> Ezim: ja typ :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Offtopic-kanalen ansågs inte behövas.
<Ezim> itmannen, inget jag tar ställning till. men jag skulle vilja se realubot ta någon post.
<Ezim> HakanS, ju, jag förstår det. dock blev einand inte glad.
<dfxz> Ezim: kör dock archlinux på min laptop. det går lite snabbare att installera paket å så
<itmannen> Ezim: Instämmer. bara det blir ett byte
<Ezim> dfxz, arch är linux världens nya kelgris. :)
<Ezim> itmannen, blir svårt och få till någon byte då ingen verkar vilja ställa upp.
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har ju gått i pension. Jag är för gammal för att "ta en post".
<Ezim> realubot, du är inte ens över 30 år. :P
<dfxz> Ezim: ja det e riktigt najs. allt som finns i teman tom. scripts finns i AUR. verkligen allt suspekt finns :)
<Ezim> dfxz, jag kommer nog dual-boota i framtiden med chakra
<Ezim> då jag vill ha senaste kde. anledning jag inte vill ha endast chakra som OS är deras inställning till icke-kde/qt
<dfxz> Ezim: det var något med chakra som jag inte minns så väl, jobbigt att förklara..
<dfxz> precis det
<dfxz> antingen kör man gtk eller qt
<realubot> Det säger väl ganska mycket om aktiviteten när 1-2 personer ställer upp som TL/TC.
<dfxz> typ helt olika system på en o samma linux
<Ezim> dfxz, för vara helt rättvist har de lite buddle för gtk, men det tillgodoser inte mina behov.
<Ezim> arch och bygga från grunden är för tidskrävande.
<dfxz> ok
<dfxz> inte så farligt ändå
<dfxz> jag kan rekommendera archbang
<dfxz> då har du X confat med openbox
<phnom> Nä, det går fort att konfa upp det.
<Ezim> dfxz, det har jag funderat på faktiskt. sedan så installerar jag kde :).
<dfxz> ah gört :D
<Ezim> phnom, hej. du vakna :).
<Ezim> dfxz, kör du archbang?
<phnom> Ja, klart. Måste ju stå upp för arch :P
<Ezim> phnom, :) du kommer installera ubuntu snart igen.
<dfxz> Ezim: om du tänker testa archbang se då till att du klipper senaste. leta i forumet så att det verkligen e det. annars kan allt krasha om du uppdaterar alla paket i samma smäll.
<realubot> Hm. Det hade varit intressant att heöt skippa offtopic-snacket några veckor för att se om ontopic-snacker tar fart.
<phnom> Ezim: pfft, fat chance.
<dfxz> jag uppdaterade bara lite åt gången då jag valde en för gammal
<itmannen> dfxz: Hur hade du tänkt "skita" i mig. Komma hit och skära upp min kropp och sätta dig som vid din potträning ?
<Ezim> dfxz, hur menar du? http://archbang.org/download  är det inte där man tankar ner?
<dfxz> Ezim: är den ifrån maj så är det senaste
<Ezim> phnom, hänger inte med :P.
<realubot> Underbart. Årets första sommaråska.
<dfxz> Ezim: japp de var senaste
<Ezim> dfxz, bör inte det mest logiska vara tanka ner från fliken download än söka i forum? :)
<dfxz> Ezim: jo, men sist jag kollade så hade den inte kommit upp där :) men nu är den där
<Ezim> dfxz, openbox är bra som vm, men jag gillar kde/kwin :).
<dfxz> jag körde archbang från början, men det har förvandlats till archlinux
<dfxz> Ezim: hehe kör det ihop med compiz på lappisen
<dfxz> använder den knappt.
<Ezim> dfxz, vad är skillnad mellan archbang och archlinux? då archbang är väl baserad på sistnämnda?
<phnom> bang är färdigkonfat
<Ezim> dfxz, compiz är den lika stor bugg-helvete som för ubuntu användare?
<dfxz> Ezim: ja det är archlinux fast med lite småinställningar, X och openbox
<Ezim> phnom, ju, jag förstår det.
<dfxz> Ezim: tycker det funkar bra. det finns ju hur mkt compiz grejer i AUR som helst.. så det e en del o välja på
<Ezim> dfxz, :) du förstod inte riktigt. hur går man från archbang till archlinux? :)
<dfxz> Ezim: ja du.. det e frågan. det är ju archlinux.
<realubot> Jag installerade CLI-versionen av Ubuntu på min netbook. Sedan installerade jag Xorg och Openbox på det. Helt perfekt.
<Ezim> dfxz, :).
<dfxz> :)
<dfxz> realubot: ubuntubang
<Ezim> dfxz, du kanske förstår vad jag reagera på :).
<dfxz> ah :D
<Ezim> dfxz, har du testat madbox?
<realubot> dfxz: Jag kör utan DE.
<dfxz> Ezim: nej vad är det?
<Ezim> dfxz, http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<Ezim> adesk utvecklarens egna ubuntu dist med openbox
<realubot> Använder feh för bakgrundsbild och ingen filhanterare.
<realubot> Inga ikoner ...
<Ezim> realubot, kör madbox.
<dfxz> aha
<dfxz> där ser man
<dfxz> realubot: ranger är en bra filhanterare juhe
<dfxz> den enda man behöver
<realubot> Ezim: Madbox verkar ju inte så dumt.
<Ezim> realubot, om du gillar minimalt och openbox så är den bra.
<realubot> Mm, men jag har ingen panel heller.
<Ezim> ser också ut som den vackraste openbox disten jag sett
<realubot> Använder Compix för att se klockan på Skrivbordet bara.
<realubot> *Conky
<Ezim> realubot, nörd :).
<Ezim> dfxz, hur stabilt har archlinux varit för dig?
<dfxz> dwm är inte så krävande så det skadar väl inte om man kör något för att hålla fönstrena på plats?
<realubot> Jag kör också med lxterminal.
<itmannen> realubot:  Varför behöver du en klocka på skrivbordet?
<Ezim> finns det olika nivåer som debian? unstable/sid/testing/stable?
<dfxz> Ezim: hyffsat skulle jag väl säga
<realubot> Vad är det IDE står flr nu igen?
<realubot> I ... Development Environment?
<dfxz> independent?
<Ezim> dfxz, okej. för när jag läser kommentarer bland de som kört arch var att den är krash benägen och för de som gillar fixa saker som fungerar.
<spacebug-> klart man har en conky-klocka på skrivbordet. Jag vill alltid ha en analog klocka framme
<itmannen> realubot: Gamla sortens anslutning av HDD
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har ingen panel och vill kunna se vad klockan är snabbt.
<dfxz> conky är för segt för datorn :(
<realubot> itmannen: Jag menar när man snackar program.
<realubot> dfxz: Independent kanske det är.
<Ezim> dfxz, har du 250 mb ram? :)
<spacebug-> dfxz: ? conky drar ju inget alls
 * Ezim ska kolla på halvåtta. 
<dfxz> Ezim: nä 4gb.. tycker det e segt iaf :)
 * swecarp är till baka vid tangentbordet
<phnom> realubot: Integrated
<realubot> phnom: Integrated, jaha ja.
<dfxz> måste väl köra xcompmgr för att conky ska fungera i vissa lägen oxå?
<itmannen> swecarp: Blir man bjuden på fest snart ?
<swecarp> vadå fest itmannen
<realubot> phnom: Varför heter det så?
<swecarp> itmannen,  hembakade bullar och lkakor till fikat i morgon
<itmannen> swecarp: Ska du inte ha en rejäl födelsedgsfest
<phnom> realubot: För att språket är integrerat i utvecklingsmiljön.
<realubot> Jaha.
<Ezim> hej swecarp
<Ezim> :) kurden äter vattenmelon
<swecarp> itmannen,  inge rrejäl fest här är litte udda men nästa år så
<dfxz> röka cigg
<HakanS> realubot: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrerad_utvecklingsmilj%C3%B6
<dfxz> ses :)
<swecarp> Ezim, tjabba dabba
<Ezim> swecarp, allt väl?
<itmannen> swecarp: Skriv habibi till ezim :D
<swecarp> nja håller på att bli förkyld
<Ezim> itmannen, :) nja nu tog du väl i.
<itmannen> :)
<realubot> HakanS: Tack, tack.
<Ezim> swecarp, var det för någon vecka seda.
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad menar du brossan jag inte fatta svenne språk
<itmannen> swecarp: Det var arabiska
<swecarp> itmannen,  ok
<Ezim> ni som skriver här och några till är väl orsaken man loggar in här.
<Ezim> swecarp, man skriver inte brossan utan brushan :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  det är oftast ett roligt samtal när du är här samt itmannen
<itmannen> Ezim: Vore det tomt så vore det verkligen synd. Och nog får man support här fast det är en del offtopic
<HakanS> realubot: Apropå offtopic i kanalen. Du kan ju försöka kolla om det ställts några supportfrågor de senaste timmarna.
<Ezim> swecarp, tackar. itmannen är bra go i huvudet :P den gamlingen.
<realubot> HakanS: Det var ju en som kom in och frågade om att fråga. Sedan inget mer.
<realubot> Typ.
<swecarp> Philip5,  är du närvarande
<HakanS> realubot: Det skulle vara betydligt lättare att göra det om det var så mycket annat snack.
<Ezim> swecarp, Philip5 spelar svårflörtad.
 * itmannen ställde en fråga gällande dualboot för ca 30 minter sen. Vissa har tydligen selektivt seende
<realubot> itmannen: Dina frågor räknas ju inte för att du är du.
<itmannen> Och fick svar
<Ezim> itmannen, jaså? har inte märkt. ställ den på nytt.
<itmannen> realubot: Så är det nog tyvärr
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<swecarp> ezim diskuterade distar för cirka 15 minuter sedan
<Ezim> swecarp, hänger inte med.
<realubot> Jo, men det var ingen supportfråga. Det var en diskussion.
<swecarp> Ezim,  ok dags att ägga honom då
<realubot> HakanS: Vart vill du komma?
<HakanS> realubot: Om man nyss satt sig vid datorn. Hur mycket tror du man orkar läsa igenom i loggarna för att leta upp någon ställt en supportfråga?
<Ezim> swecarp, förtjänar bli äggad. vänta bara när jag ser honom. :)
<dfxz> det är väl inget tvång att vara frivillig support?
<swecarp> lycka till
<dfxz> ingen här som får lön?
<dfxz> :D
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag har funderat lite kompilering är inget för mig
<realubot> HakanS: Du behöver inte oroa dig. Det ställs nästan inga supportfrågor här så risken att ha missat en viktig fråga är minimal.
<swecarp> itmannen,  vad var ditt bekymmer
<Ezim> swecarp, ett tips om du vill köra senaste kde är och installera chakra och dualboota med kubuntu.
<HakanS> realubot: Att det skulle underlätta supporten om det inte var så mycket topic i kanalen.
<phnom> Ja, ner med topic!
<Ezim> swecarp, eller så installerar du archbang och installerar kde metapaket samt de paket du behöver
<swecarp> Ezim, nu är det överkurs
<realubot> HakanS: Du kan ju vända på resonemanget. Om någon kommer in här och det är helt dött så kanske personen struntar i att ställa en fråga men om folk är här och snackar offtopic så lever kanalen. Folk är aktiva här och nu.
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nja bekymmer var det väl kanske inte. Men det går inte att lägga 12.10 sida vid sida med övriga os
<itmannen> realubot: +1
<dfxz> swecarp: archbang är tvärenkelt att installera. och sen kde4, pacman -S kde4 typ
<swecarp> ok itmannen  men du fixar nog det än då
<itmannen> swecarp: Med lite tur så :)
<dfxz> nu film!
<dfxz> ha det gott allesammans
<Altrium-223_> realubot: +1
 * swecarp är nöjd med kubuntu 12,04 med kde 4.8.3
<HakanS> realubot: Det kan också vara så att nya personer inte ställer supportfrågor för att det bara är massa annat snack.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag vet ju själv hur det är när man går in i t.ex. #libreoffice och ställer en fråga. Ingen svarar och man undrar nästan om någon i kanalen ser texten eller om det är något fel.
<realubot> HakanS: Kan vara så ja. Eller också inte.
<swecarp> realubot, jag var ju tvungen att lämna igår men var det någon som svarade i libreoffice
<realubot> swecarp: Nej, inte på flera timmar.
<itmannen> ska vi göra ett test. inga skriver något offtopic här på 1 dag så ska vi se hur mycket det händer här av support
<realubot> swecarp: Sedan loggade jag ut.
<swecarp> ok realubot
<realubot> itmannen: Det hade varit intressant.
<realubot> itmannen: Och om det skrivs mycket ontopic så är det ju bara att fortsätta vara tyst.
<swecarp> samt att inge ligger idel
<realubot> DÃ¥ ser vi att offtopic stryper ontopic-snacket.
<HakanS> realubot: Tror du att det skulle vara lättare att få svar i #libreoffice om det var 90% offtopicsnack där?
<itmannen> Kanaler där det är aktivitet borgar för att få support
<realubot> HakanS: Då ser man ju att någon är aktiv och ser frågan i.a.f. Annars vet man ju inte om folk är på semester eller om dom helt enkelt inte har något svar.
<realubot> HakanS: Men visst. Du har en poäng. Dock tycker jag IRC bygger på att man får svar ganska omgående. Annars kan man lika gärna ställa frågan i ett forum.
<swecarp> ezim har du några projekt på gång
<itmannen> realubot: Sluta smöra nu. han har inte rätt på en fläck
<Ezim> swecarp, inga projekt på g.
<swecarp> ok Ezim
<realubot> itmannen: Om man ställer en fråga och om den inte besvaras omgående så är det en risk att den kommer bort i allt offtopic-snack.
<realubot> Dock långt ifrån säkert att någon hade svarat ändå.
<Ezim> swecarp, själv?
<realubot> HakanS: En fördel med offtopic-snacket är att det bidrar til gemenskap (och konflikter :S).
<Ezim> realubot, libreoffice kanalen är support-svar dålig.
<itmannen> realubot: Hm. Så är det oaktat on eller offtopic
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, den var helt död. Tråkigt för LibreOffice är en väldit viktigt programsvit.
<Ezim> vote itmannen for president :).
<itmannen> Ezim:  :D
<realubot> Jag tror att OpenOffice/LibreOffice är ett av dom mest populära Open Source-programmen vid sidan av Firefox.
<swecarp> jag skall för söka få lite stil på mitt data bas projekt
<Ezim> realubot, sant. vet inte vad #libreoffice kanalen sysslar med. ömsesidig tyst beundran :)?
<Ezim> swecarp, du är sann arbetsmyra.
<Ezim> realubot, vlc
<itmannen> Vad jag menar är att denna kanal iaf lever med vårat offtopic. Och i motsatts till anda kanalen så lever vi
<Ezim> xbmc
<Ezim> finns många
<realubot> Ezim: Sant.
<realubot> HakanS: Se på norska/danska Ubuntu-kanalerna. Där är det inget offtopic men där är det inget snack ö.h.t.
<itmannen> realubot: Det är därför dom söker sig hit
<realubot> Det hade dock varit intressant med enbart ontopic i en vecka för att se om kanalen vaknar till liv efter några dagar.
<realubot> itmannen: Exakt.
<swecarp> vi diskuterar ofta data relaterade saker som distar och annat men i bland tycker jag att det kan spåra ur lite
<Ezim> realubot, tror kanalen skulle självdö.
<Ezim> swecarp, visst förekommer diskussioner om distar och support. tyvärr är det oftast samma människor som diskuterar.
<itmannen> swecarp: Visst har du rätt i detta
<Ezim> samt frågar
<Ezim> vi är 99 som är just nu online och hur många idlar inte?
<swecarp> Ezim,  vet du någon som kan libreoffice base har en ska jag villl göra men får det inte att funka
<Ezim> sedan undrar jag vad våra kanal-admins gör
<Ezim> har dom tagit halvår semester?
<Ezim> verkar bara se till Philip5 som den aktiva.
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, kanske. Men vissa föredrar nog en kanal där det skriv två meningar per dygn framför offtopic-snack.
<Ezim> swecarp, du kan ju prova med påvel.
<swecarp> ska lägga ett mail till honom läste igenom det han har skrivit om base men inget om det jag vill göra
<realubot> swecarp: Skicka ett mail till Påvel. Det är ingen dum idé.
<Ezim> swecarp, han svarar nog om han kan.
<Ezim> swecarp, har du tagit en titt på följande: http://pavel.frimix.se/category/base/ ?
<itmannen> Tidernas största offtopic. En unge ska tydligen döpas imorgon. Snacka om ointressant
<swecarp> jajemensan Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. då är det nog smart idé maila.
<Ezim> hur många admin har vi i kanalen?
<Ezim> förr så såg man Barre.
<Ezim> nu verkar bara Philip5 vara den enda av admin som verkar vara intresserad av kanalen
<itmannen> Ezim: Dom dyker bara upp när utvala personer skriver något
<Ezim> itmannen, okej. du menar eliten :)?
<Ezim> linux-adeln :P.
<realubot> Ezim: Barre är här lite då och då faktiskt. Nafallo tittar in lite mellan varven.
<swecarp> det är vi gräsrötter som får linux och dess alla distar att utveklas
<Ezim> realubot, juste glömde Nafallo. ja, du ser. att man bara märker Philip5 säger en hel del.
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<Ezim> !admin
<ubot2> Factoid 'admin' not found
<Ezim> !moderator
<ubot2> Factoid 'moderator' not found
<Ezim> !info
<realubot> Dom sanna hjältarna är väl utvecklarna som bygger nya grejer hela tiden.
<realubot> Vi snackar ju mest skit. :D
<Ezim> realubot, även buggrapporterarna samt de som fixar buggar.
<Ezim> alla bidrar på något sätt
<realubot> Jag är ganska flitig i forumet faktiskt.
<realubot> Och här ibland.
<Ezim> realubot, sant. forumet tillhör du de få som bidrar.
<swecarp> realubot,  ja men vi fixar och trixar för att få igång saker som kanske inte funka 100%  förhoppningsvis så delar vi med oss av våra erfarenheter
<realubot> Ezim: Ja, det är viktigt. Att rapportera och fixa buggar. Jag rapporterar inga buggar.
<Ezim> om linux-eliten kunde hjälpa till här och på forumet skulle många frågor blivit besvarade
<realubot> swecarp: Jo, sant.
<realubot> Det är synd att det inte är mer drag i Ubuntu/Linux här i Sverige.
<Ezim> realubot, du kommer undan pga att du ger support. annars :P ligger du illa till.
<Ezim> realubot, svaret är: smartphone/paddor
<realubot> Ezim: Jag hittar sällan buggar och när jag gör det så orkar jag inte rapportera.
 * swecarp försöker dela sin resa i linux världen med det lilla han har lärt sig
 * Ezim är en skön typ.
<Ezim> haha :P tänkte skriva swecarp
<Ezim> :) i för sig är nog skön typ (hoppas :P ).
 * realubot måste ta sig i kragen och börja läsa lite mer ...
<Ezim> swecarp, jag tycker du är duktig och du har stort intresse.
<realubot> Om Linux, datorkommunikation, programmering e.t.c.
<Ezim> realubot, du är tüng :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  realubot  itmannen  samt några till är goa gubbar
<swecarp> Ezim,  tackar
<realubot> Fungerar keywords i Chrome/Chromium? Jag menar så att man öppnar ett bokmärke med t.ex. ett nyckelord tpb för The Pirate Bay eller något?
<realubot> Som i Fx?
<realubot> Supportfråga!
 * swecarp swecarp tar en liten paus
<Ezim> swecarp, gäster eller frugan som behöver sällskap? :)
<Ezim> realubot, menar du HUD?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<itmannen> Love is in the air :)
<Ezim> märker du swecarp, att Philip5 ignorerar oss. snyft :(.
<itmannen> Ezim: han har ju johanbr
<Philip5> Ezim: kom precis in och är svettig efter att ha sprungit i spåret
<Ezim> itmannen, :P ju jag märker.
<Ezim> Philip5, ojoj du joggat? nästa ggr du joggar meddela mig.
<realubot> swecarp: Jag har en HP 6715b hemma med trasig skärm och trasigt tangentbord. Datorn fungerar bra om man kopplar in den till en extern skärm och tangentbord. Du får datorn om du betalar frakten.
<realubot> swecarp: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/sm/WF06b/12139188-12139280-12139280-12139280-12434660-79819571-81805361.html?dnr=1
<Barre> Ezim, realubot : o/
<realubot> swecarp: Du har ju en riktig skitdator nu så därför kanske datorn är intressant.
<Philip5> Ezim: jag sprang ju stockholms marathon förra året men ska inte göra det i år :)
<Ezim> hurra hurra Barre lever :P.
<Philip5> swecarp: vad är det du kompilerar?
<realubot> swecarp: http://www.zdnet.co.uk/reviews/thin-and-light-laptops/2007/09/17/hp-compaq-6715b-39289364/
<Ezim> Philip5, bra. då ska vi jogga en dag. om du nu vågar visa dig :P.
<Philip5> Ezim: fast jag joggar ju inte ute i gottsundaskogarna ;)
<realubot> swecarp: Tänk på arr rescensionen är från 2007/2008 och att dator har trasig skärm/tgb.
<Philip5> skulle vara halvvägs då i stadsskogen...
<Ezim> Philip5, jag bor ej gottsunda :).
<Philip5> men du bor inte nära röbo?
<Ezim> Philip5, nej. vart fick du det ifrån? bara för jag drog till libanesisk rest. i gottsunda :)?
<Philip5> yes
<realubot> Ezim: Nej, inte HUD. Jag menar att koppla en URL till ett nyckelord. Fungerar det i Chromium som i Firefox?
<Philip5> och att jag brukar springa röbospåret
<Ezim> Philip5, bor långt ifrån gottsunda. blir andra sidan stan.
<Philip5> aha
<Ezim> realubot, tror ej. sedan är jag inte så nördig på sådant.
<realubot> Ezim: Det hä rmenar jag: http://www-archive.mozilla.org/docs/end-user/keywords.html
<realubot> *här
<Philip5> har swecarp somnat?
<Ezim> realubot, tror ej. vet ej.
<itmannen> Han skrev att han skulle ta en pause. Är ni blinda ?
<realubot> swecarp: Tror fraktkostnaden blir 150 kr i.s.f.: https://www.posten.se/sv/Kundservice/Porto%20och%20pris/Sidor/Portotabell-for-paket-inrikes.aspx
 * Ezim tror itmannen är tjurig. lågt blodsocker? :)
<realubot> Ezim: Det är nog åldern.
<itmannen> Ezim:  Nädå. Bara seende :)
<Ezim> realubot, kan vara det. eller så brukar hans fru hålla honom vaken på kvällarna. han får utlopp för sin ilska här :P.
<Ezim> realubot, jag tror din drömkvinna är en kvinnlig variant av einand (haha). :P
 * Ezim tycker det är underhållande när einand och realubot går igång på varandra. 
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu r jag här
<swecarp> realubot,  jag passa på datorn
<realubot> Ezim: Jag och einand har kärleksgnabbat flera år.
<realubot> swecarp: Ok. Lugnt. Det var bara ett förslag. Jag vinner inget på det.
<Ezim> realubot, bild på er tillsammans: http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011/04/14/2/1547/15478845/60/ugly_couples_07.jpg
<Ezim> swecarp, visst är realubot och einand gullig ihop?
<Philip5> swecarp: vad är det du ska kompilera?
<swecarp> Philip5,  Ezim  guidade mig igenom en lätt kompilering av kate då för stod jag vilkett jobb du gör samt att det är inget jag kommer att hålla på med
<realubot> Ezim: Var har du fått tag i den bilden på oss?
<Philip5> swecarp: aha, men varför just kate??
<itmannen> Jag ber kanalen om ursäkt. men pga sjukdom så måste jag avsluta lite tidigt. Godnatt min vänner
<Ezim> Philip5, för kate har få beroenden.
<swecarp> han ville bara visa dom olika stegen och det var en enkel att börja med
<realubot> itmannen: Det får passera för den här gången.
<itmannen> realubot:  tack
<Ezim> realubot, du skicka till mit mail :P
<Ezim> *mitt
<swecarp> itmannen,  redan till sängs du hadde ju sovförmiddag
<itmannen> swecarp: Jo så är det  tyvärr. tacka dessa pollen för det
<Ezim> realubot, vem av dom var du på bild igen? :P
<realubot> Ezim: Den med läppstift. ;)
<realubot> Ezim: Sover du?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det gör du inte.
<realubot> einand: Sover du?
<Ezim> realubot, haha trodde att du skulle säga att det var einand. för du vet väl att einand har sysslat med vaxning?
<Philip5> swecarp: byggde ni det bara eller byggde ni deb-paket av det?
<realubot> Ezim: Öh? Nej?
<Ezim> Philip5, vi byggde från förrådet. bara så han förstår hur man skapar deb-paket.
<Ezim> inget avancerad
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> apt-gettade koden eller?
<Ezim> :) eller ju det kanske är avancerad om man inte är som dig Philip5 :P
<Ezim> Philip5, jepp.
<Philip5> oki
 * swecarp blev helt snurrig under prosessen
<realubot> Hur skapar man ett deb-paket då? make?
<Ezim> swecarp, om du alltid vill ha senaste nya paketen och kde så är faktiskt chakra mycket bra alternativ för dig.
<Ezim> realubot, nee.
<Philip5> swecarp: men det är ju inte fel att ha grundläggande förståelse för hur det funkar... om du nu hängde med vad du gjorde och vad det var du pillade med :)
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<realubot> sudo checkinstall?
 * realubot har aldrig kompilerat.
<Ezim> realubot, checkinstall har jag inte testat, men den är inte så bra få med beroenden och om något behöver ändras.
<Philip5> checkinstall är ugly
<swecarp> Philip5,  hängde med sådär förstod lite av det och kom till insikt i vilket jobb dugör
<realubot> Hur kompilerade ni deb-paketet då?
<Philip5> swecarp: alltid nått
<Philip5> realubot: be swecarp förklara för dig så vet du ;)
<Ezim> realubot, finns ju flera olika kommandon
<swecarp> Philip5,  nu lyser latmasken väldigt klart hos dig :D
<realubot> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<Philip5> swecarp: överlåter sånna där enklare grejer till dig nu som är adept ;)
<Ezim> realubot, debuild är bra, men jag kör annan kommando. debuild är debian way.
<realubot> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<realubot> ?
<Philip5> swecarp: förstod din fru vilken milstolpe det var eller hur cool du blev när du byggde ditt första paket?!?! ;P
<Ezim> Philip5, hehe hon borde sett hans terminal med massa text som spottas ut
<swecarp> fasen kommer inte ihåg allt sparade inte komandona bland annat vilka vilka program som skulle laddas ner för att skapa debfilen
<realubot> Det är riktiga hjältar som har skrivit Ubuntu Documentation.
<swecarp> Philip5,  nej hion tycker att jag bara nojsar vid datorn
<Philip5> swecarp: hon är inte lika upplyst som du
<Ezim> swecarp, du har Philip5. han är vår byggherre :).
<realubot> swecarp: build-essentials?
<Ezim> realubot, ja, behövs installeras. snart ser vi realubot ppa.
<Ezim> :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  japp Philip5  är våran byggherre
<realubot> Jag är på gång nu.
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. själv :P kör jag inte hans ppa. är för cool för hans ppa :P.
<realubot> Samma här. Too tough for Philip5 PPA.
<Ezim> realubot, du vet skapar du ppa-konto har du launchpad konto? :)
<realubot> Ezim: Jag har bara konto på ubuntu-se.org. Det får räcka.
<swecarp> dpkg-buildpackage -b -rfakeroot
<Ezim> swecarp, skämtåsido så lägger Philip5 ner mycket tid på skapa paket när han väl är igång.
<Ezim> swecarp, du minns :).
<swecarp> vadå klipp och klistra från mitt lilla kommihåg dokument
<johanbr> Ezim, ja han är nästan som tomten
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> swecarp, debuild är likvärdig och kanske lättare för dig att minnas.
<realubot> Varför build dpkg-buildpackage och inte make?
<Ezim> johanbr, ja, tomten är ju faktiskt snäll, vilket inte Philip5 är. :)
<johanbr> :)
<Philip5> tsss
<Ezim> realubot, vart har du fått make ifrån?
<realubot> För att kompilera källkod till binärkod?
<Philip5> ja särskilt om källkoden inte bygger med make
<Ezim> realubot, jaså? :)
<realubot> Eller?
<Ezim> Philip5, klockrent.
<Philip5> fler och fler verkar köra med cmake
<Ezim> Philip5, märkt det.
<Philip5> värst är de som fortfarande använder scons
<Ezim> Philip5, har aldrig stött på faktiskt.
<Ezim> Philip5, när du kompilerar digikam kompilerar du också alla beroenden?
<Philip5> nej
<Ezim> Philip5, du bara tar med byggberoenden dvs.
<realubot> Vad gör dpkg-buildpackage då som inte t.ex. make gör?
<Philip5> ja
<swecarp> Philip5,  kommer du att ge dig på gimp  nu när 2.8 har kommit
<Ezim> Philip5, vilket var det kruxet med din digikam bygge som inte kubuntu gänget gillade igen?
<Ezim> swecarp, varför vänta på Philip5?
<Philip5> eller kompilerar om beroenden om det kommit några uppdateringar som gör skillnad
<Philip5> swecarp: ja
<swecarp> ok  Philip5  då väntar jag
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjML-3Vs96c
<Philip5> swecarp: tänkte du bygga det själv annars?! ;)
<Ezim> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<Ezim> sudo apt-get update
<Ezim> sudo apt-get install gimp
<Ezim> Philip5, sluta jävlas med honom. gimp är inte lätt kompilera.
<Philip5> busenkelt
<Philip5> enklare än digikam
<swecarp> ok fixa det tils i morgon då Philip5
<Ezim> Philip5, pss. kanske för dig som gjort det när vi andra lekte kurragömma :P.
<Ezim> swecarp, fungerar inte ppa jag skrev?
<Ezim> Philip5, sant. vlc är nog värst.
<swecarp> har inte testat
<Ezim> swecarp, jag kör den själv.
<realubot> Kesselgulash=
<realubot> Kesselgulasch?
<Ezim> swecarp, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/download-gimp-28-script-fus-pack-more.html
<Ezim> kanske också något för dig?
<swecarp> nu instalerar jag
<Ezim> Philip5, beundrar att du orkar kompilera vlc.
<realubot> Seriöst. Vad är det som är så spännande i nya versioner av Digikam att man måste ha den senaste versionen?
<Ezim> swecarp, heja heja.
<Ezim> realubot, ingen aning. jag använder den för importera mina bilder som är sparade.
<Ezim> gwenview är dock i särklass den bästa bildvisaren jag sett
<realubot> swecarp: Du litar alltså på en person som heter Gulasch i efternamn? Det är som att adda ett PPA från en person som går under namnet Pommes Frites eller något.
<Ezim> realubot, jepp det gör han :).
<swecarp> jag använder digikam till att katalogiseraminabilder
<Ezim> swecarp, vad tycker du om gwenview? toppklass inte sant?
 * realubot gillar inte att använda program för att sortera filer.
<realubot> Jag vill ha ett bra filsystem för sådant. Hur är det med btrfs, har inte det tags?
<swecarp> har inte använt det så mycke kör mest digikam
<Philip5> går ju inte att använda ett filsystem så
<Ezim> realubot, känns som btrfs bör snart bli standard i ubuntu vet dock ej om den hinner bli det till 12.10
<realubot> Philip5: För att?
<Philip5> testa
<realubot> Philip5: Det har ju varit tal om att man ska kunna sätta etiketter på filer för att sortera på etiketter istället för katalogstruktur.
<Ezim> btrfs har snapshot funktion och det är väl den jag mest ser fram emot.
<swecarp> ezim nu är det hemma
<Ezim> swecarp, grattis :).
<Ezim> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/download-gimp-28-script-fus-pack-more.html  om du vill ha extra saker.
<Ezim> det är faktiskt helt otroligt att ext4 inte lider av samma fragmentering problem som ntfs gör
<Ezim> stackars windows folk
<realubot> Så här menar jag: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/Find-your-photos-faster-How-tags-helped-me-sort-my-snapshots
<Ezim> dolphin knäcker explorer
<[Spooky]> Ezim: Windows folket lär ju sig att leva med skiten...
<johanbr> Ezim, vet inte om btrfs är moget för att bli standard än... t.ex har det ingen fullt fungerande fsck
<Ezim> [Spooky], det är nog så.
<Ezim> johanbr, har dom inte fixat fsck ännu? jag trodde det redan var fixad i kärnan.
<johanbr> Ezim, själva filsystemsdelen är väl ok, men senast jag kolllade fanns det bara en mycket experimentell variant of userspaceprogrammet fsck för btrfs
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2MDI
<johanbr> "it's not widely known and it's not recommended to ever use it"
<Ezim> johanbr, jepp det är nog experimentell ännu.
<Ezim> dock menar jag att den nu finns tillgänglig
<Ezim> själv är jag nöjd med ext4, men visst hade det varit grymt med snapshot funktion för ext4 också. vilket inte lär ske.
<swecarp> Ezim, nu är skripten laddade också
<Ezim> swecarp, vilken nörd du är :).
<swecarp> jag vet
<Ezim> bra det.
<Ezim> swecarp, jag tror Philip5 kollar sig själv i spegeln :P.
<[Spooky]> Näfan kolla Heroes och käka, ses grabbar och flickor..
 * swecarp skulle vilja träffa många av dom som finns i kanalen för att sitta ner och lära sig mer 
<Ezim> [Spooky], sluta ha [ :)
<Ezim> swecarp, vi ska ju en dag ägga Philip5 tillsammans :). vi måste först göra upp en plan.
<swecarp> Ezim,  en bra ide vi gör det när han springer stockholm maraton
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. bra. :)
<swecarp> hårdkokta ägg då
<Ezim> swecarp, självklart :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  lite ögongodis http://i.imgur.com/M9VFY.jpg
<Ezim> swecarp, snyggt. har du gjort skrivbordsbilden själv?
<swecarp> nej det har jag inte skall nu när gimp är igång fixe en snygg själv
<Ezim> swecarp, du är grym på fotoredigering med andra ord.
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag har inte gjort bilden i skärmdumpen men du skall få se när jag har fixat min specialare
<Ezim> swecarp, ser fram emot :). något du får lära mig.
<swecarp> jag kunde photoshop relativt bra så jag skall nog läramig gimp
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. det låter bra.
<dataviruset> vad gör man om processen "flush-252:2" tar upp 100% CPU och load average ligger över 14.0? :/
<dataviruset> PID 513, användare root, enligt `top`...
<Ezim> dataviruset, har du sökt upp för se vad flush är för process?
<swecarp> Ezim,  realubot  nu tackar jag för mig godnatt
<Ezim> swecarp, sovgott.
<dataviruset> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s! [flush-252:2:513]
<johanbr> dataviruset, kan du lägga /var/log/syslog på pastebin och posta länk?
<johanbr> (enklast: installera paketet pastebinit, sen "pastebinit /var/log/syslog")
<dataviruset> http://paste.ubuntu.com/999676/
<dataviruset> johanbr
<dataviruset> känns som en bugg i kärnan eller något :/
<dataviruset> det är en Ubuntu Server 10.04.4 LTS x64
<dataviruset> på rad 550 ser man visst att det verkar ha börjat i java. det är inte första gången vi har problem med Java-processer :/
<johanbr> dataviruset, ja såg just det... skulle kunna vara javabugg, kernelbugg eller hårdvaruproblem
<Ezim> ni som sysslar med filsystem: https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native
<Ezim> något för er och har någon testat?
<johanbr> dataviruset, slutar den spy ut felmeddelanden om du dödar alla javaprocesser?
<amelia> dataviruset: det enklaste vore att börja försöka uteslutar hårdvaruproblem. typ köra memtest, någon smart-check på disken, kolla badblocks, filsystem o.s.v..
<amelia> dataviruset: jag har sett liknande problem och i samtliga fall har felet legat antingen i ram-minnet eller korrupt filsystem.
<Ezim> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57437562-92/microsoft-opines-vista-was-cheesy-drops-aero/
<Ezim> ne nu blir det sängen. må väl alla glada.
<Ezim> Philip5, pm.
<Ezim> Philip5, never mind jag kom runt det.
<Philip5> oki
<Ezim> Philip5, behövde du trixa med /debian/patches?
<Ezim> för en av .diff grejerna klagar när man bygger
<Ezim> kanske så att 2.6.0-rc inte riktigt bygger mot 11.10
<Ezim> menar kubuntu_fix_test_linking.diff
<Ezim> Philip5, har svalt tungan :P.
<Philip5> äter kvällsmacka
<Philip5> vad är det för patch?
<Ezim> Philip5, digikam
<amelia> Philip5: har du en till mig också?
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Philip5> amelia: ost och skinkmacka
<Philip5> och ett glas mjölk
<amelia> låter gött
 * amelia är hungrig.
<Philip5> snart sovdags här och ville inte lägga mig hungrig
<amelia> jag borde också sova snart. två träningspass imorgon och så ska jag diska också..
<Philip5> Ezim: nä den patchen behövs nog inte
<Ezim> Philip5, märkte det nu, men nu är det något annat knas meddelande. nåja nu är det säng.
<Ezim> verkar ha för gammal opencv2/highgui/highgui_c.h
<Ezim> opencv2
<Ezim> orka :)
<Philip5> vad har du då?
<Philip5> nog mer att du inte har alla delar av opencv installerat
<Ezim> Philip5, kan också vara så
<Philip5> eller vad du nu har för version
<Ezim> Philip5, jag har ej python-opencv installerad
<Ezim> kan det vara den som saknas menar du?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> alla delar av opencv heter inte opencv i namnet
<Ezim> Philip5, vad heter resterande?
<Philip5> minns inte rakt av. du får kolla
<Ezim> Philip5, jag kollar och det är bara den som saknas.
<Ezim> om det finns andra sätt kolla :) så får du gärna berätta
<Ezim> ne nu blir det sängen vi tar det en annan ggr
<dataviruset> amelia: jag är inne vid servern i serverhallen nu... ena disken verkar spöka, kör två stycken i RAID 1
<amelia> dataviruset: bryt speglingen isåfall.
<dataviruset> amelia: håller på att klona den friska disken just nu... hoppas det går igenom...
<amelia> dataviruset: om den inte redan är degraded vill säga.
<dataviruset> amelia: den har inte bootat sen den började krångla, bara till ett read-only fs
<dataviruset> amelia: BIOS eller RAID-kontrollern tjafsar om att den inte hittar en av diskarna, så har tagit ut den
<amelia> dataviruset: ah, read-only fs kan ju vara grunden till ditt problem. att något i java-processen inte har kunnat skriva till en fil och därför blev det hang ups
<dataviruset> amelia: skulle kunna vara så! Minecraft-servrar är nog ganska kända för att vara diskintensiva
<dataviruset> 1½ minut kvar av kloningen nu...
<amelia> :)
<realubot> amelia!
<dataviruset> hmm, nu vill ju inte RAID-kontrollern fatta att det är samma innehåll på diskarna och sätta ihop dem igen
<realubot> amelia: Det var inte igår. Men kanske i förrgår?
<amelia> dataviruset: vad är det för raid-kontroller?
<amelia> realubot: jag vet inte.. jag har inte tid att hänga på irc så ofta längre.
<dataviruset> integrerad på moderkortet, AMD SB700
<realubot> amelia: Hm. Du är ju mellan två jobb. Varför har du inte tid?
<amelia> dataviruset: aha, sånna har jag tyvärr inte koll på hur de fungerar då.
<amelia> realubot: just därför. har ju massa saker att göra nu när jag är ledig.
<einand> 01:40:06 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 106d 3h 46m 4s
<realubot> einand: Var har du hållit hus?
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-22
<einand> realubot: jag länkar ju nya bilder varje dag
<einand> realubot: ca 30 bilder om dagen lägger jag ju till https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150820108662997.406762.583277996&type=3
<propus> jaha.. vad gör man nu då?
<realubot> einand: Hur länge ska dom hålla på och leka på Vasaplatsen?
<realubot> Jag ser ju fortfarande inte bilderna på fb.
<realubot> Jag har inte fb-skiten.
<propus> god morgon kanalen!
<andol> morgens
<niklaswe> morrn
<coobra> heya ubuntuppl :D
<dfxz> morrn
<kodein> SIGSEGV
<larsemil> morrn
<Rovanion> Signal: Segway
<larsemil> bamsefar: i need u! försöker köra consol till en switch men får bara blinkande cursor och ingetannat. har försökt både minicom och screen
<antii> larsemil: rätt clock rate?
<antii> larsemil: kör du putty?
<larsemil> nej har kört minicom och screen
<bamsefar> larsemil: Sätt rätt bitrate
<larsemil> vilken är det då?
<larsemil> dmesg | grep tty säger serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<Barre> HeMan`: s-tälje?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det sätter du i programmet du pratar med.
<bamsefar> Typ cu -l 9600
<larsemil> jo jag har satt till 9600 utan någon framgång
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det ska ju funka.
<bamsefar> Om du bootar om den då? Får du någon output då?
<coobra> :D
<larsemil> bamsefar: nix
<larsemil> bamsefar: så är väl säkert någon inställning som är fel
<bamsefar> Har du rätt kabel?
<bamsefar> Vad är det för burk?
<larsemil> !kaka | bamsefar
<ubot2> bamsefar: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Nafallo> morning!
<Nafallo> trippel expresso ar nog en bra borjan idag...
<antii> Te
<Nafallo> jag har redan druckit te :-)
<antii> Duktigt
<Gecko> Så där ja
<swecarp> realubot,  välkommen
<realubot> swecarp: Tackar, tackar. Hur står det till i dag då?
<swecarp> förkyld ont i halsen annars kanon bra hemma från jobbet
<realubot> swecarp: Ok. Då får du krya på dig.
<swecarp> tackar
<Gecko> Och så hurrar kanalen för swecarp idag på sin födelsedag :)
 * Gecko fd itmannen
<swecarp> tack Gecko
<Gecko> swecarp:
<Gecko> Har du fått fina presenter  ?
<Gecko> En ny dator tex
<swecarp> inga presenter
<Gecko> Ajdå. men du lär få desto fler nästa år :)
<swecarp> jajemensan då kanske man får en ny dator
<swecarp> hur har Gecko  det då
<Gecko> swecarp: Mätt så jag nästan kräks. Vi har varit och ätit en jättepizza. Marinara
<Gecko> Havets läckerheter
<swecarp> vad bra har lite kaffe på gång med marängsviss
<Gecko> swecarp:  prata inte om mat med mig nu
<swecarp> en massa grädde glass maränger och chokladsås
<swecarp> :D
<Gecko> swecarp: Jag är i valet och kvalet om jag ska blåsa denna laptop och install 12.10
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag fika
<Gecko> swecarp: ha de
<swecarp> instalera 12.04 kubuntu
<Gecko> nope
<Gecko> För gammal
<Gecko> :)
<morten77> hurra hurra hurra hurra för swecarp
<morten77> hur gammal är födelsedagsbarnet?
<morten77> swecarp: jag kanske kan baka en tårta i minecraft åt dig :-D
<nighter> vim syns bara halva terminal fönstret på den här maskinen
<nighter> vad ska man ändra?
<nighter> den fyller licksom inte upp fönstret
<nighter> utan det är massa tomrum
<nighter> löste det
<nighter> set lines=50 columns=100
<Gecko> Så får det bli. Nu blåser jag denna laptop med 12.04 och kör in 12.10 pre aplha
<morten77> var inte 132 kolumner nån sorts standardupplösning i textmod föresten?
<einand> Gecko: så, är 12.10 nået fint?
<Ezim> hej alla kanalens glada och alla idlare
<Ezim> !help
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<Ezim> !ubot
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot' not found
<Ezim> swecarp, hur går det med nya gimp?
<einand> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<Ezim> einand, hur fick du till det?
<morten77> "nya gimp" ?
<Ezim> morten77, gimp 2.8
<morten77> aha
<einand> Ezim: tror ubot2 gillar mig, därför
<einand> inte jag som lagt in den
<Ezim> :(
<gholen> Vad gör folk?
 * gholen sitter och lär sig DWM. En viss skillnad från OpenBox
<gholen> btw, syns mina ÅAÖ som dom ska?
<einand> japp
<swecarp> Ezim,  hejsan
<gholen> einand: Göttans
<swecarp> har bara kollat lte snabbt på nya gimp
<Ezim> swecarp, vad tycker du? dvs din åsikt om din första intryck av nya gimp.
<swecarp> en fördel är ju att man kan köra ett fönster med verktygs modulerna fästa där
<swecarp> sen käns det nästan som att det har blivit snabbare
<swecarp> Ezim,  påvel kunde inte hjälpa mig
<Ezim> swecarp, nice. gav han något annat svar?
<swecarp> om det inte är en stor databas använd calc där kan man infoga film och annat
<Ezim> swecarp, det fanns någon som skrev om base i påvels blogg
<Ezim> om jag inte minns fel så finns samma medlem i vårt forum
<Ezim> prova pm honom
<swecarp> Ezim,  ja det stämmer får vell kolla lite men för tillfället så räcker det med den layouten som är i data basen
<Ezim> swecarp, okej.
<morten77> gholen: dina Å och Ö syns bra, men inga Ä
<morten77> för om inte jag minns fel så är A i början av alfabetet och inte mellan Å och Ö. men jag kan ju minnas fel.
<Ezim> !kubuntu rules
<ubot2> Factoid 'kubuntu rules' not found
<Ezim> oj realubot och itmannen verkar off
<Ezim> vad händer med :) mänskligheten?
<swecarp> Gecko,  vakna nu
<morten77> Ezim: med mänskligheten? tjae... det går väl utför va typ?
<Ezim> morten77, :) kanske.
<phnom> Morrn
<morten77> morr-1, morr-2, ... , morr-n
<arand> MorrG
<Ezim> realubot, om du läser det här så har vår tråd 2752 visningar
<Ezim> det är rätt så bra faktiskt
<swecarp> Ezim,  realubot  är det någon av er som använder skype
<Ezim> swecarp, problem igen?
<swecarp> nej men jag såg att det var en fråga i tråden om skype
<Ezim> swecarp, vilken?
<swecarp> i nätverks tråden  tror jag att det var på forumet
<kodein> Ezim: men om han inte läser det så har tråden inte 2752 visningar?
<Ezim> kodein, hänger inte med. självklart om ingen klickar på tråden så blir det inga visningar.
<Ezim> antingen har folk läst eller så råkade klicka av misstag :)
<dfxz> phnom: hej jag va i lund idag :)
<dfxz> brudar överallt
<dfxz> helt galet
<kodein> Ezim: du skrev att om realubot läser "detta" så hade tråden 2752 visningar. om han inte läser "detta" är det alltså inte så.
<Ezim> kodein, menar mer att han ska läsa meddelandet och inte tråden :).
<phnom> dfxz: Nice :)
<dfxz> mycket
<dfxz> blev uppraggad av en tant dock. inte så häftigt
<phnom> lol
<dfxz> hon ville ta kort på mig
<dfxz> pga mina tatueringar
<dfxz> men ändå. hon va ganska kåt
<dfxz> :)
<dfxz> tänkte skriva på irc då jag va där, men batteriet i mobilen va slut
<Ezim> :) snacka om vara nörd om man ircar från sin mobil
<Ezim> way to go :P
<phnom> Kunde ändå inte läsa det, inte orkat fixa nyckeln till putty på jobbdatorn :P
<dfxz> så nedkopplad från det stora internetet i 5 timmar. panikångest
<phnom> Dessutom var jag i malmö ;)
<dfxz> Ezim: ja ssh till datorn där hemma där jag kör weechat i tmux :D
<dfxz> aha
<Ezim> :) nörderi
<dfxz> klart, dom irc klienter jag testat för android suger.
<dfxz> om man inte kör backtrack mobilt. då har man ju allt på telefonen
<dfxz> well nu måste jag vila nerverna har varit alldeles för social idag. och gått ner 10 kg i vätska
<Ezim> lol. då har du ju hamnat rätt :).
<dfxz> :D
<gecko> Min install av 12.10 i denna laptop gick åt pipan
<gecko> Men värre saker har hänt här i världen.
<gecko> Så nu har jag återgått till en 12.04 igen
<dfxz> men hörrö hur många nick använder du som jag måste sätta ignore på?
<dfxz> sådär
<dfxz> :P
<gecko> Har alla grattat swecarp på hans dag ?
<gecko> dfxz: Vem försöker du tilltala ?
<itmannen> hej jag är bränd i huvet
<gecko> dfxz: Har du roligt din lilla snorvalp ?
<phnom> \o/
<gecko> dfxz:  Fortätter du att stjäla mina nich så ska jag set till att du blir bannad. förstått
<phnom> wtf?
<gecko> ~simon@unaffiliated/soat): simon
<itmannen> Undrar vart alla undervecklade snorungar kommer ifrån ? Stjäla nick är under alla kritik
<phnom> Det är ingen som har snott ditt nick
<itmannen> phnom:  Du vet tyvärr inte vad du pratar om
<andol> itmannen: Vill du ha ditt nick för dig själv, registrera ditt via nickserv.
<itmannen> <itmannen> hej jag är bränd i huvet. Skrivet av dfxz 19:18. Och mitt nick är reggat
<swecarp> välkommen Philip5
<Philip5> tackar
<Philip5> swecarp: läget?
<swecarp> bra förkyld men annars bra
<Philip5> usch då
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur har du det då
<itmannen> Undrar hur någon kan sno mitt nick trots att det är reggat
<Philip5> hungrigt men fixar mat här
<swecarp> itmannen,  har någon snott det när då
<swecarp> jummy Philip5
<itmannen> Philip5:  Hur anmäler jag en stöld av mitt nick
<phnom> ...
<Philip5> itmannen: vet inte
<itmannen> Philip5:  ?? är du inte OP ?
<Philip5> jo
<itmannen> Philip5:  Dåså
<Philip5> men det är ju bara för kanalen och inte för freenode
<itmannen> Philip5:  Jag skriver om kanalen
<Philip5> nicket har ju inget med kanalen att göra
<itmannen> Philip5:  Ok. Då får du ta reda på det
<Philip5> inte alls
<itmannen> Philip5:  Jasså ? Då kan du avgå nu per omgående som OP. För du klarar inte av dina uppgifter
<Philip5> ingår inte i uppgifterna som op
<Philip5> op har bara med kanalen att göra
<itmannen> Philip5:  Jodå det gör det. Läs på
<andol> itmannen: Sen när är det du som definierar vad som ingår i kanalops ansvar?
<itmannen> andol:  Är du också OP ?
<andol> itmannen: Nej
<itmannen> andol:  Lägg dig inte i då
<Philip5> tror det är du som ska läsa på
<itmannen> Philip5:  Ok ge mig länken till vad du anser ingår i en OPs ansvar. Enligt dig iaf
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> vet inte ens om någon sådan finns
<andol> itmannen: Om du tänker väntilera åsikter kring andra så kan du väl inte gärna invända i att även andra frågaästter ditt agerande?
<Philip5> annars är det något i freenodes policy
<itmannen> Philip5:  Jag är inte ett dugg förvänad att du inte vill
<itmannen> andol:  Hm. Stavas det inte "ventilera"
<phnom> itmannen: Stavas det inte "förvånad"?
<andol> itmannen: säkerligen
<itmannen> I uppdaget som OP in en kanal innefatar att regler och policy ska efterföljas. Och där ingår att motverka stöld av nick
<itmannen> Men som vanligt här så har alla OP selektivt seende
<Philip5> en op kan inte påverka vad folk har för nick på freenode mer än att de kan kicka någon från sin kanal där de är op
 * andol tycker fortfarande att /msg nickserv set enforce on verkar som en lättare lösning
<itmannen> Philip5:  Kan inte du som OP kicka en person där du är OP. Du måste skämta med mig
<itmannen> Philip5:  Men nu lämnar jag in en officiell proyets mot att dfx stulit mitt reggade nick. Och jag förutsätter åtgärder
<itmannen> *protest
<swecarp> itmannen,  har du reggat dfxz  som nick
<dfxz> vaa?
<itmannen> swecarp:  Nä men han har stulit mitt nick itmannen
<dfxz> jag är defektz
<Philip5> itmannen: som jag skrev så kan en op endast kicka någon i en kanal len inte från freenode. freenode består av massor av kanaler
<phnom> Tycker inte det ser ut som att han har stulit det, med tanke på att du använder det.
<itmannen> phnom: Seletivt seende
<swecarp> itmannen,  när skulle detta vara
<phnom> dfxz: Nej, du är itmannen nu.
<itmannen> Just nu använder jag det. Men när jag anslöt via min bouncher så tog stal an det och skrev dumheter
<dfxz> phnom: va?
<dfxz> fattar inte jag har han på ignore
<itmannen> phnom:  Det vet jag väl att jag är
<phnom> dfxz: Hahaha
<dfxz> jag är inte itmannen
<dfxz> itmannen är väl itmannen?
<dfxz> eller
<phnom> dfxz: Nä, han säger att du har snott hans nick.
<itmannen> dfxz:  Presis. Men du skrev med mitt nam att jag var hjärntvättad tidigare
<dfxz> phnom: jahapp.. jag har annat för mig :)
<itmannen> När jag var inloggad som gecko via min bouncher
 * andol plockar fram popcornen
<phnom> dfxz: Antar att irssi inte har likadana filter som weechat, så man kan toggla filtreringen när man vill skratta åt folk?
<itmannen> dfxz: Hur kan du läsa vad jag skriver om du har mig på ignore
<dfxz> mkay
<itmannen> Folk skriver att dom sätter andra på igonre. Men är så nyfikna att dom inte gör det. Bara tomt prat :D
<itmannen> Löjligt värre
<phnom> Oh the drama...
<itmannen> [dfxz] (~simon@unaffiliated/soat): simon* [dfxz] #ubuntu-se *fxz]hubbard.freenode.net :Pittsburgh, PA, US* [dfxz] inaktiv 00:07:19, påloggning: Sat May 19 18:07:44* [dfxz] is logged in as soat* [dfxz] Slut på WHOIS-lista.* Du är nu känd som itmannen
<itmannen> Dvs det samma som dfxz
<itmannen> Och hur han kan använda ett reggat nick är för mig en gåta
<phnom> Inte alls, det går alldeles utmärkt att använda reggade nick.
<itmannen> mycker hedervärt av snorungar. Men man kan väl inte förvänta sig annat
<itmannen> Vad är då vitsen med att regga ett nick ?
<phnom> Du kan tvinga folk att byta från det.
<itmannen> Du menar kick ?
<phnom> Nä
<itmannen> DÃ¥ vet jag inte
<Philip5> tjena maxjesy
<maxjesy> hej Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> hej maxjesy
<maxjesy> jorå, det är bra fast det är en grej som gruvar mig
<maxjesy> tjena swecarp!
<itmannen> Philip5:  Så vad kommer din åtgärd som OP att bli ?
<Philip5> vadå?
<Philip5> itmannen: ingen
<maxjesy> jag behöver ett beat
<Philip5> itmannen: du får ta det med freenode staffs i så fall
<maxjesy> i något musikprogram
<itmannen> Philip5:  Nä självklart inte. Jag är inte förvånad över din feghet
<maxjesy> med olika kanaler som jag kan mute:a
<Philip5> itmannen: har inget med kanalen att göra
<maxjesy> någon här som gör musik i datorprogram?
<itmannen> Philip5:  Loggar jag inte i i denna kanal ?
<Philip5> ingen aning om du gör det
<maxjesy> Philip5, whats app då?
<itmannen> Philip5: Jisses. vet du inte om jag loggar in här. Jag tar mig för pannan och suckar
<Philip5> maxjesy: äh, det har pågått någon sorts diskussion här om det är upp till op här att påverka vad folk har för nicks på freenode och om någon använder någon annans
<Philip5> maxjesy: har du kollat på programmet lmms?
<itmannen> Ska vi gör en lista här på OP. feg, fegare fegast
<Philip5> itmannen: lägg ner hela diskussionen. den har inget på op i den här kanalen att göra och vill du att någon ska ställas till svars för att stjäla ditt nick så ta det med freenode staff. inget mer att tillägga och du får tycka vad du vill mer om det
<itmannen> Jag blir så himla trött på folka som inte tar sitt ansvar uten smiter undan med svansen mellan benen och hänvisar till andra
<maxjesy> Philip5, ja, fast jag kan inte göra musiken själv
<maxjesy> fast det kanske finns färdiga beats
<maxjesy> men, vilken licens glider de på räkmacka med
<Philip5> maxjesy: det finns låtar att ladda in från deras sajt
 * itmannen tycker det är intressant att OP inte har ansvar för kanalen väl och ve
<Philip5> maxjesy: och om det bara är beats du vill ha så kolla på hydrogen
<maxjesy> egentligen vill jag ha musik
<maxjesy> men ja vill rendera alla instrument för sig
<maxjesy> så alla frekvenser hamnar för sig
<maxjesy> och sen rendera en output för final render med 3d sen
<Philip5> då är det lmms eller ardour som gäller
<maxjesy> drar ner lmms
<maxjesy> fläkten börjar bli dammig
<maxjesy> säkert på gpu'n med
<Philip5> börjar den låta?
<maxjesy> näe fast jag ser det
<maxjesy> har öppen datorsida för att se att allt snurrar som det ska
<Philip5> maxjesy: har du kollat låtar som folk delat för lmms på den här länken? verkar vara rätt fria licenser på dem för icke kommersiellt bruk: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/lsp/index.php
<maxjesy> får kolla dem
<maxjesy> btw, är dem i "raw" format
<maxjesy> så man kan ändra och rendera sakerna för sig
<Philip5> ja
<maxjesy> nice nice
<maxjesy> ska bara natta dottern igen
<maxjesy> brb
<Philip5> de är i lmms-formatet
<gecko> Nu ska vi se vilken nästa är som ska stjäla mitt nick "itmannen" Men fegOP lär inte bry dig
<gecko> Ezim:  Tjena kamrat
<itmannen> hej gecko
 * Ezim funderar på vad som kommer installeras nästa månad.
<itmannen> Ezim,  finns bara en sak kubuntu
<gecko> Det där var väl ganska onödigt
<Ezim> itmannen --> swecarp gecko->itmannen
<swecarp> gecko,  det konstiga är att det kräver lösen men den ändrar inte nicket trots att jag inte angav lösen ville bara testa för att se vad som hände
<swecarp> ber så mycket omursäkt för lånet av nick
<gecko> Adjö kanalen
<Ezim> swecarp, chakra lockar mig faktiskt. har tidigare testat i virtualbox. då var installationen inte den bästa. framför allt när man ska partitionera osv.
<Ezim> http://www.chakra-project.org/packages/  <<--- paketen jag är intresserad har dom
<Ezim> av det jag söker så verkar pavucontrol inte finnas
<maxjesy> damn, lmms är ju ganska nice
<Ezim> hmm Ezim märker fler paket som saknas
<maxjesy> Philip5, thnx för den ideen
<Ezim> maxjesy, :) jag har ju tipsat det förrut på forumet och andra sammanhang.
<swecarp> Ezim, sedär en borta ur diskutionen
<Ezim> gecko, vad gör du gubbf-n :)?
<Philip5> maxjesy: det enda som krävs är att du har de plugs för lmms installerade som den som skapat låten har när han gjort filen
<Ezim> maxjesy, det finns många bra applikationer för musik inom linux/opensource världen
<dfxz> Ezim: kolla genom packer. packer -Ss pavucontrol
<phnom> Ezim: Chakra använder väl de vanliga arch-paketen?
<phnom> det ligger i extra isåfall
<Ezim> dfxz, jag har inte chakra installerad. så jag kan ej kolla.
<Ezim> phnom, verkar ej så.
<phnom> Nä, det ska tydligen gå sönder då.
<Ezim> phnom, hmm. finns några paket jag använder som ej finns. kanske kan requesta. kommer dom så är chakra/arch lockande.
<phnom> Ligger la i CCR då
<phnom> Nepp, inte det heller
<phnom> Vanliga Arch har iaf allt du behöver ;)
<dfxz> det som inte finns i core testing eller extra. finns oftast i AUR
<phnom> dfxz: Jo, men det fanns inte i chakras aur
<dfxz> aha
<dfxz> jag trodde de va samme
<phnom> Ne
<maxjesy> Ezim, men LMMS är till windows med .)
<maxjesy> pallar inte hålla på och bråka med att installera linux på en modern dota!
<dfxz> phnom: heter det CCR i chakra?
<phnom> Ezim: Men det finns ett verktyg som heter aur2ccr som man kan använda.
<phnom> dfxz: mm
<dfxz> ok
<phnom> Verkar vara rätt lätt att sno paket från AUR/arch repos och slänga upp dem i CCR
<dfxz> phnom: borde man inte kunna fixxa det så att man kör ifrån archlinux repos? fast jag vet inte vilka filer som rör packer
<Ezim> maxjesy, orka med windows :P.
<Ezim> phnom, okej.
<phnom> dfxz: Mja, fast chakra är bara half-rolling så saker går nog sönder lätt om man blandar
<dfxz> aha
<phnom> Ezim: http://chakra.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/How_to_upload_a_package_to_CCR_when_it_exists_on_Arch_or_Aur
<dfxz> phnom: jag skulle skriva mitt namn på en äldre telefon med t9 idag. gissa vad det blev
<dfxz> :)
<Philip5> swecarp: nu blev det visst ett helt annat paket som blir första för 12.04 på ppan och det är maxjesy fel :D
<phnom> dfxz: Ja, vad kan det ha blivit? ;P
<dfxz> phnom.
<dfxz> jag vet inte om jag tryckte fel eller nåt.
<phnom> Indeed, gissa vad jag fick mitt nick ifrån? :P
<Ezim> phnom, fick hjälp med frågor i deras support. hmm mycket verkar finnas i ccr.
<dfxz> phnom: misstänktet
<swecarp> Philip5,  va vilket blir det då
<dfxz> sista ciggen för idag nurå.. sen film ses!
<Philip5> swecarp: började precis uppdatera paketet caps för jag nu körde in lmms
<maxjesy> Philip5, snabbt det går att ladda ner låtarna
<maxjesy> de är inte stora till formatet
<Philip5> maxjesy: nä de är ju bara en xml-fil med inställningar för låten
<swecarp> oj lmms som första ppa till 12.04
<Philip5> resten är i programmet
<swecarp> ok dax för en kvällsprommenad med hundarna
<_Trullo> skaffa katt så fixar dom promenaden själva :)
<swecarp> _Trullo,  har 2 st katter
<Ezim> phnom, thx för din hjälp ändå. chakra börjar intressera mig. ggr.
<Ezim> dom har även spotify i ccr.
<Ezim> Philip5, hur mår du guru?
<Philip5> Ezim: brottas med att bygga ett paket som krånglar
<phnom> Ezim: Arch Arch Arch Arch
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. vilket? själv läser jag lite på chakra wiki.
<Ezim> phnom, :).
<Philip5> caps
<Ezim> phnom, kör du arch med nördig vm?
<phnom> Nä, jag kör i3
<Ezim> phnom, säkert något minimalistisk grej.
<swecarp> tillbaka
<Ezim> wb ers höghet swecarp :).
<einand> har inte notion tagit över i3 roll helt?
<swecarp> tack min undersåte Ezim
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> swecarp, fann du paketen av intresse?
<phnom> einand: notion?
<Ezim> phnom, tydligen är det väldigt lätt konvertera saker från arch till chakra
<Ezim> :) det är ju skönt
<phnom> Ezim: Ja, som jag sa...
<swecarp> jap det gjordejag men chakra är nog lite för krävande för min dator har ju bara 1000 mb ram och det är min krav
<Ezim> phnom, du sa det :).
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm hur kör du kubuntu på den? :P
<Ezim> swecarp, chakra och kubuntu bör kräva lika mycket. chakra kanske kräver ännu mindre då den är gtk-fri från start.
<einand> någon här som kan slovenska, eller vad språket heter
<phnom> einand: Jaha, nä, i3 != ion3
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J5rq5ubmps
<einand> vet att i3 != ion3, trodde du körde forken av ion3, som heter i3
<einand> som även forkades som notion
<phnom> Finns det en fork av ion3 som heter i3 o0
<Ezim> swecarp, kubuntu är bra grejer. stanna med 12.04 så länge du kan.
<phnom> Jag kör i3 som är skrivet från scratch, men inspirerat av wmii
<einand> undra hur svårt det är att göra sin egna wm
<einand> eller snarare hur mycket tid man måste lägga ner
<swecarp> Ezim,  det ska jag göra om jag kommer ihårg rätt så kräver kubuntu 512mb
<Ezim> einand, hur går det med ditt projekt?
<Ezim> swecarp, har du skrivbordseffekterna på?
<einand> Ezim: galleriet?
<Ezim> einand, yes.
<einand> Ezim: jodå, går framåt, dock inte gjor nått i helgen pga https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150820108662997.406762.583277996&type=3&l=1277944c0f
<swecarp> Ezim,  ja det har jag
<swecarp> hadde inte det tidigare
<Ezim> einand, jag har inte facebook
<einand> Ezim: behöver du inte, är öppet galleri
<Ezim> swecarp, därför den är högre. du kan ju kolla inlägget jag skrev om få kubuntu mer lättviktad i 11.10 om det kan vara till någon hjälp.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.449995/battre-sakerhet-i-nya-linux
<swecarp> jag har gjort dom inställningarna som du gav tips om till 11.10 Ezim
<coobra> nya ?
<Ezim> swecarp, nice och du kom ner till 512 mb?
<einand> eftersom kärnan släpptes häromdagen så är den väl ny
<Ezim> kör du 64-bitars?
<einand> 2012-05-20
<swecarp> Ezim,  det jag menar är att kubuntus mini krav på ramminne är 512mb om jag kommer ihåg rätt
<swecarp> jag kör 32bitar
<einand> har man mindre än 3GB ram är det poänglöst att köra annat än 32bitars
<Ezim> swecarp, jaha nu förstår jag.
<einand> The Facebook song on swedish television now
<swecarp> ok dax att sova
<Philip5> maxjesy: hur går det med lmms?
<Ezim> Philip5, :) han gömmer sig bakom bill gates.
<morten77> ja det är väl bara slösa bort minnesutrymme att köra 64bitars minnesadresser om man inte har nån nytta av dem...
<morten77> jag tyckte mig läsa att ubuntu per default har 32bit PAE-kärna numera också föresten, har man bara 2gig kanske man kan byta till icke pae-kärna också
<morten77> fast iofs finns det väl massa annat man också kan stänga av om man är inne på det spåret... finns det måhända nått helautomatiskt gui program som tvättar bort onödigt åt en?
<Ezim> !kde rules
<ubot2> Factoid 'kde rules' not found
<Ezim> Philip5, heja kubuntu :).
<HakanS> !kubuntu
<ubot2> är Ubuntu förvalt med KDE istället för Gnome. Se http://kubuntu.org för mer information. Se även !kde
<HakanS> !kde
<ubot2> KDE är skrivbordsmiljön som används i Kubuntu. För att installera från Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", eller läs http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Läs på http://kubuntu.org för mer information.
<einand> !ein andersson
<ubot2> Factoid 'ein andersson' not found
<einand> den borde vara ett alias för !einand
<einand> 20 grader varmt här nu, utomhus då
<maxjesy> Philip5, fastnade i köket
<maxjesy> gjorde pyttipanna, sen curry och lite annat
<morten77> nä om man skulle sova då
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Kanalen är på hugget i natt.
<realubot> Unity muppade ur: http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9803/201205230149451920x1080.png
<propus> nice bg :)
<realubot> Panelen och fönsterkontrollerna hoppade tillbaka till Ubuntu 4.04.
<realubot> propus: Tackar. :)
<realubot> propus: Vill du ha den?
<propus> sure =)
<realubot> propus: 100 spänn.
<einand> realubot: det skall väl se ut så?
<realubot> einand: Ska det ju inte?
<einand> ser ut så ofta
<einand> ;)
<einand> propus: http://hdw.eweb4.com/out/565583.html
<einand> propus: ett tips, om du ser någon med en snygg bakgrund, stoppa bara in den i google
<einand> så hittar den liknande eller samma bild
<einand> http://wallpaperswide.com/ubuntu_bone-wallpapers.html
<propus> okej tack :)
<realubot> propus: http://speedy.sh/rkKru/dead-ubuntu.jpg
<realubot> propus: Klicka på filnamnet efter "download:"
<realubot> Jag har gjort min bild svartvit.
<realubot> Originalbilden är blå.
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-23
<realubot> propus: Jag använder den här koden som Keyboard Shortcut också: gconftool-2 --toggle /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<realubot> propus: så visar/döljer jag enkelt ikoner med Insert-tangenten.
<realubot> einand: Ey! Du är skylidg mig 100 spänn.
<einand> realubot: hur kan jag vara skyldig dig 100 spänn?
<gholen> vad gör folk?
<realubot> einand: Du gav propus länken till bilden sekunder innan han skulle sätta in en hundring på mitt konto.
<realubot> Han höll precis på att lägga en överföring på internetbanken.
<coobra> grafiker sökes :D
<Barre> larsemil: torsdag... fiber in i huset... sen är det bara att få ljus i den också... nära nu
<coobra> hah
<coobra> let there be lights !!!
<larsemil> Barre: hurra!
<andol> Barre: Kabeln är inkopplad, men lyset är inte på? :P
<larsemil> beställde min raspberyy pi idag.
<antii> larsemil: vad ska du göra med den :)?
<kodein> antii: han har väl ett par månader på sig att komma underfund med det ;)
<antii> :-)
<Barre> andol: på torsdag är det så.... men jag misstänker på att du hänvisade till metaforer om min intelligens ;)
<Barre> andol: inte den skarpaste kniven i lådan...
<Barre> andol: hjulet snurrar, men hamstern är död...
<Barre> etc... ;)
<Haffe> Har ni tänkt på att mitt tak är någon annans golv?
<andol> Barre: Jo, vart lite för lockande helt enkelt :)
<Nafallo> morning!
<andol> Nafallo: Allt väl ute på ön?
<Nafallo> mhm
<Nafallo> andol: hur ar det i Norge?
<amelia> morrn
<Nafallo> morgon amelia :-)
<Haffe> Morgon gäsp
<andol> Nafallo: Jorå, förhoppningsvis har de som bor där de bra där.
<Nafallo> andol: du vet inte?
<andol> Nafallo: Tja, verkar inte gå någon nöd på mina kollegor där i alla fall.
<Nafallo> andol: du har inte fragat?
<andol> Nafallo: Inte den senaste timmen.
<Nafallo> :-(
<gecko> Godmorgon världen. Och dess tillfälliga besökare.
<nighter> :->
<Haffe> Facebookaktien gick inte så bra.
<gecko> swecarp: Välkommen till klubben för inbördes beundran :)
<swecarp> hejsan gecko
<gecko> swecarp: Allt väl ?
<swecarp> gecko,  hemma förkyld
<gecko> swecarp: Ok. Ja roligare kan man nog ha
<swecarp> hoppas att du inte är arg på mig för det som hände igår
<gecko> swecarp:  Nä aldrig livet. Ingen fara
<swecarp> nu skall jag ut med hundarna och frugan en sväng
<gecko> swecarp: har du alla i koppel? :)
<swecarp> se om jag kan ta någon bra bild som jag kan ha som skrivbordsbild
<gecko> Ok
<swecarp> japp alla i koppel :)
<swecarp> vi ses
<swecarp> gecko,  tillbaka
<kodein> vid lord moloks svans
<realubot> God morgon.
<propus> god eftermiddag heter de väl? =)
<nikihr> Goddagens
<nikihr> här var inte inte särskilt livat :P
<kodein> värst vad mörkt det var här då. här kan det inte ha varit tänt på länge
<lag^> nikihr: De kanske privvar med varann :(
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> antagligen
<lag^> Eller.. jobbar
<lag^> :o
<kodein> jag har hört om det här "jobb"
<andol> kodein: Låter träligt.
<kodein> ja.
<realubot> propus: http://www.total-knowledge.com/~ilya/mips/ugt.html
<gecko> Kan man ha det bättre? Strålande sol osv. http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/8503/20120523142620.jpg
<dfxz> the vajer. s01 snart avslutad.
<realubot> gecko: Ser inte så dumt ut det där du. :D
<realubot> Sol, dator och bärs.
<HakanS> ... och julpynt.
<gecko> För mig är det som jul året runt. Så jag har det uppe året om .)
<HakanS> Påminnelse om medlemsmöte i morgon kväll.
<gecko> Japp
 * gecko mår som en prins. Detta är fördelen med att vara sjukpensionär
<gecko> +25 i skuggan
<DarkLobster> När jag kör update-initramfs så står det 'cryptsetup: WARNING: found more than one resume device candidate: <2 UUID>'. Jag kan bara hitta det ena numret när jag kollar partitionerna som finns. Antar att det andra är nåt gammalt(har gjort om partitionerna en del), men var kan det ttänkas finnas nånstans??
<swecarp> gokväll
<Ezim> swecarp, gokväll.
<swecarp> intresant tips i forumet du gav Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, vilket?
<swecarp> veromix
<Ezim> swecarp, jaha. hoppas du har användning av tipset.
<Ezim> kanske inte lika lätt navigerad och strukturerad som pavucontrol
<Ezim> men gör samma sak
<swecarp> har bara testat den gjorde det för ett tags sedan med den skrivbordbilden jag har så funkar det inte så bra
<Ezim> swecarp, okej :).
<swecarp> vet inte men kmix som är med 12.04 funkar fint för mig
<Ezim> swecarp, kmix fungerar ypperligt.
<Ezim> swecarp, finns bara en sak med pavucontrol/veromix som jag behöver som kmix ej klarar av
<Ezim> annars kmix är klockren
<swecarp> vad då
<Ezim> swecarp, om jag tex vill spela upp något för någon annan.
<Ezim> swecarp, kolla på forumet så kommer du förstå. sök: kurdistan itmannen record ubuntu
<Ezim> på google :)
<swecarp> ok  lite mer funktioner altså
<Ezim> swecarp, yes.
<Ezim> swecarp, dessa funktioner finns också med veromix
 * Ezim skapar chakra linux liveusb. 
<spacebug-> hej i sommarvärmen
<swecarp> Ezim,  wow vill ha en läges rapport sedan
<swecarp> hej spacebug-
<Ezim> reboot
<gecko> En bild på livet. V lever en en kort glatta och roligt. Men bara en bit bort är slutet. Denna bild säger mer än tusen ord. Taget från våran balkong idag. http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/3714/img0159800.jpg
<swecarp> gecko,  snugg bild
<phnom> Morrn
<swecarp> phnom,  morn
<phnom> wazzap?
<swecarp> inte mycke
<phnom> nehe
<swecarp> wb Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, chakra på usb är mardröm.
<swecarp> ok testa cd då
<Ezim> hmm j-vla chakra :).
<Ezim> go go kubuntu
<Ezim> både kört sudo dd och suse imagewriter
<swecarp> så chakra var inget att ha
<phnom> sbs :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  så det blir kubuntu i fortsättningen då
<Ezim> swecarp, :) får testa chakra på skiva. j-vlas den där med blir det kubuntu.
<Ezim> j-vla :) arch
<phnom> Arch funkar alldeles utmärkt på usb, så det måste vara chakras fel :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  får bygga egen dist kurbuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, kanske det bästa. :)
<swecarp> klåtoss leka med tanken ubuntu  server med kde skrivbgord
<Ezim> äsch det är inte värt bränna en dvd-skiva och sedan känna sig missnöjd
<swecarp> Ezim,  fick inte chakra plats på en cd
<Ezim> får ge chakra 1 go när projektet är moget för hantera usb
<Ezim> swecarp, jo då. dock har jag ingen lust bränna skiva :).
<Ezim> http://www.mageia.org/en/ också vettig kde dist...
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> fan upptäkte att jag har 2 dvd med 12.04 kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, hehe varför två?
<Ezim> swecarp, varför kör du inte med liveusb? slipper du ödsla med skivor.
<swecarp> Ezim,  kör rw skivor rätt smart faktiskt sen när 12.04.1 kommer så bränner jag den så har jag en fräsh install skiva
<Ezim> swecarp, usb ännu smartare :).
<swecarp> gammal maskin botar inte från usb :(
<Ezim> swecarp, okej. då är rw smart :).
<swecarp> just det saju det litar du inte på din guru
<Ezim> hehe :P sorry
<Ezim> swecarp, testar mageia på usb. får se om den ger bättre framgång med dd.
<swecarp> ok nu wskall jag ut på hundprommenad ses senare tror jag
<einand> realubot: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.952655-larm-om-skottlossning-i-bifrost
<Ezim> hmm j-vla sudo dd... nåja man tröstat sig med kompilera unetbootin 757
<phnom> Ezim: Så svårt är det la inte? # dd bs=4M if=iso of=/dev/sdx , och se till att den inte är mountad innan.
<Ezim> phnom, bs=4M?
<phnom> Ezim: Större blocksize, går snabbare då
<Ezim> phnom, okej. jag har testat utan bs=4M utan resultat.
<phnom> utan resultat?
<Ezim> phnom, dvs bootar upp och det kommer fram till isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt
<Ezim> :)
<phnom> Jahaja, antar att du kollar alla checksummor också?
<Ezim> phnom, :) tror du så lite om mig?
<phnom> Man vet aldrig... :P
<maxjesy> Philip5 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9mc7ma0AwY
<gecko> Fjanterier !
<Ezim> gecko, :) alla vill vara dig idag.
<gecko> Bra utfört av en TL
<gecko> Ezim: Tydligen är det så. Hur är läget
<Ezim> gecko, bara bra.
<Ezim> själv?
<HakanS> gecko: Varför har du bytt nick?
<gecko> Ezim: Efter en ljuvlig dag på balkongen så måste jag erkänna att det är ganska bra
<gecko> HakanS:  För att du ska kunna nyttja mitt andra
<HakanS> gecko: OK.
<Ezim> gecko, nice
<gecko> Väldigt mysko. Om jag väljer att install en i386 av 12.10 så får jag alternativet att lägga sida vid sida. Men inte om jag försöker med en 64 bitars
<maxjesy> antagligen behöver disken formateras för 64
<gecko> Nope. det är en 64 bitars disk
<Ezim> gecko, maxjesy är judas :P.
<maxjesy> jaja, -1 ubuntu
<gecko> jag har ubuntu 64 samt kubuntu 64 redan
<gecko> och så formateras ingen disk som 64. Det beror på din processor om du kan köra 64 bitars
<gecko> maxjesy: Varför -1 ubuntu ?
<einand> about 40 new picture https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150820108662997.406762.583277996&type=1&l=1277944c0f
<Ezim> gecko, maxjesy är judas därför :).
<gecko> Ezim: judas med pungen ?
<Ezim> gecko, :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  hur går ditt testande
<swecarp> gecko,  hejsan
<gecko> swecarp: Hej gamle man
<Ezim> swecarp, jag kompilerade unetbootin :)
<swecarp> gecko,  om du kallar mig gammal då är du antik
<swecarp> Ezim,  ska du testa chakra på usb igen
<gecko> swecarp: det stämmer perfekt. jag är en värdefull relik
<Ezim> swecarp, :) den som lever den får se.
<swecarp> Ezim,  o gecko  vad händer här annars
<Ezim> swecarp, alla verkar vilja heta itmannen :)
<gecko> swecarp: Det är en oerhörd aktivitet med supportfrågor som vanligt :)
<swecarp> ja alla vill vara en legend
<gecko> :)
<swecarp> hur i helsike får jag bort java som inte är helt instalerat den stoppar alla ändringar i laptopen
<Ezim> swecarp, bohdi linux igen?
<swecarp> jepp Ezim  det ligger en uppgrade samt uppdate som inte går att köra
<Ezim> swecarp, var det openjdk du installera?
<Ezim> eller jre?
<maxjesy> fina bilder einand
<gecko> Lite historia. Mitt nick itmannen härstammar från 1994.  Då mina kollegor döpte mig till detta. Så det är inget jag kommit på själv
<swecarp> jre om jag kommer ihåg rätt startar upp trösk verket nu
<swecarp> hej swelapp
<gecko> swecarp: Java tar du väl bort via synaptic
<gecko> Huvva. En lappjävul :)
<swelapp> gecko ska lägga upp en skärm dump med problemet
<gecko> swelapp: Gör så
<einand> maxjesy: såg precis att jag råkat knäppa 1200 bilder ;)
<swelapp> gecko kolla denna http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4fbd3ba267b485.94627577.jpg
<gecko> swelapp: Ok. jag förstår inte riktigt vad du menar vad det är för fel
<swelapp> kolla noga det visar  terminal en med en grafisk bild som inte går att göra något med
<swelapp> måste bota om
<swecarp> gecko,  körde sudo apt-get upgrade och då kommer denna konstiga grafik upp i terminalen och nu så kan jag inte få något att funka
<gecko> swecarp: Men klickade du på OK ?
<swecarp> det går inte
<gecko> swecarp: Jodå. Shift>>Enter
<swecarp> ok skall testa
<gecko> DÃ¥ ser du att att Ok blir markerat
<einand> http://jojofoto.se/blogg/?attachment_id=1100
<swecarp> gecko, funkar inte
<gecko> swecarp: Men blir inte Ok markerat när du använder Shift
<swecarp> nej men med tad
<swecarp> TAB
<gecko> Sorry. fel av mig. tab ska det vara
<swecarp> nu rullar det på tack
<gecko> swecarp: Tack för vad. Du kom ju på det själv :)
<swecarp> du fick mig att tänka
<gecko> swecarp: Jo det brukar jag också få hjälp med
<gecko> Fy för den lede vad jag är trött. Det tar på en gammal lathund. Blir snart sovplatsen
<swecarp> ja ibland funkar inte hjärnan helt så någon måste  starta upp den
<gecko> swecarp: Precis
<gecko> Nu måste jag tacka för mig. Sköt er snyggt nu
<swecarp> gecko det ska vi
<andol> Barre: Hur gick det sen idag då?
<realubot> gecko: Har dagiset varit lugnt under tiden jag har varit borta?
<realubot> einand: Haha
<realubot> einand: Det händer grejer här.
<realubot> einand: Du bor i fel del av Götebor gom du vill uppleva action.
<Ezim> kommit fram till dystra sanningen att usb jag testar inte klarar av hybrid isos
<Ezim> b-js
<realubot> einand: Va?
<realubot> einand: Äsch.
<realubot> Ezim: Va?
<realubot> Hybrid isos?
<realubot> USB?
<realubot> saywhat?
<realubot> *say what?
<Ezim> realubot, en del distar kör med hybrid ison...
<Ezim> försöker skapa bootbar liveusb med det men fungerar inte
<Ezim> vad jag än gör
<Ezim> så antingen är det usb som ej klarar av hantera eller så är det bios relaterad
<nighter_> http://postimage.org/image/h8wo6cuy3/
<nighter_> Mac eller linux? :)
<nighter_> rätt sick. jag har en Macbok air avinstallerar mac os x. Drar in linux och gör så det ser ut som Mac os x :P
<Ezim> nighter, haha...
<Ezim> nighter, ser ju snyggare ut än mac osx :P...
<maxjesy> efter man renderat en fil, tycker ni den behöver kylas innan användning?
<maxjesy> eller kan man använda den lika väl direkt?
<Ezim> wb swecarp ers hövlighet :)
<Ezim> swecarp, har du testat mak-liontaste?
<Ezim> fin tema
<swecarp> Ezim,  min undersåte Mak-lion taste har jag använt men nu kör jag kde4 krystaldimond med endel ändringar på vissa ikoner
<swecarp> har anpassat så att ja har tagit endel från andra teman
<Ezim> swecarp, kfaenza är också snyggt.
<nighter_> gjorde det lätt för mig och körde igång macubuntu scriptet
<Ezim> swecarp, snyggast är dock oxygen old.
<Ezim> har du testat?
<swecarp> Ezim,  en liten suportfråga  kan man ändra bakrunden i startmenyn dar alla program är listade
<swecarp> oxygen är snygt och enkelt
<Ezim> swecarp, menar du för kick-off?
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> har inte lärt mig alla benämningar än i win heter det ju start menyn
 * Ezim gillar fortfarande oxygen old mest.
<Ezim> swecarp, jag tror inte.
<swecarp> ok så det går bara att ha vit bakgrund där otur för jag har ett tema som är så snygt men det är ikoner i gråton
<Ezim> swecarp, http://imgur.com/wiv4q
<swecarp> får väl använda några av dom där det går
<Ezim> swecarp, menar du den?
<swecarp> just presis försökte själv ta en skärmdump men lyckades inte
<swecarp> skulle vilja ändra bakrunden till ikonerna
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du är inte cool.
<Ezim> swecarp, högerklicka på kick-off och välj "redigera program".
<Ezim> sedan är det bara tweaka sönder med ikoner
<Ezim> om det är den vita färgen du vill ändra så tror jag inte det går. kanske via terminalen....
<swecarp> ok det var den vita färgen jag ville ändra
<Ezim> swecarp, prova kubuntu kanalen. någon där har nog koll. fråga både i support/dev.
<swecarp> det skall jag göra
<swecarp> för tillfället så är jag nöjd med mitt tema enkelt med lite tvist
<Ezim> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2031
<Ezim> näst största som sker i linux-världen efter ubuntu-release
<swecarp> japp mint verkar ta endel från ubuntu trots att det är en remake många gillar ju mint framför ubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, själv har jag alltid haft svårt för linux mint av någon konstig anledning.
<speedxco1e> Godkväll damer och herrar. ssd TRIM fungerar det numera bra med mdadm?
<swecarp> jag testade live version tror det var på 11 eller 12 såg bra ut men nej fastnade ändå för ubuntun i gnome2 läge
<Ezim> swecarp, jag gillade klassiska ubuntu mycket mer än mint.
<Ezim> swecarp, dock har jag inte testat deras kde version. men den är ju baserad på kubuntu. så det måste vara bra.
<Ezim> brb
<swecarp> wb
<Ezim> swecarp, thx.
<swecarp> Ezim,  har fixat laptopen nu så den funkar som den ska itmannen hjälpte mig så jag kunde instalera klart javan
<Ezim> swecarp, han fick tidigare hjälp av mig :).
<Ezim> så det innebär attt gecko minns :).
<swecarp> det kom upp en grafisk bil iterminalen kundde inte markera ok valet men med lite hjälp så var lösningen TAB tangenten
<Ezim> swecarp, guru är du :).
<swecarp> nej men itmannen trodde på shift + enter men det funkade inte så jag testade lite och helt plötsligt när jag använde tab så funkade det
 * swecarp har ställt suport fåga till stor gurusarna i dev
 * Ezim tycker swecarp är guru. 
<swecarp> tackar Ezim  men som jag sakt tidigare ingen guru men vågar testa
<Ezim> swecarp, det är så man lär sig.
<swecarp> japp och man kan till slut instalera oprativsystem hur enkelt som helst för att rätta till alla fel
<Ezim> swecarp, :) way to go.
<Ezim> du har blivit nörd
<Ezim> swecarp, din fru kommer ha säker övergång till kubuntu
<swecarp> ja det har jag
<Ezim> swecarp, :) har du gjort det där med typsnitt vi diskutera en ggr eller skrev jag allt förgäves?
<swecarp> kommer när jag har r åd sätta upp en server med denna datorn för våran hemsida
<Ezim> swecarp, nice.
<swecarp> har inte  kopierat från frugans dator
<Ezim> swecarp, hur ny är hennes burk?
<Ezim> swecarp, laptop?
<swecarp> kommer inte ihåg men hon kör iallafall win 7 på den så relativt ny
<swecarp> Ezim,  ett läckert tema  för ikoner är fekete hittade det nu
<Ezim> swecarp, nice. länka.
<Ezim> swecarp, har du namn på burken eller vet du något om hårdvaran?
<swecarp> får kolla det senare
<swecarp> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fekete?content=136384
<swecarp> det är ett tema som går i gråskala
<Ezim> swecarp, 12.04.1 verkar komma https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Ezim> augusti
<swecarp> illa för dig det blir till att ladda ner nu då
<Ezim> swecarp, haha... faktiskt.... får vänta med det ändå :)
<Ezim> swecarp, blir nog bra för din fru. :)
<swecarp> varför är det lite mycke på g nu
<Ezim> swecarp, :P eller så väntar hon på 12.10. om laptopen ny är nyare versioner alltid bättre.
<Ezim> swecarp, både och.
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> swecarp, temat var snyggt faktiskt. men inget slår fortfarande oxygen old.
<swecarp> ja det är det enkelt grått med lite färg ändrade lte så det blev lite färggladare
<Ezim> swecarp, hur går det med gimpandet?
<Ezim> swecarp, vi pm. kanalen sover ändå.
<realubot> Irriterande att Adblock i Chromium inte stoppar annonser lika effektivt som Adblock i Fx.
 * realubot tror att det är programmet som Ezim använder för att skapa hybrik-isos på USB som är felet.
<realubot> Inte BIOS eller USB-pinnen.
<einand> hur fungerar det?
<einand> suck, jag har trott kanalen vart död i 4 timmar, så var det jag som råkat scrolla upp
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-24
<realubot> Varför är Internet så segt nu då? :(
<realubot> einand: Hur fungerar vad då?
<realubot> PING google.com (173.194.32.46) 56(84) bytes of data.
<realubot> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<realubot> 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4004ms
<realubot> What is this?
<realubot> *suck*
<realubot> Sovkanal!
<phnom> Morrn
<gecko> Men lite tur så blir det att sitta ett tag på balkongen i solen idag
<Barre> andol: det var tydligen NSC som vi träffade, jag var inte direkt förberedd att prata HPC så det gick väl sådär :)
<Haffe> Morgon.
<kodein> Barre: ah, mina jobbgrannar
<andol> Barre: Ah
<Barre> kodein: åhh... där ser man.. synd att jag inte viste det, då skulle vi ju kunnat ta en lunch jue...
<kodein> tja, det kanske går att få till stånd nån annan gång om det skulle vara så
<larsemil> han sa stånd.
<kodein> stånd sa han, sa bull
<bamsefar> Barre: Sitter de kvar i sitt atomlabb?
<Barre> bamsefar: atomlabb? jag antar att de inte gör det eftersom jag inte vet vad du pratar om =)
<bamsefar> Barre: De hade ju sin datahall i universitetets gamla atomlabb förut?
<kodein> bunkern, menar du?
<bamsefar> Ja
<kodein> det är ju FOA som hade det, inte universitetet
<bamsefar> Ahh
<bamsefar> Jag förstår.
<bamsefar> MEn det var atom-jox där, right?
<kodein> de har ju hangaren nu också, men när den nya hallen är byggd lämnar de (antagligen) över bunkern till oss på liu-it
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag var där när jag gick i gymnasiet.
<kodein> nånting i den stilen bör det ju ha varit, men jag tror inte nån riktigt vet
<bamsefar> DÃ¥ var.. Monolith det fetaste klustret.
<bamsefar> Antar att det hänt en del sen dess.
<kodein> mjo, just nu är det väl neolith, och sen det kommande triolith
<larsemil> dalnixith då?
<kodein> och monolith har FOI tagit över, så det klustret har jag jobbat lite på när jag hade en projektanställning för ett par år sen
<Barre> kodein: så du sitter på lui-it, då måste vi ju få komma och träffa er åsså :)
<kodein> Barre: tja, jag jobbar iofs inte med serverdrift :)
<bamsefar> kodein: Monolith var ~10 rack med 2U supermicroboxar, right?
<kodein> ja, nåt i den stilen
<bamsefar> Gött, då kommer jag ihåg rätt.
<bamsefar> Det var ganska coolt när man var ~19. ;)
<Barre> kodein: det gör inte, för jag jobabr inte med server ;P
<larsemil> Barre: grävmaskiner right?
<Barre> larsemil: korrekt =)
<kodein> Komatsu eller caterpillar?
<kodein> Liebherr?
<kodein> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/74/Liehbherr_hydraulic_shovel.JPG/800px-Liehbherr_hydraulic_shovel.JPG :)
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> DEt är så hds får sina san att prestera så bra, de har grävmaskiner i som skyfflar runt datan.
<kodein> där har du high performance
<larsemil> bamsefar: asbra ju! kunna ta två så olika områden och använda gemensam teknik(skyffel).
<bamsefar> Jepp
<larsemil> jag gör samma i mitt företag
<larsemil> tar min bakgrund som personlig assistent och pratar luuuugnt och tydligt och lovar kunderna en glass på fredag om de är snälla.
<bamsefar> Haha
<Barre> kodein, bamsefar: här är våran "big boy". EX5500 http://www.mining-power.de/ex5500/ex5500_2_p.html
<bamsefar> Barre: Nice
<kodein> man får ju ändå säga att Liebherr är ett mångsidigt företag. De tillverkar både gruvmaskiner och vinkylar.
<Haffe> Barre: Säg till när du kommer förbi.
<Haffe> Jag driftar en del maskiner ner i FOIs gamla atomlabb.
<Haffe> Det ökända racket med HPblad.
<Barre> Haffe: absolut, spännade....
<Haffe> Ganska kul egentligen.
<Haffe> Som rent hobbyprojekt så har vi ett rack med 4 p-klasschassin och ett C-klasschassi.
<Haffe> Ett par GS160
<kodein> Haffe: fast foo är inte gammalt atomlabb, utan det är gammal datorhall
<Haffe> kodein: Ok, det var kanske bara extra EMPsäkrat.
<kodein> väggarna i det här huset är puts, så vetefan.
<kodein> man kan skapa nya dörrar med en mopp
<Haffe> Portal Gun?
<Barre> Haffe: GS160.. är inte det gamla härliga alpha proppar?
<Haffe> Jo.
<Haffe> Det är två skåp med GS160 och så har vi ett par Alphaserver 47.
<Barre> härligt... vad snurrar ni på den? openVMS, linux eller T64
<Haffe> OpenVMS
<Barre> lite avundsjuk.. har inte rört openVMS på 8 år
<Haffe> Vi håller på och rullar ut OpenVMS på en itanium2maskin också.
<Haffe> Planen var väl att ha en Itanium2maskin som kör OpenVMS och en som kör Linux.
<kodein> åh, jag vill ha ett eget kontor igen
<Haffe> Jag har ett eget kontor.
<Haffe> Jag ska tänka på dig när jag sitter i det.
<Haffe> ;)
<andol> larsemil: Funkar det? :)
<Haffe> kodein: Varför har du blivit av med ditt kontor?
<larsemil> andol: vilket? med kunderna? mycket bra!
<kodein> vi har fler anställda än vi har kontorsrum
<kodein> det ska bli kul att få flytta in i nybyggt vid blå havet om ett par år, iaf
<Haffe> Samtidigt som du får sitta i VS och koda C#?
<kodein> tja, det är ungefär som java, så det är ju skitsamma
<Haffe> Språket i sig är det väl inget fel på.
<Haffe> Det är väl när det börjar blanda in en massa MSspecifika utökningar som det går fel.
<andol> larsemil: Ok, får komma ihåg det inför eventuell framtida kundkontakt :)
<kodein> ja, se, här nätverkas det :)
<Haffe> Skadar väl inte att utnyttja de kontakter man har.
<Haffe> Undrar om jag ska börja göra det mer.
<Haffe> Nej, men nu är det nog dags att göra vettiga saker. Jag önskar er alla en god dag.
<larsemil> vart är det nu igen man kan hitta loggarna för den här kanalen?
<Markk> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/24/%23ubuntu-se.html
<Markk> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<larsemil> Markk: verkar inte finnas några äldre än 2010
<larsemil> någon som har loggar från 2006?
<larsemil> andol barre?
<Markk> Hm, udd.
<Markk> udda*
<andol> larsemil: Tidigare skötes loggning utav loco kanalen utav en bot tillhörande ubuntu-eu.org, vars arkiv inte verkar finnas kvar.
<andol> För egen del så har jag bara loggar bakåt till 2009.
<larsemil> blev nyfiken på min första join i kanalen här
<HeMan> Haloj!
<whomee> calc
<whomee> opps
<lag^> oops
<lag^> Hej whomee , det var längesen
<whomee> lag^: tjenis, ja de va de, precis så längesedan så jag inte riktigt minns vem du var :)
<lag^> whomee: haha, misstänkte det
<lag^> hade ju annat nick förut
<whomee> lag^: då var det inte lätt att gissa :)
<lag^> :)
<lag^> minns inte om jag nickade Linda^ förut kanske
<lag^> eller segoflic
<whomee> ah linda va de nog
<lag^> Dåså
<larsemil> dalkullan right?
<lag^> du kan va
<madbearz> tjenna
<lag^> hej
<madbearz> görs då
<lag^> vilket häftigt nick du skaffat dig
<madbearz> nej men det va för att servern gick ner...
<lag^> jahaja :(
<larsemil> jag tycker det mesta madbearz gör är häftigt
<larsemil> madbearz: nu var det längesedan du hälsade på igen
<lag^> Nu hittar du på :(
<madbearz> larsemil: a juste den där kamelen ja
<HakanS> swecarp: Du höll väl på med översättning av Kdenlive till svenska? Eller hade tänkt göra det?
<swecarp> HakanS,  den sista kdenlive i version 9 har jag med svenska det var någon annan somn hadde börjat vet inte om det är så att jag har den senaste på svenska bara för att jag laddade ner den svenska översättningen
<HakanS> swecarp: Det var just detta jag tänkte nämna för dig. Jag har också uppgraderat till senaste versionen.
<swecarp> HakanS,  det var så bökigt att översätta kdenlive det jag håller på med eller rättare sagt försöker översätta är luminance hdr
<swecarp> luminance hdr så har jag tagit kontakt med dom så dom vet att jag jobbar på det
<swecarp> HakanS,  m,ötet var i kväll 20,30 eller
<HakanS> swecarp: Ja, 20.30
<swecarp> ok ska försöka vara närvarande
<HakanS> swecarp: Bra. Du är välkommen.
<swecarp> välkommen Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp, danke schön
<swecarp> warum ist du im den hause
<Philip5> swecarp, lite senare idag tänkte jag ta tag i paketerandet för 12.04 lite mer på riktigt
<swecarp> vad roligt väntar på digikam
<Philip5> swecarp, vilken hejare på tyska du är då
<swecarp> isch arbaite mit deutche autos
<swecarp> det vet jag inte om jag är men kan lite då jag jobbar med tyska bilar
<maxjesy> Hallo zusammen Philip5
<Philip5> ach so
<Philip5> tjena maxjesy
<Philip5> blender-boy
<swecarp> hej maxjesy
<maxjesy> schön dich hier zu haben mit swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp, jo kdenlive, gimp, gimp plugins och digikam står på listan att packas och även en rad paket de är beroende av som ska uppdateras
<swecarp> ist dise den deutche ubuntu helfen irc
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> man kan tro det
<maxjesy> Ich weiß nicht,
<swecarp> Philip5,  det var du som började
<Philip5> ubuntu-se/de
<Philip5> jag vet
<Philip5> jag är en dålii männska
<swecarp> Philip5,  gimp och kdenlive har jag laddat ner redan i senaste
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> men de fixar jag också till mig själv
<swecarp> gimp 2.8 är trevlig kden live kommer med svens översättning
<Philip5> jag kör ju inte med andras ppaer :D
<Philip5> litar inte på dem :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  det vet jag kanske ändrar och kör dina ppan
<maxjesy> man ska inte lita på andra
<maxjesy> bäst är att alla har egen ppa
<maxjesy> bäst med sluten källkod så man inte kan gå in och ändra
<maxjesy> så känner man sig säker
<maxjesy> ladda .exe direkt från hemsidan ftw
<Philip5> japp
<swecarp> skulle gärna lära mig att kompilera men efter en liten enkel kurs av kurden så insåg jag att det var inget för mig
<Philip5> tänk om MS eller Apple kunde ta över all open source och bara stänga den så allt blev säkert
<maxjesy> helt klart finns behovet
<maxjesy> man kan inte ens känna sig säker på www längre
<Philip5> swecarp, du får se det som en utmaning och börja med de lite mindre komplicerade programmen
<maxjesy> Philip5, är blender mindre komplicerade> ?
<Philip5> nä jag tycker gamla goda AOL kan ta över hela internet och stänga ner det
<swecarp> kursen var med kate den är ju bus enkel
<Philip5> maxjesy, det vet jag inte om jag skulle kalla ett jätteenkelt program att brörja med direkt
<Philip5> swecarp, ja kate är enkelt om man väl har alla dev-paket för kde installerade
<Philip5> men de är ju en del de också
<Philip5> man kanske kan börja med ett program som irssi eller nått :)
<maxjesy> Philip5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9mc7ma0AwY&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA&index=1&feature=plcp
<swecarp> kanske det
<maxjesy> såg du min batman visualizär?
<swecarp> Philip5,  irc klient nej inget roligt
<maxjesy> renderade ljudet i varsina kanaler som jag sen kasta in i blender och bakade ljuden till varsin kub
<maxjesy> inte alla kanaler, vissa ljud är för ovanliga i låten
<Philip5> swecarp, nej det är ju också roligare att bygga ett program man kommer använda
<Philip5> maxjesy, jo jag såg den igår
<swecarp> ja och det mest använder är ju grafik program och dom verkar knepiga att bygga
<maxjesy> Philip5, aha
<maxjesy> får göra något nytt och visa då
<swecarp> eller så skulle jag vilja bygga tex kompozer eller anna webside editor
<Philip5> kompozer är väl rätt gammalt vid det här laget eller är det nyutveckling av det?
<Philip5> kör inte så många sådana program och har jag gjort det så har jag kört quanta plus
<maxjesy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AohX0XIQ8jU
<maxjesy> Philip5, du har inte sett min robotdance?
<Philip5> maxjesy, har du kört med mocap och fångat dina egna rörelser där eller?!? :D
<coobra> :D
<swecarp> Philip5,  problemet är att jag har svårt för rena text editorer söker en som liknar dreamweawer
<Philip5> swecarp, tyvärr tror jag inte det finns så många bra som är open source
<maxjesy> Philip5, jag trace:a mot en film som jag har gjort tidigare
<maxjesy> när jag dansar
<swecarp> har förståt det
<HeMan> finns det någon färglaserskrivare för privatpersoner som kör postscript eller pcl?
<HeMan> eller i alla fall en som funkar med cups
<Philip5> HeMan, vet inte. kör bara s/v laser hemma
<swecarp> HeMan,  jag har en äldre hp 2600n som jag kör i nätverket som funkar kanon
<HeMan> det verkar som Samsung CLP 320 ska ha Linux-drivare
<Philip5> maxjesy, har blender stöd för att använda mocap data? brukar ju finnas en massa sådana att ladda ner med bara rörelser från olika grejer som folk har cappat
<Philip5> maxjesy, du har väl sådana här grejer i källaren redan?!?! http://www.animazoo.com
<HeMan> går det rendrerar med GPU i kluster med blender nu?
<Philip5> jag är lite dåligt uppdaterad på "the latest" med blender men det kanske går på något sätt med cycles i blender men annars får man nog köra en extern renderare som klarar det
<larsemil> någon som har koll på varför mina extensions inte laddas: http://pastebin.com/gb9d1f6m
<maxjesy> HeMan, du kan ju dela upp arbetet på olika datorer innan rendering
<maxjesy> välja tex, 30 grames/gpu
<maxjesy> grames
<maxjesy> ja får kolla mer på blender senare, ut i solen och nörda nu
<realubot> God morgon.
<Barre> larsemil: nu är det nära..... duct in i huset... om ett par minuter blåser det för fullt....
<HeMan> Barre: och sen tar det bara 2-3 månader innan dom tänder lampan i andra änden?
<Barre> HeMan: förmodligen.... men... "foten i kläm?   JAJJEMENSAN!!!"
<HeMan> Barre: säg till när vi ska iSCSI'a
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska för övrigt shoppa ny server snart
<HeMan> Barre: var du också på G med det eller?
<HeMan> men nu; Kaffe!
<Barre> HeMan: jo... men jag skall shoppa två stycken.... men det får vänta lite.. ett par-tre veckor kanske...
<larsemil> hur får man upp cnames med dig
<einand> realubot: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.953119-de-campar-mot-konsumtion
<speakman> morrn
<HeMan> larsemil: vad är det du vill göra?
<HeMan> larsemil: du kan ju inte slå upp "baklänges", dvs lista alla CNAME's som pekar på detta namn
<larsemil> nevermind
<Barre> å där var jag tvungen att starta om min brandvägg p.g.a. elavbrott... :/
<speakman> nån som kör ddwrt?
<larsemil> japp
<einand> speakman: japp
<speakman> gör jag också, och igår fick jag starta om den för då hade (antagligen) tjänsten för dns-uppslag dött i den.
<speakman> men inte helt, för det gick men raggligt att ta sig ut. Otroligt märkligt, men det känns inte bra om det är ett labilt system.
<larsemil> hmm att köra php som user ger massa errors men itne som root. vad är fel då?
<speakman> larsemil: du sa det ju själv; php
<einand> vilka error får du?
<larsemil> HP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/zend/lib/php_extensions/mysql.so' - libmysqlclient.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<einand> ser ut att bara rättighetsfel isf
<speakman> Om du (eller programmet) använder LD_LIBRARY_PATH så fungerar den för användare om binären är setuid root
<speakman> fungerar den _inte_ för icke-root
<larsemil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004632/
<larsemil> ser inte ut att vara något fel här
<larsemil> speakman: berätta mer
<speakman> larsemil: finns inget mer att säga, är inte binären du exekverar setuid root så berör det dig inte
<HeMan> larsemil: använder inte php någon konfig i $HOME?
<HeMan> larsemil: då skiljer det sig mellan root och $USER
<HeMan> larsemil: eller då kan det skilja sig
<HeMan> larsemil: strace är din vän!
<realubot> einand: Har du gått och blivit kommunist på äldre dar eller vad är det här? Occypy Vasaplatsen?
<realubot> Alkoholfri mötesplats? Hur kul är det på en skala?
<realubot> En alkoholfri mötesplats låter lika roligt som ett bootbart USB-minne och ett moderkort utan stöd för USB-boot.
 * realubot har precis hittat ett nytt ord för en terrorist som spränger bomber: dynamitard
<Barre> WTF HeMan & larsemil.... jag är så besviken (på mig då).....
<HeMan> realubot: bra ord! dök upp ca 1890 i svenskan
<Barre> ljus i fibern, och de frågade om jag hade beställt abbonemang så vi kunde testa.... snopet......
<HeMan> Barre: jag säger inget elakt
<Barre> tack
<HeMan> Barre: ...än
<Barre> :O
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<larsemil> Barre: men stackarn! du hade för låga tankar om dem.. :)
<Barre> larsemil: mmm... uppenbart
<larsemil> Barre: så nu har du snabbt tecknat något då?
 * Barre hör i telefonen: Välkommen till villafiber beställningstelefon, du är placerad i kö och beräknas vänta i 13 minuter innan din tur. du har plats tre i turordning
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> hej jag heter jonas och jag vill ha internet. NU. på en gång. om fem minuter.
<Barre> de måste ju skicka förbannad hårdvara också..... :/
<larsemil> ska vi säga om två veckor då? :D
<larsemil> du får göra som vi gjorde, övertala dem att få fiber rätt in i egen switch. :D
<Barre> men larsemil (och andra grymma nördar i kanalen), förkklara detta för mig... de har endast kopplat in EN fiber (inte ett fiberpar), hur i helvisan kan jag både skicka och ta emot på EN fiber??? olika ljus? halv duplex? hur klockas den signlaen i sådant fall?
<larsemil> hm ogg har förklarat det där för mig. men det har något att göra med att köra på olika våglängder
<larsemil> och om man gör det så krockar inte datat.
<larsemil> men nu måste jag åka hem för dagen
<Barre> och nu har jag kopplats till tredje personen för att försöka svara på mina frågor.... :/   telia #fail
<Philip5> Barre, tycker det låter som business as usally att felia
<Barre> Philip5: jag skrotade precis Telia.... de ville inte ha mig som kund.. så nu undrar jag givetvis vilken leverantör jag skall välja.
<Philip5> telia brukar vara bra så länge grejerna funkar. ska man ha med deras support att göra så känns det oftast som man bara vill ha ett direktnummer till någon tekniker där som kan och inte prata med en massa nissar och nissor i 1st och 2nd line support
<Philip5> och så utgår de alltid från att det är kunden som gjort fel
<Philip5> kanske är sant många gånger men man kanske inte ska utgå ifrån det om man vill skapa förtroende
<Barre> men de levererar inte några av de tjänster jag behöver..... inte ens fast ipv4
<Philip5> usch
<gecko> Barre: Varför var du inte välkommen som kund. Har du misskött dig ?
<Barre> gecko: ehh.. nej... men de erbjuder inte en fast ipv4 adress, vilket jag måste ha
<Barre> eller ipv6
<gecko> Ok
<Barre> hur som helst, dynamsikt tilldelade ip-adresser är så 2000-tal :P
<gecko> Hm. är det inte 2000-tal även nu :)
<Barre> ok... 00-tal då ;P
<gecko> Men jag håller med om detta med dynamiska IP
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> tjenis delhage
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tack Philip5
<delhage> Barre: mors, fußball på måndag?
<swecarp> välkommen din svikare Ezim :)
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. thx. :)
<swecarp> skall jag lösa dina problem
<Ezim> haha
<gecko> +26,9 på balkongen i skuggan. Jabba
<Barre> delhage: heheh.. no way...
 * swecarp mistänker en halvnaken gecko 
<gecko> swecarp: Halv ?
<gecko> :)
<swecarp> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hemska tanke
<gecko> swecarp:  :D Nädå ingen fara. Jag har shorts på mig så inte grannkärringarna får hjärtslag
<swecarp> ok
<gecko> swecarp: Du vet jag är yngsta hanen i dessa hus med mina 58 :)
<swecarp> hm låter som där jag hadde min första lägen het vid 20års ålder jag var ca 50år yngre än den yngsta i trappen
<gecko> swecarp: Jag är helt klart lammkött här. Men se men inte röra är min paroll. Fiskat något idag ?
<Ezim> gecko, nu kör jag ostabilt eller rättare :P sagt dist med nya paket rullande.
<gecko> Ezim: Ostabilt av vad ?
<swecarp> gecko,  LIGGER HEMMA I FÖRKYLNING I DENNA VÄRME
<swecarp> förlåt för caps
<gecko> swecarp: Stort grattis. Du väljer tillfälle
<Markk> DET GÖR INTE JAG.
<Markk> Hör ni lite dåligt över IRC+
<Markk> :D
<Markk> ?*
<gecko> swecarp: Det är för kallat här i vattnet än. Men jag ska prova lyckan om ett par veckor
<gecko> swecarp: Ska vi tävla om vem som drar upp största rödingen ?
<swecarp> skall se om det kan bli lite fiske i helgen
 * swecarp fiskar inte röding
<gecko> Varför inte då ?
<swecarp> har inga röding vatten i närheten
<Ezim> swecarp, kör chakralinux :).
<delhage> Barre: dårå?
<gecko> hahahahah. Mao så vinner jag på walk over
<Ezim> menar gecko
<gecko> Ezim: Ok
<swecarp> eller ska vi se vem som fångar största karpen
<gecko> Hm. Låt mig tänka
<kodein> största spiggen
<dfxz> Ezim: härlig. funkar det bra?
<dfxz> +t
<Ezim> dfxz, ja, men det är skillnad från trygga ubuntu/debian världen
<Ezim> en del saker är annorlunda
<dfxz> :)
<Ezim> känner mig som noob. men jag tar väl snart igen det.
<dfxz> ja det reder du nog ut snart
<dfxz> Ezim: hur var det, använder du pacman och packer i chakra?
<Ezim> dfxz, jepp
<Ezim> brb
<dfxz> ok
<Barre> delhage: det är så fel på så många sätt....
<Ezim> dfxz, vet du hur man lägger till pulseaudio?
<Ezim> jag har installerat de paket som krävdes
<swecarp> Ezim,  är det krångligt
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du kan ej jämföra med kubuntu. kubuntu var de installera paketen och starta om.
<Ezim> done
<Ezim> här så krävs det hjärngymnastik
<Ezim> swecarp, rekommenderar dig stanna med kubuntu om du vill att saker bara ska fungera.
<Ezim> haha en hel del är på tyska också
<Ezim> dom har ej lyckats översätta kde rätt eller så är det knas hos chakra
<swecarp> Ezim,  när inte ens du fattar så förstår jag att det är inget för mig
<swecarp> Ezim,  cups har jag traslat endel med när jag skulle få canon skrivaren att funka
<Ezim> swecarp, ej värt att du testar chakra. för vara helt ärlig.
<Ezim> eller arch för den delen. samma grej.
<swecarp> nej det verkar vara en dist som tar linux tillbaka till ursprunget inte speciellt nybörjarvänligt
<Ezim> dfxz, vet du hur man fixar pulseaudio i arch/chakra?
<Ezim> pulseaudio fixad
<dfxz> Ezim: ja hur var det nu igen
<dfxz> installera det iaf. sen leta i /etc
<Ezim> dfxz, behövde tydligen chmod för fixa det
<dfxz> aha
<Ezim> fattar inte varför men det fungera
<dfxz> :)
<Ezim> dfxz, verkar som jag inte hade behörigheten. nåja det löst.
<dfxz> sweet
<Ezim> 2 problem kvar :)
<dfxz> ok, vadå? :)
<Ezim> belysning när man trycker på fn+f8/f9
<Ezim> sedan fungerar inte spotify
<Ezim> även ksnapshot med ptrscr
<dfxz> mkay, är det laptop ?
<dfxz> spotify använder fortfarande wine va?
<dfxz> typ
<dfxz> (i linuxx.)
<dfxz> jag fick tweaka lite för att få ordning på ljusinställningarna på min laptop i arch. det fungerar fast + är - och - är + så lite omvänt men det funkar
<phnom> Någon som vet vart isofiler man mountar med vmware remote console hamnar någonstans?
<Ezim> dfxz, nee inte wine skiten.
<dfxz> Ezim: ok :)
<Ezim> jag fixa ksnapshot med prtscr
<dfxz> Ezim: då vet jag inte, har bara använt det med wine för väldigt längesen
<dfxz> kör youtube i umplayer
<Ezim> dfxz, nörd :).
<dfxz> i natt ska jag nog kompilera xbmc för min gentoobyrk. måste sätta reminder eller nåt..
<dfxz> eller vafaen.. ska hämta ut nytt moderkort på måndag. går snabbare då.
<Ezim> spotify klar
<Ezim> hmm tydligen någon spegel som knasa
<dfxz> härligt :D
<dfxz> störande, när ingeting funkar brukar jag köra en pacman -Syy  sen brukar det funka igen
<Ezim> dfxz, men nu hoppas vi allt ska vara som det är. :)
<dfxz> jag såg en annan dist som var släkt med arch, bridge linux
<dfxz> kollat in den?
<Ezim> dfxz, nee. kan du länka. har en hel del fönster på g.
<dfxz> ok vänta
<dfxz> Ezim: http://millertechnologies.net/
<Ezim> dfxz, cool. men jag nöjer mig med chakra.
<dfxz> du får köra arch sen. :)
<dfxz> rökpaus.
<maxjesy> vad använder ni för att spela flac på android?
<dfxz> hm har inte spelat flac på luren någon gång. fast winamp finns ju till android
<dfxz> lite väl segt tycker jag winamp e ..
<dfxz> winamp kom upp först när jag söker på flac. sen kommer något som heter andLess som ser gulligt ut :D
<maxjesy> konstigt nog hitta inte winamp mina flac
<maxjesy> men andloss
<maxjesy> den funkade
<dfxz> najs.
<maxjesy> flac är väl de enda vettiga
<maxjesy> stör mig på mp3's med soppig kvalitet
<dfxz> ah, värsta. Men jag lyssnar på musik som är dåligt producerad. Så jag märker knappt något.
<maxjesy> lyssnar du på för musik?
<maxjesy> justin biemberlake?
<dfxz> just nu lyssnar jag på Sterbend
<maxjesy> låter agressivt
<maxjesy> norskt?
<dfxz> vet inte faktiskt, har knappt lyssnat på dom. Jag tror det e tyskt
<maxjesy> "Depressive Black Metal band from Germany. Taken from "Dwelling Lifeless" album.
<maxjesy> "
<dfxz> agressivt e det.. ja :)
<maxjesy> japp de var det.
<dfxz> händer att jag snöar in på DSBM emellanåt
<maxjesy> Diabolic Soul Bass Metal?
<dfxz> depressive suicidal bläck mätal.
<dfxz> kan rekommendera lifelover. svenskt band
<dfxz> dom är inte så svåra
<dfxz> :)
<maxjesy> jag är mer inne på klassiskt
<dfxz> som ett äkta psykfall :D
<phnom> Jag är inne på det mesta som låter bra
<maxjesy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lC1lRz5Z_s
<dfxz> pinom.
<phnom> Hmm, lifelover = mer låtar till bitterlistan :D
<dfxz> :)
<dfxz> hur ska jag ta mig genom min kvällsritual utan yoggi.... fan.
<phnom> dfxz: Ställ ut mjölk i solen en stund.
<maxjesy> vad innebär den?
<dfxz> phnom: haha
<dfxz> maxjesy: episodezz + yoggi med flingor
<EAG> har det kommit någon uppdatering som förstört pulseaudio-inställningar på sistone?
<EAG> jag är lagom trött... min htpc har bara analog output numera
<dfxz> EAG: jag har alla inställningar i /etc/pulse/ . Jag vet inte hur det ser ut för dig.
<maxjesy> ingen som har en what.cd invite?
<EAG> likadant givetvis, men nått har gått åt helvete med ljudet
<dfxz> nä nu ska jag slänga ihop något till kvällsmat.
<EAG> den har bara analog sink
<dfxz> EAG: det är väl inte så givetvis
<EAG> jo dfxz
<EAG> jag har inte manuellt förstört det
<dfxz> EAG: jaha varför det då?
<dfxz> :D
<dfxz> ok
<dfxz> det kan ju variera beroende på distro
<EAG> för övrigt kommer jag aldrig mer installera kubuntu
<dfxz> inte jag heller :D
<dfxz> gonatt
<itmannen> Redo för kvällens möte
<itmannen> hoppas det inte drar ut på tiden. jag är trött som få
<HakanS> Medlemsmötet har börjat i #ubuntu-se-mote för de som är intresserade.
<Ezim> swecarp, var hälsad. jag fixa skrivaren.
<Ezim> :)
<swecarp> det är enkelt bara cups är instalerat
<Ezim> :) du är allt go
<Ezim> swecarp, du vet att med veromix kan du sätta max volymen på vad du vill?
<swecarp> nej det viste jag inte
<Ezim> swecarp, http://i.imgur.com/CwDqm.png
<Ezim> !kubuntu
<ubot2> är Ubuntu förvalt med KDE istället för Gnome. Se http://kubuntu.org för mer information. Se även !kde
<Ezim> !kde
<ubot2> KDE är skrivbordsmiljön som används i Kubuntu. För att installera från Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", eller läs http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Läs på http://kubuntu.org för mer information.
<Ezim> !kubuntu rules
<ubot2> Factoid 'kubuntu rules' not found
<swecarp> ! Ezim
<ubot2> Factoid 'Ezim' not found
<HeMan> !HeMan
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<HeMan> :)
<swecarp> ! swecarp
<ubot2> Factoid 'swecarp' not found
<Ezim> HeMan, hur gjorde du?
<HeMan> Ezim: tror det var Nafallo som la in det
<Ezim> okej med andra ord elitens sällskap :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  du är elit
<Ezim> swecarp, nee. jag är kurden här i kanalen.
<swecarp> ok kurden rules
<Ezim> !kurd
<ubot2> Factoid 'kurd' not found
<phnom> swecarp: Du kan ju inte kalla honom kurden, det är ju rasistiskt. Är bara kurden som får kalla sig själv kurden om man ska vara riktigt pk
<Ezim> phnom, nee då. precis som jag kallar er för svensken :P.
<phnom> :O
<HeMan> Philip5: kör du openwrt trunk på din asus-router?
<HeMan> Philip5: eller hade du bytt router?
 * phnom ska börja kalla swecarp för fiskpinnen, swecarp = svensk karp = fiskpinne
 * Ezim kör nu chakra, vad säger du phnom? :)
<Ezim> dock lär ju chakra med tiden glida helt bort från sina arch rötter
<phnom> Arch!
<phnom> Men gratz ändå
<phnom> Vad gjorde du för att få rätt på det?
<Ezim> phnom, gratz?
<phnom> grattis
<Ezim> phnom, exakt vad syftar du på?
<xerxes> Någon som använder Lubuntu 10.04 här ?
<xerxes> tror jag stött på en märklig bugg..
<Ezim> xerxes, tyvärr. du kan prova #lubuntu
<xerxes> Ezim: redan frågat där
<phnom> Ezim: Att du lyckades få det att boota och installera, eftersom du hade problem med usb-stickorna
<Ezim> xerxes, svaret
<xerxes> känner du till Mint LXDE Kanalen ?
<xerxes> de bad mig fråga där
<Ezim> phnom, problemet var att den usb jag använde i början ej klarar hybrid iso eller så var felet med syslinux
<Ezim> jag inskaffa mig nytt usb och med den fungerade det utan problem
<phnom> jahaja
<Ezim> xerxes, jag gillar inte mint så värst. sorry kan ej vara till någon hjälp.
<Ezim> xerxes, om de ej svara dig direkt på lubuntu-kanalen. så dröj kvar där. dom har en riktigt fin gemenskap.
<Ezim> har alltid för mig varit 1 av de bästa
<Ezim> jaha. där logga han ut. tänkte fråga om buggen.
<itmannen> Godnatt kanalen. Måste sova efter ett jobbigt möte på ubuntu-se-mote
<Ezim> itmannen, härligt att du är tillbaks.
<Ezim> dvs med rätt nick.
<Ezim> sovgott itmannen
<swecarp> godnatt itmannen
<Ezim> :) gissar på itmannen, var hårt mot hakan.
<swecarp> Ezim,  har du blåst hela maskinen så du inte har kvar kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp.
 * Ezim hatar dualboota
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> swecarp, enda sättet man lär sig något snabbt.
<Ezim> man märker också snabbt om det är något för en
<swecarp> japp
<swecarp> jag har en knepig sak som händer när jag kör kexi det är derför jag frågade
<Ezim> swecarp, kan nästan inget om kexi.
<swecarp> ok jag försöker skapa en  bugrapport nu
<Ezim> swecarp, har du sökt på problemet?
<Ezim> dvs på nätet
<swecarp> det krashar när jag stänger av det
<swecarp> laddar ner dom nödvändiga dev paketen
<Ezim> swecarp, hmm kan du lägga upp på dropbox och skicka till mig?
<Ezim> så ska jag se om den kraschar hos mig
<Ezim> kexi är väl calligras motsvarighet till libreoffice base?
<swecarp> ja det är kdes motsvarighet till base
<Ezim> swecarp, om jag inte minns fel har calligra något mysko när det kommer till spara som påvel nämnde
<swecarp> har du kollat påvels blogg i dag
<Ezim> swecarp, något nytt?
<swecarp> läs bloggen finns ett par bra delar där för dig eller kolla denna länk http://distrowatch.com/
<swecarp> ezim här är bug raporten https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300570
<ubot2> KDE bug 300570 in General "kexi krashes when closed" [Crash,Unconfirmed: ]
<Ezim> swecarp, kan du skicka mig något du gjort med kexi
<Ezim> så får jag testa
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> vilken version av calligra har du?
<swecarp> har bara instalerat kexi inte hela caligra
<swecarp> ska jag skicka den här
<swecarp> det är kexi2.4.0
<Ezim> swecarp, hur ska jag göra nu?
<swecarp> klicka bara på filen och öpna den
<Ezim> ingenting öppnades
<swecarp> aj fasen skickade bara databasen
<swecarp> du ville ha hela programmet eller
<swecarp> det kanske int går att skicka den så
<Ezim> swecarp, nee. jag har programmet.
<swecarp> Ezim,  öpna programmet
<Ezim> swecarp, sedan?
<swecarp> skapa en tabell
<Ezim> okej mer.
<swecarp> fyll i lite data räcker med namn
<swecarp> kommer bild här
<Ezim> swecarp, kan ju inte ens skriva :).
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/U1b3X.png
<swecarp> vi skiter i det Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, kan du kolla upp vilken version du har av kexi
<Ezim> sök på calligra i muon
<swecarp> i kexi står det 2.4.0
<Ezim> swecarp, sorry här kör vi med 2.4.1
<swecarp> ok det är väl därför det inte funkar kör en  upgrade+ update
<Ezim> swecarp, gör så.
<swecarp> färdig
<swecarp> säger bara en sak muon funkar kanon
<Ezim> swecarp, riktigt härligt att höra.
<Ezim> då swecarp kan du uppdatera det jag skrev om kubuntu 11.10
<Ezim> kanske kan stryka en del saker som fungerade sämre
<Ezim> swecarp, fann du 2.4.1 eller måste lägga till ppa?
<swecarp> lägga till ppa men jag skiter i det nu
<swecarp> kör libreoffice base istället
<swecarp> ska ta ut hundarna på en prommenad nu återkommer
<Ezim> swecarp, må väl.
<tweezer> mitt lubuntu krashar hela tiden.... :/ någon som vet om det blir bättre snart.... :P
<Ezim> tweezer, är du samma person som var inne förrut?
<Ezim> tweezer, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<Ezim> börja kolla där. finns användarbar information om vilka system-loggar som kan ge dig information etc
<tweezer> hmmm :/
<tweezer> det hjälpte inte mkt... :/
<Ezim> tweezer, ju då. läs länken i lugn och ro.
<tweezer> menar att jag inte hade ett problem med förra versionen men nu så hänger det sig hela tiden... vet inte varför och den slutar funka utan att något är på...
<Ezim> tweezer, är det när du bootar upp det hänger sig
<Ezim> när exakt hänger det sig?
<Ezim> tweezer, kör du sedan nyinstallation av nya lubuntu eller körde du en uppgradering?
<tweezer> när som...kommer bara en ruta och säger att lubuntu har slutat funka och man skickar fel loggen och hjälper dem typ... inte...
<tweezer> körde en uppgradering när nya kom ut...
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Hur kan jag installera apt-get i ubuntu 12.04
<Ezim> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA, menar du gdebi?
<Ezim> apt-get bör vara installerad
<Ezim> eller så menar du synaptic
<Ezim> tweezer, det låter som en misslyckad uppgradering. om du har seperat /home dvs hem-partition. råder jag dig köra en nyinstallation.
<tweezer> Ezim: Nu när vi talar om det så är det mest "Lubuntu mjukvarucenter" som är den nya som krashar... det funkar ibland men inget går att ladda och sen kommer den rutan upp med att det slutar funka...
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> jag körde uppgraderingen så blev den grafiska delen och apt-get förstörd
<tweezer> Ezim: Tog en helt ny disk till denna så... :/
<tweezer> gillade verkligen förra version... av lubuntu... har inte kör linux sen 96... när jag blev för bekväm... xD
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Jag vill installera den igen apt-get
<Ezim> tweezer, installera synaptic och njut av livet.
<Ezim> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA, du bör inte installera apt-get på nytt.
<tweezer> Ezim: Den har jag... och jag vet precis vad allt är... så är inte precis n00b xD
<Ezim> sudo apt-get install gdebi synaptic
<Ezim> done
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Jag måste jag har inte den kvar hur ska jag göra annars
<Ezim> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA, hur lyckades du avinstallera apt-get :)?
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> När jag uppgraderade till den senaste ubuntu versionen
<Ezim> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA, okej. låter omöjligt.
<Ezim> programcentral/uppdateringshanteraren etc
<Ezim> allt är baserad på apt-get
<Ezim> uppdateringshanteraren skulle inte få för sig ta bort sig själv :)
<tweezer> Ezim: Kan vara nått problem... :P som sagt... xD
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Jag har bara kvar dpkg kan jag använda det eller
<Ezim> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA, ja, den är ju bra ha om du ska använda gdebi.
<Ezim> :)
 * Ezim undrar om det är första april
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Vad är det förnåt
 * tweezer nopes det är maj tror jag?
<swecarp> tillbaka
<Ezim> swecarp, välkommen mästaren.
<Ezim> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA, se om någon annan kan hjälpa dig.
<Ezim> Philip5, vilken digikam kör herrn?
<swecarp> Ezim,  farlig fråga
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Kan jag inte använda dpkg eller något annat än apt-get för att installera om allt som fattas
<Philip5> Ezim: just nu 2.5
<Ezim> Philip5, samma här :).
<Ezim> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA, fråga Philip5. han är kunnigast här :).
<swecarp> samma här
<Ezim> Philip5, tror jag hädanefter kommer få saker före dig :P. host.
<Ezim> swecarp, :) du får sätta hård press på Philip5 för han ska hålla jämnt med mig.
<tweezer> nån som har lubuntu som nas eller annat?
<swecarp> Philip5,  bygg på 2.6 rc så knäcker vi kurden
<Philip5> swecarp: körde 2.6 rc på 11.10 men har inte byggt den än
<tweezer> ma
<swecarp> ok Ezim  kör ju chakra nu så han påstår att han alltid har senaste
<tweezer> för freenas verkar inte gå att plugga externa diskar/usb minnen i fat format iaf... xD
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> <philip5> kan du hjälpa mig det sägs att du är kunnigast jag har uppgraderat till den senaste versionen av ubuntu och så försvann både den grafiska delen och apt-get jag har kvar dpkg kan jag använda den eller något annat för att installera apt-get eller köra nåt för att installera det som fattas grund paketen alltså
<rensvind_> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA,   låter nästan som att det är bäst att installera om allt på nytt bara..? :)
<rensvind_> Boota om på en live-cd, kopiera över dina personliga filer på usb-kort och installera om.  Tar nog mindre tid,  :)
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: Är du säker på att apt-get har "försvunnit"?
<realubot> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: Vad händer om du försöker använda apt-get t.ex. genom att köra kommanodt: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Får du något femeddelande då?
<kodein> JAG MÅSTE SÄGA ATT DU HAR ETT FINT ANVÄNDARNAMN, IBMLENOVOTHINKPA
<einand> Då kör man okomprimerad raw på kameran, en bild tar upp nästan 40MB ;)
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-25
<realubot> Är det någon skillnad mellan att öppna ett program genom menyn och att öppna ett program från Terminalen med & efter kommandot?
<Barre> ja, om du öppnar det genom terminalen så kommer du fortfarande se diverse output från proceccen i terminalen sålänge som du har terminalen igång.
<realubot> Barre: Även om jag öppnar det med &?
<realubot> Jag trodde att det var frikopplat från Terminalen som man öppnar programet i om man använder & efter kommandot.
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> realubot: ja, även om du öppnar med &
<Barre> realubot: du kan testa genom att köra exempelvis/ cat textfil &
<Barre> där textfil är namnet på valfri textfil
<realubot> Barre: Ok. Tackar.
<realubot> Det förklarar ju varför Terminalen blir "obrukbar" trots att jag kör kommandon med &.
<realubot> Den här artikeln är intressant för man ser vad netonnet har tjänat på att sälja iPhones: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.954093-momsfiffel-for-miljoner
<realubot> "Den har sedan sålts till Netonnet för 4 600 kronor plus 25 procent moms = 5 750 kronor."
<realubot> "Netonnet har sålt telefonen till sina kunder för 5 990 kronor."
<realubot> 240 kr i vinst per iPhone.
<realubot> "Amerikanska skivindustrin stämmer LimeWire på 75 biljoner dollar. Det är runt 15 biljoner mer än vad det finns pengar i hela världen.
<realubot> "
<kodein> regel 1 vid fiffel är ju att inte åka dit.
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Regel 1 är att se till att ha tre lager av målvakter mellan dig och brottet.
<kodein> det är ju mer ett medel för att underlätta min regel 1
<larsemil> meh
<Barre> realubot: me.. den skall inte bli obrukbar...
<larsemil> Barre: lyser slampan?
<Barre> larsemil: nope, har inte valt någon leverantör ännu.. letar febrilt efter en ISP som kan leverera en fast IPv4 adress.. det är tydligen svårt att göra!?!
<larsemil> Barre: alltele? kollat med dem?
<larsemil> de gav mig ett /24 :D
<Barre> larsemil: ringer dem nu....
<larsemil> du råkar inte ha f-skattsedel eller? så du kan säga att det är företagsabb? för då hade du kunnat få numret till en där som kan lösa ALLA problem
<Barre> larsemil: det har jag inte...
<bamsefar> larsemil: Kör du alltele-internet?
<larsemil> bamsefar: ja. eller det var blixtvik när vi tecknade avtal
<larsemil> Barre: grejen är att jag tror de flesta kan lösa ditt problem - bara man tar sig förbi muren av säljare/supportfolk som tittar på datorn och ser att "vi delar ut med dhcp"
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ok :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Så är det inte, bredband är en standardiserad produkt. De kommer aldrig sälja en "specialare"
<larsemil> bamsefar: grym service från företagsnissarna där. har t.om fått mobilnumret till deras jourteknikertelefon så man kan få hjälp direkt utan att vända sig till kundsupport.
<larsemil> bamsefar: kanske är så.
<bamsefar> Så är det garanterat.
<bamsefar> Försök ha 100k bredbandsabbonemang som alla är olika, det går inte.
<bamsefar> Vissa har ju dock en standardtjänst för fast ip.
<coobra> larsemil:  vart jobbar du ?
<Barre> larsemil: jag får lite samma känsla. Pratade precis med Alltele, och de erbjuder det till företag, inte privatpersoner... detta suger mammutstock
<larsemil> coobra: egen företagare.
<realubot> Barre: Nej. Det har du rätt i. Den blir inte oburkbar. Det är bara det att jag inte kommer tillbaka till prompten automatiskt.
<larsemil> Barre: ska jag teckna ett abb hos dig? :D
<coobra> larsemil:  ok
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha...... det skulle kanske vara ett allternativ, om inte de allmänna villkoren för "Öppen fiber" förhindrar företagsabbonemang...
<coobra> men finns det inte någon lag att man inte kan få fast ip som privatkund eller har jag drömt det ?
<Barre> du har drömt det coobra, eftesom jag har haft det i minst 15 år =)
<coobra> vilka ispar kan man få det hos ?
<bamsefar> Barre: Starta ett företag, barresinternethandel.
<bamsefar> Det enda det gör är att köpa internet och sälja det vidare till dig.
<Barre> fy fan... en kund i kundstocken, och det är en riktig idiot... nej du
<Barre> coobra: idags läget har jag det på bredbandsbolaget
<coobra> Barre: frågar du dom efter det ?
<coobra> Barre:  eller hur får du det
<coobra> ?
<Barre> coobra: ja, frågar och betalar för den tjänsten
<coobra> men är det sådan dhcp jox eller får du ställa in det själv ?
<Barre> coobra: inget dhcpjox, det är en fast IP
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ok
<Barre> larsemil: kan köra företagstjänster. Får förmodligen bli att morsans företag får agera målvakt =)
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<larsemil> Barre: bra där!
 * Barre anske startar ett företag ialla fall....
<larsemil> Barre: det är ju inte så krångligt, och när det väl är startat så kostar det ju inte mer än vad man gör av med i företaget. och det kan ju hända att någon frågar om du kan hjälpa och åd kan det finansiera ditt prylbehov.
<larsemil> jag fick förresten äntligen beställa en raspberry pi häromdagen
<Barre> OM jag startar ett företag som säljer internet access till mig så kan jag ju dra av på deklarationen för infrastrukturen som krävs för att leverera tjänsten :D
<Barre> eller tänker jag helt fel?
<larsemil> det är lite kinkigt att sälja till sig själv som egen firma etc.
<larsemil> dessutom står det i mitt avtal att jag inte får sälja vidare accessen till någon annan
<Barre> bah....
<Barre> larsemil: man du får "hosta" tjänster på linan ialla fall?
<einand_> larsemil: jag fick bekräftelse på att min skickats
<einand_> ingen operatör som jag vet förbjuder hosting
<Barre> einand_: danke
<swecarp> einand_,  hur går det i vasaparken
<einand_> swecarp: ingen aning, inte vart där på ett par dagar
<swecarp> ok einand_
<larsemil> einand_: hurra!
<larsemil> Barre: mm
<delhage> Barre: jag vet att du vill hänga med på en bajenmatch, inget att skämmas för
<larsemil> delhage: jag vill! 22 september? lovar att komma klädd i grönvitt
<delhage> larsemil: om du är här då så viker jag den biljetten för dig
<larsemil> delhage: det hade varit jätteroligt. kan inte lova något nu dock
<larsemil> delhage: fast vet inte om jag vågar gå på fotboll i sthlm, där slåss ju publiken så hemskt mycket
<Barre> delhage: hehehe....
<larsemil> YEAH! Att man kan lägga till egna appar till cyanogenmods lockscreen = WIN
<Kimmen> = widget locker?
<einand_> någon som vet om telia updaterat sitt 3g nät i veckan?
<larsemil> Kimmen: vet inget om widget locker
<larsemil> Tidig lunch
<Kimmen> med widget locker så kan du lägga till widgets på låsskärmen, precis som det låter
<larsemil> ah
<larsemil> nej det här är något annat
<gholen> Morrn
<larsemil> morrn? snart dags att gå hem för dagen ju
<gholen> larsemil: Lång natt, vaknade för en timme sedan ungefär, eller ja, två, men jag vaknade till nu :P
<Ezim> någon archare tillgänglig?
<whomee> Ezim: kollat #archlinux ? :)
<gholen> Ezim: Ja, fast inte så jävla haj på det, men kör :)
 * gholen har lekt med arch i en månad eller så och lär sig mer
<Ezim> Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" <<--- undrar bara vart den ska vara
<Ezim> för i xorg.conf finns det två ställen med device för nvidia
<gholen> Hmm, jag hart inte den blekaste, men kolla med Archlinux, eller så lägger du in den på båda ställena, och ser hur det fungerar.
<phnom> What he said ^
<Ezim> http://paste.kde.org/486728/
<Ezim> phnom, kolla pastebin.
<Ezim> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Enabling_Brightness_Control
<gholen> Ezim: Lägg det i Device på BÅDE Card0 och Card1
<Ezim> gholen, det finns två section device vilket av dom?
<gholen> Om du läser, så ser du attdui artt du har två Card* , och dom skiljs av med 0 och 1. För att få det att fungera, ska du FÖRMODLIGEN ha på båda :)
<gholen> Om du läser din pastebin, ser du att du har ett Card0, och ett Card1
<phnom> Ezim: BÃ¥da
<Ezim> Option "TwinView" "1"  <<---- vart lägger man twinview?
<phnom> Varför låter du inte bara nvidia-verktyget ta hand om det?
<gholen> Det kan jag dock INTE svara på :P
<gholen> OCh ja, NVIDIAS egna verktyg är underfuckingbart :)
<phnom> Den kan generera en xorg.conf för det du ställer in
<phnom> Och så lägger du in brightnesscontrol efter att du har gjort det
<Ezim> phnom, hur menar du. jag hände inte riktigt med.
<Ezim> menar du nvidia ska generera xorg.conf filen? vilket den gjort.
<Ezim> dock är twinview i nvidia-settings ej aktiverad eller brightnesscontrol
<phnom> Aktivera twinview och generera en ny då
<Ezim> phnom, går ej.
<Ezim> måste göra det i xorg.conf dvs editera
<Ezim> så brightness kan jag lägga i efter rad 43 och 58. korrekt?
<phnom> Verkar väl vettigt
<phnom> Det är ju samma kort egentligen i båda devicesarna.
<Ezim> phnom, thx. då testar jag. twinview också efter rad 43?
<phnom> Inte en aning
<phnom> Har bara använt nvidia-settings själv
<larsemil> nvidia-settings <3
<phnom> Ezim: Men ja, den ska vara i device oockså
<Ezim> phnom, nvidia-settings så kan jag tyvärr inte få twinview
<Ezim> därav xorg.conf meckandet :)
<Ezim> brb starta om x
<Ezim> fungera inte. hmmm
<phnom> Hur försöker du ändra brightnessen?
<Ezim> phnom, med fn
<phnom> Har du kollat så att de är bundna till att köra rätt saker?
<Ezim> phnom, de ska..
<Ezim> brb
<dfxz> i värsta fall får man väl ändra i /sys/blablabla.../brightness
<dfxz> max är 7 tror jag
<dfxz> sorry backlight
<dfxz> find /sys |grep backlight
<dfxz> det e så jag har gjort
<dfxz> med hjälp av tee
<Ezim> hmm fick inte det fungera.
<Ezim> vara sig jag satte twinview på 1, 0, on, true.
<Ezim> även när jag generera ny xorg.conf
<dfxz> du var inte här när jag skrev
<dfxz> Ezim: testa detta, find /sys |grep backlight
<einand> DÃ¥ vart dagens jobbigheter avklarade. Nu skall jag bara njuta av helgen
<dfxz> Ezim: sedan typ sudo echo 7 > /sys.../../backlight typ
<Ezim> dfxz, jag pasebin
<dfxz> ok
<Ezim> dfxz, http://paste.kde.org/486806/
<dfxz> pm då :)
<maxjesy> fick precis mitt gtx 690 på posten
<Ezim> maxjesy, grattis vännen.
<maxjesy> Ezim, lolz, trur du ja hur rud mud dun kurtun?
<maxjesy> inte ens realubot har råd med gtx 690
<Ezim> :)
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> vad gör du Ezim
<maxjesy> har ni inte sol i uppsala?
<Ezim> maxjesy, jepp. :)
<dfxz> urk va segt nu har jag ändrat alla ikoner i mitt statusbar script
<Ezim> dfxz, nörd nörd. :P
<dfxz> skapligt nördigt
<Ezim> maxjesy, varför kör du inte gentoo/arch som alla coola grabbar här i kanalen?
<dfxz> ohsnap.. mina åäö:n försvann med ohsnap fonten.
<dfxz> ah nu
<dfxz> den gillade inte att ha smalfont där det skulle vara tjock. (bold)
<dfxz> http://ompldr.org/vZHd2ag/2012-05-25-144853_1920x1080_scrot.png
<swecarp> Ezim,  godeftermiddag
<dfxz> goddagens swecarp
<swecarp> dfxz,  godagens
<Ezim> swecarp, tjenis kungen.
<swecarp> tackar min undersåte
<swecarp> Ezim,  har du bytt dist ännu
<Ezim> swecarp, haha nej. :)
<dfxz> om man ska gå o handla en pizza kanske.. det e ju fredag
<swecarp> Ezim,  tyckte att påvels 3 distar som han pratade om verkade fina speciellt så tycker jag att hanna montana diste passar dig
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. din j-kel. :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  bejaka din kvinliga sida hehe
<Ezim> :P du menar feminina hoppas :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  allvarligt talat får du någon ordning på chakra
<swecarp> det var det jag menade
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp. småsaker kvar. dock är kubuntu säkerheten själv. minst möjlig pill. chakra är väl inte ämnad åt den skaran som bara vill saker ska fungera.
<Ezim> som archarna vill dom att man själv ska göra jobbet
<dfxz> jag tycker att med archbang har man ett tryggt utgångsläge om man vill ha burken igång direkt.
<swecarp> Ezim,  om man skull kompilera kexi
<Ezim> swecarp, yes. behöver du hjälp med det?
<Ezim> dfxz, skitsnack :).
<swecarp> Ezim,  skall läsa lite vad som behövs
<einand> urk, måste diska
<Ezim> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/carmaggeddon-sequel-could-crash-onto-linux/
<Ezim> för er spelintresserade
 * swecarp är inte speciellt intreserad av spel
<kodein> jag har nåt som kallas spelkonsoller
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<Ezim> samma här
<Ezim> brb
<einand>  min fjärde laptop kommer snart hem
<swecarp> einand,  sluta nu jag som har en relik till laptop och en lika gammal statonär
<einand> swecarp: det är min gamla laptop som kommer hem, vart utlånad ett tag
<swecarp> ok
 * phnom läste utplånad...
<einand> jag har ett u1 chassie som jag tänkte bygga in den i
<Ezim> swecarp, hur mår mästaren?
<Ezim> Philip5, välkommen store guru.
<Philip5> tackar
<Ezim> Philip5, allt väl?
<Philip5> jodå men varmt
<Ezim> :) klaga inte. typisk svenskar.
 * swecarp ar tillbaka efter ett besök i bastun
<Philip5> vi svenskar gillar ju inte värme vet du väl när man inte får ligga på stranden
<swecarp> jag vill ha max 15 grader då tycker jag att det är som skönast
<Philip5> 20 grader är lagom tycker jag
<phnom> Det ska vara lagom, det är lagom.
<Ezim> Philip5, svenskar klagar oavsett väder :P.
<Philip5> lagom är ett så skönt releativt begrepp
<phnom> Ezim: Inte när det är lagom :D
<Ezim> phnom, lycka till förklara för en icke-svensk vad lagom är eller innebär.
<swecarp> Ezim,  lagom är lagom
<Ezim> swecarp, :) ju, dock lär ju den som inte vet vad lagom är förstå dig.
<phnom> lagom är nog ett väldigt icke-reellt, eftersom det borde vara lagom när ingen svensk klagar. Men eftersom alla svenskar aldrig tycker det är lagom så gnäller alla hela tiden.
<Ezim> phnom, haha den var bra.
<phnom> Nu ska jag gå och hämta en lagom stor pizza.
<dfxz> phnom: du med :D jag åt just
<dfxz> calzone
<Ezim> :) mums. själv ska man tillaga lax, koka ris och göra en sås till det.
<Ezim> samt lite grönsaker till det.
<swecarp> ezim caligra senaste tar balen är påväg hem nu
<dfxz> lakz
<Ezim> swecarp, :) kompilera? :)
<Ezim> Philip5, du har fått en utmanare :).
<swecarp> funderar men kanske inte i dag
<swecarp> skall ivär och fiska senare i kväll
<Ezim> låter skoj. swecarp du funderar väl inte använda frugan som bete? :)
<swecarp> nej det gör jag inte
<Ezim> swecarp, säkert? :)
<swecarp> japp vi har inte haj i sötvatten
<Ezim> swecarp, haha. klockrent.
<Ezim> swecarp, ska säga till din fru att du ville att hajens skulle äta upp henne :P. intrigmakaren :).
 * swecarp sätter Ezim  på ägga listan ihop med Philip5 
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> swecarp, :P tss... jag skyddar mig bakom Philip5.
<Ezim> swecarp, Philip5 fungerar som min äggar-sköld. :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  jäkla caligra ingen deb mapp
<Ezim> swecarp, inga problem.
<Philip5> swecarp: är caligra koffice??
<swecarp> Philip5,  har för mig det
<Ezim> Philip5, jepp. forken.
<Philip5> swecarp: finns arbete på debian-filer för det hos debian men de är inte klara för release än
<Philip5> kanske finns något på launchpad också
<Ezim> swecarp, juste launchpad är bra kolla som Philip5 tipsa om. då får du en färdig.
<Philip5> kanske inte lättaste nybörjarpaketet att börja lära sig packa heller
<swecarp> Philip5,  jag siktar mot stjärnorna
<Ezim> Philip5, har rätt. men swecarp värkar envis :).
<Philip5> lika bra det
<Philip5> swecarp: annars kan du ju börja lära dig packa openoffice/libreoffice. det är nog ett av det "lättaste" paketen att ge sig på
<ola8395> hejsan jag har en ny laptop som jag installerat ubuntu 12.04 på , det funkar perfekt bortsett från att det trådlösa e långsamt mot vad det borde , och så tar d en stund innan det trådlösa ansluter vid os start , detta har inte varit ett problem tidigare för mig med andra datorer , kan någon försöka vägleda mig ?
<swecarp> det har jag ett fungerande
<Philip5> ola8395: andra datorer som i andra installationer av OS på samma dator?
<ola8395> nej nej , andra datorer med ubuntu installerat på som kört på samma nätverk hos mig , laptops etc
<Philip5> ola8395: ibland är det helt enkelt så att öppna och fri drivrutiner långt ifrån alltid är lika bra som de som är stängda och kommer från tillverkaren av hårdvaran så som det blir när man kör t ex windows
<Philip5> kan skilja rätt mycket på drivis och drivis för olika hårdvara
<ola8395> jo d har jag förstått med , det står att den propreitära broadcom e aktiverad men används inte
<ola8395> verkar vara någon konflikt eller ?
<gecko>  Är det stabilt i kanalen. Eller är det som normalt ?
<Philip5> ola8395: jag är lite dålig på just drivisar för trådlöst eftersom jag knappt kör det själv
<swecarp> gecko,  normalt
<ola8395> okej , dock e d ju standard nuförtiden med trålöst så det borde var en rätt angelägen fråga som någon kan svara på iaf :p
<gecko> swecarp: det låter betryggande :)
<swecarp> gecko,  ett litet orosmoment är att jag lämnar er nu för att åka och fiska
<gecko> swecarp: Inte bra. Lycka till med karpen
<swecarp> gecko,  samt att jag håller på att kompilera calligra till mig själv
<Ezim> swecarp, är proffs. :)
<swecarp> ses senare  alla mina goa vänner och ovänner
<ola8395> så jag omformulerar frågan : är någon här hyfsat haj på trådlösa drivrutiner för ubuntu
<Ezim> ola8395, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=55870
<ola8395> Ezim, TY
<gecko> ola8395 Har du oroblem med trådlöst så prova detta. sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<gecko> Har funkat bar för min några gånger ned det har trilskas
 * gecko skriver som en kratta
<Ezim> någon med nvidia kort här?
<Ezim> på ubuntu burk
<Ezim> eller arch
<Ezim> vad som helst
<Ezim> 10-monitor.conf  <<---- kan ni pastebin innehållet ni har i den filen?
<kodein> hade jag varit på jobbet så kanske
<einand> jag har
<dfxz> någon som kör tux on ice ?
<Ezim> einand, kan du pastebin den är du snäll?
<dfxz> jag skulle hjälpt dig om jag hade haft den. men jag saknar just den filen :)
<Ezim> dfxz, en snabb fråga....
<dfxz> mm
<Ezim> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Multiple_monitors
<Ezim> dfxz, comment out xine...
<Ezim> #Option         "Xinerama" "1" #To move windows between screens
<Ezim> gör man så?
<einand> Ezim: tror inet jag har någon sådan
<Ezim> kolla
<Ezim> kolla det som står efter: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf
<dfxz> är det inte bara sätta en nolla istället?
<Ezim> för jag vill använda twinview och inte ha xinerama då jag använder effekter
<dfxz> mkay
<Ezim> dfxz, ingen aning.... det var därför jag fråga :)
<dfxz> testa med #
<dfxz> annars sätt 0
<dfxz> :)
<Ezim> If you desire compositing, you should comment out the Xinerama line in "ServerLayout" and use TwinView (see below) instead.
<dfxz> ah men då sätter du bara #
<dfxz> eller tar bort hela raden
<Ezim> dfxz, som jag visade då?
<Ezim> okej
<dfxz> japp
<Ezim> dfxz, ska jag ta bort hela raden eller så som jag gjorde?
<Ezim> kanske samma sak
<dfxz> det blir ju samma sak, men någon gång i framtiden kanske du behöver det. det vet bara du :)
<Ezim> haha :) testar...
<dfxz> jag är lite småsugen på att testa freebsd kerneln...
<dfxz> om det nu går.
<dfxz> allt som tillhör freebsd finns ju i portage
<einand> freebsd <3
<dfxz> du spinner
<dfxz> gillart
<dfxz> testade netbsd för ett tag sen. det var inte alls som jag mindes det. det var riktigt trevligt
<dfxz> cigg
 * phnom slår ciggen ur munnen på dfxz
<phnom> FY!
<dfxz> nejjjj
<dfxz> jag ska röka tills jag dör
<dfxz> och röka när jag är död
<phnom> Meh
<dfxz> :)
<Barre> hmmm.. twitter i bitlbee bar slutat att fungera, och jag kan inte riktigt bestämma om jag är ledsen eller glad
<Haffe> Goder aftond kanalen.
<Haffe> Vad har ni för er?
<spacebug-> slöar och väntar
<gecko> Ezim: Tjena. Är nätet och psyket stabilt ?
<Ezim> gecko, chakra och arch grejen går mig på nerverna...
<Ezim> men allt annat är bra :)
<gecko> Ezim: Jasså du testar lite nytt
<Ezim> gecko, ja, mer huvudvärk än jag någonsin fått med någon dist och windows tillsammans
<gecko> Ezim: Huvudvärk är inte bra. Men man brukar lära sig lite med lite tur
<Ezim> gecko, ja, eller så är saken man testar trasig... :)
<qzio> någon annan än jag som har problem med att ssh inte verkar kunna skriva till sin egen .ssh/known_hosts?
<phnom> Nä
<phnom> qzio: Vad är det för permissions inställda på den?
<qzio> hittade, /dev/ttyX hade fel permissions.
<qzio> ganska skumt, varför hade dom fel permission?
<johanbr> sätts normalt av udev... om du (eller nåt program) inte har ändrat dem manuellt
<swecarp> tittar alla på lets dance eller
<Haffe> Nej.
<swecarp> hej Haffe
<Haffe> hej swecarp Hur är läget?
<swecarp> bara bra för utom att det planerade fisket sket sig
<swecarp> Haffe,  hur har du det
<Haffe> Jotack.
<Haffe> Det är rätt bra faktiskt.
<swecarp> väldigt lugnt här idag
<spacebug-> swecarp: oj det har jag missat. Hur går det för Anton?
<swecarp> spacebug-,  han leder efter 2 danser
<spacebug-> gött
<swecarp> skönt att en go gubbe leder
<spacebug-> jag hinner iofs inte se resten heller då det är cupfinal kl 22. Bilbao - Barca
<swecarp> ett tips till alla här som funderar på att byta dist testa inte chakra verkar vara en massa bekymmer
<Haffe> \{}
<Haffe> \/ _^^_
<swecarp> :-)
<phnom> o_^
<swecarp> *]#
<Ezim> :)
<Haffe> Oj, gewelt.
<swecarp> :-(
<Ezim> jaha tysta leken början nu...
<swecarp> presis som hakan vill ha det
<Ezim> haha vad alla är på håkan
<Ezim> han kommer åtminstone från rätt stad :)
<swecarp> det är vell det enda
<swecarp> en sak till han kör kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<Ezim> :) också bonus
<swecarp> Ezim,  goa kommentarer av chakra folket
<Ezim> haha ja
<swecarp> dom vill bli av med dig
<Ezim> haha
<Ezim> jepp
<swecarp> ezim ska vi satssa på att fixa till kubuntu lite till
<Ezim> swecarp, go go kubuntu...
<Ezim> nu ska jag göra ris :)
<swecarp> Ezim, sen middag
<Ezim> jepp
 * Ezim äter...mumsig
<Ezim> back... och gladare :)
<swecarp> funkar det nu eller
<Ezim> swecarp, jag har ätit :)...
<Ezim> swecarp, kolla pm..
<gecko> Nog är det som själva .....Nu har jag sovit i TV-fotöljen se 20 :(
<gecko> Vaddå ont i nacken
<swecarp> gecko,  missade du hela lets dans
<gecko> swecarp: :) Det sörjer jag inte ett smack. Inget som jag slösar tid på
<swecarp> nä nu skall jag snacka lite med john blund
<gecko> swecarp: Jag också. Ha det
<Ezim> hmm rosa lab har grymma kde saker
<Ezim> stackfolder
<Ezim> mums
<spacebug-> mjahapp, nu då?
<Ezim> spacebug-, kde-program
<spacebug-> Ezim: vad är det med dom?
<Ezim> spacebug-, hmm... kolla på nätet så förstår du..
<spacebug-> mhum
<Ezim> spacebug-, dom tog över mandriva...
<Ezim> rosa är väl baserad på mandriva
<Ezim> nu har mandriva beslutat sig för vara community driven
<Ezim> Philip5, har du testat stackfolder
<Ezim> kanske något i din smak
<Philip5> nope
<Ezim> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/24/stackfolder-and-klook-integration/
<Ezim> kör en del av deras grejer på chakra
<Philip5> men va bra.... kanal5 och kanal9 kör samma film samtidigt nu
<Ezim> haha :P du har lyx
<Ezim> här har jag svt/tv4/tv6
<Ezim> :)
<chees> halloj :P
<chees> nån som har unroot samsung note telefon:P
<markus> nej
<chees> ok
<markus> <3
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-26
<realubot> Yo!
<markus> y0 realubot
<markus> är du glad idag?
<chees> yo
<lag^> Tja
<realubot> markus: Jag är väl alltid glad ... eller inte. :S
<realubot> lag^: How is it hanging?
<lag^> realubot: Not at all!
<lag^> Eller va?
<realubot> lag^: Hur står det till då?
<lag^> realubot: jag hostar sönder mig. Men annars så är det bra.
<spacebug-> god afton/morgon/natt eller bara hej
<lag^> hej spacebug-
<spacebug-> händer här då?
<lag^> Inte ett dugg
<realubot> spacebug-: Vi tar igen oss efter våra hårda liv.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad håller du på med?
<spacebug-> jag grejjar med vpntunnel
<spacebug-> de hde tydligen ändrat i configar, inte undra på att jag inte kunde ansluta
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Vad har du för vpn-tjänst?
<spacebug-> just den hehe. vpntunnel.se
<phnom> Morrn
<andol> morgens
<kaj____> tja
<kaj____> Någon här som får spotify att fungera i ubuntu ?
<phnom> kaj____: linux preview eller i wine?
<HakanS> kaj____: Hos mig fungerar spotify. Vad har du för problem?
<dfxz> en kärring tafsade på mig i kön på netto.
<dfxz> vad är det med kärringar egentligen
<Ezim> haha var hon vacker då
<Ezim> dfxz, nu har jag så gott som kommit runt samliga chakra missöden
<Ezim> tror en del har med nvidia drivarna
<dfxz> härligt :D
<dfxz> hon va nog efterbliven.. varför annars hänga på mig av alla människor
<Ezim> haha du kanske var den hon var mest intresserad av?
<Ezim> dfxz, är du på laptop?
<Ezim> har du acpi installerad eller kör du med acpi-call?
<dfxz> nu stationär
<dfxz> laptoppen kör jag acpi
<Ezim> oki doki
<Ezim> dfxz, för är inte acpi bara klient?
<Ezim> acpi är ju kernel modul
<dfxz> ja kernel modyl
<dfxz> :D
<dfxz> har inte varit så noga med allt.
<dfxz> batteriet är lite sabbat så jag kör bara på
<Ezim> dfxz, acpi -b är väl nyttan med acpi :)
<Ezim> acpi -t
<Ezim> osv
<Ezim> annars behöver du inte infot så är det väl inte så viktigt ha det
<Ezim> någon här som kör systemd?
<dfxz> ok :)
<Ezim> för qt-folket så kan jag rekommendera webbläsaren qupzilla
<dfxz> för vim-folket kan jag rekommendera luakit
<Ezim> :P dfxz sluta vara nörd
<dfxz> det var någon annan i denna kanal som rekommenderade den
<dfxz> :D
<Ezim> :)
<dfxz> kaffikaffi
 * spacebug- läste kadaffi
<markus> dfxz: luakit?
<dfxz> mm
<markus> va e d bra för?
<dfxz> surfa porr o sånt
<dfxz> :)
<dfxz> bra för allt surfande
<phnom> Surfa? i Vim?
<dfxz> förutom när det är någon fil man ska ladda ner via ftp. då trasslar det.
<dfxz> phnom: nä vim-bindings är det bara
<dfxz> :wq
<dfxz> :D
<phnom> Jaha. Jag kör vimperator :P
<dfxz> phnom: ok, jag tycker den är för bloatad
<dfxz> o seg
<phnom> Meh
<dfxz> men spelar ju inte så stor roll bara det funkar till det man behöver den till
<phnom> Har iofs nästan slutat använda vim, förutom när jag sitter över ssh och måste göra nåt.
<Haffe> Ibland så känns livet lite väl hårt.
<Haffe> Testa linuxdist, nejhej, den gick inte att installera över ssh.
<Haffe> Testa annan linuxdist, nejhej.
<Haffe> Testa tredje, ok den här gick att installera över serieport, men det hänger sig.
<Ezim> Haffe, vad har du testat?
<Haffe> ubuntu-12.04, ubuntu-12.04-alternate, ubuntu-12.04-server.
<Ezim> inte illa för en och smma dist :P
<realubot> God morgon.
<gecko> realubot: Skål ta me ....
<phnom> Morrn
<Ezim> godmorgon kanalens två krigare
<gecko> Vad har ni för sovrutiner egentligen ?
<Ezim> gecko, :) du känner väl realubot?
<phnom> oO
<gecko> Ezim: Ni sover bort er ungdom :)
<gecko> Själv har jag varit ute med min gula hingst och dragit till mig blickar fråb brudarnna på byn
<Ezim> gecko, vem är ni? :)
<gecko> Ezim: Veem jag är ? Det är ju jag
<ola8395> hej hej , någon här som e lite haj på trådlösa drivisar i ubuntu
<ola8395> har en laptop som på det trådlösa går långsamt och även tar flera sekunder efter att den loggat in tills den ansluter , brukar annars redan vara anslutet efter inloggning på andra laptops jag prövat på
<gecko> ola8395: Jag svarade dig igår. Om inget annat funkar så testa detta. sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Ezim> gecko, jag skämta... :)
<gecko> Ezim: Aha, sådant där skoj menar du :)
<ola8395> jag fick tips på en länk från ezim , ska jag köra alla de kommandorna och sedan klistra in i pastebin o länka ?
<Ezim> ola8395, du kan också söka på firmware i synaptic
<ola8395> d var någon slags wiki på ubuntus sida
<Ezim> ola8395, fungerar trådlösa nu men hastigheten är långsam?
<gecko> Mitt tips har funkat för mig flera gången
<ola8395> ty gecko ;)
<ola8395> testar d nu
<ola8395> sry för att jag e frågvis
<Ezim> gecko, ditt tips är ej fel... :)
<ola8395> så nu efter jag installerat linux-firmware-nonfree , ska jag bara reboota o klart ?
<Ezim> ola8395, jepp...
<gecko> Ezim: Jag har haft några krånglande wifi som sparkat igång med det. Troligtvis måste han botta om
<ola8395> ok brb ty återigen
<Ezim> gecko, :) härmed hjälpte itmannen sitt första offer
<gecko> Somnade lillgrabben om ?
<gecko> Ezim: :)
<gecko> Kanske
<dfxz> hah
<dfxz> har nu bestämt att jag inte ska ha några färger i statusbaren. http://ompldr.org/vZHhneA/2012-05-26-154100_1920x1080_scrot.png
<ola8395> hej hej , problemet kvarstår efter installationen av linux-firmware-nonfree, tar 10 sekunder efter inloggning innan den ansluter till wifi , o sen när jag testar hastigheten på en snabb ftp server får jag bara max 800 kbps när jag på en fungerande wifi drivrutin får upp till 10 mb/s
<dfxz> ola8395: vad är det för wifi-kort?
<ola8395> det jag undrar över e när jag startar jockey-gtk så står d att broadcom proprietary wifi e installerat med används inte
<ola8395> verkar vara en konflikt
<Ezim> ola8395, då fungerar ju ditt wifi
<ola8395> d fungerar men d e långsamt på youtube etc mdm , vilket d inte ska vara med 100 mb fiber
<Ezim> ola8395, i den tråden jag länka finns också information om hur man ger info om nätverk/trådlösa
<dfxz> ola8395: det finns ju lite olika drivrutiner att välja på när man har broadcom. exakt vilket broadcom har du? kan du kolla med sudo lspci
<dfxz> ola8395: kolla med lsmod om b43, bcma, wl och ssb. att någon av dom är laddade.
<ola8395> http://pastebin.com/zmWkNp3C
<dfxz> ola8395: alla dom kan inte vara laddade ihop då blir det konstigt
<dfxz> ola8395: då har du alltså BCM43227
<dfxz> ola8395: då kan du ju testa att köra med broadcom-wl istället
<dfxz> googla det
<ola8395> http://pastebin.com/NuKyTXJw
<ola8395> där e resultatet av lsmod
<ola8395> tänkte bar du kan kika om d stämmer
<dfxz> ola8395: japp du använder b43 modulerna nu
<ola8395> ok
<dfxz> ola8395: testa broadcom-wl istället jag tycker dom fungerar bättre för mitt broadcom
<dfxz> men det går inte köra kortet i monitor-mode då. fast jag antar att du inte ska det :)
<ola8395> alltså
<ola8395> jag googlar på broadcom-wl men får en massa resultat
<ola8395> ja e newbie så d blir lite förvirrande
<dfxz> ola8395: här står det lite https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ola8395> mm jag hittade till den
<dfxz> ola8395: det står lite om alla olika moduler där verkar det som
<ola8395> men jag vill inet fucka upp något
<dfxz> det e nog lugnt
<Ezim> ola8395, sök på din modell och ubuntu 12.04
<Ezim> eller ubuntu 11.10
<Ezim> de två senaste
<Slartibart> Ubuntu One är..asbökigt helt enkelt.. Vet nån vad http://pastebin.com/sE0nnFvh innebär? Jag får det varje gång jag försöker skapa en mapp med u1sdtool, och en del andra gånger också. Står att den ska packa upp nåt, men *vad*??
<ola8395> så yes
<ola8395> jag fiksade d
<ola8395> nu står d att STA drivern e aktiverad o används
<ola8395> tack mannar
<ola8395> ska starta om o se resultatet
<ola8395> återkommer
<ola8395> brb
<ola8395> vad märkligt , efter omstarten uppstår problemet igen när jag startar jockey-gtk står det att drivrutinen är aktiverad men används inte , och wifit fortsätter vara slött
<ola8395> fast innan omstarten stod d den var aktiverad o används
<ola8395> vad händer under omstarten :S
<Ezim> ola8395, jag skulle hjälpt dig, men är upptagen med annat..
<phnom> ola8395: Har du blacklistat modulen som gav den gamla drivrutinen?
<Ezim> hoppas någon annan här kan hjälpa dig
<ola8395> nej hur gör man d ?
<ola8395> ingen fara Ezim ,du e alltid hjälpsam annars
<phnom> ola8395: Borde stå i guiden du följde
<phnom> Annars så får du ta reda på modulnamnet och slänga in "blacklist modulnamn" i /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf (tror jag)
<Slartibart> Finns det nån här som använder Ubuntu One och u1sdtool?
<phnom> Vet inte om din andra drivrutin kommer laddas automagiskt sen dock.
<dfxz> blacklist b43
<ola8395> jag hittade inget i wikin om att blacklista den andra wifi modulen , jag kan vara blind men men , det står fortfarande att den proprietära broadcom drivisen är aktiverad men används inte så den verkar fortfarande köra på den långsamma open source varianten , hjälp någon ?
<dfxz> ola8395: det stod på sidan du fick. modprobe -r b43
<dfxz> ola8395: modprobe -r ssb
<dfxz> ola8395: modrobe wl
<dfxz> med sudo framför
<dfxz> men då måste du skriva de tre raderna varje gång du startat om datorn
<dfxz> men
<dfxz> <.f
<dfxz> :)
<ola8395> gjorde kommandorna o startade om men problemet kvarstår att den kör fel wifi drivis
<ola8395> jag känner mig helt handikappad som inte  fattar hur jag ska lösa detta men ja e newbie trots allt
<dfxz> jag skrev att du måste skriva samma sak varje gång du startar om
<dfxz> men du försvann
<dfxz> du behöver inte starta om för att använda andra moduler
<ola8395> ok så varje gång ja e inloggad måste jag skriva om kommandorna för att den ska switcha till rätt drivis ?
<dfxz> det e väl bara rekommenderat ifall du använder jockey
<dfxz> japp
<dfxz> om du inte ändrar i filer
<ola8395> är d svårt att göra d ?
<ola8395> ändra i filer alltså
<dfxz> nä.. men jag vet inte hur det ser ut i ubuntu. jag har ingen dator med ubuntu på att kolla heller
<dfxz> som phnom skrev tidigare /etc/modprobe.d/
<ola8395> sry jag försvann , den switchade drivis
<dfxz> se till att du modprobe -r b43 ssb bcma
<dfxz> sedan modprobe wl
<dfxz> sudo framför modprobe som sagt. sedan kan du skriva iwconfig för att se om du lyckats
<ola8395> hur ändrar jag i filer så den kör på rätt drivis permanent ?
<ola8395> jag kanske e tjatig , men skulle gärna vilja få instruktioner hur jag ändrar i filer så den kör på den proprietära wifi drivisien som standard
<ola8395> Ezim , har du tid nu att hjälpa mig lite ?
<Ezim> ola8395, Ezim håller på hjälpa sig själv :)...
<ola8395> d funkar nu iaf att switcha till den propreitära wifi drivisen med kommando , men irriterande att jag måste göra d varje gång jag startat datorn , jag skulle vilja att d skedde automatiskt
<Ezim> ola8395, latoxarna här hjälpte dom dig inte?
<Ezim> ola8395, du kan ju skapa en skript som körs vid uppstart direkt
<swecarp> Ezim,  lycka till
<Ezim> det kan nördarna här hjälpa dig med
<Ezim> nördpatrullen vakna
<ola8395> jag har aldrig skapat script förr
<ola8395> någon sa något om man kan editera någon fil så d sker automatiskt vid uppstart
<ola8395> så den väljer rätt drivis
<Ezim> komigen realubot det är ditt område
<Ezim> fan vad folk är sega idag
<ola8395> :p
<Ezim> !bin
<ubot2> Factoid 'bin' not found
<ola8395> sover folk eller får man dissen ;)
<swecarp> ola8395,  jag kan tyvär inget om script men ett litet tips är denna sökmotor som är en ren ubuntu variant där den söker i hela ubuntu  svären http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<ola8395> ty
<swecarp> jag kan inget gällande din fråga men jag gjorde lite sökningar och det finns kanske lösningar för ditt problem där glömm inte att göra sökning både på svenska och engelska
<swecarp> wb efter rebooten Ezim
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> :) har nog givit chakra folket bra med huvudvärk
<Ezim> hmm intressanta är jag följer deras råd men i slutändan blir det ändå som jag påpekar
<swecarp> vad roligt???
<Ezim> swecarp, nu är i för sig alla mina "problem" lösta av egen tanke verksamhet
<swecarp> skall ladda ner zevenos mini varianten och se om den går bra på lappen den verkar ju hur fin som helst
<Ezim> swecarp, gör så...
<swecarp> det är fortfarande 2.0 på den minimala
<Ezim> swecarp, oki doki.. kurden har egentligen bara twinview som behöver fixas och något säger mig att nvidia folket har klantat till det
<Ezim> allt annat fungerar
<Haffe> 6
<Ezim> swecarp, :P jag har fått digikam uppdatering
<Ezim> host :P
<Ezim> samt pulseaudio 2
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> swecarp, brb... reboot
<swecarp> wb
<Ezim> thx
<swecarp> Ezim,  fusk när det gäller digikam
<swecarp> ok då då bygger du en till mig hehehe
<swecarp> Ezim,   varför all denna rebootande har du börjat med windowes
<Ezim> swecarp, haha ja, namnet är chakra.
<swecarp> Ezim,  va är det en pre alfa till efterföljare till win 8
<Ezim> swecarp, verkar så
<swecarp> Ezim,  ärligt talat så verkar det vara en beta men jag hadde inte några som hälst problem när jag körde kubuntu beta2
<swecarp> jaha då har man bränt ytligare en dist till samlingen
<Ezim> swecarp, chakra är nog inget för mig... roligt så länge det vara
<swecarp> Ezim,  det är nog som du sa igår för en massa nördar som vill sitta och pilla i systemet för att få allt att funka inte för den som vill ha ett stabilt system
<Ezim> oki nu vet jag nötterna på chakra vill att man ska editera saker konstant efter uppdateringar
<Ezim> fånar...
<Ezim> nu förstår man varför arch folket är speciella
<swecarp> botar laptop med zeven
<Ezim> dom gillar pilla
<swecarp> Ezim,  då är det bättre att pilla med saker i kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, vad pilla i kubuntu?
<swecarp> där funkar det oftast efter uppdateringar också
<Ezim> där är det bara koncentrera sig på arbeta med burken
<Ezim> inte fixa och ha sig
<swecarp> nej men lite pill för att hitta vissa lösningar men det är oftast inga problem
<Ezim> swecarp, hur går det med zevenos
<Ezim> testade du kde versionen också?
<swecarp> laddar tänk på att det är en slö gammal laptop
<swecarp> nej har inte dragit hem full dvdn
<swecarp> fan den kräver login och är på tyska
<Ezim> haha swecarp ja skaparen är tyysk :P
<swecarp> Ezim,  va fasen heter england på tyska
<Ezim> swecarp, :P haha...
<Ezim> swecarp, bör det inte vara samma?
<swecarp> Ezim,  fy vad fint det funkar
<coobra> asså
<Ezim> swecarp, grattis...
<coobra> vad sker då
<coobra> :D
 * gholen påpekar angående om pillande. Backups på configfilerna, och du behöver inte pilla, du bara hämtar, kopilerar, klart. 
<gholen> Vi gillar att ha det som fungerar :)
<dfxz> jag kör uppgradering på allt just nu..
<dfxz> det e ju inte så pilligt alla gamla filer döps ju om till .pacold
<dfxz> och .pacsave
<dfxz> och .pacnew
<dfxz> :)
<dfxz> Total Installed Size:   2329.61 MiB
<Ezim> dfxz, jag fixade det genom ta bort default.pa och döpa om den nya...
<Ezim> skit måste man pilla jämnt i er värld?
<dfxz> det skadar väl inte att ha lite koll på vad man gör? :)
<Ezim> dfxz, jag kan linux...
<Ezim> jag använder inte linux som hobby
<dfxz> :D
<Ezim> jag vill kunna arbeta med andra saker än fixa saker som inte fungerar
<Ezim> då kunde jag lika gärna stanna med windows
<Ezim> fasiken arch/chakra har skev bild av hur ett system bör bete sig
<dfxz> ja det e ju vart man vill dra gränsen
<dfxz> jag har inte testat chakra.
<Ezim> dfxz, det är som installera kde i arch...
<dfxz> ok..
<dfxz> och bundles då?
<Ezim> kubuntu/buntu världen är säker... stanna där
<dfxz> det verkar rörigt
<Ezim> dfxz, bundles för gtk-stuff
<dfxz> ok
<Ezim> dom :) är qt-galna
<coobra> hmms
<Ezim> chakra/arch kan man verkligen inte rekommendera för folk som vill att saker ska fungera och kan koncentrera på annat
<Ezim> det enda fördelen är att den har up to date saker, men bekostnad av att man måste vara raketforskare...
<dfxz> använder man enbart pacman så fungerar ju allt
<Ezim> dfxz, jag kör pacman
<Ezim> dfxz, lärt mig pacman :) utantill pga av all strul
<dfxz> :)
<Ezim> nu kan i alla fall ingen arch frälst övertyga mig om dess storhet
<Ezim> då kommer jag peka fingern
<Ezim> debian sid/unstable är tom mer pålitlig
 * Ezim kommer se när bäggaren rinner över och säger hejdå till nuvarande disten.
<dfxz> det e väl som att jämnföra debian med kubuntu antar jag
<Ezim> dfxz, kubuntu är fantastisk..
<dfxz> jag försöker gilla kde. men jag gör det inte ändå
<dfxz> byter bara tillbaka till dwm
<Ezim> dfxz, det där är en annan sak om man gillar DE eller inte...
<Ezim> dfxz, mina problem är inte ens ogilla eller gilla DE
<Ezim> gecko, närvarande?
<dfxz> uppdaterad.
<dfxz> :D
<Ezim> ola8395, hur gick det?
<Ezim> !Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<ubot2> planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<Ezim> haha skönt
<ola8395> Ezim , jag installerade om ubuntu med lan kabel i utan att välja att den ska installera drivrutiner etc vid installation , sen efter installationen så installerade jag via jockey-gtk o nu verkar den proprietära vara den enda installerade , så hoppas d funkar nu
<Ezim> fan verkar bara admin som har
<Ezim> ola8395, jag håller tummarna... man ska alltid installera med lan kabeln oavsett om den finner trådlösa under livesession
<Ezim> säkrast så
<ola8395> mm
<Ezim> !Kurdistan
<ubot2> Factoid 'Kurdistan' not found
<Ezim> !admin
<ubot2> Factoid 'admin' not found
<Ezim> !moderator
<ubot2> Factoid 'moderator' not found
<ola8395> Ezim, Har du inte locale installerat för ditt tangentbord
<ola8395> ?
<Ezim> ola8395, jag jävlas med kanalen :)
<ola8395> det blir konstiga tecken när du ska skriva åäö etc
<ola8395> aha
<ola8395> ok
<Ezim> ola8395, du ser inte mina åöä?
<ola8395> practical nerd joke
<ola8395> ;)
<Ezim> :P bra sådan
<ola8395> tur att d går så fort att installera om d man hade innan , sin uppsättning program konfigurationer etc i linux baserade distar
<Ezim> ola8395, jepp.. det är välsignelse :)
<ola8395> d e verkligen någontin positivt att lyfta fram
<ola8395> mm
<Ezim> ola8395, hur länge har du kört ubuntu/linux?
<ola8395> skulle varit kul om man kunde d från grunden , typ så man kunde köra gentoo eller arch
<ola8395> hm vet inte exakt , sen 10.04 regelbundet iaf
<Ezim> ola8395, hmm arch är jag lite ovän med... gentoo är nog :) skojight
<Ezim> ola8395, nice nice...
<ola8395> skulle vilja kompilera hela systemet efter min hårdvara , det är väl bara gentoo som erbjuder det
<Ezim> ola8395, om du framtiden vill testa arch så installera archbang... den är minimal
<ola8395> aa har kikat på den
<ola8395> openbox
<ola8395> e najs
<Ezim> ola8395, jepp.... gentoo är saken för dig
<ola8395> gentoo är tydligen den överlägset mest konfigurerbara disten om man vet vad man gör , annars är den meningslös
<ola8395> typ som o leta efter en nål i en höstack om man inte vet vad man gör
<ola8395> men men
<ola8395> kör på ubuntu 12.04 nu med unity 3d
<ola8395> funkar bra på min acer aspire 5750
<Ezim> ola8395, det är nog så... även linux from scratch har jag hört är åt det hållet :)
<ola8395> mm
<Ezim> ola8395, kanon... håll kvar med ubuntu då
<ola8395> nu börjar d bli svårt att tyda vad du skriver , det är ett jätteroligt skämt , men ja ser inte vad d står , lol
<Ezim> någon annan med liknande problem?
<miwa> jag får "System program problem detected" rätt ofta nu.. hur tar jag reda på vilket program det gäller/vad problemet är?
<gecko> Åter hemma efter en Pingstmässa långt ute i ödemarken. Trösten var att dom bjöd på mat :)
<gecko> Så nu har jag gjort mig förtjänt av en kall
<ola8395> kanske verkar som en dum fråga men jag får upp varje gång jag loggar in på freenode att mitt nickname måste identifieras med lösenord , jag gör d varje gång , börjar bli lite tjatigt
<ola8395> måste jag göra det ?
<kodein> <Här är svaret på din fråga>
<Haffe> Nordkorea.
<phnom> Nein nein nein!
<realubot> Yo!
<phnom> Nein!
<gecko>  Efter att nu ha gått igenom bilderna som togs under kvällens fotosession. Så är det helt klart. Jag "måste" köpa en ny systemkamera
<antii> :)
<antii> gecko: vad har du nu?
<gecko> antii: En Canon 300D
<gecko> Funderar på dennna Canon EOS 550D med EF-S 18-55/3,5-5,6 IS II
<antii> Strunta i det objektivet :)
<gecko> Varför då ?
<antii> för högt bländartal :/
<antii> 3.5 är inte trevligt
<gecko> Ok. Men det är grekiska för mig :)
<antii> gecko: ju lägre bländartal du når destå mindre iso måste kompenseras.. du kan ta bilder i mörkare miljöer dvs :P
<antii> utan att det ser grynigt ut
<gecko> Aha
<antii> canons fasta 50 mm är nice.
<antii> kostar bara en tusenlapp med :)
<gecko> Men det följer ju med kameran
<antii> köp en utan objektiv :)
<gecko> antii: Ok. Jag såg inte att den möjligheten fanns
<swecarp> välkomna till ubuntus fotoskola med antii
<antii> :)
<gecko> Tack
<maxjesy> antii, hur kommer det sig att du är en sån fotoguru?
<antii> maxjesy: har ju fotat lite!
<antii> maxjesy: läget?
<maxjesy> antii, finfint :) varit ute och glassat hela dagen!
<maxjesy> hur är det med dig antiiboy
<antii> maxjesy: soft.. samma här :D!
<maxjesy> ska koppla in kameran och påsta en bild.
<antii> do it
<maxjesy> fan, pajja ett kristallglas
<maxjesy> brb
<HeMan> nått tips på vad man ska köra för ticket lifetime och ticket renew lifetime i kerberos?
<gecko> antii: Vad tror du om detta. EF 50/1,8 II
<antii> ja, den precis.
<antii> har ett sånt liggandes som jag använder :)
<gecko> Ok
<gecko> Då ska jag försöka hitta vart jag kan köpa utan objektiv
<realubot> "– Det här är en hemsk situation. Grekland håller på att få slut på medicin… Snart kommer människor att börja dö på grund av bristen på medicin, säger Dimitris Karageoregiou som är generalsekreterare för Panhellenska farmaciförbundet till Sky News."
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatusland.
<maxjesy> antii http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4nfsrV5Rp1r5511to1_1280.jpg
<maxjesy> där har man softat idag
<antii> soft
<antii> varmt o skönt i norr nu :D?
<maxjesy> jepp
<maxjesy> stekhett
<maxjesy> bergsklättrade med barnvagn
<antii> :)
<gecko> Grattis Sverige. Vi blev etta vid speedway som avgjorts i Göteborg. Så nu kan man lägga sig nöjd
<gecko> Nästa fajt är 9 juni i Köpenhamn
<amelia> sveriges dag idag alltså
<gecko> Tyvärr så kan jag inte vara uppe och fira detta. Ska upp i ottan
<amelia> vi vann tydligen melodifestival-grejjen också
<spacebug-> jofårija
<gecko> amelia: jasså.
<amelia> gecko: jupp, slog på tv'n precis när det annonserades ut.
 * spacebug- har suttit en hel kväll med att försöka designa sitt conky-script men det slutade med att jag lånade ett färdigt och gjorde om. Design är inte min grej :/
<gecko> amelia: Jaha. den där skrikande varelsen :)
<amelia> nu slog det mig varför det var så jävla lugnt inne i stan nu ikväll... alla sitter hemma och tittar på melodifestivalen.
<gecko> amelia: Alla ?
<einand> DÃ¥ van sverige ESC
<gecko> einand: Vem bryr sig
<einand> gecko: Jag
<gecko> einand: Viktigare att vi vann speedway i Göteborg
<einand> det är ju gammalt nu
<gecko> Schlager är äldre
<einand> resultetet kom ju för 10 minuter sedan
<DrGrov> Enda som är viktigt är att leva
<einand> DrGrov: knappast
<DrGrov> Att leva är 100% viktigare än schlager.
<DrGrov> NÃ¥v
<DrGrov> Nåväl, schlager är inte min grej.
<spacebug-> haha jag läste "Di Leva är 100% viktigare än schlager"
<einand> Ja, men inte det viktigaste
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Bra, du läste åtminstone någorlunda rätt :D
<spacebug-> hehe
<DrGrov> Jävla tandhelvete
<einand> lika arg som vanligt ;)
<DrGrov> Jag skall ta livet av min tandläkare då jag skall in nästa vecka
<DrGrov> Ja, jag är lite sur nu faktiskt ;)
<DrGrov> Sätta tandläkarkvinnan i stolen och agera jury, domare och bödel
<DrGrov> *Domare, jury och bödel
<DrGrov> :)
<DrGrov> Nåväl. tandproblem är aldrig roliga. Men något roligare går det väl att tala om.
<DrGrov> Bra att Finland inte vann schlager åtminstone. Skulle inte klara av att snack kring "Oj, vi vann igen. Oj vad vi är bra" och annat trams.
<DrGrov> Gonatt allihopa
<maxjesy> tjena, det var inte igår
<spacebug-> hej?
<maxjesy> hej
<spacebug-> vad händer?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Kan någon hjälpa mig när skriver sudo dpkg -- configure - a står det unable to access dpkg status area: read-only file system  hur kan  jag fixa det alltså få tillgång både för att läsa och skriva till systemet
<spacebug-> du har väl inte mellanslag melllan -- och configure?
<spacebug-> samma med - och a
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Nej bara innan -- och innan - inget alls efter
#ubuntu-se 2012-05-27
<spacebug-> ok
<IBMHPGOOGLE> hur kan jag få access för både att läsa och skriva till systemet
<spacebug-> det ska du normalt sett ha
<spacebug-> om du skriver mount vad står det för raden med / då?
<spacebug-> mount | grep ' / '
<spacebug-> systemet kan ha mountat om disken read-only pga av errors eller så kan det bara vara så att rättigheter för en katalog har ändrats. Då spelar det ingen roll om du är root
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Det star fortfarande bara warning read only acces
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Hur kan få systemet att ge både skriv ock läs rättigheter jag är redan root för att kunna köra alltså sudo dpkg --configure -a
<morten77> gokväll
<morten77> vad är det för typ av errors som kan leda till att filsystemet monteras om i skrivskyddat? alltså remount-ro där då /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Vad menar du vad ska jag göra förnåt
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag tror att jag har ext 3 inte ext4
<spacebug-> jag vet inte
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Kan någon hjälpa mig när jag skriver sudo dpkg --configure -a står det att jag har bara read access hur kan jag göra för att file systemet ska både få läs och skriv rättigheter alltså jag kör redan med root
<spacebug-> IBMHPGOOGLE: det kan som sagt va så att det är felaktiga rättigheter på en katalog, det behöver inte va så att filsystemet är read-only
<spacebug-> IBMHPGOOGLE: tex /var/lib/dpkg/ och /var/log/dpkg* kan du skriva/läsa i de katalogerna?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Mkdir test funkar inte heller men de mappar vet jag inte hur jag kommer till de
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Only read access allt verkar det
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag har provat med fsck -f -c utan resultat
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Fast jag har root access funkar det inte
<spacebug-> du kan inte skapa en fil i din hemtalog ens?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Nej det verkar so
<spacebug-> hum ok
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag har min android telefon och chattar med det e  jobbit
<spacebug-> prova:   sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<IBMHPGOOGLE> E det en nolla eller bokstav alltso o
<spacebug-> bokstaven
<lag^> Tja
<spacebug-> hej lag^
<lag^> Hej spacebug-
<lag^> VAd händer?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> According to mtab it is already mounted on /
<spacebug-> jag kollar på spin city och försöker hjälpa IBMHPGOOGLE
<spacebug-> gör du då lag^ ?
<lag^> spacebug-: JAg kom precis hem och bör väl sova en sväng.
<spacebug-> IBMHPGOOGLE: då är det nog inte read only ändå då
<spacebug-> lag^: ah ok
<lag^> Har varit på ett typiskt töntigt ställe ikväll
<spacebug-> jaså?
<lag^> Aa
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Tv6 eller om och om samma
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> IBMHPGOOGLE: kolla dmesg om den säger nått om att filsystemet mountats om
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jo den e read only access fast monterat vad jag kan se
<spacebug-> då har du nog fel på disken
<spacebug-> du kan ju prova att boota upp från en live-cd och köra fsck m.m på den
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Dmesg visar massor med grejer det sa inte only read access denna gong fast allt fick inte plats I monitorn
<spacebug-> du kan skriva:  dmesg | less
<spacebug-> för att läsa efter hand
<lag^> Godnatt!
<spacebug-> natti lag^
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ok det finns massor vad ska jag leta efter
<spacebug-> något med error och remount
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Och jag e nere nu hur tar jag bort det nu
<spacebug-> q
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ok jag letar
<spacebug-> du kan även prova:  dmesg | grep -i remount
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Hittar inget fel eller mount det jag skrev innan letar nu detta
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Grep -i funkar inte den vill ha mer information e det normalt
<spacebug-> nej det ska räcka med 'grep -i remount'
<spacebug-> du kan skita i -i tom
<spacebug-> bara:     dmesg | grep remount
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Aha jag skrev inte remount provar nu med i
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Den gör inget bara hoppar till nästa rad både med -i och utan
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> kanske finns nått i /var/log/syslog då
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Kan jag inte skriva nåt mer än fsck -f -c för att rätta till felet eller göra någon enkel återställning som man kan i windows
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Syslog vad ska jag skriva vad menar du
<spacebug-> google säger förresten att du skulle använda -n oxå för att remounta. Altlså:   sudo mount -n -o remount, rw /
<spacebug-> prova det en gång
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ok jag provar nu
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Samma sak det kommer bara till nästa rad
<spacebug-> står inget alls?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Nej
<spacebug-> då är nog filsystemet write
<spacebug-> om du provar detta:    sudo touch /hej.txt
<spacebug-> vad står det då?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Samma sak den hoppar till nästa rad det står inget
<spacebug-> ok bra
<spacebug-> om du skriver:    ls -l /
<spacebug-> ser du då en fil som heter hej.txt ?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag det står rw r med streck alltså orkar inte skriva allt och sen 1 root root may 27 .......
<spacebug-> japp ok
<spacebug-> då har vi uteslutet att filsystemet inte är read only
<spacebug-> nu är frågan varför dpkg inte kan skriva till det
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ok
<spacebug-> som sagt kan va katalogerna som den ska skriva till som har fel rättigheter eller en lockfile eller nått
<spacebug-> kan du gå in i katalogen /var/lib/dpkg/?        cd /var/lib/dpkg/
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Och hur ändrar jag de
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Hur kan jag få bort filen help så den inte förstör nåt
<spacebug-> hej.txt menar du?     sudo rm /hej.txt
<spacebug-> inte för att den förstör nått men den ska ju inte va där så..
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ok tack
<spacebug-> kommer du in i katalogen?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Kan jag inte använda något enkel återställning som man kan göra i windows  eller skriva nåt mer till fsck -f -c
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Vilken katalog
<spacebug-> alltså du har nog inget fel på disken
<spacebug-> cd /usr/lib/dpkg/
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ok provar
<spacebug-> jag vet inte vad som hänt men det ska inte göra så här av sig självt
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ja jag kom in
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> och du kan lista filer däri med:   ls
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Hur då
<spacebug-> mäh fel av mig sorry det skulle va /var/lib/dpkg/
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Skriva bara ls eller
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> i /var/lib/dpkg/
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Ja jag kom in
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> kan du skapa en fil där oxå?     sudo touch hej.txt
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Det gick jag tog bort det redan med rm ls visade inte den mer så jag har tillgång alltså
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> då vet jag inte
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Det kanske någon under katalog jag inte har tillgång till kan jag inte fixa alla under kataloget så jag har tillgång till de
<spacebug-> jo men du vill inte ändra mer än nödvändigt för då kommer massa kataloger ha fel rättigheter och det kan va en säkerhetsbrist
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Eller skriva någonting så att dpkg -configure -a startar automatisk efter reboot
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Det gör inget jag är villig att ta risken ändå
<spacebug-> jag vet ju inte ens säkert vad som är fel, det kanske inte alls är rättigheter
<coobra> fuck
<coobra> jävlar
<coobra> vaknar ska somna om
<coobra> när jag typ somnat hör jag som ett mindre plan kommer
<spacebug-> IBMHPGOOGLE: prova en reboot och sen kör dpkg
<coobra> in kommer en gigantisk geting !!!!
<spacebug-> coobra: har en sån här inne oxå nånstans
<coobra> den var fan som en tumme
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Funkar inte har provat det flera gånger
<coobra> hatar dom
<spacebug-> IBMHPGOOGLE: ok
<coobra> den är i damsugarn nu
<spacebug-> vad exakt står det när du försöker ?
<spacebug-> du kan inte pastea ut allt?
<coobra> undra om den är död
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Detta hände efter uppgraderingen av ubuntu efter omstart den bad mig köra detta kommandot efter fast det gick inte
<spacebug-> IBMHPGOOGLE: uppgradering från vilken version och till vilken version?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag tror till 10.10 lts eller kanske 11.10
<IBMHPGOOGLE> NÃ¥gon med lts
<spacebug-> 12.04?
<spacebug-> det är en LTS
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Nej det är en förr inte senaste lts
<spacebug-> aha
<spacebug-> har du provat att köra dpkg efter att du körde raden med mount -n -o rw,remount /    ?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Jag kan prova nu och kanske skriva nåt för att veta vilken version jag har nu
<spacebug-> lsb_release -a
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Den håller på nu tack så mycket det kanske va bara att jag behövde vara i mappen för att det ska funka eller nånting som du sa så skrev jag fick tillgång
<spacebug-> det va nog kanske så att det va read only först pga av nått men sen mountade du om den med den raden till read/write
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Nu hoppas jag att den gör sitt utan att fastna på något
<spacebug-> nu ska jag sova iaf.. lycka till med resten ;)
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Tack så mycket
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Gi
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Godnatt
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Eller det är dag nu
<jetson53> hi
<jetson53> hur öppnar man jar-filer i ubuntu?
<phnom> Morrn
<ibm> hej kan någon snälla hjälpa mig jag försöker uppgradera distributionen via den grafiska programmet men det misslyckas jag har försökt med sudo apt-get dist-upgrade och sudo apt-get update de skyller på att det finns något program packet som inte går att ta bort även med sudo autoremove och även sudo apt-get install -f jag vet inte hur jag ska göra nu
<ibm> och jag är bara efter grund paketen jag behöver inga speciella packet
<rogst> ibm, vet du vilket paket det är ?
<ibm> någon navida fast jag har ati grafik kort
<rogst> uninstall på de paketet funkar inte ?
<rogst> remove menar jag :D
<phnom> ibm: Kör sudo apt-get dist-upgrade och pastebinna outputen, sen postar du länken här.
<phnom> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibm> här har ni länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009288/
<phnom> ibm: Och samma sak med sudo dpkg --configure nvidia-kernel-common
<ibm> ja samma sak ändå
<phnom> Vad fick du för felmeddelande?
<ibm> var är länken till paste grejen hur får man fram den finns det något enkelt sätt
<phnom> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibm> här får du den http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009300/
<phnom> ibm: Kör sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-kernel-common.* och sen sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common
<ibm> nu får jag detta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009307/
<ibm> snälla kan någon hjälpa mig med det här http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009307/
<phnom> Bättre iaf. pastea /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<ibm> vad ska jag skriva bara detta /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<phnom> Nä, det som finns i filen /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<ibm> hur gör jag det jag är vanligt vis bara en grafisk användare kan du snälla förklara hur
<ibm> phnom,  hur gör jag det jag är vanligt vis bara en grafisk användare kan du snälla förklara hur
<phnom> ibm: Sorry, var och duschade. Installera pastebinit och kör pastebinit /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<ibm> ok provar
<ibm> när jag kör sudo apt-get install pastebinit står det E: Kunde inte hitta paketet pastebinit
<ibm> phnom, är detta normalt
<phnom> Hmm, konstigt.
<phnom> Kanske inte fanns i maverick då.
<phnom> Öpnna den med gedit och kopiera det då, gedit /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<ibm> phnom, här får du det http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009343/
<phnom> ibm: Prova att installera nvidia-kernel-common igen, och kör distupgrade sen.
<phnom> Den var nog beroende av det.
<ibm> hur var det jag gjorde det
<ibm> phnom, vad ska jag skriva
<phnom> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common , eller bara installera den med synaptic
<ibm> phnom, det går inte det står så http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009347/
<phnom> =/
<ibm> phnom, vad menar du ska jag skriva =/
<phnom> Nä, det var en smiley bara...
<ibm> phnom, vad betyder den
<phnom> Jag har slut på idéer nu, kanske någon annan här som kan hjälpa? Annars så brukar jag bara backuppa det viktiga och köra en clean install när saker skiter sig.
<phnom> Vad får du om du kör sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ibm> hur då clean backup jag är villig att göra det bara jag slipper boota från en cd skiva eller usb kan jag göra det på nåt vis från terminalen
<phnom> Nä, du måste ju boota från något media, kan ju göra en nätverksinstall men det har jag ingen aning om hur man gör
<ibm> phnom, ok tack så mycket ändå för hjälpen ubuntu verkar inte vara bra hade inte såna problem när jag körde red hat fedora även om ubuntu är baserat på debian tror jag inte att det är användar vänlig och inte heller stabil den kommer nästan ner till windows  os när det gäller problem om inte ännu mer om jag blir tvungen att köra om allting så ska jag nog installera debian vad tycker du
<phnom> Att du behöver lära dig använda punkt, för det där var skitjobbigt att läsa. Debian är trevligt, dock lite meckigt ibland. :)
<ibm> ok tack så mycket igen för hjälpen jag ska prova få hjälp senare eller imorgon jag får se hej då
<Philip5> hehe, så pass
<Philip5> Barre: jasså du tittar in nu efter sovmorgon eller?!
<dfxz> liv i luckan
<swecarp> japp alla dansar på borden
<dfxz> det glädjer mig att jag ska hämta ut minnen och moderkort imorgon
<swecarp> dfxz,  grattulerar
<Haffe> Det glädjer mig.
<Haffe> Nu har jag utökat min maskinpark med 5 st dubbelprop opteron 280 med 16 gb ram vardera.
<kodein> lagom till värmeböljan
<Haffe> Vem sa att de står hemma hos mig?
<kodein> faller mitt argument av att de står nån annanstans?
<Haffe> Det beror på vilka implicita antaganden som följer med din utsaga.
<kodein> har jag gjort några?
<Haffe> Jadu.
<kodein> nädu
<Haffe> Jag "känner och minns" att du implicit anklagade kungen för att ägna sig åt grov olovlig kärnsprängning.
<kodein> hmm. om du nu ska lägga ord i min mun så behöver jag väl inte vara delaktig i konversationen över huvud taget.
<Haffe> Jag tänkte faktiskt inte fortsätta den heller.
<Haffe> Jag har pitabröd som jag ska grädda.
<Haffe> Jädrar vad bra de kommer bli.
<Haffe> Det kommer att bli episkt goda pitabröd.
<Haffe> Mmmmmmmmm.
<Haffe> De här pitabröden kommer att bli grymt goda.
<Haffe> Hahaha.
<Haffe> Jag hade rätt. Det blev goda pitabröd.
<dfxz> Haffe: bjuder du
<dfxz> ?
<Haffe> Ja, ifall du kommer hit så kan du få ett par.
<dfxz> var bor du? :)
<Haffe> Linköping.
<xerxes> Hej Alla! jag har problem med native Spotify på Lubbe 11.10 X86
<xerxes> när jag exekverar programmet från terminalen får jag "iligeal instruction"
<xerxes> urklipp från gdb hittar ni här, http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2FE7KF9WSY&h=SAQFZP0V9AQGwtarbpFup1lzhA78UqcDf0LtWDFO_5TmIuA
<xerxes> http://pastebin.com/E7KF9WSY
<xerxes> info från proc cpu info finns här http://pastebin.com/vfABB946
<xerxes> Förstår inte varför detta problem uppstår är native Linux varianten av Spotify
<xerxes> NÃ¥gon som har en aning ?
 * realubot kollar på dokumentärer.
<realubot> xerxes: Varför använder du inte Spotify från deras förråd?
<xerxes> Just det jag gör
<xerxes> Native spotify klienten för Linux, lagt till deras repo i min sources.list ....
<xerxes> därför är jag lika förbryllad som dig att det ens uppstår
<Ezim> swecarp: tjenis..
<swecarp> tjenare Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: jag lämnade chakra
<Ezim> fick nog av skiten
<swecarp> ezim vad bra vad blev det nu
<Ezim> testar nu mageia och jag är just nu grymt imponerad
 * Ezim tror swecarp kommer gilla mageia...
<spacebug-> xerxes: jag har inte ens nån sån fil den klagar på (libcef.so alltså)
<xerxes> spacebug-: ja
<xerxes> spacebug-: exakt
<swecarp> Ezim,  det blev inte zeveos på laptopen någott konstigt med den kunde köra hur bra som hälst i live men näör jag skulle instalera så gick det inte
<Ezim> swecarp: :) dom har den absolut senaste digikam 2.6... :)
<Ezim> swecarp: okej.. synd
<xerxes> spacebug-: med lite googlande verkar andra också ha haft det felet...
<xerxes> spacebug-: https://getsatisfaction.com/spotify/topics/ubuntu_netbook_edition_10_04_1_illegal_instruction
<xerxes> spacebug-: fattar ej vrf asså
<spacebug-> vad har du för version av spotify?
<swecarp> Ezim,  körde en total rensning med geparted så nu blir det att köra in bodhi
<xerxes> spacebug-:  dpkg -l | grep spotify
<xerxes> ii  spotify-client                        1:0.8.3.278.g21c7566.632-1              Spotify desktop client
<xerxes> ii  spotify-client-gnome-support          1:0.8.3.278.g21c7566.632-1              Transitional package for spotify-client
<xerxes> ii  spotify-client-qt                     1:0.8.3.278.g21c7566.632-1              Transitional package for spotify-client
<xerxes> spacebug-: drog ner hela skiten...
<xerxes> för o se om den va tjurig över -qt eller gnome support paketet
<spacebug-> jag har installerat spotify-client-qt_0.6.2.291.gcccc1f5.116-1_amd64.deb
<realubot> xerxes: Det finns lite trådar med samma felmeddelande som du får i Spotifys forum.
<realubot> Dock ingen lösning ...
<xerxes> realubot: ok ?
<xerxes> varför uppstår ens felet ?
<xerxes> känns jävligt sunkigt att de ska behöva va min HTPC också...
<xerxes> får man köra lokala mp3's och grooveshark resten av livet då
<xerxes> (Pirate)
<realubot> xerxes: Vad har du för libssl installerat på ditt system?
<xerxes> realubot: 1 sek
<xerxes> realubot:  libssl0.9.8                           0.9.8o-7ubuntu1.2                       SSL shared libraries
<xerxes> ii  libssl1.0.0                           1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.6                       SSL shared libraries
<xerxes> 1.0 och 0.9.8
<spacebug->  det den klagade på va ju en malloc-grej dvs minnesallokering. Men det kan ju även bara varit att den inte hittade filen/libet den skulle använda
<realubot> "As a workaround, you could try downloading the old libssl0.9.8 package from snapshot.debian.org. It should be co-installable with the new libssl1.0.0 package."
<realubot> "libssl0.9.8 isn't in testing/unstable anymore, since it's been replaced by libssl1.0.0. The Spotify packagers should update their dependencies!"
<realubot> Dock får du inget felmeddelande om det ...
<realubot> Så tveksamt om det är en lösning i ditt fall ...
<xerxes> realubot: har 0.9.8 installerad redan :(
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det förklarar saken.
<realubot> Att du inte får felmeddelandet.
<xerxes> jävla spotify...
<realubot> xerxes: Din pastebin är den enda som dyker upp när man googlar på ditt felmeddelande. :S
<xerxes> realubot: hmm
<xerxes> det gör ju saken ännu mer spännande..
<xerxes> :S
<xerxes> men ah.. kontentan av detta? va en pirat kör lokala .mp3s från HTPC + grooveshark ?
<realubot> xerxes: Här är en person med samma felmeddelande som du har: http://community.spotify.com/t5/Desktop-Linux/ANNOUNCE-Spotify-0-8-3-for-GNU-Linux/td-p/60659/page/4
<realubot> "lahtis: Great, thanks. But can you also check memory usage? We have a bug that on one machine causes the computer to run out of memory. Your SIGILL could be caused by corrupted memory because of this. It would be nice to know if it's the same bug. If it's the same bug, spotify should occupy 2-3 gb of memory when it crashes."
<realubot> xerxes: Hur ser det ut med minnesförbrukningen när Spotify kraschar?
<spacebug-> xerxes: provade precis att installera på min 'ubuntu 12.04 i686 32-bit' i virtualbox och det funkar. Den installerade paketen 'libqt4-webkit libssl0.9.8 spotify-client'
<realubot> Hm, jag kanske ska läsa klart innan jag postar råd till dig ...
<realubot> "Oh, nevermind. Seems like we don't support your cpu set.
<realubot> "
<spacebug-> jag la till spotifys source i sources.list och la till nyckeln precis som det stod
<xerxes> spacebug-: mmh o alla dem har jag
<xerxes> spacebug-: precis från deras hemsida man lägger till gpg nyckel
<xerxes> apt-get update
<xerxes> o ah, men fan skumt asså
<xerxes> är de något me min hårdvara ?
<xerxes> 1 gig i ram tkr jag lubuntu 11.10 bör klara
<spacebug-> nej det är mest troligen problem med libs
<xerxes> samt spottan
<coobra> 1gig ram är mycke :D
<xerxes> för Lubuntu ja
<xerxes> :)
<xerxes> spacebug-: men jag har både libssl 0.9.8 samt 1.0 installerade
<xerxes> fattar ej va den riktigt klagar på :/
<spacebug-> hum, nu andra gången jag startar det så börjar det segfaulta
<spacebug-> core dumped
<xerxes> buggigt alltså..
<realubot> "We're sorry you're having problems. Linux is not an officially supported platform for Spotify, and we do Linux support on hackdays or on our own free time. We try our best with the limited time we can spend on it.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Skit i Spotify.
<xerxes> jävla spotify..
<xerxes> tack så hemskt mycket för att ni bidrar till att jag mer o mer går över till en tvättäkta kapten krok pirat
<xerxes> Yawr!
 * spacebug- använder inte spotify ändå iofs
<spacebug-> xerxes: ananrs kan du ju köra i wine
<xerxes> vilken trevlig musik tjänst ska man köra på en HTPC då ?
<xerxes> spacebug-: nej för fan..
<xerxes> wine rör jag inte ens med en pincett
<spacebug-> jag körde det så funkade bra
<xerxes> vad skulle folk definera som bra alternativ musik tjänst mot spottan ?
<xerxes> är det pirata all the way o köra .mp3s är grooveshark ultimat ?
<xerxes> eller ah ?
<realubot> xerxes: Sista posten här kanske? http://community.spotify.com/t5/Desktop-Linux/ANNOUNCE-Spotify-0-8-3-for-GNU-Linux/td-p/60659/page/9
<realubot> xerxes: Jag chansar bara. Det låter inte riktigt som ditt problem men jag vet inte ...
<xerxes> realubot: hmm
<xerxes> jag ska nog prova
<realubot> xerxes: Jag hade nog kört Grooveshark ev. skaffat konto på Grooveshark och använt det tillsammans med Clementine eller något. Dock så är Grooveshark tveksamt rent juridiskt och dessutom inte lika bra som Spottan.
<realubot> xerxes: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/clementine-now-available-with-spotify-grooveshark-support/
<realubot> Står Spotify-support men jag vet inte ...
<realubot> Posten är från januari 2012.
<realubot> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/clementine-music-player-gets-spotify.html
<xerxes> nope :/ gick ej
<xerxes> realubot: mjo har provat klementinen tidigare
<xerxes> men där är det KRAV att man ska ha premium
<xerxes> = går inte att logga in me free konto
<xerxes> som på vanliga standard klienten
<xerxes> tyvärr
<ola8395> hej hej , jag har ställt frågan tidigare o ställer den igen , hur ska jag lösa det med mitt trådlösa broadcom kort när ubuntu envisas med att köra på fel drivrutin vid start o jag måste köra sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl && sudo modprobe wl varje gång jag startat datorn
<ola8395> kommer det fiksas i kommande ubuntu versioner eller
<spacebug-> ola8395: du kan väl blacklista moduler genom att lägga till dom i /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<realubot> xerxes: Aha. Du har bara gratiskontot.
<xerxes> realubot: yes
<realubot> xerxes: Det tycker jag är så kasst så då kan man lika gärna köra Grooveshark.
<xerxes> mjo
<ola8395> hur skriver jag för att blacklista
<realubot> ola8395: Där är du ju.
<ola8395> m
<realubot> ola8395: Har du googlat på ditt nätverkskort produkt-id?
<ola8395> ne
<realubot> ola8395: Vad är problemet? Vad är det för något som strular med ditt trådlösa?
<spacebug-> ola8395: sist i filen /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf skriver du in "blacklist b43" för att blacklista den modulen
<realubot> ola8395: ola8395 Kör raden med kommandon som jag har skrivit i guiden i forumet som Ezim länkade till och posta resultatet i pastebin och sedan pastebin-länken här.
<ola8395> hej hej , nu har jag gjort som jag blev ombedd att lägga till en rad så den ska välja rätt trådlösa drivis vid start men nu har jag inget trådlöst alls , utan får köra på tråd , va e nästa steg ?
<ola8395> jag behöver lite mer hjälp med mitt trådlösa kort
<realubot> ola8395: Nästa steg är det jag har sagt till dig.
<realubot> Posta information om ditt nätverk. Börja med att återställa förändringen som gjorde att du tappade det trådlösa.
<ola8395> jomen jag fick hjälp av en här i ett privatsamtal o han gav mig kommandon från en forum länk som gällde mitt kort
<realubot> ola8395: Det hjälpte ju inte?
<realubot> Synd att du fick hjälp i pm. Annars hade andra kanske vetat vad som gick fel.
<ola8395> mm jag ska testa en grej sen återkommer jag o gör som du föreslog o postar på pastebin
<ola8395> brb
<gecko> Dagens uppdrag avklarat. http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6087/20120527122900.jpg
<Haffe> Du har smygfotat barnfamiljer?
<gecko> Nej
<dataviruset> Kan man genom något terminalkommando ta reda på diskinformation (framför allt när disken är tillverkad) och slippa åka in till serverhallen och titta på den fysiska disken? Kör Ubuntu Server 10.04 x64
<realubot> dataviruset: Det är väl lshw som används för att se information om hårdvaran. Jag antar tt lshw rotr fram informationen ur filer som ligger i systemet redan.
<realubot> vacum: hdparm
<realubot> vacum: Äsch. Fel person.
<realubot> dataviruset: hdparm
<dataviruset> realubot: tack, ska testa :)
<realubot> dataviruset: "hdparm - get/set SATA/IDE device parameters"
<realubot> dataviruset: Du får ju ett serialnumber då. Det borde gå att hitta information om när disken tillverkats på tillverkarens hemsida med serienumret.
<realubot> dataviruset: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-hard-disk-hardware-specs-on-linux/
<dataviruset> ah, se där, WD har en sida man kan skriva in serienummer på
<dataviruset> warranty expire date 05/11/2012... FML! disken har nämligen rasat... :(
<realubot> dataviruset: Se där. Då hittade du vad du letade efter.
<dataviruset> realubot: japp, tack för hjälpen :)
<realubot> dataviruset: Hur är det nu med am. datum. Det betyder den 5 november eller är det 11 maj? :S
<dataviruset> realubot: 11 maj. det stod OUT OF WARRANTY också, så...
<realubot> dataviruset: Aha. Då kommer vi in på konsumentköplagen som säger att garantin gäller 3 år och inte 2 år. :)
<realubot> Som vui har diskuterat här i kanalen innan.
<realubot> *vi
<dataviruset> realubot: fast disken är från 2009, så det blir nog 3 år ändå. man fick välja Sverige innan man fick det svaret ;)
<realubot> dataviruset: "Utöver garanti så gäller konsumentköplagen enligt vilken du har tre år på dig att reklamera ett ursprungligt fel på en vara. Ett ursprungligt fel kan vara ett fabrikationsfel eller något annat fel som varan hade innan du fick den. Sådana fel kan visa sig ganska lång tid efter köpet. Att du får en garanti med kortare giltighetstid betyder inte att reklamationstiden förkortas."
<realubot> Du kanske missar 3-årsgränsen också då.
<realubot> Problemet är att om du ska komma så här sent (inom 3 år) och reklamera en produkt så måste du bevisa att felet inte är ditt utan tillverkarens.
<realubot> "Enligt konsumentköplagen är det säljaren som ska kunna visa att ett fel som upptäcks inom sex månader från köpet inte var ursprungligt. Undantag från regeln görs när det är oförenligt med felets eller varans art att tillämpa sexmånadersregeln."
<realubot> http://www.konsumentverket.se/Lag-ratt/Din-ratt-som-konsument/Garanti/
<ola8395> hej hej vill bara skicka ut ett tack till att jag fick hjälp o lösa problemet med mitt trådlösa kort , nu funkar allt perfa , rätt modul laddas vid start
<realubot> ola8395: Hur löste du problemet då? Startade om datorn?
<realubot> Efter att ha blacklistat modulen?
<ola8395> d enda ja gjorde var att följa instruktionerna i forum länken gällande min datorkonfiguration och ta bort bcm kernel source install b43 firmware installer o lägga till en rad i /etc/modules så rätt drivis laddar vid uppstart sen reboot o sist installera rätt drivrutin med jockey , o nu har d funkat perfekt , har prövat starta om o stänga av för att säkerställa men den verkar ha fattat vad jag vill nu ;)
<realubot> ola8395: Ok, det var bra.
<ola8395> mm
<dataviruset> realubot: *fnys*, disken har lagt av... hur bevisar man att det inte är mitt fel? :P
<realubot> dataviruset: Det gör du nog inte. :)
<dataviruset> realubot: grr... fast disken är typ sönderskriven, har suttit i en server med hög I/O ;)
<realubot> dataviruset: Jag vet inte hur dom ser på det men jag tror det blir svårt om du kommer så här sent och om disken har belastas hårt. DU har helt enkelt slitit ut din disk. :)
<realubot> Dom garanterar väl bara någon snitt I/O typ ...
<realubot> x år.
<dataviruset> realubot: aa... jag ger upp ;)
<einand> dataviruset: hur många års garanti?
<dataviruset> einand: 3
<einand> dataviruset: hur gammal?
<realubot> einand: Varför protesterar du mot konsumtionssamhället när du köper datorgrejer på Dustin för flera hundratusen per år?
<dataviruset> einand: drygt 3 år... :(
<realubot> Över 3 år och du är rökt.
<dataviruset> jag har gett upp och är inte bitter. disken kostade typ 350 kr
<dataviruset> 160 GB
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD6B6473ACF32C59D&feature=plcp
<Ezim> swecarp, du ser en glad :) kurd
<realubot> Ezim: Varför är du så glad?
<Ezim> realubot, slipper chakra/arch för ett bra tag :)
<realubot> Ezim: För att?
<realubot> gecko: Är du på plajan och spänner musklerna för brudarna eller var håller du hus?
<Ezim> realubot, var ej något för mig...
<swelapp> wb Ezim
<Ezim> swelapp, tjenis... anledning zevenos kanske ej fungera för din laptop
<Ezim> du måste komma ihåg den kommer med både 32/64-bitar på samma dist
<Ezim> välj rätt kärna
<swelapp> Ezim,  det konstiga är ju att live funkar får inget val när jag skall instalera
<swelapp> tror att mini installen bara är 32 bit
<dfxz> hmm mina terminaler laggar.. typ.
<einand> då är det illa
<dfxz> jag ändrade lite i Xresources
<dfxz> gjorde massa inställningar
<dfxz> för att vara korrekt
<dfxz> nuså. :)
<dfxz> scrollWithBuffer false var bättre. något mer kanske
<Ezim> swecarp, wb kungen.
<Ezim> härligt kde 4.8.3 skippas om några dagar till officiella repot... slipper jag lägga till ppa
<swecarp> tackar Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp, kör du 32-bitars?
<Ezim> :) om så kan jag kompilera saker till oss båda..
<swecarp> japp 332 bitars
<swecarp> ops 32
<Ezim> swecarp, :) bra... när philip inte orkar och jag har möjlighet så fixar jag dina paket
<Ezim> kubuntu 12.04 flyter på riktigt bra
<Ezim> dock föredrar jag gdebi fortfarande
<Ezim> kan i alla fall rekommendera mageia som jag har på usb för de som vill testa bra dist
<swecarp> japp den kör jag med
<Ezim> swecarp, :) bra... du gör ju oftast det jag säger när det kommer till kubuntu
<Ezim> swecarp, du som blivit värsta kde experten nu måste använda yakuake hoppas jag nu :P
<swecarp> va
<swecarp> Ezim,  den har jag intetestat
<Ezim> swecarp, du kommer gilla... bra terminal pryl
<Ezim> aktiveras direkt med f12
<swecarp> ok
<Ezim> swecarp, öppna programmet och sedan bara ta f12
<swecarp> får ta och ladda ner det
<Ezim> swecarp, den är väldigt liten
<Ezim> så inte mycket att ladda
<swecarp> fasen vilken stor terminal
<Ezim> swecarp, :)
<Ezim> swecarp, det är den jag använder när jag kompilerar saker
<Ezim> ej ivägen
<Ezim> fram/göm med f12
<swecarp> ok vad bra när man sitter med guider då
<Ezim> swecarp, :) jepp...
<swecarp> Ezim,  ger mig på att instalera zevenos igen
<Ezim> swecarp, hehe du behärska gparted hoppas jag?
<swecarp> har lekt lite med den
<Ezim> swecarp, du hade rätt även lxde version var baserad på debian
<Ezim> dvs 2.5 av zevenos
<swecarp> Ezim,  jag hittade bara 3
<swecarp> 3
<swecarp> 32 bitars
<Ezim> swecarp, kom ihåg att han riktar sig framför allt till engelsk/tysk-talande människor
<Ezim> så allt med språk får du installera efterhand
<swecarp> japp men engelska fixar jag sådär det går att få endel på svenska finns svenskt språkstöd
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp finns svenskt språkstöd bara att man gör det manuellt
 * Ezim testade idag gnome 3 
<Ezim> på usb... den var faktiskt lättviktad
<swecarp> just presis ställer jag in det under live så är det svensk install det mesta
<Ezim> inte riktigt min grej, men den var bra...
<swecarp> Ezim,  är fast i kde träsket
<Ezim> swecarp, +1 :)
<swecarp> Ezim,  det är en väldig skillnad på kde och gnome gillar kde mer
<Ezim> swecarp, jag skämtar inte... vill du testa kde dist ta en titt på mageia... du använder nog inte en del program jag behöver som ej finns med mageia
<Ezim> jag tror den disten skulle du uppskatta
<swecarp> ett problem kolla kraven deen gillar inte min burk riktigt
<Ezim> swecarp, :) ingen gillar din klena laptop
<swecarp> ezim gör äggen klara
 * Philip5 duckar
<Ezim> swecarp, haha..
<Ezim> Philip5, wb... jag har återvänt hem efter chakra äventyret
<Ezim> rör nog inte chakra på ett bra tag
<Philip5> det som var så bra
<Ezim> Philip5, bra?
<Philip5> ja, jag tyckte du sa att det var så bra och hade allt
<Ezim> :) då har du ju inte läst alla mina missöden med den
<Philip5> har bara sett de positiva
<Ezim> Philip5, :) läser du verkligen vad jag skrev eller vad du ville att jag skrev?
<Ezim> Philip5, fördelen med chakra överväger inte nackdelen
<swecarp> Philip5,  om du tycker att jag är jobbig ibland inget mot vad Ezim  var i chakra kanalen
<Philip5> tydligen inte då
<Philip5> oj då
<Ezim> Philip5, chakra gänget blev trötta på mig.. :) dom bad mig tillslut byta
<Philip5> hehe
<Ezim> dom sa det är uppenbart din burk lirar inte bra med chakra
<swecarp> Ezim,  det funkade inte
<swecarp> jag ger upp får köra med boohdin
<Ezim> Philip5, 4-5 dagar gick åt fixa saker som inte borde fixas.. och när det väl fixades så gick det sönder..
<Ezim> ruta noll
<Ezim> swecarp, kör med bohdin
<Ezim> Philip5, så avundas inte arch typerna.. dom gillar :P smärtan
<Ezim> Philip5, dock kanske du skulle gilla chakra.. då dom är QT-galna
<Philip5> jag har också kört lite arch
<Philip5> om  jag inte körde kubuntu så skulle jag nog köra arch
<Ezim> Philip5, tror du faktiskt skulle gilla mageia
<Ezim> synnerligen med din mandrake ursprung
<Ezim> verkligen kvalité dist
<amelia> vad mycket konstiga distributioner det finns nuförtiden..
<Ezim> amelia, :) jepp... dock är ju majoriteten baserad på ubuntu
<Philip5> tycker alltid det funnits en massa som poppar upp en tid
<Ezim> Philip5, mageia är nog väldigt seriösa.. dom har också aktiv community och bra med dev
<Ezim> och det märks också på disten
<Ezim> skulle mageia haft alla paket jag behövt direkt hade jag nog kört mageia faktiskt
<swecarp> Ezim,  startar  yakuake vid botning
<swecarp> Philip5,  hur går det med kompileringen
<Ezim> swecarp, jepp...
<swecarp> ok bra
<amelia> Ezim: jo, dessutom. och den är ju i sin tur baserad på debian.. jag kan ju bara undra om det inte vore bättre om alla samarbetade kring färre distributioner istället för att ha en distribution som har funktion x men inte funktion y och sådär. känns som det är väldigt små skillnader på distributionerna nuförtiden.
<coobra> :D
<coobra> vad sker ba
<coobra> :D
<Philip5> swecarp: har börjat lite smått med andra paket som saker är beroende av för att lägga lite uppdaterad grund men har inte haft så mycket tid senaste tiden
<Ezim> amelia, jag håller med dig delvis.. egentligen finns det inte många distar därute
<coobra> amelia:  instämmer helt :p
<Ezim> debian, gentoo, slackware, arch, rhel.
<swecarp> Philip5,  ok
<Ezim> resten är ju baserad på dessa
<amelia> jag kan förstå varför ubuntu växte fram ur debian, men varför alla möjiga mint och allt vad de heter växte fram ur ubuntu förstår jag mig inte på.
<Ezim> amelia, menar du mer att uppströms bör samarbeta?
<swecarp> amelia,  det måste ju säga något om ubuntu att det är en bra dist då alla bygger på dne
<Ezim> amelia, det är väl det som är styrkan med linux och öppenkällkod... någon person får för sig att den kan göra det bättre
<Ezim> eller vill ha det på sitt sätt
<amelia> Ezim: det jag försöker säga är: varför lägger inte de som lägger massa tid på allsköns ubuntu-derivat sin tid på ubuntu istället?
<swecarp> Ezim,  typ chakra :)
<Ezim> så har en dist kommit till
<Ezim> amelia, jag håller med... du menar varför de inte arbetar med uppströms direkt
<Ezim> det är ju föredra
<swecarp> tänk om alla kunde enas om hur program hanteras så att inte alla har eget sätt att hantera dom och att dom har olika kodningar
<swecarp> typ wins exe filer
<amelia> styrkan fanns ju iaf förr i att du kunde få din dist som du ville ha den. det enda som skilde var ju paketsystemen typ.
<swecarp> som relativ nybörjare så tycker jag att det kan va en pina ibland att instalera program eller att få dom att funka
<amelia> men nu är det ju värsta djungeln. den disten har inte det, och en annan dist har inte det andra och vi har inte kde och de har inte gnome och någon annan har inte ditten eller datten.
<Ezim> swecarp, du poängtera något... så slipper man dessa ändlösa pakethanterare
<Ezim> bestämmer alla sig för en och man kör den
<Ezim> blir det lättare för utvecklare distru.. programmet
<swecarp> just presis tänk vad utveklarna skulle kunna lägga massa tid på programmen istället för att behöva bygga kanske 4 olika paket
<amelia> ajja, nu blir det duschen för mig innan jag blir alltför upprörd. :)
<Ezim> swecarp, +1
<johanbr> amelia, en av anledningarna till ubuntuderivaten är väl just att de fokuserar på olika DEs: gnome 3, unity, gnome 2, kde, osv...
<Philip5> utvecklarna bygger nästan aldrig för distar utan det gör maintainers
<dfxz> jag såg en dist som hade alla olika DE:s
<dfxz> alla olika wm:s typ
<swecarp> ok Philip5  ops då kanske du får en massa fritid
<Ezim> johanbr, tror inte amelia syftade på olika distar som finns pga olika DE..
<Ezim> dfxz, ubuntu dist tror jag... :)
<dfxz> Ezim: ja det var det
<swecarp> zevenos
<Ezim> swecarp, hehe du har fastnat för zevenos?
<dfxz> Ezim: måste vara rätt stor
<swecarp> ops feltolkning
<Ezim> dfxz, har ej kollat..
<dfxz> amelia: hej förresten
<Philip5> LSB är väl annars det enda projekt som försöker ena något mellan distar men det handlar ju bara om den absoluta basen i stort sätt
<Philip5> swecarp: sedan det störta problemet med att köra program kompilerade på olika versioner av linux är ju att de kompileras mot olika kombinationer av versioner av libs som har hunnit byta APIer
<Philip5> samma problem på alla OS och i windows-världen kallas dll-hell
<swecarp> Philip5,  där har du en poäng vill inte hamna i dll träsket
<andol> Philip5: Sen vad gäller skrivbordsmiljöer så finns ju även freedesktop.org
<andol> (Alltså vad gäller samsynkning, etc)
<einand> jag tycker dock linux är snudd på värre än windows när det gäller "biblotek" numera
<trexo> tjo hej! behöver nån länk till någon guid för att installera ubuntu från usb sticka, någon som har en? sökte på forumet men hitta inget bra.
<Ezim> trexo, finns ju massa...
<trexo> Jo jag hitta nåt nu men ingen bra eller som jag fattar :)
<Ezim> trexo, kör du windows just nu?
<Ezim> https://launchpad.net/~dns/+archive/sound  <<--- grym ppa
<trexo> unetbootin verkar vara något man kan använda om jag fatta det rätt, har gjort detta för något år sen men kommer fanemaj inte ihåg hur jag gjorde,
<Ezim> trexo, unetbootin är ju busenkelt
<trexo> kan jag fixa så jag får in det på min usb sticka genom det programmet och sen köra in den i min bärbara burk jag ska ha ubuntu på?
<Ezim> trexo, ja det är så unetbootin fungerar
<trexo> från win till usb till ny burk
<Ezim> du skapar något som kallas för liveusb
<trexo> då ger jag denen chans :)
<trexo> tack för hjälpen Ezim
<trexo> finns en del alternativ och jag valde Live, Blir det då så att jag installerar den och inte behöver köra från usb stickan ?
<Ezim> trexo, förstod inte riktigt
<gecko> swecarp: Hur går det för carpmaster ? Några nya feta fångster ?
<swecarp> gecko,  det blev
<swecarp> 3 små braxar igår
<gecko> swecarp: Middagen är räddad
<swecarp> nej dom simmar kvar i sjön
<gecko> swecarp: Ja karp kanske inte är så gott
<trexo> Ezim Jag undrade om alternativet jag valde påverkade vad jag ville göra, men det ser rätt ut jag installerar ubuntu på disken nu, tror jag iallfall. :)
<Ezim> trexo, nej du valde rätt
<Ezim> livecd kommer för dig bli liveusb
<Ezim> "live" kallas det för du kan redan du installerar testa den
<swecarp> gecko,  i tyskland och i öststaterna så äter dom karp under 2a världskriget så var det en av våra största export varor till tyskland
<gecko> Ezim: Är enligt mig är det "trevligare" att göra en riktigt install till USB. Men det är en smaksak
<gecko> swecarp: Under denna tid åt dom nog det som fanns till buds
<swecarp> ja det stämmer nog
<gecko> swecarp: Tänkte ta mig i kragen i år och återupta mitt fiske
<swecarp> gecko,  det är en ren avkopling att fiska
<Ezim> gecko, menar du att han ska installera den istället till usb?
<gecko> swecarp: Instämmer fullt. Förr var jag en riktigt fiskmås. men krafterna tog slut ett tag
<gecko> Ezim: Nja. Jag menar att install "riktigt"till en USB
<Ezim> gecko, okej...
<ola8395> nu har d uppstått igen , när jag startade upp datorn switchade den till fel drivrutin för det trådlösa kortet igen , börjar bli rätt less på detta när man trodde man hade fiksat d o d funkade , men nu har den börjat strula igen , funderar ärligt på att köra tillbaka windows på den här burken , tur att man gjorde en clonezilla backup
<ola8395> man kan säga vad man vill om windows men den fiksar iaf basic drivrutiner out of the box
<Ezim> ola8395, ge mageia en chans
<Ezim> eller pclinuxos
<ola8395> aa ska fan göra d
<ola8395> mageia har ja hört gott om
<Ezim> ola8395, mageia är bra..
<ola8395> alltså
<ola8395> köra mandriva förr , o d var mindre strul med drivrutiner etc
<Ezim> kom ihåg bara under bootar upp välja drivrutiner ja
<Ezim> ola8395, mageia är ju en fork från mandriva
<Ezim> ola8395, de två huvud DE är kde och gnome
<Ezim> välj den som passar dig
<Ezim> personligen rekommenderar jag deras kde utgåva
<Ezim> väldigt grym
<phnom> ola8395: Försök debugga flera androidtelefoner från olika tillverkare med logcat över usb så kan du komma tillbaka sen och säga att windows fixar basic drivrutiner ootb :P
<Ezim> ola8395, mageia använder också mandrivas nätverkshanterare
<ola8395> aa
<Ezim> som jag tycker är den absolut bästa jag kommit i kontakt med
<Ezim> samt drakke-kontrollcenter
<Ezim> phnom, +1
<Ezim> :) annars är kubuntu den rätta vägen i ubuntu-världen :)
<Haffe> Meka server hela dagen.
<Haffe> Kan någon berätta varför HP's integritymaskiner tar så jädra lång tid på sig att räkna upp minne?
<Haffe> Bara för att jag har 64 GB ram i den så ska jag väl inte behöva vänta i 34
<Haffe> evigheter?
<phnom> Haffe: Den kanske räknar en bit i taget för att göra det så exakt som möjligt?
<Ezim> ola8395, wb...
<Ezim> :) och inte
<swecarp> Ezim,  all flur från den förskräklige kurden
<Ezim> hehe jepp jag är tsaren av ubuntu
<Ezim> :P
<swecarp> snarare djingis kahn av kubuntu
<Ezim> haha
<swecarp> man kanske skulle göra ett kort test av mageia
<swecarp> ok ses om en stund
<Ezim> ola8395, wb..
<ola8395> prövade mageia men tyckte d kändes lite b , d funkar säkert jättebra men ubuntu is the way to go , annars windows ;)
<ola8395> o nu helt plötsligt efter omstarten hoppade den tillbaks till rätt drivis igen
<ola8395> mycket märkligt
<ola8395> va d ska vara svårt me en sån basic grej
<ola8395> hoppas dom fiksar d i kommande versioner
<Ezim> ola8395, hjälpte ingen dig med skript
<ola8395> alltså
<Ezim> för att du ska kunna köra den varje boot?
<Ezim> eller varför inte bara blacklista drivaren som ställer till för dig?
<ola8395> jag fick hjälp att lägga till en rad i /etc/modules så den ska välja rätt vid start , fick en länk till en guide , du kan kika själv
<ola8395> får man länka här ?
<marten> ezim vad var komandot för att få upp sök funktionen
<Ezim> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ola8395> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1806394.html
<Ezim> marten, hänger inte med?
<marten> Ezim: jag hittade det  swecarp här
<ola8395> jag vet ju heller inte vad modulerna heter jag ska blacklista
<ola8395> kolla på den forum länken jag länkade så förstår du
<marten> skulle kolla vilken hårdvara som var instalerad
<Ezim> marten, hur går det?
<Ezim> marten, sorry ser på fotbolls-match
<Ezim> menar ola8395
<Ezim> om du kan dröja en stund
<marten> jag kan vänta
<ola8395> jag har öppnat modprobe blacklist med gedit
<ola8395> men jag vill du ska kolla på forum länken
<ola8395> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1806394.html
<Ezim> ola8395, exakt vad ska jag kolla på?
<ola8395> alltså
<ola8395> hela den tråden är gällande samma kort som i min dator
<phnom> ola8395: Den är betydligt mycket mer lättläst i originalutförande: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806394 ;)
<ola8395> ty
<phnom> ola8395: Och det du ska göra står i post #10 och #12
<Ezim> ola8395, phnom har rätt..
<ola8395> mm
<ola8395> ska se om d funkar nu , hade skrivit fel i etc/modules , hade skrivit b43proofread , men ändrade nu till endast b43
<ola8395> hoppas d var d som var grejen
<ola8395> lol
<phnom> Most likely
<ola8395> brb
<phnom> Så mycket för att proofreada det man gör ;)
<Ezim> phnom, :) nu ska vi allt vara snälla....
<phnom> :-)
<marten> Ezim: det här ser mycket fint ut
<Ezim> marten, har du tagit med drivrutiner från start?
<Ezim> marten, ta en titt på magiea kontrollcenter
<Ezim> you will love it :)
<marten> jag ändrade i start till drivrutiner ja
<Ezim> marten, du har nu bra :) stöd för hårdvara
<Ezim> lek runt.. det är ändå :) live-session du sysslar med
<marten> Ezim:  fan jag kan bara köra klassisk meny
<Ezim> marten, nej... du kan väl ändra
<Ezim> marten, högerklicka bytt till...
<marten> höger klick så får jag inte upp alternativet
<Ezim> marten, du se om de använder kickoff.. eftersom jag bara har en burk
<Ezim> blir svårt testa
<ola8395> hallå där igen , problemet kvarstår för mig
<ola8395> Ezim , kan du länka den där guiden med kommadon för att få info om mitt wifi kort
<ola8395> det var någon ubuntu wiki
<ola8395> så kan jag klistra in d i pastebin så får ni kika på d
<Ezim> ola8395, :) finns ubuntu-se.org
<Ezim> jag tror det är bästa stället för dig börja söka
 * Ezim kollar på fotboll. om något viktigt så når ni mig via pm. jag kanske svarar eller inte :P. (spelar viktig)...host
<ola8395> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010246/
<ola8395> där är min fulla specifikation för min hårdvara för att lösa problemet med mitt trådlösa om någon är manad
<ola8395> problemet är som sagt den swithcar då och då till fel drivrutin automatisk för mitt broadcom kort vilket resulterar i mycket slöare nätverks hastighet
<ola8395> så om någon vänlig själ orkar vore jag mkt tacksam
<realubot> Det finns inga vänliga själar här.
<maxjesy> cd..
<realubot> change directory
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<einand> cd .
<einand> cd.. vill bara fungera i windows
<einand> eller dos baserade os
<maxjesy> :)
<maxjesy> :p
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-20
<andol> Så har man lärt sig något nytt om reguljära uttryck då - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16621738/d-less-efficient-than-0-9/16621778#16621778
<Barre> andol: det var nått nytt för mig också.. enligt mitt vardagsmotto så kan jag nu gå och lägga mig igen.. :)
<andol> Barre: Någonsin vågat pröva vad som händer ifall du av misstag råkar lära dig två nya saker på en och samma dag?
<Barre> andol: nope, det har jag inte gjort.. vågar inte prova heller
<andol> Barre: Låter iofs som en fullgod anledning att åter krypa till kojs. Återstår bara att sälja resonomanget till chefen? :)
<Barre> andol: kom i håg: Det är lättare att be om förlåtelse än tillåtelse
<andol> Tänk vad praktiskt det vore att veta ifall man någon gång får Barre som chef :-P
<larsemil> trött idag
<Dynamit> Dum fråga vad leder värme bäst nickel/koppar enligt fysiker om vi säger som så
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Dynamit> God förmiddag HeMan.
<sakjur> Dynamit: Koppar skulle jag chansa på..
<Barre> gissar också på koppar, men har du råd Dynamit så skall du sattsa på diamant som har mångfalt mycket bättre kylningsförmåga än vad koppar har
<Barre> :)
<sakjur> Dynamit: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=copper+vs+nickel <- Koppar WAAAAY bättre
<larsemil> jag har ett företag i källaren som kan bygga det ni vill i koppar. bara skicka över en ritning så fixar vi. :D
<Dynamit> larsemil: koppar block finns redan till alla socket mer eller mindre :P
<larsemil> Men inte med ditt namn infräst i.
<Dynamit> det minskar ju värme överföringen daa varför tror du man vill att ytan på kylblocken till CPU/GPU ska vara så rena och jämna som möjligt för
<Dynamit> :P
<sakjur> Sjukt värt om ens dator blir stulen "Kan du bevisa att det är din dator?" "Sure. Mitt pass är avtryckt på processorkylaren"
<Dynamit> haha Jag känner små buset här så jag säger bara åt de vart i helvete är mina grejer så ser de till att hitta det och ger mig det
<andol> Praktiskt
<Dynamit> haha det finns anledningar till att inte buset gör inbrott på den gatan jag bor men är en jäkla massa nere vid centrum haha
<sakjur> Dynamit: Typ http://goo.gl/vxbEk ?
 * sakjur inser just att han är två timmar sen... whoops
<Dynamit> fn skulle ha haft högtalarfot på högtalarlådan som jag använder baselementet som baslåda (bara baselementet som går då frekvenserna är för låga för mellanregistret att snappa upp)
<Dynamit> rätt komiskt att har jag tillräckligt hög volym så hjälper knappt inte frekvens filtret och EQ i HD Audio Deck för att strypa effekten som min basslåda genererar. Haha det tyder ju på att baselementet håller måttet än trots sin ålder
<Coffe> Barre:  va har inte alla diamant kylare ?
<chvx> är det rekommenderat att ha boot partition ifall man  ha tanken att ha dualboot?
<Coffe> ja, den är för booten av "linux" och för att säkerställa att du kan boota även om du väljer ett filsystem för din / partition som kernel inte har direkt stöd för .. tex lvm eller så .
<chvx> en seperat partition då
<Coffe> oftast så har den ext2 som filsystem för att alltid kunna vara läsbart då å jag antar alla kernels har stöd för ext2 default .
<chvx> men om man tänker ha någon annat än linux då?
<Coffe> det har sin egna hanterare och ändrar då i mbr  så det har inget med den att göra..  installerar du tex windows sedan så kommer den skriva över mbr så du inte längre får valet att boota linux.. de man då får göra är att återställa grub  i mbr och sedan via det boota det os man vill starta
<chvx> kan man installera os om sidan om utan att man ställer till problem med linux?
<larsemil> ja
<larsemil> kan vara att det andra oset skriver över bootloadern
<Barre> Coffe: hehe.. pris/prestanda kanske ine är optimalt.. tror diamant har 3-5ggr bättre kylning men är förmodligen mer än 5ggr så dyr :P
<Barre> Coffe: grattis i efterskott b.t.w.
<Dynamit> ska vi vara sånna så vet jag vad som är bäst men det kostar mest i längden också
<chvx> är det någon idé att ha en seperat boot partition?
<Dynamit> flytande kväve, men man måste då se till att ha automatisering etc. och det skulle krävas en jäkla massa jobb för att få det bra
<sakjur> chvx: Ja - det finns en hel del poänger.
<chvx> sakjur: vilka då? :)
<sakjur> På en dator med BIOS kan du max ha 4 separata partitioner, vilket innebär att om du installerar fler än 2 OS så riskerar du att fylla din partitionstabell. Då behöver man logiska partitioner, men då BIOS inte hanterar logiska partitioner så behöver du ha en reell partition för /boot
<sakjur> Dessutom så med heldiskkryptering (vilket man _bör_ använda på bärbara) så behövs /boot vara läsbar utan att avkryptera, därmed separat
<chvx> sakjur: så ifall jag har 3 OS så bra att ha en /boot
<sakjur> chvx: Beror på vilka OS
<Coffe> Barre:  tack
<sakjur> chvx: men förutsatt att åtminstonde ett är Linux, ja.
<sakjur> Dessutom - om du råkar.. förstöra en / partition så har du kvar din /boot partition och kan fortsätta boota ditt andra OS
<sakjur> därmed så blir dina separata OS inte beroende av integriteten på din /-partition
<sakjur> chvx: du kan dessutom montera din /boot read-only och använda ext2 ist för ext4..
<chvx>  /tmp, /usr, /var, /boot /home, är dessa man kan köra seperat partition på?
<HeMan> man kan köra partitioner på alla bibliotek man vill /home/heman, /home/chvx om man vill
<HeMan> eller /var/tmp, /var/log/, /usr/local/
<sakjur> nja.. /usr behövs väl på /?
<larsemil> /home/dalmasarifolkdräktmedrumpanbar/movies då? HeMan kan den vara egen?
<larsemil> sakjur: nä. man kan ha /usr på egen
<sakjur> larsemil: Ah, kollade runt lite.. /bin får inte ligga på egen dock, och /etc lär väl ligga på / då de behövs för init
<larsemil> finns flera fördelar. den största är att man kan montera /usr read-only vilket kan vara sjukt praktiskt ibland. t.ex om man delar den på flera.
<Barre> man bör ha /sbin och /etc katalogen på samma partition som /, finns mycket
<Barre> ..att vinna på det
<chvx> men det här inget som en newbie bör tänka på?
<larsemil> nä
<sakjur> larsemil: läs http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/separate-usr-is-broken/
<sakjur> finns risk i att partitonera såpass mycket
<sakjur> chvx: Som newbie - vill du partitionera, swap, /home, /boot - de borde räcka
<sakjur> (eller.. nja.. inte i såpass mycket - men om man använder t.ex. Fedora som symlänkat /bin->/usr/bin så är det dumt)
<andol> sakjur: Tja, nu gäller väl iofs det artikeln främst systemd? Fast visst är det sant att uppdelningen /usr/ kontra / håller på att försvagas.
<andol> sakjur: Själv driftar jag dock ett rätt stort antal servrar som har separat /usr utan att för den sakens skull ha några problem.
<Barre> finns fördelar och nackdelar till allt, så länge fördelarna väger tyngre än nackdelarna är det en bra strategi annars är det en dålig strategi. Vet man inet om nackdelarna är man på hal is. Håller med sakjur om att /home /boot är kandidater för egna partitioner/diskar/volymer
<andol> (Eller jo, allt har jag problem med servrarna, men inte realterat till just /usr)
<andol> I övrigt så tror jag att jag håller med de flesta här innan att /home och /boot är bra kandidatorer vad gäller hemdatorn.
<sakjur> andol: Absolut, men om man installerar en desktop så känns ju /usr lite onödig med tanke på den lilla risken där..
<sakjur> andol: Men återigen, så länge Ubuntu inte symlänkar /bin och /sbin så lär det vara chill
<chvx> sakjur: symlink är det så man kan ha partition som heter /hem istället för /home men beter sig samma?
<sakjur> chvx: Njae. Inte riktigt..
<sakjur> chvx: symlänk är bara en.. genväg på windowsspråk
<chvx> sakjur: men är det möjligt att ha så?
<sakjur> chvx: Ja, men du har inte två partitioner, utan bara en fil som heter /hem som pekar på /home
<andol> sakjur: Förespråkar inte på något vis separat /usr för allmänt bruk. Reagerad mest på att jag tyckte du överdrev riskerna med det.
<sakjur> andol: well - allt beror ju på hur filsystemet är uppbyggt. Om du använder Fedora/RHEL så kommer det kanske gå skit, men med något Debian-baserat så är det troligen ganska lugnt (än så länge iaf)
<larsemil>  /tmp på ramdisk också. ;)
<andol> sakjur: Med tanke på att vi befinner oss i #ubuntu-se just nu så tycker jag det är ett rätt säkert antagande att förutsätta något Debian-baserat ifall inte annat anges...
<andol> sakjur: Fast å andra sidan så har jag ju inte prövat separat /usr med Ubuntu/Upstart, så har du lust kan du ju alltid pröva det, och bevisa att jag har fel :-)
<chvx> hehe det är väll inte så nödvändigt att ha seperat, när jag så kunnig på linux
<sakjur> andol: will do ;)
<sakjur> chvx: Nope - inte nödvändigt. Finns fördelar med det helt klart - men nödvändigt är det inte.
<sakjur> andol: Nevermind, trodde det var en del av FHS att man skulle slå ihop /bin och /usr/bin, men verkar inte som det
<sakjur> däremot så ska /usr/games/bin gå in i /usr/bin..
<Barre> det finns nackdelar också, exempelvis när /home är full och det finns ledigt utrymme på /boot samt /var. Kan vara frustrerande
<andol> Barre: Brukar du ha massor utav ledigt utrymme på just /boot? :P
<Barre> andol: nope, men även 50MB kan vara extremt viktigt när /home är fullt
<chvx> sakjur: menar, att jag inte är så kunnig.. haha :D
<sakjur> Barre: True. Och om man använder upp sig av alla sina logiska partitioner..
<sakjur> chvx: Man lär sig av att crasha saker ;)
<HeMan> man ser ju så klart till att köra lvm på hela disken men bara använda så lite som behövs för installation
<HeMan> sen bygger man ut filsystemen eftersom
<chvx> sakjur: men det duger med det som ubuntu partitionerar?
<sakjur> chvx: för majoriteten av alla användare, ja. Det är därför Ubuntu partitionerar så ;)
<sakjur> chvx: Säga vad man vill om Canonical, men smidiga standardvärden är ändå vad som gjort Ubuntu såpass populärt
<HeMan> så har man 50 MB för lite på /home så har man typ 400 GB oanvänt i VG'n
<Barre> från ett "day-to-day" administrationsperpektiv så är det (enligt mig) betydligt enklare att ha allt på en logisk volym, när det kommer till felsöking/backup/restore/uppgradering så är det enklare med olika filsystem... my 2 cents (personligen kör jag alltid uppdelade filsystem, minst separata: /tmp /boot / /usr /var)
<chvx> sakjur: är lvm bra för nya användare?
<sakjur> chvx: Du kommer troligen inte märka det oavsett vilket du väljer
<sakjur> chvx: _om_ du inte dualbootar
<sakjur> Då kan det helt plötsligt vara väldigt smidigt..
<chvx> är /, /home, /swap rekommerat för alla linux distros?
<andol> chvx: swap har ingen monteringspunkt (ingen /swap alltså)
<sakjur> chvx: Ja. /, /home och swap är rekommenderat för alla Linux-distar.
<chvx> hehe, okej, men då jag partitionerar det distro jag kör med får jag partitionera själv
<andol> chvx: Rent generellt så skulle jag dock säga att den uppdelning gäller ungefär lika mycket oavsett dist. Sen kan man förstås även tycka att det ibland går lika bra utav separat /home, helt beroende på.
<larsemil>  /home på nfs i serverparken. 0/
 * sakjur upptäckte just att Python (>= 2.4.2) ingår i LSB
<sakjur> larsemil: något säger mig att chvx inte har en serverpark dock ;)
<chvx> sakjur: jag vet dock vad det är, men nope ;)
<sakjur> Kan inte undvika att länka till xkcd i den här diskussionen https://xkcd.com/981/
<chvx> haha, men går det att ha /hem istället för /home. det blir inga problem?
<larsemil> chvx: alltså
<larsemil> chvx: du märker oftast inte av att den heter /home
<sakjur> chvx: jag skulle inte rekommendera det.. och du _lär_ ju göra en symlänk från /home->/hem isf.
<sakjur> Men ja. Det går.
<larsemil> chvx: är man i hemmamappen syns oftast inte ens sökvägen
<sakjur> faktum är att det finns en väldigt populär UNIX-version som använder sig av.. väldigt.. intressant filsystemshierarki.
<sakjur> http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/operating-systems-and-server-administration/mac-os-x/0321335473/file-systems/ch04lev1sec4
<chvx> larsemil: vad menar du med det?
<larsemil> chvx: vi börjar om istället. varför vill du att det ska vara /hem istället för /home ?
<chvx> larsemil: gör det någon skillnad, jo hade roligt att ha hem istället för home
<sakjur> chvx: Förutsatt att du bara använder välprogrammerade program så bör det gå att använda dig av /hem istället för /home.
<Barre> ja (lixom larsemil) har svårt att se vinsten (förutom att det evnetuellt skulle vara skoj(?)) att ha /hem istället för /home. Men jag har lätt att se eventuella problem
<Barre> s/ja/jag/
<chvx> Barre: vilka typer av problem?
<Barre> vill man att användarna skall ha sina hemkataloger i /hem istället för /home så är det (enligt mig) bättre att tala om det i kontoinformationen för respektive användare
<larsemil> som sagt, vid användandet av systemet så märker man sällan av hela sökvägen. /home/larsemil är helt enkelt bara ~/ i terminalen och i filhanterare så ser det också bara ut som typ "hem"
<Barre> chvx: all dokumentation hänvisar till /home, installationsprogrammen förutsätter att du har en monteringspunkt som heter /home, skapar du ingen sådan så kommer systemet per atuomatik att skapa en katalog i rotfilsystemet smo heter just /home och alla program som skapar användare (useradd, adduser, etc.) förutsätter /home som desitnation för hemkataloger, om du vill ha något annat så måste du ange de specifikt.
<Barre> det i sig är inga problem, men komplexiteten i en vågskål och "skoj" i andra vågskålen är inte (för mig) tillrcäkligt starka argument :)
<chvx> vad är skillnaden att ha en separat och inte ha?
<larsemil> chvx: se det lite som att ha d: i windows. du kan ha alla program där och även omd u formaterar om så ligger det kvar. fast i linux så är det mest dina filer som ligger där.
<chvx> larsemil: men det är inte som att ha hem i ubuntu?
<larsemil> va?
<Barre> för desktop miljöer är (återigen min åsikt) den främsta anledningen till att ha en separat /home en betydande förenklad uppgradering av systemet. Har du /home på egen partitino så kan du ju formatera om alla andra partitinoer och installera om datorn utan att behöva göra restore på användarnas data (backup bör du göra ändå). Därför anser jag att även /var bör vara egen partition, /var är (kraftigt förenklat) tjänsternas ...
<Barre> ... hemkatalog
<larsemil> chvx: kontentan är: "gör som du vill men kom inte hit om det skiter sig, vilket vi tror det kommer göra"
<chvx> ok, finns det något partitionerings schema ni kan rekommendera för mig? datorn har en 500gb hårdisk
<larsemil> 1gb /boot ext2 20GB / ext4, resten /home ext4, alternativt om man gör som barre så ska man ha /var på egen men jag vet inte hur mycket?
<chvx> kommer home kunna synas windows ifall den va nfts?
<larsemil> mm men du vill verkligen inte ha home ntfs.
<chvx> larsemil: fundera bara att ha en partition för linux skulle vara en hårdisk i windows?
<larsemil> det är bra. men inte /home
<Stirner> Hej hopp alla =)
<maxflax>  /msg NickServ identify dalblads
<Screedo> maxflax: byt lösenord
<Spookan> Funderar på om man skulle testa PC-BSD...
<Screedo> Spookan: har jag aldrig hört om :)
<Spookan> Baserat på FreeBSD... FreeBSD är ju stabilt som sjutton.. ;)
<maxflax> Screedo - way ahead of you :D Ibland är man lite väl snabb med paste och retur
<maxflax> SÃ¥g mitt misstag direkt tur nog :D
<Screedo> maxflax: jupp, hänt mig också, och lär väl inte vara sista gången man klistrar in något i någon irc kanal som inte var tänkt att hamna där :D
<maxflax> Screedo, Så sant så sant :D
<Screedo> använder mig av keepass, riktigt bra är det
<maxflax> Screedo, Jag med faktiskt.. databasen synkar jag till molnet som synkar till min telefon m.m. så jag alltid har tillgång till alla mina lösenord.. dock med extra säkerthet med keyfile och aplångt lösenord.. men vet ju aldrig :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> har haft samma funderingar, men inte kommit till skott.
<Screedo> tänkte köra truecrypt på sakerna som hamnar i dropbox.
<Screedo> frågan är om man kan dekryptera innan keepass läser av keyfile.
<Screedo> är på lite todo/test list.
<Spookan> Dropbox har väl fulla rättigheter på att använda det hur de vill?
<Screedo> har de? det har jag inte kollat in, men, om man kör en egen kryptering så måste de knäcka den först.
<Screedo> De loggar en hel del faktiskt.
<Screedo> läserpå deras privacy policy
<maxflax> Screedo, -  Krypteringen i själva databasen räcker för mig - sitter inte direkt på några värdefulla lösenord för utom för mig själv eller någon som vill jävlas :D
<Screedo> jag har inga stats hemligheter heller, men det är det vanliga man har där.
<Screedo> men vill gärna köra på en bra och säker lösning :)
<Spookan> Fast de är snåla med gratis utrymmet...
<Screedo> jo, så brukar det vara :)
<Spookan> MS Skydrive gav en 25gb...
<Screedo> annars kan jag sätta upp en vpn mot min server och synca över den, köra truecrypt osv.
<Screedo> synka*
<Screedo> jäkla svengelska :P smiter in lite här och där.
<maxflax> :D
<maxflax> Och nu försöker jag lista ut hur man gör lite mer avancerad konfigurering av min router... verkar som det jag vill uppnå är svårare än man skulle kunna tro
<Screedo> ok, vad försöker du uppnå?
<Spookan> Screedo: Tror du att 7-zip kryptering är lätt att knäcka?
<maxflax> Screedo, Vill säkra upp en dator i mitt nätverk så bara vissa datorer kommer åt den och alla andra är 100% blockerade. Och vill göra det från min router.. Tomato firmware
<Screedo> Spookan: tror jag inte, inte om du har ett starkt lösenord för krypteringen.
<Dynamit> maxflax: tillåt bara listade MAC adresser
<maxflax> Dynamit, hur menar du då? Hur låser jag på mac adresserna?
<Screedo> Spookan: verkar som om winrar och 7zip använder sig av AES-256 kryptering.
<Screedo> maxflax: har bara provat tomato som hastigast, själv kör jag dd-wrt och har en pfsense maskin som ska ta över, bara jag för tummen ur så :)
<maxflax> Screedo, Jo kört dd-wrt i många år men med min nya router fanns inte stöd för 5Mhz bandet men det fanns i Tomato så jag bytte och är faktiskt brutalt nöjd
<Screedo> ok
<maxflax> Screedo, Är dock mer eller mindre samma sak fast lite annat UI
<Screedo> jo, har inte hört något negativt om det.
<Spookan> Screedo: Mm och det duger väl?
<Screedo> jo, visst gör det, förmodar att du tänker på keyfilen till keepass och synka över internet?
<Spookan> Menar du mig?
<Screedo> nä, mig och truecrypt osv? Eller har vi missförstått varandra helt? :)
<Spookan> Ja, jag menade bara random kryptering av data med 7-zip...
<Screedo> ok
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag OpenWrt och LUCI-SSL
<Dynamit> hm tror jag har förståt nu vad du ville förresten maxflax tror jag missförstog första gången men det är ju lätt löst
<Dynamit> skapa VLAN som bara de portar du vill ska ha tillgång till datorn är i
<maxflax> Dynamit, Hur är det lätt löst.. pls tell me
<maxflax> Dynamit, ok fast jag vill från dessa datorer kunna komma åt övriga datorer på mitt nätverk
<Dynamit> skapa Vlan som bara de portarna har tillgång till som du vill ska ha tillgång till datorn
<Dynamit> ja men de är ju bara låta vlan vara och skapa ett till
<Dynamit> och tabort datorn(urtaget som datorn använder som du vill ska vara insolerad)
<Dynamit> ur de VLAN som har tillgång till alla portar
<maxflax> ok
<Nafallo> meep
<Nafallo> telia vs bbb på fiber.
<Nafallo> go!
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-21
<andol> morgens
<fr33r1d3> god morgon
<larsemil> morrn
<yarre> morgon
<yarre> andol, larsemil: hur går det med spelandet? :)
<andol> yarre: DÃ¥ligt :) Blivit distraherat utav annat.
<yarre> Illa de :P
<yarre> Själv sitter jag o spelar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JxEoBK56tI :P
<larsemil> yarre: inget alls sen vi pratade. eller jag har köpt och provat left for dead2. men inte spelat det.
<yarre> larsemil, Jag har varvat Serious Sam 3 sen du "testade" L4D2 :)
<larsemil> yarre: runescape. brorsan har spelat det sen det typ startade.
<larsemil> yarre: jag har familj och barn och renoverar ett hus. och driver eget. hinner inte spela många minuter på en månad då
<yarre> larsemil, mjo just börjat med de, lite annorlunda leveling-system mot andra onlinespel :)
<yarre> jahaja, nej det förstår jag :)
<andol> larsemil: Tja, har du barn borde du ju om inte annat ha möjlighet att delegera spelandet? :)
<larsemil> andol: shit, jag hinner inte ens det. ;)
<yarre> min irc-tid finns? :P
<yarre> men*
<larsemil> det gör man liksom vid sidan av att koda.
<larsemil> är ju aldrig inne efter arbetstid längre.
<andol> Föredömligt.
<HeMan> Haloj!
<yarre> Hej hej, hemskt mycket hej
<Dynamit> Hej hej
<Dynamit> märks att det börjar bli sommar
<Dynamit> mitt moderkort ligger på 29*C, kan lösa det på två sätt öppna fönstret och få bättre ventelation och tjäna typ 1-2grader i rummet eller öka fläktarna men ändå
<D0minat0r> touch vänligt ui till ubuntu x64?
<D0minat0r> skulle behöva fixa till Asus Tansformer tx330
<D0minat0r> tx300*
<HeMan> Dynamit: körde du inte vätskekylning?
<HeMan> Dynamit: dessutom skulle jag säga att 29 grader inte är något problem värt att lägga tid på
<Dynamit> jo på CPU, GPU
<larsemil> herregud! 29grader! det är ju värre än att inte avsluta radiosändningar med kom.
<larsemil> kom.
<larsemil> kom
<larsemil> <3
<HeMan> nej, 29 grader är inget problem
<HeMan> kom igen när du har 85 grader, då börjar det vara problem
<HeMan> ah!
<HeMan> läste fel
<HeMan> du har vätskekylning på CPU och GPU, trodde du menade att 29 grader var ett problem om det är på CPU och GPU!
<HeMan> var på moderkortet har du den tempen?
<Dynamit> antagligen Sydbryggan skulle jag tro
<HeMan> larsemil: kör du cm 10.1 på din SiII?
<Dynamit> CPU blir max 45 om jag inte minns galet
<Dynamit> det är bra för att vara AMD haha
<larsemil> HeMan: u bet!
<larsemil> HeMan: eller nej
<larsemil> på min SIII!
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> det var ju det jag skrev fast med fel case på första i'et
<larsemil> jag är väldigt sensitive när det kommer till stora små bokstäver.
<Dynamit> GPU blir typ 75*C men iför sig CPU och GPU sitter i samma loop.
<HeMan> om jag inte får 4.2.2 snart så får det blir cm 10.1 eller liknande
<Dynamit> glömde säga att då är det 100% belastning på sakerna i minst 30min.
<Nafallo> telia vs bbb på fiber?
<HeMan> Dynamit: kör linpack om du vill lasta rejält
<HeMan> Dynamit: det ska finnas en linpack till gpu med
<Dynamit> jag använder Aida64 belastning för belasta CPU, FPU, GPU och nog märks det att de belastas alltid haha
<HeMan> finns det bara till windows?
<larsemil> HeMan: jag postade ju om läckt 4.2.2
<larsemil> HeMan: så det kommer nog om några månader.
<HeMan> larsemil: jo men det verkar inte vara för tele2's 4g-version
<HeMan> larsemil: tele2 roar sig med att sitta på uppdateringarna länge
<HeMan> larsemil: 4.1.2 kom flera månader senare till min telefon än till andra SIII 4G
<Dynamit> HeMan: jag vet faktiskt inte
<Dynamit> Men tror det
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har inte kört windows sedan förra årtusendet
<Dynamit> HeMan: Jag kör det på stationära då jag spelar på den
<Dynamit> Orka bråka med Wine och ha sig det är ändå inte säkert att man får spelen att funka
<HeMan> ok, jag spelar inte på datorn, bara bordsspel
<HeMan> eller på plattan
<larsemil> HeMan: vilken version sitter du på nu då?
<HeMan> larsemil: 4.1.2
<larsemil> HeMan: och vad heter din version av teleflånen?
<larsemil> HeMan: den är ju uråldrig. ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: nope, den kom för knappt två månader sedan... :-P
<larsemil> 4.2.2 vet jag inte vad det var för nyheter men 4.2 var ju grym uppgradering har jag för mig att jag tyckte.
<larsemil> HeMan: bästa med cm är ju inte alltid att man har nya versioner utan snarare själva UI som är 10000 x 100000 bättre än touch.
<larsemil> touchwiz
 * Nafallo kör 4.2.2
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<HeMan> Nafallo: på en SiII?
<Nafallo> sgs2
<Nafallo> vet inte vad Si är...
<larsemil> HeMan: jag förstår inte. SiII eller SIII? :D
<HeMan> Nafallo: sgs3 med ditt lingo
<Nafallo> sgs3 och note2 får sgs4s mjukvara i slutet på maj/början av juni.
<Nafallo> inte alla rykten jag sett.
<Nafallo> s/inte/enligt/
<HeMan> och i juli går jag på semester, får se vad som kommer först till min telefon, samsungs 4.2.2 eller cm!
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> samsung har inte alla samsungs smartheter.
<Nafallo> tyvärr.
<Nafallo> jag saknar nog smartstay mest.
<larsemil> är det den där "slå inte av skärmen när du läser" den gillade jag också
<Nafallo> det är den.
<Nafallo> dock har 4.2.2 daydream ;-)
<Nafallo> tyvärr har jag just köpt lya, så har inte råd med sgs4 :-P
<Dynamit> Nä nu får gudarna vara med mig
<Dynamit> Pappas CPU är så gammal så det märks
<Nafallo> Dynamit: jag är här... vad vill du? :-P
<Dynamit> haha Nafallo du är inte gudarna :P
<larsemil> Nafallo: daydream? det vet jag inte heller vad det är. inte sett det i min cm
<Dynamit> Ska överklocka gubbens CPU så datorn är användbar vid den belastning han brukar utsätta den för
<larsemil> Nafallo: ah. skärmsläckare.
<Dynamit> Core 2 Duo på 2.9GHz är inte direkt något att hurra för
<Dynamit> har klockat den till 3.09GHz få se om den är stabil
<entropi> Hi! Im linuxnoob- Can U recommend a firewall to Ubuntu- Elementary?
<andol> !swedish
<ubot2> Factoid 'swedish' not found
<andol> !svenska
<ubot2> This is a Swedish support channel. If you'd like support in a different language, please visit #ubuntu-CC (where CC stands for country code).
<larsemil> entropi: vad ska du använda brandväggen till? om du menar en brandvägg på samma sätt som det finns en brandvägg inbyggd i windows så behöver du ingen.
<Dynamit> 10min. senare så är det fortfarande stabilt i alla fall
<entropi> Ursäkta. Visste inte.  Vadå. förstår inte, behöver jag ej ngn brandvägg?
<larsemil> entropi: vad ska du med en brandvägg till?
<Dynamit> men märks att det skapar mer värme fläktarna som är tempstyrda har gått ifrån ~667RPM till 1050RPM men datorn verkar hålla samma max temp men få se får låta den stå ett par timmar och stressa för att se om det är stabilt och håller värmen inom rimliga ramar men det borde den göra
<entropi> larsemil, skydda mig
<senate> iptables
<entropi> larsemil,  ...mot olaga intrång
<senate> entropi: kolla in m0n0wall, webbaserat frontend som de flesta klarar av att administrera
<larsemil> entropi: hemma så kör jag min router från isp och sen mina datorer. kör linux på samtliga och använder ingen brandvägg.
<entropi> senate, tack
<larsemil> linux är så säkert i sig så jag tycker inte man behöver det om man inte har något behov av att stänga specifika portar eller forwarda andra.
<entropi> larsemil,  uppkopplad via mobilt bredband
<entropi> larsemil,  ... via Tele 2
<senate> telenor filtrerar alla inkommande portar defualt på sitt mobila bredband. du får ringa kundtjänst 20ggr och bli tokig innan man får någon att fixa det
<senate> kör en portscan mot sig och se om det är samma med tele2 :P
<senate> dig*
<entropi> senate,  Hur kör man en portscan?
<larsemil> mitt tips är fortfarande att man som standard inte behöver någon brandvägg för privat bruk
<senate> nmap -sS <ip>
<larsemil> och då gärna från en burk utanför
<senate> ofcoz (:
<entropi> senate,  larsemil kan jag på ngt vis kryptera min anslutning ( dator nätverk
<senate> vad vill du kryptera specifikt?
<Dynamit> Haha jag körde med verklig snål början helt klart kollade i Aida medans CPU stressas utav Prime hade helt klart O.C med bara 5% men på den datorn märks det ändå jäkla skillnad med snåla 5%, det är ju bra eller hur?
<entropi> senate,  kommunikationen till internet, till min isp
<senate> du kan kryptera ditt trådlösa nätverk
<senate> vill du kryptera all trafik mot internet får du använda Tor eller liknande
<entropi> sen tips? hur?
<entropi> senate,  yack
<entropi> senate,  tack :)
<HeMan> hmm, kanske man ska sluta döpa sina datorer hemma och bara ta en bokstav?
<ewook> larsemil: "linux är så säkert i sig" ? möhöh. Ja, det är inte ofta kärnan är känslig för remote saker, men, att inte ha någonting mellan är ju lite ... konstigt tänkt :p.
<Dynamit> Det är ju mer eller mindre som att ha sex utan kondom man vet konsekvenserna som kan bli
<ewook> senate: Tor är ju bara säkrat mellan tor-noderna, nånstans terminerar det ju.
<ewook> Dynamit: definitivt åt det hållet.
<Dynamit> ewook: men tor splittrar datan så mycket så ingen får något vettigt utav det
<ewook> Dynamit: varje "jump" lägger ju på kryptering ja.
<HeMan> nej, tor splittrar inte datat
<HeMan> men som ewook säger så blir det mer overhead
<ewook> precis. du kliver inte ut på olika noder.
<HeMan> och mer latens eftersom det blir flera hopp som kräver cpu-kraft
<ewook> Tor är ju till för att säkra att du kan kringå censur och få en mer pålitlig upplevelse, skydda din data som rör på sig är ju därför en prioritet.
<ewook> men nackdelen är ju då att du lägger all tillit till tor-noden som terminerar dig ut på internet igen.
<Dynamit> Snart 30min. och fortfarande på 47*C och stabilt
<Dynamit> tror det är säkert att pröva 10%
<Dynamit> 10% O.C borde ge ungefär 3.2GHz
<Dynamit> Dock så är biosen så gammal så jag får multiplicera FSB i huvudet jag ser inte resultatet direkt i biosen men inte konstigt moderkortet har ett år på nacken
<ewook> larsemil: hur går det med Dalnix? växer ni så det knakar eller? :)
<ewook> Dynamit: stresstest?
<Dynamit> ewook: det är ju klart jag O.C ju
<Dynamit> så måste stresstesta så jag vet att det är stabilt och säkert
<Dynamit> Men vadå O.C ifrån 2.9GHz till 3.09GHz med bara 1Celsius ökning det är ändå ingenting
<Dynamit> vist 5% är inte så mycket ändå men man får ju tänka samtidigt vadå det är mycket för att vara en så gammal CPU
<Dynamit> ewook: dog du??
<larsemil> ewook: jämna plågor
<Dynamit> larsemil: är det bara jag som tycker det eller vist är ändå 3.09GHz(5%) ur en Intel Core 2 Duo på 2.9GHz ändå bra jobbat med tanke på åldern, Vist man kan få ut mycket mera utan problem jag vet men meningen är ju att datorn ska vara användbar för det den används behöver ju inte O.C mer än nödvändigt.
<Dynamit> Men ska se om jag kan utan problem få O.C med 10% så CPU ligger ~3.2GHz vist ~3.6GHz är också inga större problem men det är överdrivet för vad min far använder den datorn för.
<larsemil> allt handlar inte om GHz längre.
<larsemil> en modern 2.6GHz klår ju en gammal 3 på alla sätt. går inte att likna
<Dynamit> Du den här är gammal, och jag liknade inte de på samma sätt
<Dynamit> Inte Core 2 Duo är ju stenålder förtusan
<sakjur> Dynamit: C2D är bra processorer..
<Dynamit> Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 2,93GHz Socket 775 är det för att vara exakt
<Dynamit> den är fortfarande stenålder sakjur.
<Dynamit> Blev 11% som jag O.C till nu är det stabilt så får det nog räcka mer borde inte ägaren behöva och gör han det i framtiden får jag väl öka då
<ewook> Dynamit: Mjä, jobbar samtidigt :p.
<ewook> larsemil: najs :).
<ewook> Dynamit: är en core 2 duo stenålder nu? Jikes :p.
<Dynamit> välkomen till elektronik världen grejerna blir stenålder fort
<Dynamit> January 2009 släpptes E7500 så direkt färsk i elektronik världen inte direkt va
<sakjur> Dynamit: Jag använder en laptop från 2007 på day-to-day basis.. den fungerar bra ;)
<sakjur> så jag håller nog inte riktigt med om att 2009 är _stenålder_ ;)
<Dynamit> sakjur: använd din laptop ifrån 07 som jag använder min stationära så får vi se om den pallar med
<Dynamit> den lär börja lagga redan vid hälften emot vad min stationära arbetar med.
<Dynamit> eller så betalade du en jäkla stor summa för den när den var ny
<HeMan> beror på vad man gör med datorn
<HeMan> jag hade kunnat ha kvar min laptop från 2006 och göra allt jag gör idag
<Dynamit> just det jag kan starta en Pentium maskin och det räcker också HeMan
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag jobbar med min dator varje dag
<Dynamit> men vad fasiken den är ju inte färsk i elektronik världen för det
<HeMan> Dynamit: allt mitt vardagliga jobb
<HeMan> Dynamit: hade inte skärmen och batteriet dött hade jag nog inte bytt
<Dynamit> just ja men nu pratar jag om saker som kräver extrema uträkningar och prestanda inte saker som nästan en Pentium klarar av
<HeMan> Dynamit: till det använder jag en riktig server
<Dynamit> bara för att CPU duger så behöver den ju inte vara färsk i elektronik världen
<Dynamit> jag kan ta ABC80 och det räcker men det är skratt retande när det gäller mycket om man inte börjar överklocka den
<HeMan> bara för att elektroniken inte är färsk betyder det inte att den inte går använda
<Dynamit> Det sa jag inte
<yarre> ABC80 kan du göra rätt mycket med om du har nätverksaccess :P
<Dynamit> men den är ju stenålder för det
<HeMan> fast åldern i sig spelar ingen roll
<Dynamit> du kan ju inte ta en Pentium4 och börja tävla emot en I5 det skulle ju vara skratt retande så länge båda CPU är oklockade
<HeMan> problemet är när prylarna börja gå sönder
<Dynamit> HeMan: ålder spelar en jäkla roll när det kommer till prestanda
<HeMan> Dynamit: men om man inte behöver prestandan?
<HeMan> Dynamit: som jag sa tidigare, beror på vad man gör med datorn
<Dynamit> ja men HeMan det var ju inte frågan om det
<Dynamit> du kan ju inte påstå att en dator ifrån 80-talet är färsk
<Dynamit> det är ju stenålder
<Dynamit> sedan om den duger är en annan sak
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag såg inte frågan
<Dynamit> Jag sa att Core 2 Duo är stenålder och då sa ewook att han/hon inte håller med om det eftersom den persons bärbara ifrån 07 duger för den
<Dynamit> *personens
<Dynamit> bara för att datorn duger för den så gör det ju inte att CPU inte är ifrån stenåldern för en jäkla massa människor som köper I5/I7 skulle en gammal Pentium4 räcka med 512 DDR-800MHz räcka mer än väl.
<hexabit> Jag sitter bara i terminalen så jag skulle lätta klara mig med en ABC80 (med nätverk givetvis) och lynx givetvis. ;)
<ewook> hexabit: 300 bauds modem på det också?
<hexabit> ewook: Självklart! Varför ha bråttom? ;)
<hexabit> Har till och med gjort ett program så att jag kan använda postit's i terminalen: http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?viewDetailed=00029
<hexabit> hardcore... :)
<andol> sakjur: Såg dig nyss i en annan kanal, och vart lite lagom förvirrad kring vilken kanal jag egentligen befann mig i :-) Särskilt då det även pratats Tor här inne tidigare idag.
<sakjur> andol: Lol.. yes, skannar alla nätverk efter ditt username bara för att förvirra dig såklart ;)
<andol> sakjur: Anade nästan det :P
<jesper85m> hejsan
<jesper85m> nån som vet varför jag inte kan installera ubuntu?
<jesper85m> det crashar efter jag fyllt i wifi grejerna i installationen
<jesper85m> nån här?
<Spookan> jesper85m: Jepp.
<jesper85m> :-) nu ja
<Spookan> jesper85m: Något du hade på hjärtat?
<jesper85m> försöker installera ubuntu på datan men får nått fel medelande i installationen precis efter jag skrivit in lösen för mitt wifi
<jesper85m> Spookan: har tyvärr inte exact fel medelande för jag va tvungen att starta om data. om den inte lägger fel loggen på datan eller usbn nån stans
<Spookan> jesper85m: Ok, hur försöker du att installera Ubuntu? Är det 32-bit eller 64-bit? Är det en install via cd/dvd/usb?
<jesper85m> Spookan: 64 via usb
<jesper85m> usb sticka alltså
<Spookan> jesper85m: Ok, jag skulle rekomendera 32-bit och via dvd om du har...
<jesper85m> Spookan: ok varför inte 64 då?
<Spookan> jesper85m: Min erfarenhet av 64 är inte bra.. Jag själv har en 64 cpu men kör med 32 ubuntu..
<Spookan> jesper85m: Har du så att du kan ladda hem 32-bit ison och bränna på en dvd?
<jesper85m> ok skall testa detta återkommer med svar hur det gick
<jesper85m> aa då
<Dynamit> Spookan: Jag har inga problem med 64-bit
<Spookan> Dynamit: Ok, jag hade det sist jag testade, så kör 32-bit efter det.. ;)
<Dynamit> så undrar vad tusan du har fått för problem? skulle nog tro att det är relterat till din hårdvara
<Dynamit> Spookan: Jag har kört Ubuntu sedan 9.10 eller något på bärbara och har inte haft problem med 64-bit
<Dynamit> vist Bank-ID har jag fått manipulera lite men det är lätt gjort när man vet vad man ska göra.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, tjena mittbena
<jesper> hej hej
<swecarp> he Kurdistan  ltns
<jesper> nån som har erfarenhet med nvidia kort i ubuntu?
<jesper> sist jag installerade nvidia drivers så försvann min meny och allt annat
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  hur har du det
<Kurdistan> jesper, jepp har erfarenhet.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) bra. fullt upp med studierna och arbetar vid sidan om.
<jesper> Kurdistan, ok hur löser man det?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  ok jag har semester denna veckan och nästa så lite vila
<jesper> vill få det att funka så man kan lira mincraft ftb ibland
<Kurdistan> jesper, vad har du för grafikkort?
<jesper> Kurdistan, geforce gt 650m
<jesper> Kurdistan, va snäll e newb i linux
<Kurdistan> jesper, kör du med ubuntu 13.04 eller 12.04?
<jesper> 13 tror jag det va :-)
<Kurdistan> jesper, får man fråga varför du inte kör 12.04?
<Kurdistan> 12.04 är en LTS utgåva och har support (uppdatering osv) till 2017 om jag inte missminner mig
<Kurdistan> 13.04 har du 7-8 månader kvar sedan slutar supporten
<jesper> vet inte tog den senaste i usb installations programmet
<Kurdistan> vilket usb installationprogram? finns en hel del.
<Kurdistan> unetbootin?
<jesper> hehe skall kolla
<jesper> antar att det inte går att downgrada?
<jesper> denna använde ja http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Kurdistan> jesper, 1. ctrl+alt+t  2. sudo lshw -C video 3. lspci | grep VGA
<Kurdistan> återkom med svar från steg 2-3
<Kurdistan> terminalfönster kommer upp och efter kopierat 2 och sedan 3 så kommer du få kommando svar
<Kurdistan> var vänlig posta svaren hit
<jesper> *-display
<jesper>        beskrivning: VGA compatible controller
<jesper>        produkt: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<jesper>        tillverkare: Intel Corporation
<jesper>        physical id: 2
<jesper>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<jesper>        version: 09
<jesper>        bredd: 64 bits
<jesper>        klocka: 33MHz
<jesper>        förmågor: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<jesper>        konfiguration: driver=i915 latency=0
<jesper>        resurser: irq:48 memory:f6400000-f67fffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff ioport:f000(storlek=64)
<Kurdistan> jesper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <<--- kopiera in hit och generera direktlänk. glömde att kommando svar :) kan vara rätt så långa.
<jesper> jesper@jesper-GE70-0NC:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<jesper> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jesper> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M / GTX 660M LE] (rev ff)
<Kurdistan> jesper, :) du har alltså hybridkort?
<jesper> Kurdistan, japp
<Kurdistan> jesper, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201209-11715/
<jesper> skall jag installera den ubuntu versionen?
<Kurdistan> jesper, :) nej, den ska tydligen fungera.
<Kurdistan> brb
<jesper> hmm ok men hur vet man om den byter till geforce kortet då när man spelar?
<Kurdistan> jesper, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/bumblebee-31-released-with-primus.html
<Kurdistan> jesper, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/set-up-bumblebee-with-bumblebee.html
<jesper> Kurdistan,  ok tack skall testa detta 2 snabba till vilken java skall man installera den i programcentralen eller oracles? och hur tvångar jag att avsluta skype?
<Kurdistan> jesper, Bumblebee eller Primus behövs för att du ska kunna köra hybridkort under buntu då det inte stöds "automatisk" likt windows
<Kurdistan> jesper, webupd8 har PPA som har orcle java eller so kör du openjdk som finns i ubuntus förråd.
<Kurdistan> jesper, har skype kraschat eller vet du bara inte hur man stänger den?
<jesper> får inte upp skype trycker jag på den säger den : gick inte att montera en skype-databas. den används förmodligen redan osv
<Kurdistan> tryck på tangentknappen som har windows log.
<Kurdistan> sedan sök systemöv
<Kurdistan> tryck enter
<Kurdistan> processer
<Kurdistan> sedan avsluta processen som är relaterad till skype
<Kurdistan> prova sedan starta skype och se om allt fungerar
<jesper> nu ja tackar och bugar
<Kurdistan> jesper, np :). får du sådana felmeddelande framöver innebär det att processen är igång i bakgrunden.
<Kurdistan> antingen har du inte riktigt lyckats stänga av programmet
<jesper> ok nu går det inte att installera bumblbee
<jesper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688164/
<Kurdistan> jesper, följde du verkligen instruktionen för installera bumb.?
<jesper> mm
<Kurdistan> jesper, vad får du för felmeddelande?
<jesper> massa 404 not found
<Kurdistan> jesper, låter riktigt konstigt.
<Kurdistan> kan du ta en skärmdump?
<Kurdistan> PrtScr och sedan kan du lägga på imgur och länka hit
<jesper> tror jag fick det att funka nu återkommer strax
<jesper> måste jag ladda ner nvidia drivisen också?
<Kurdistan> jesper, det står på instruktionen. sök nvidia bumblbee för mer info. har tyvärr inte någon hybridkort för hjälpa dig.
<jesper> brb reboot
<jesper> hur öppnar jag denna i en text editor? gksu gksu gedit /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<Philip5> nä nu blev det lite tråkigt
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-22
<fr33r1d3> morrn alla
<Nafallo> morgon
<HeMan> yey, Debian GNU/Hurd 2013 är släppt!
<larsemil> HeMan: fungerar på två datorer i hela världen. ? :D
<HeMan> larsemil: alla som säljs idag som har mindre disk än 2 GB och bara 100 Mbit/s nätkort
<larsemil> HeMan: och floppydrive!
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm, förutom floppyn så passar Raspberry Pi'n in på den beskrivningen...
<larsemil> fungerar hurd på den alltså?
<HeMan> nej, det är bara i386
<larsemil> inte ens 64bit?
<HeMan> tror inte det
<larsemil> hurd känns som linux lilla bortglömda lillebror. som aldrig riktigt lämnar dagisåldern
<HeMan> eller som den avundsjuka grannen
<larsemil> stackars utvecklare. hur många % resurser får hurd i jämförelse med linux? 2?
<HeMan> skulle tro på några tusendels promille
<HeMan> *bsd ligger nog i 2-3% mot linux
<larsemil> sant sant
<larsemil> och det går ju att använda
<HeMan> nåväl, jag tankar ner det och testar i en virtuell maskin
<Nafallo> vänta nu... *bsd har mer folk än theo? :-P
<HeMan> theo är väl bara openbsd dessutom?
<HeMan> andol, bamsefar, Barre: har ni koll på hur man ska få puppet att köra ett script efter ett paket installerats?
<bamsefar> HeMan: exec { "foobar": require => Packet["foobar"], refreshonly => true }
<bamsefar> Kanske?
<HeMan> bamsefar: perfa! testar!
<bamsefar> Det där funkar med filer iaf.
<HeMan> bamsefar: kan ev vara subscribe => Packet["foobar"] och package { ["foobar"]}, har inte testat dock
<bamsefar> HeMan: Så är det nog ja.
<bamsefar> Package  ja, inte packet. :)
<HeMan> exakt
<HeMan> funkar fint
<bamsefar> Gött :)
<bamsefar> Wohoo, jag lärde någon något om puppet. That's a first. :)
<hexabit> realubot: Vad hände med vår vän ibm? Har inte sätt honom på ett tag. :)
<Barre> ~/topic
<Barre> oops
<chvx> vad är det rekommererade storleken på /   ?
<Screedo> goddag
<andol> chvx: Det beror på :) Har du /home separat? Främst desktop alt. serverburk?
<bamsefar> chvx: Den rekomenderade storleken är lagom beroende på användningsområde och tillgänglig diskyta.
<chvx> jag tänkte ha en home ja, tänkte använda datorn för att testa saker och så :)
<andol> chvx: Tja, givet att du inte gör servriga grejjor some börjar dumpa en massa data under säg /var så klarar du dig antagligen rätt bra med en säg 10-15G på /, givet separat /home då som sagt
<andol> chvx: Har du däremot stor disk kan du ju alltid undanvara några ytterligare gigabyte åt /, för att slippa behöva fundera på det.
<chvx> har en 500gb drive :)
<andol> chvx: Ähh, lägg en säg 30G på / då, utifall att du skulle börja nytta datorn annorlunda än först tänkt. Lite skillnad ifall man säg har en 120G ssd disk eller så.
<chvx> andol: ok, tack
<chvx> andol: har du någon aning hur man ser ifall man har ett UEFI moderkort? har jag nytta av det annars?
<sakjur> chvx: Hur gammal dator har du?
<chvx> sakjur: några år tror ja, inte så gammal skulle jag tro
<sakjur> chvx: Troligen BIOS - har du en W8-klisterlapp på datorn ska du ha UEFI IIRC. Annars troligen BIOS.
<chvx> iaf när jag bootar, olika os så har jag val att välja uefi path1 någoting :]
<sakjur> chvx: intressant - vad har du för moderkort? (eller datormodell)
<chvx> alienware :}
<sakjur> chvx: Mer specifikt?
<chvx> det har iaf någon hybrid grafikokrt
<chvx> hur ser jag från kommando vilken sort moderkort jag har?
<sakjur> chvx: jag ska ta mig hemåt nu, återkommer om en stund
<andol> chvx: Har tyvärr dålig kol på sådana moderniteter.
<chvx> andol: hehe, visst är det så att man använder det dubbla för swap för hibernate?
 * andol ser hellre att chvx ställer sina frågor till kanalen istället för specifik till honom.
<chvx> visst är det så att man använder dubbla ram minnet för swap?
<Barre> chvx: du bör kunna se vilket moderkort du har med kommandot lshw
<chvx> Barre: ok tack, är UEFI någonting att ha? vet så rätt lite.
 * Barre håller med andol och ser hellre att generella frågor ställs till kanalen istället för en specifik person
<chvx> är det viktigt att ha linux i secure boot, eller vad det nu kallas?
<sakjur> sådär, äntligen på Linux ist för Windows
<sakjur> chvx: kommandot du letar efter är som Barre säger lshw, skriv `sudo lshw -sanitize -html > ~/dator.html` och öppna filen "dator.html" i din hemkatalog
<chvx> sakjur: jag har valet att boota i EFI, men inte i secure vilken är låst ser det ut som.
<chvx> har gått in på bios settnings och kolla
<sakjur> sudo är "elevera mina rättigheter" (behövs för att se all information, lshw påpekar det annars), lshw är "list hardware" typ, "sanitize" plockar bort serienummer och liknande "personuppgifter" och html ger en det hela i en fin liten webbsida
<sakjur> chvx: Då har du EFI antar jag, värt att ha eller inte bedömer du, inte alla distar har särskilt bra stöd för det vad jag har märkt, men man slipper iallafall 4 partitionsgränsen
<sakjur> chvx: secure boot är.. skit. typ. idén är fin, men nej, det är inte viktigt skulle jag säga
<chvx> aha, så secure boot och uefi är två olika saker?
<sakjur> och dubbla ramminnet är.. lite uråldrigt, numera är det _väldigt_ sällan man behöver såpass mycket - lika mycket torde räcka bra.
<sakjur> chvx: Secure Boot är en del av UEFI
<chvx> så varför boota i uefi utöver legacy? (BIOS)
<sakjur> UEFI är EFI.
<sakjur> chvx: för att de hanterar bootningsprocessen annorlunda, som sagt - UEFI stödjer fler partitioner, men bakåtkompabiliteten är inte helt hundra
<sakjur> chvx: på Wikipedias UEFI-sida listar de fördelar och nackdelar med EFI vs. BIOS https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<chvx> sakjur: vad hittar du det?
<sakjur> chvx: eh, va? Vilket? Wikipediasidan? Ligger i mitt förra meddelande ↑
<chvx> menar vart du ser det ;)
<sakjur> chvx: Aha, ganska mycket i artikeln pratar om på vilket sätt EFI är en uppgradering från BIOS
<chvx> vad tycker du
<chvx> jag är ingen direkt programmerare
<sakjur> chvx: Kör på legacy så länge vetja, det är lite troligare att det fungerar :)
<chvx> ok, sen tror jag inte att kompitenten för att full ut kunna utnyttja EFI
<chvx> inte har*
<Dynamit> tusan också
<Spookan> Kan man registrera kanaler här på Freenode, eller måste man ha eggdrops?
<senate>  /msg chanserv help
<Spookan> Det var ju inte min fråga precis.
<_Trullo> http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<_Trullo> första träffen på google
<senate> om du hade frågat chanserv hade du sett nått i stil med:
<senate> [22:15] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- REGISTER        Registers a channel.
<senate> då kan man prova /msg chanserv help register
<senate> så hade du nog blivit klokare
<senate> men för att summera, ja du kan registrera kanaler
<senate> (:
<_Trullo> hehe
<Chvx> Är ppp nåt att ha? Har ju ingen gammalt modem
<Nafallo> Chvx: bra att ha ja.
<Nafallo> tethering etc.
<Chvx> Vad är det för skillnad att ha uuid än label?
<realubot> hexabit: Han kanske har blivit bannad/mutad för gott?
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-23
<andol> morgens
<gaisten> morgon
<fr33r1d3> Lessons learned from Linux: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7XTHdcmjenI
<larsemil> morrn
<Dynamit> morgon på dig larsemil.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<huttan> morgen
<larsemil> http://e18releasemanager.wordpress.com/2013/05/22/a-matter-of-graphic-importance/
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> To that end, I am officially stating, on record, that the EFL and E18 will not require its developers or users to pronounce GIF with a flimsy, soft ‘j’ sound. Enlightenment has always been about choice, and I respect Mr. Wilhite’s choice to be retroactively wrong about the pronunciation of the name of something which he himself invented.
<andol> Tycker att sista satsen är helt klockren, oavsett vem som har rätt eller fel i övrigt.
<larsemil> ja den är fantastisk
<larsemil> känns lite som "svara längst ner eller längst upp" i epost.
<larsemil> rätt är längst ner. men alla svarar längst upp. Alltså blir det "rätt" och då är det så man får göra.
<andol> Håller väl i och för sig inte riktigt med så långt, även om jag åtminstone har kommit till insikten att det sällen är värt att tjata på folk att de ska göra rätt.
<andol> Sen är det ju alltid kul när man faktiskt ser folk göra rätt. Blir lite utav en signal att det är vettiga människor man har att göra med :-)
<larsemil> du och ogg skulle kunna gifta er tror jag. eller så har ni samma föräldrar.
<andol> Riktigt så ovanligt är det inte...
<larsemil> det är bara ur-nördar som tycker att svara nedanför är det viktigaste som finns. så jo.
<Nafallo> inte det viktigaste som finns, men om man vill att jag faktiskt ska läsa vad som skrevs... ;-)
<larsemil> i rest my case i den här kanalen. you are all the same.
<Nafallo> :-P
<andol> larsemil: Du får hålla ut ett tag till, så kanske det i bästa fall smittar av? :-)
<larsemil> NEVAH!
<TraN> goddag. :)
<TraN> Har en liten fundering.. Jag har ett script här som kopierar innehållet i en variabel till clipboard ( echo "$some_variable" | xclip -selection clipboard ). Nu kan jag klistra in ifrån clipboard med ctrl+v i vilken GUI-applikation som helst. Men jag hade gärna sluppit att först ha en tangentkombination för att kopiera och sen en annan för att klistra in. Någon som har någon idé? GÅR det att lösa? Målet är alltså att först kopiera
<TraN> innehållet i variabeln och sedan klistra in den till ett textfält i valfri GUI-applikation, med en tangentkombination (ctrl+shift+v exempelvis).
<bamsefar> TraN: Huh?
<Squarism> Repeterar min engelska fråga:
<Squarism> Hey, in "unity" i only can set proxy for ports 80/443/21 and (socks?!). What if i want to proxy a specific port? Is there some nice command for that?
<TraN> bamsefar: idén var att göra ett now-playing-script till min musikspelare. Så jag har fixat så att man kan kopiera vad den spelar till clipboard med en tangentkombination (ctrl+shift+v), och sen får jag trycka på ctrl+v får att klistra in det, om jag vill skriva det någonstans. Tänkte se om det gicka att fixa till på något sätt så att det räcker att trycka den första kombinationen, så klistras det in automatiskt i den för tillfället valda
<TraN> textrutan/fältet.
<TraN> men det verkar inte riktigt gå att genomföra..
<TraN> jag funderade även på möjligheten att använda något macro, men har inte fått det att fungera som jag vill heller..
<Philip5> Squarism: se där... det var inte igår...
<Philip5> Squarism: har du gått över till CoH på steam nu?
<Squarism> Philip5, yup
<Squarism> Tjena fresten
<Squarism> Philip5, Nya servrar och nya buggar kan man väl sammanfatta det med
<Philip5> exakt
<Philip5> vissa drygare än andra
<Squarism> Själv då, haft tålamod med steam versionen?
<Philip5> bara lite då och då
<Philip5> sedan det att levlar är inget man kan lita på när allas är nollade
<Philip5> svårt att ens connecta till ett 2v2 spel
<Squarism> Senaste dagarna har det faktiskt varit ganska rimliga väntetider på 2vs2. Men som du säger.. level systemet är helt ur spel o matcharna blir ba random level matchmaking. Många spel med ojämna lag typ
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> men men, bättre att det får leva kvar än att det gått ur tiden
<Screedo> goddag
<_Trullo> Tran, prova att scrobbla?
<chvx> kan man göra account via config-filer?
<TraN> _Trullo: mja, vet inte riktigt om det skulle få avsedd effekt heller riktigt, men tack för tipset :)
<_Trullo> scrobblar från last.fm
<_Trullo> skriver nått i kanalen, en bot skriver ut vad man lyssnar på
<_Trullo> via winamp då
<chvx> är hibernate nåt att ha? hört att det är kan vara ostabil när man behöver göra en grovt jobb
<realubot> Hibernate är för mesar. Hårda grabbar kör med shutdown -h 0.
<Philip5> trodde hårda grabbar bara drog ur sladden
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-24
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> tjenis...
<larsemil> Barre: du sa nästan penis!
<bamsefar> Höhöhö
<Nafallo> bamsefar!
<bamsefar> Nafallo: !
<larsemil> bamsefar: du...
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jag?
<larsemil> bamsefar: vi behöver en ny gigabitswitch. :O
<larsemil> bamsefar: vad ska jag köpa och av vem?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vad behöver du för features?
<larsemil> den ska vara snabb och fungera med de andra vi har. vlantaggning.
<larsemil> sen vet du mer än jag
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> 2960?
<bamsefar> Men ingen 10G eller så?
<bamsefar> Ja, ska du bara ha L2 så är 2960S rätt väg.
<bamsefar> Ska du köpa ny eller beg?
<larsemil> Det vet du bättre än jag
<larsemil> :D
<bamsefar> Haha
<bamsefar> Ok, vad har du för budget?
<bamsefar> Och hur många portar behöver du?
<larsemil> ~10 000.
<bamsefar> Ok
<larsemil> 24 portar
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> http://www.dustin.se/product/5010614504/cisco-catalyst-2960s-24ts-s-10-100-1000-2-sfp-lan-lite/#intcmp=searchProvider_SiteSeeker kanske?
<bamsefar> Räcker det med två fajbörs eller?
<larsemil> det tror jag det gör.
<larsemil> det där såg väl bra ut
<larsemil> bamsefar: men den vi har 3550. den är L3 eller hur?
<larsemil> bamsefar: vilka av l3 sakerna använder vi?
<larsemil> det där är mitt absolut sämsta område. L3 är routing väl?
<bamsefar> Precis
<bamsefar> Antar att ni inte gör någon routing i dem.
<larsemil> det behöver vi inte alls
<larsemil> men vlan-taggar är i l2?
<bamsefar> Ja
<bamsefar> Spännande träd också.
<larsemil> bamsefar: du är en ängel!
<larsemil> !kaka | bamsefar
<ubot2> bamsefar: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<bamsefar> :)
<einand_> !kaka | einand
<ubot2> einand: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<einand_> !kaka | einand
<einand_> jasså jag fick inte två
<larsemil> einand_: gills inte riktigt om man ger sig själv ändå.
<larsemil> :D
<einand_> larsemil: kännde att jag behövde en
<einand_> Det är en grej jag tycker är värdelöst med windows, när det gäller nätverket
<einand_> det är att man ställer in proxy,dns och ip till devicen, och inte till anslutningen
<einand_> så är jobbigt att byta
<Barre> larsemil: nära skjuter ingen hare
<larsemil> Barre: om man inte har handgranat.
<Barre> larsemil: meh... om du nästan träffar en hare med en handgranat så har du ju bara nästan gjort det.. det är liksom binärt. Som att det inte finnd något "jag hann nästan med tåget", antingen hann du med tåget eller så gjorde du nite det. Resultatet är det samma om du missar tåget med 1 sekund eller tre timmar...
<larsemil> nej. man kan skjuta nära ett tåg också. räknas.
<Barre> hahah
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/J3GR2e2.gif
<skatterverket> hej, hära om en riot i stockholm
<skatterverket> är du alla okaj?
<johanbr> Hmm... varför fungerar det inte att exporta ett tmpfs över nfs, och sen montera det inuti ett annat tmpfs?
<johanbr> *exportera
<Screedo> Godkväll
<delhage> dmes
<delhage> oops
<morten771> hej delhage
<morten771> kan man kopiera hela hårddisk-partitionen, 10 GB sådär, till en jättestor bakupfil på sin externa usbhårddisk men ändå kunna montera denna jättefil som en partition så man kommer åt enskilda filer som vanligt?
<_Trullo> varför krångla?
<morten771> ...med bakup menar du?
<morten771> jag vill både ha en "partitions bakup" som jag kan återställa rakt på bara - så partitionen blir identiskt återställd. OCH en "fil-bakup" som jag kan kopiera filer från
<morten771> utan att för den skull göra två bakupkopior
<morten771> och utan att bli beroende av nåt separat bakuprogram helst
<johanbr> morten771: du vill ha två kopior utan att göra två kopior??
<johanbr> du kan göra en direkt spegling av hela partitionen som du sen kan loopmontera om du behöver komma åt den - är det nåt sånt du menar?
<morten771> jag tror det
<morten771> om jag nu fattar rätt kan jag skriva "sudo dd if=/dev/sda7 of=/media/minusbdisk/bakup.img" för att kopiera hela partitionen. (och ifall jag vill komma åt en fil på den "sudo mount -ro loop /media/minusbdisk/bakup.img /mnt" (min / är sda7 säger df)
<johanbr> morten771: ja, exakt
<morten771> och om jag vill återställa partitionen till hur den var (eller till en annan hårddisk om den här går sönder) så "sudo dd if=/media/minusbdisk/bakup.img of=/dev/sda7
<morten771> verkar ganska enkelt
<johanbr> jodå... nackdelen är att det kan ta mycket plats
<morten771> Att jag får plötsliga bakuptankar just nu är för att när jag satte tillbaka strömsladden till hårddisken just så böjdes hela kontakten (ström, byglingar och parallelkabelkontakten) 10-15 grader neråt. "knak" sa det! men den fungerar!! den fungerar!!!! (fast kommer den funka imorgon oxå?)
<morten771> seagate måste uppenbarligen gjord sina pata diskar så att de tål att hela kontakten böjs iförhållanden till hårddiskens kretskort. det var ju snällt.
<johanbr> :)
<morten771> Hur de nu burit sig åt med det....
<morten771> jag fick ont i magen och svor en lång ramsa i varje fall jag
<Spookan> Någon som använder Truecrypt här?
<madmaxy> någon som haft problem med vissa flashvideos i chromium?
<madmaxy> jag laddade ner google chrome, då funkar det utan error och tjaffs-
<madmaxy> ey
<madmaxy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<madmaxy> sitter verkligen alla och kollar på skärgårdsdoktor?
 * X-Sleepy-X är glad
<madmaxy> X-Sleepy-X: varför?
<X-Sleepy-X> madmaxy: Har installerat 13.04 på min N53SM-s1087v och fått allt att fungera perfekt, inklusive de dubbla grafikkorten. :)
<sakjur> X-Sleepy-X: ...N53SM-s1087v. Vem anger en checksumma som modellbeteckning?
<X-Sleepy-X> sakjur: De lyckliga ägarna till Asus datorer... :)
<sakjur> X-Sleepy-X: xP Jag har en Asus, X301a. Lite långt, men okej..
<X-Sleepy-X> Dags för bingen, godnatt!
<Stirner> Någon liten nörd förutom jag som är vid skärmen en fredagsnatt som denna?
<johanbr> jodå
<Guest93895> hejsan!!!
<Guest93895> Tänkte köra svenska spel poker.
<Guest93895> någon som vet hur man kör det från ubuntu??
<Guest93895> wine?? men får det inte riktigt att funka ändå--
<madmaxy> Guest93895: tror du gör bäst i att installera windows xp tex i en virtuell maskin
<madmaxy> jag har testat lite pokerklienter med linux, alltid strul.
<madmaxy> man vill inte att programmet gör att man förlorar storkovan!
<realubot> madmaxy: Det är för att skydda användarna från att spela bort pengar som pokerklienterna inte fungerar i Linux.
<realubot> Linux är säkrare än Windows du vet.
<MaTachi> that makes no sense
<realubot> Och vad är Svenska Spel för lågstatusföretag som inte har en webbaserad tjänst?
<MaTachi> de hade säkert haft en silverlight-lösning isf
<MaTachi> :D
<madmaxy> realubot: haha
<madmaxy> jävla poker alltså, det är roten till allt ont
<madmaxy> svarta pengar blir vita, barn blir mördade och heroinet flyger rakt in i venerna på helt oskyldiga tack vare detta jävla pokerspelande
<MaTachi> hemskt
<MaTachi> spela på www.satoshidice.com ist. lol
<madmaxy> jo, bättre med bitcoins iaf
<madmaxy> slipper man finansinspektionens fingrar
<madmaxy> och skattverkets fötter
<MaTachi> japp
<MaTachi> fast känns som att man kastar pengar i sjön om man spelar på roulette-liknande spel
<morten771> hejhopp. händer nått skoj ikväll?
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-25
<morten771> inget särskilt skoj just ikväll då
<morten771> bara depression som vanligt
<johanbr> nja, lite skoj kanske...
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<Screedo> god morgon
<fgh> skulle behöva fileshare programvara med möjlighet att visa dokument, någon som har hett tips?
<fgh> nå?
<Philip5> beror väl lite mer på hur avancerade funktioner man vill ha. om man ska gå hela vägen till något i stil med alfresco eller bara något i stil med owncloud
<MaTachi> räcker inte Ubuntu One eller Dropbox?
<fgh> tänker mig en underkatalog på min domän där man kan ladda upp och ner filer. samt som kan visa dokument, pdf:er jpg osv
<fgh> ska vara en enkel grej men är egentligen inte alls insatt i alternativen
<MaTachi> owncloud är rätt populärt, men tror man behöver ngt mer avancerat än shared hosting för det
<chvx> finns det något liknande i linux som man lägger programmen i?
<MaTachi> chvx:  vad menar du?
<chvx> finns det något liknande som från i windows /program files/ liknande i linux?
<MaTachi> ah, /usr/bin tror jag det mesta finns i, har ärligt talat inte jättekoll
<MaTachi> med `echo $PATH` så kan du skriva ut var terminalen letar efter installerade program
<Xeronic> Finns det något bra sätt att söka efter användare här på IRC förutom på nick'et? Typ 'real name' attributet
<chvx> MaTachi: det som jag får resultat ska jag lägga programmen i?
<Guest16204> hej på er
<MaTachi> chvx: sry, mitt nät dog. det sista jag skrev var: "chvx: vad är det du försöker göra? finns generellt sett ingen anledning att rota runt utanför /home/ mappen om du inte vet vad du gör :)"
<MaTachi> dunno om det kom fram, eller om du skrivit ngt mer
<chvx> MaTachi: fick tre val att välja mellan från $PATH
<MaTachi> chvx: men vad är det du vill göra? installera ett program?
<chvx> nej, vill veta vad jag ska placera programmet? som det vore windows ;)
<MaTachi> placera vilket? sköter den inte det automatiskt?
<chvx> jo, men jag vill kunna veta själv också :)
<MaTachi> du försöker hitta var ett program är installerat?
<chvx> nej, inte precis men undrar vart man ska placera programmen?
<senate>  /usr/bin oftast
<Guest16204> chvx: Googla och läs på vad alla mappar i rooten i ett linuxsystem har för funktion.
<MaTachi> asså, du får ju inget val, det sköter ju pakethanteraren automatiskt
<Guest16204> Alla mappar har speciella funktioner.
<senate> chvx: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<chvx> vad menar man med third party?
<MaTachi> tredjepart. något företag har tillverkat plattformen och så går andra företag in och gör t.ex. add-ons eller annat som körs på den första partens plattform
<MaTachi> Nintendo är förstapartsutvecklare av spel till Wii, och så finns det third party utvecklare
<chvx> läste att third party programs ska vara i /opt på hemsida
<MaTachi> kan du inte säga vad du vill installera? :P typ allt kan du installera genom pakethanteraren, .deb-filer eller PPA, så du behöver aldrig göra det där du försöker göra
<chvx> finns det git, och svn i samma?
<Dynamit> haha det är ju två olika program ju
<chvx> jag såg nåt som hette git-svn
<Philip5> är det fotbollsfinalsfeber i kanalen nu då?
<Philip5> tystnad råder av alla spänning inför starten
<Dynamit> Philip5: det har varit väldigt tyst hela dagen
<Philip5> säkert för att man varit så spänd inför avsparken
<Barre> Philip5: personligen är jag så sjukt, obeskrivligt och sanslöst ointresserad av fotboll :)
<Philip5> Barre: inte ens sjuk och uttråkad kan hjälpa dig på traven att se på årets match i fotbollsvärlden?
<chvx> hur gör man så att pekaren visas i alla program? min nya pekare går tillbaka till standard
<Barre> Philip5: nope
<Philip5> Barre: vad gör du istället för att känna dig mindre ynklig då?
<Philip5> en wirre kanske?
<Barre> Philip5: nope, kommer kolla på lite japansk skräck nu. Åker och hämtar familjen på flygplatsen i natt, så inte pinne för mig inte
<Philip5> Barre: någon ny film eller hittat något som funnits ett tag?
<Barre> Philip5: från 2006/2007 tror jag. One missed call: Final
<Philip5> aha, har jag inte sett
<Barre> inte jag också
<Philip5> Barre: var ju visst en hel serie av de där filmerna och även amerikanska remakes
<Barre> Philip5: finns ju nästan en amerikansk remake på allt japansk och europeiskt
<Philip5> Barre: jo iaf om det är något som är bra
#ubuntu-se 2013-05-26
<Screedo> God morgon
<Spookan> Screedo: God morgon.
<Spookan> Här var det livat idag. ;)
<Screedo> Spookan: VERKLIGEN :)
<Screedo> ops caps
<Screedo> tycker det har varit väldigt dött här hela vekcan.
<Screedo> veckan*
<Spookan> Är väl vädret :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Hur är det med Spookan då?
<Spookan> Screedo: Det är bra lite seg bara... Sitter och för över lite backup till mitt system, slängde ju in Ubuntu 13.04 för ett tag sen.
<Spookan> Screedo: Själv då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här
<Screedo> söndags trött här med.
<Spookan> Screedo: Kör du Ubuntu med?
<Screedo> ja, VM's
<Screedo> 3 ubuntu server och en desktop
<Spookan> Ah ok..
<Screedo> själv då?
<Screedo> jag kör win 7 på min dekstop.
<Screedo> kör en virtuell lagringsmaskin, ubuntu 12.10, men funderar på att göra om min lagring och köra nas4free som lagrings host.
<Screedo> men jag velar hela tiden :)
<Spookan> Hehe
<Screedo> fördelen med na4free är ju att man har ett gui för att se status osv. Finns säkert en massa till ubuntu också, men inte pallat leta :P
<Screedo> mest om en hdd lägger av osv.
<Spookan> Jag kör Ubuntu 13.04 som desktop, men velar ibland mellan Windows 7 när man får ett spelsug hehe... Men ska försöka nu att hålla mig till Linux.
<Screedo> ja, min speltarm börjar rycka också.
<Screedo> men jag hittar inget bra :P
<Spookan> Jag testar Truecrypt nu på min 500 gb hdd.. Sen finns det ju spelalternativ till Linux med, tex kör Minecraft en hel del..
<Screedo> ok, minecraft är inget som jag fastnat för, jag skulle vilja hitta ett fps, sniper, där uppdragen är långa, ett par timmar, och man kan spela online med vänner,
 * Screedo borde ta sig i kragen och slänga ut lite datorprylar på blocket.
<Screedo> men jag hatar alla gnällspikar, prutare osv. :)
<_Trullo> ww2online
<_Trullo> eller battleground europe
<Screedo> Är det gratis?
<_Trullo> nej
<_Trullo> finns nog testa gratis ett par veckor
<Screedo> ok
<_Trullo> men där har du långa uppdrag, allt är i realtid typ
<Spookan> Screedo: Vet att Americas Army hade nått spel, men vet inte om de la ner Linux porten..
<Screedo> ok, kommer ihåg att jag provade americans army när den kom för många år sedan :)
<entropi> Hej alla1
<chvx> hur gör jag så min pekare syns överallt än att den ändrar till den vanliga i fönster?
<MaTachi> muspekaren?
<entropi> Är relativ nybörjare. kan inte detta riktigt med partioner. Mitt problem: Hade windows installerat (xp). Installerade Elementary OS. Isf att partionera valde jag alternativet " Lägg Elementary vid sidan om windows " = dualbootning. Startade om och GRUB kom inte upp med två alternativ utan jag bootade direkt in till Elementary. OK. tänkte jag. No big deal. Det är säkert windows som krånglar. Gjorde ett nytt försök. Installerade C
<entropi> runchbang och blåste bort vindows, därefter installerade jag Elementary med alternativet " installera parallellt med Crunchbang". och tänkte att nu går det väl vägen. Men nej! Sammas om förut dvs bootar upp till Elementary direkt & GRUB dyker inte upp med dualbootalternativ. Är nu inne i GParted. Vad göra?? Monteringspunkt? Flagga ? Kan inte detta bra tyvärr. Synpunkter ??
<MaTachi> entropi: finns Windows-partitionen kvar?
<entropi> Nej
<chvx> MaTachi: precis
<MaTachi> entropi: då är jag rädd att du raderat Windows
<MaTachi> chvx: förstår ej riktigt vad du menar, du har la bara 1 muspekare?
<entropi> MaTachi,  nej bara
<entropi> crunxbang
<entropi> ursäkta
<MaTachi> entropi: finns Windows-partitionen kvar?
<MaTachi> entropi: en partition med filsystemet NTFS
<entropi> MaTachi,  Nej bara Crunchbang & Elementary
<MaTachi> entropi: Om Windows-partitonen ej finns kvar så är Windows raderat från hårddisken
<entropi> MaTachi,  Nej bara ext partioner
<chvx> MaTachi: nej jag menar att jag nyss har fixat en pekare, och när jag kommer till ett fönster så byter den till DMZ, sen när jag går ur fönstret så är nya tillbaka?
<MaTachi> entropi: Linux kör ofta ext medan Windows kör NTFS
<entropi> MaTachi,  vg läs vad jag skrivit ovan. Jag har definerat mitt problem så gott jag kunde. Jag behöver hjälp  & menar inte att vara dryg.
<MaTachi> entropi: Ja, jag tolkar det som att du hade Windows på hårddisken och försöker boota in i det. Korrekt?
<entropi> Nej
<entropi> " blåste bort windows"
<MaTachi> ah, sry
<entropi> MaTachi,  synpunkter på monteringspunkt el. flagga i GParted??
<MaTachi> entropi: nej, är inte så kunnig inom det
<entropi> Ok tack ändå. Du menar väl & det är det viktigaste :)
<entropi> Mitt problem i kort: - Hur ska jag kunna dualboota?
<entropi> Har jag kommit till fel kanal, eller vad. Kanske för att jag kör Elementary ( Ubuntu derivat).
<entropi> bump
<sakjur> entropi: testa att trycka på ESC när du startar datorn
<sakjur> kan vara så att elementary i sin förtjusning av abstraktion har valt att skita i att sätta en timer på GRUB
<entropi> sakjur,  är detta rätt kanal för elementary?
<entropi> ... hmm.. 71 användare
<entropi> Är relativ nybörjare.Greppar  inte detta riktigt med partioner. Mitt problem: Installerade Crunchbang, därefter installerade jag Elementary OS med alternativet " installera parallellt med Crunchbang". Bootar upp till Elementary direkt & GRUB dyker inte upp med dualbootalternativ. Är nu inne i GParted. Vad göra?? Monteringspunkt? Flagga ? Kan inte detta bra med partioner,tyvärr. Synpunkter ??
<Guest86345> tjäna
<dhhj> nån som kör firefox :P
<Spookan> Ja.
<MaTachi> dhhj: japp
<dhhj> hu feen resetta man synk key :P
<MaTachi> Är det inte bara att ta Unlink This Device?
<MaTachi> vågar ej testa sj då jag inte vill resetta min
<chvx> är det bra idé att ha sid? :)
<MaTachi> chvx: i vilket sammanhang?
<chvx> alla antar jag? :)
<dhhj> ska synka bokmärkena som är sparade
<dhhj> på ff synk server
<dhhj> behöver ha nån kod för att kuna genom föra synk
<dhhj> ch har nog missat spara de
<MaTachi> dhhj: asså, firefox sync är typ bara ett lagringsutrymme med en nyckel till. Messar du upp ngt är det bara att skapa ett nytt och få en ny nyckel.
<MaTachi> dhhj: har du tänkt att synka 2 enheter?
<dhhj> njae
<dhhj> har redan konto ja vill komma åt men glömt spara nån nyckel för att komma åt de
<MaTachi> dhhj: har du tillgång till ngn enhet med firefox sync configurerat?
<dhhj> njae
<dhhj> ska kopla upp min linux burk te mitt synk konto
<MaTachi> så inga enheter synkas dit atm?
<chvx> MaTachi: känner du till några nackdelar och fördelar med sid?
<dhhj> ne inget önny
<MaTachi> chvx: vet ej vad det är
<dhhj> ska koppla upp pc men skulel juh sparat nån jävla kod j amissat
<chvx> MaTachi: eller bleeding edge
<dhhj> ska väll gå recovery den koden oxå
<MaTachi> dhhj: jag är rätt säker på att du bara kan skapa en ny
<dhhj> och ej komma åt de som är sparat där ??
<MaTachi> nej, det går ej
<MaTachi> nyckeln används för att kryptera datan innan den skickas till Mozilla's server. Har du ej nyckeln kan datan ej dekrypteras
<dhhj> http://www.bilddump.se/bilder/20130526202419-37.198.49.167.png
<MaTachi> tryck på Jag har tappat min andra enhet
<MaTachi> dhhj: kika på https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/ive-lost-my-firefox-sync-account-information#w_ive-lost-my-recovery-key
<MaTachi> chvx: vad menar du? vad är bleeding edge?
<chvx> nvm :P
<MaTachi> oki ^^
<dhhj> se va den kommer säga när ja drog tappat enhet
<MaTachi> dhhj: jag antar att den kommer skapa en ny nyckel. Men datan du redan har på synk lär raderas då
<dhhj> faan ska de va s jävla plottrigt
<dhhj> inte ens chrome har de så
<dhhj> körde xmarks till firefox men den sabbade hela dretet
<MaTachi> fick du till det?
<dhhj> håller på verofigera
<dhhj> verifigera
<realubot> Nu lugnar ni ner er.
<jnylen> realubot: ska försöka.
<jnylen> SVÃ¥rt dock.
<jnylen> Känner mig helt vilse i Linux världen.
<jnylen> Där ligger ubuntu, helt naken. Utan solkräm.
<jnylen> Så jag frågar varför han ligger där.
<jnylen> Varför är han en han?
<jnylen> Varför ligger han ensam?
<jnylen> Ingen vet. Ingen frågar. Ingen vågar.
<jnylen> Men jag tar mig i kragen och frågar varför.
<jnylen> Svaret jag fick är inte det jag trodde skulle komma.
<jnylen> Han gillar Windows.
<madmaxy> de gör vi alla!
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-19
<Barre> någon som hunnit testa? http://www8.hp.com/us/en/cloud/hphelion-openstack-community.html
<itmannen> Frid över denna boning råder.
<Philip5> ja förutom Coffe som söker uppmärksamhet med sitt left/join...
<itmannen> Taskig lina?
<Coffe> haha ja .. härliga nyheter .. alla ska köra lync ..
<Coffe> Stabilt
<itmannen> Doktor Alban
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Coffe: men du livar ju upp kanalen på ditt sätt :)
<itmannen> Jag är faktiskt lite impad över Lubuntu. Installerade i en urgammal dator och det funkar riktigt bra
<itmannen> Ber kanalen om ursäkt för jag skrev ontopic
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Nu ska jag fortsätta mina planteringar av frö
<Philip5> itmannen: här regnar det en hel del så det är tur man slipper så frå utomhus. bra för gräsmattan dock
<Coffe> får fan sluta regna nu, ska ju kunna köra hem
<Philip5> Coffe: mer spännande med vattenplaning
<coolbot95> Bibeln är väldigt lång. Jag har läst i flera veckor och jag är bara på sida 19. Den verkar ha långt över tusen sidor (om man räknar båda testamenten). Lövtunna blad.
<coolbot95> Jag kan inte tänka mig att någon har memorerat alla dessa namn.
<Philip5> coolbot95: och vad vill du säga med det? att du inte läser så fort?
<coolbot95> Vad är det för mening med att "läsa" något om man inte tar in något?
<znibro> itmannen: lade in Lubuntu på min gamle fars dator med. funkar fint fint, mycket bättre än Windows 7 som jag inte ens kan förstå hur man kan lägga in i en så pass risig dator från början. han är nöjd som tusan :)
<coolbot95> Nöjd tills något går sönder.
<coolbot95> Eller tills han måste uppdatera något.
<znibro> coolbot95: han surfar bara och kollar kartor i Google hehe, men vid eventuellt strul får man väl fixa det också, np
<coolbot95> Det är ett enormt problem även på Windows.
<coolbot95> Datorer ÄR extremt komplicerade, hur "förenklade" vissa försöker få dem till.
<coolbot95> Och fördummar och förenklar man för mycket förlorar man privatliv oundvikligen.
<coolbot95> Det känns helt vansinnigt att ge en "vanlig användare" ens en Windows-installation.
<coolbot95> Allt möjligt måste ständigt underhållas.
<coolbot95> Ny Flash Player, ny Adobe Acrobat Reader, blablabla...
<znibro> hoppas du skojar :P
<coolbot95> Och passar man sig inte så installerar varenda jävla gratisprogram tusen spyware och malware, inte bara vid installationen utan vid varje uppdatering.
<coolbot95> znibro: ?
<znibro> och vad gäller prvatliv är nog Lubuntu/Linux bättre än Windows alla gånger
<znibro> dom flesta klarar nog av att updatera _basic_ grejer i en burk, om inte annat får man ta och läsa på och lära sig det. man måste ha lite tro på mänsklighetens inlärningskurva
<realubot> Tycker FX kraschar ganska mycket nuförtiden.
<einand> realubot: vad  tycker du om det nya utsendet då?
<coolbot95> znibro: Ubuntu keyloggar lokala sökningar. Det gör ej Windows.
<coolbot95> Åtminstone gjorde Ubuntu det en tid.
<coolbot95> Tills det blev för mycket dålig PR.
<einand> coolbot95: gör det fortfarande
<einand> coolbot95: det dom lagt till är möjligheten att själv stänga av det nu
<znibro> coolbot95: intressant, ska läsa på lite om det
<coolbot95> :/
<itmannen> Philip5< Jag antar att du sett att Digikam släppt version 4
<itmannen> Dom släppte den skarpa 11 maj vad jag tror
<itmannen> Vet ska det stå
<einand> i landvetter har det vart den värsta åskan jag sett på många år
<realubot> Tiling på LG 34UM95-P? Bra eller anus?
<realubot> einand: Nja. Det är okej men jag stör mig på småsaker. Jag vill inte ha rundade kanter på flikarna. Jag vill ha orange färg på RSS-ikonen när det finns RSS på sidan. Stör mig på lite småsaker som sagt.
<realubot> einand: Du då?
<realubot> einand: Stör mig även på de nya Back/Forward-knapparna men det kanske är en vanesak.
<einand> realubot: förstör det unika, nu ser IE, Chrome och Fx identiska ut
<realubot> einand: Jag har kommit till ett läge nu i mitt datoranvändande där jag inte ger mycket för design. Jag vill bara ha förändringar av utseendet som tillför en nyttoeffekt.
<einand> realubot: bra
<realubot> einand: Och jag vet inte om de nya förändringarna i Fx gör så stor nytta.
 * realubot like blixtar och dunder.
<einand> blixtrar och åska är fint
<einand> så länge den inte förstör nått
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag har är inte ens orolig för tekniken när det åskar. Har aldrig varit med om att något har gått sönder.
<realubot> Tror vi har tillräckligt bra åskskydd i Götlaborg.
<realubot> Philip5: Misstänker att du har suttit bänkad framför svtplays winter classic dokumentär?
<Philip5> realubot, nej men jag kollar på hockey nu
<realubot> Philip5: Vem sänder hockey för dig nu?
<realubot> Philip5: Varför har du inte kollar svt-dokumentären då?
<realubot> Ja, ja, Sverige - Italien.
<realubot> Jag tror jag har ärvt einand ointresse för idrott.
 * realubot har aldrig varit så idrottsointresserad som han är nu.
<realubot> " Polis i 16 länder - bland dem USA, Kanada, Storbritannien, Frankrike, Italien, Tyskland, Moldavien och Chile - har gripit 97 misstänkta cyberbrottslingar som anklagas för inblandning i en global utpressningshärva, uppger amerikanska myndigheter. "
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/3576348.svd
<einand> realubot: bra
<coolbot95> Vatts dä kållår åv låv?
<einand> wtf hände
<einand> varför gjorde någno så
<madbear_> ööö
<madbear_> internet är trasigt
<realubot> madbear_: Mitt Internet fungerar finfint.
<gurra> störningar på internet eller? typ akamai?
<madbear_> https://twitter.com/osustatus
<gurra> tack madbear_, finns det någon mer information om detta?
<David-A> nu på tv "I väntan på undergången" SVT2 22:45-23:40. doku om amerikaner som förbereder sig med bunkrar, matförråd o vapen
<realubot> David-A: LÃ¥ter som en repris?
<David-A> japp, jag har tydligen sett den förut, men det stod inget om repris i texttv
<David-A> lite kul (el läskig) att folk tror barack obama o maya-kalendern ska orsaka jordens undergång 2012. (tydligen inspelad innan)
<itmannen> Godafton ungdomar(och ni andra)
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-20
<K350> Jag ska köpa ett nytt RAM minne och behöver information om mitt befintliga minne. T.e.x tillverkare. Hur får jag fram de uppgifterna? Helst via terminalen om möjligt
<peyam> K350, använder själv Hardinfo
<peyam> annars
<peyam> sudo lshw -short -C memory
<peyam> lr en mkt bättre alternative : sudo dmidecode -t memory
<K350> Min distro är på svenska så jag ska kanske srkiva "systemminne" istället?
<K350> lshw | grep systemminne. Ok fick info men inget om vilken tillverkare
<peyam> nej
<peyam> kör det jag skrev till dej
<peyam> sudo dmidecode -t memory
<peyam> K350, funkade det?
<K350> Njae, jag får en del info ..men ser inget om tillverkare
<K350> I en guide på komplett.se ska man i första steget - för att hitta rätt mminne, välja tillverkare...så jag har fastnad där
<peyam> manufacture
<peyam> det e det
<peyam> j
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7490868/
<peyam> rad 29 tex
<K350> Alltså det här är vad man ska välja: https://www.komplett.se/k/kl.aspx?bn=11209&ref=cat-left
<peyam> ja ta ngn av samma tillverkare o samma frekvens. lr om din motherboard kan ha högre freq så ta ngt med högre
<peyam> vad får du för output på raden jag skrev?
<K350> Det strå faktiskt None på Manufacturer
<K350> Jag får en del info om minnet, total kapacitet, hur många slots etc..men ingetnign om tillverkaren
<peyam> sudo lshw -C memory då?
<peyam> kolla vendor
<K350> vi ska se
<peyam> lr " sudo dmidecode --type 17  | grep -i manufacturer "
<K350> Det står faktiskt none på tillverkare...
<K350> Det var ju lustigt
<peyam> japp
<peyam> då vet jag inte
<peyam> öppna o kolla
<peyam> i värsta fall
<peyam> ska du öka lr byta ut?
<K350> Inget ont som inte har något gott med sig. Jag ser nu att jag inte behöver köpa ngt extra minne. Det fanns tydligen två kort i och det sak räcka
<peyam> nice
<peyam> sj har jag 8 Gb o klara av det mesta
<K350> Jag har två sycken på 1GB var och det ska också räcka. Jag trodde jag bara hade 1GB
<peyam> hmm
<itmannen> Gooooood moooorning internet.
<hume> hej
<hume> jag har problem med audacity......i ubuntu 14.04. När jag försöker spela en mp3-fil så kommer det bara knaster. nån som känner igen det?
<Coffe> FYI, härlig dag åka hoj
<realubot> http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/may/20/telstra-plans-one-of-the-largest-wi-fi-hotspot-networks-in-the-world
<realubot> Kommentarer?
<realubot> Tack för era synpunkter. Jag tar med mig dem.
<einand> realubot: coolt
<einand> hatar folk som använder jpeg bilder
<Barre> hörru HeMan, harru nån erfarenhet av selinux? låt mig formulera frågan annorlunda... om en munin-plugin blockas av selinux, ligger problemet i selinux, i munin-pluginnen eller är det en kombination?
<maxjezy> tjenare lökringar!
<degn> tjena lök
<maxjezy> vad är upp?
<degn> wöörk
<degn> sjdå?
<maxjezy> what kind of work do you do?
<maxjezy> i'm zwappin teh internetz!
<maxjezy> ni med xchat, stör ni er på att inte kunna skriva ordet teh?
<realubot> maxjezy: Gör som de hårda grabbarna och använd Irssi istället.
<maxjezy> realubot, har irssi denna söta smarta sexiga funktion
 * maxjezy slaps realubot around a bit with a large trout
<maxjezy> de med linux kanske kan köra mIRC i wine för att få den funktionen
<David-A> strax på tv "Guru lurifax" Kunskapskanalen 19:20-20:20. en indisk filmare skapar, som ett experiment, en sekt i usa (repris av repris)
<maxjezy> behöver du skiljetecken där emellan experiment och en sekt
<maxjezy> tyckte det kändes konstigt att läsa
<David-A> ja, de två kommatecknen är som star- o slut-parentes, ta bort allt inom parentesen o du har fortfarande en grammatiskt fullständig och sakligt korrekt mening.
<David-A> borde jag använt tankestreck? ... skapar---som ett expriment---en sekt ...
<David-A> eller riktiga parenteser? ... skapar (som ett expriment) en sekt ...
<maxjezy> kanske använda lite textkod?
<maxjezy> färger, tjock text osv
<David-A> i stället för komma-tecken. nä, det är för modernt. i tidningar o böcker använder man komma-tecken. o svensk grammatik beskriver hur man använder komma, punkt, kolon osv, men inte *färger*.
<David-A> maxjezy: gillar du programmering?
<maxjezy> David-A: javisst
<maxjezy> jag kan ingen programmering dock
<David-A> låt mej fantisera. ett prog.språk där IF och IF (samma ord men olika färg) var olika instruktioner. den gröna motsv "if" och den röda "if not" i vanliga språk.
<maxjezy> inte alls dumt
<David-A> eller där färgen på en operator är signifikant. så blå division (/) är med decimaler o orange avrundar till heltal. 5/2 = 2.5 och 5/2 = 2
<David-A> maxjezy: jo, det dumma är att på svartvit skärm el svartvitt papper så ser man inte vad programmet *egentligen* gör
<David-A> katter, hundar o färgblinda kan inte heller läsa såna program
<David-A> (men de flesta fåglar o insekter kan)
<David-A> nyss på tv "Guru lurifax". så bra. o förvånansvärt positivt slut. (repris av repris)
<maxjezy> David-A, fast en snabb mouseover kan berätta vilken färg det är
<maxjezy> den kan presenteras med en hex kod
<maxjezy> pappersvarianten är dock svår
<maxjezy> men vem presenterar kod på papper?
<maxjezy> den går ju inte ens att köra på papper
<David-A> man kan ha braille-kod bakom ordet på papper så kan man känna med fingrarna vilken instruktion det är.
<David-A> fast det följer inte med i kopiatorn
<maxjezy> måste bara tipsa om public enemy #1 del 2 på svt1 23:25 ikväll.
<David-A> ja!
<maxjezy> eftersom jag tipsade om del ett så kändes det inte mer än rätt att tipsa om del två också
<itmannen> Att minska en partition går tämligen fort.Men att utöka en tar sådan tid att man funderar på självmord. :(
<maxjezy> itmannen: samma sak med pengar
<maxjezy> får så fort att förminska sin ekonomi men tar tid att utöka den.
<maxjezy> får=går
<maxjezy> men att fundera på självmord pga datorrelaterade grejer är att ta i
<maxjezy> går det inte att merge:a tomma partitioner med existerande as-snabbt?
<itmannen> Lugnet före stormen?
<NeverW8> Måste ju älska när sin host drar ur stömkabeln till servern
<itmannen> Den drog nog för mycket ström
<David-A> nä va dum han är. igen.
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<David-A> såg du inte filmen?
<realubot> Filmen?!?
<David-A> den som jezy tipsade om (*innan* sändningen) "l'ennemi public no 1" del 2
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-21
<coolbot95> Varför ska jag köpa dyr handdesinfektionsgrejs om man bara kan köpa en flaska T-röd?
<enmil> coolbot95: varför köpa toapapper när du kan torka dig med näven?
<coolbot95> För att det inte är i närheten av samma sak, enmil?
<enmil> det är inte t-röd och handdesinfektion heller
<enmil> men det räcker med vatten och tvål om man är riktigt skitig. allt annat är tramsigt
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeej
<itmannen> Morgonstund har guld i mun
<enmil> någon som pallar hjälpa mig få 256 färger? tput colors säger 8 fastän jag skrivit "export TERM=xterm-256color" i min .bashrc
<Barre> enmil: vad kör du för terminal, inte alla klarar 256 färger.
<enmil> Barre: fick hjälp i #linux. Fungerar nu :)
<enmil> mitt tmux spökade lite
<paul_andrew> Försöker sätta upp en mailgateway och är lite lost här. Den bygger nu på modoboa och postfix, Utåt är det en gatewayen som syns, internt ska det vara en standard smtp server. Försöker relaya mail till denna men fastnar vid domän uppslagning. Kan man använda sig av /etc/hosts för test eller måste den ha mx record för att skicka till en viss smtp server som ligger internt?
<paul_andrew> Testen utförs genom att skicka mail direct från gateway till intern smtp server.
<Barre> enmil: va härligt...
 * Barre lövs tmux
<larsemil> Barre: jag med.
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Biltema har ingen webbutik. Istället får man lägga till saker i en inköpslista som man sedan får skriva ut.
<coolbot95> Varför skulle en butik med namnet Biltema vilja hålla på och krångla med att skicka ut saker?
<coolbot95> Och ha folk att gå ned till postkontor och visa upp DDR-kort för att hämta ut varorna?
<coolbot95> Som det hörs på namnet är Biltema för Kjell-typer som har fyrhjulsdrivna truckar.
<coolbot95> De kör in en eftermiddag, går runt en kort stund och slänger därefter raskt upp varorna på bandet.
<coolbot95> Gärna ett och annat "mm" och "jao" inlagt här och där.
<larsemil> ddr-kort?
<coolbot95> larsemil: ID-kort/pass.
<HeMan> biltema hade postorder tidigare
<HeMan> de slutade för ett år sen har jag för mig
<larsemil> någon som kör vagrant?
<einand> larsemil: vad gör det
<larsemil> http://www.vagrantup.com/
<Miniisme> Hej
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam
<lord4163> Jag läste om BankID, vad kan jag göra för att motverka upphörandet av programmet till Linux?
<David-A> nu på tv "Dokument utifrån: Gasvapnet" Kunskapskanalen 21:55-22:50. (repris från sön, repris fre)
<David-A> nyss på tv "De obekväma: Peter Sunde" SVT1 22:00-22:30. farorna med övervakningssamhället. lita på överheten? FRA lovar att de inte övervakar svenskar. Obama lovar de inte övervakar vanliga amerikaner (repris fre)
<David-A> nu på tv "Conspiracy" SVT1 22:30-23:00. del 3, om Illuminati som kontrollerar hela världen. (repris fre)
<itmannen> Jag inbillar mig att vi kan läsa en progamtablå själva om vi är intresserade
<einand> David-A: du har ett sjukligt stort tv-tittande.
<itmannen> einand< Och ett nästan sjukligt behova att delge alla andra
<einand> nja, det tycker jag inte är så farligt när kanalen ändå är död
<itmannen> einand< Farligt är det nog inte. men onödig info
<itmannen> Är det någon som testat något från extix?
<itmannen> Har hört något om detta men minns ej
<itmannen> Vad jag förstår så gör han om Linux till sina egna varianter. Eller?
<einand> https://www.iis.se/blogg/telias-bredband-begransar-dns/
<madbear> alltså är David-A en bot ? :D
<madbear> jag får den känslan...
<David-A> madbear: David-A är inte en bot. Vad får dej att undra om alltså är David-A en bot ? :D
<madbear> David-A: tv infon du kopierar in?
<madbear> jag känner en bot, David-A heter han
<madbear> han pejstar tv-tablån i våran kanal
<madbear> :D
<David-A> David-A tänkte "Conspiracy" del 3, om Illuminati kunde vara intressant för Maxjezy, men Maxjezy är tydligen inte här
<madbear> ja jag måste kolla på båda programmen
<David-A> båda? de båda andra? den mittersta var för Maxjezy. fast blir du fascinerad av folk som tror det finns såna som är hälften människa o hälften rymdvarelse, så kan du se den mittersta också.
<madbear> haha ja jag råkade se slutet på den
<madbear> nej den kan jag väl avstå :D
<David-A> hej peyam!
<peyam> Hej David
<David-A> säj till när jag ska luta stalka dej :)
<peyam> du stör aldrig ;)
<David-A> peyam: känner du till turings test?
<peyam> nej faktiskt
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-22
<David-A> hej peyam!
<peyam> HEj David-A
<David-A> jag stör aldrig :)
<peyam> aldrig
<peyam>  :)
<David-A> peyam: känner du till turings test?
<peyam> nej
<David-A> förklaring finns på wikipedia. jag kan vänta.
<peyam> pluggar David-A
<David-A> bra
<David-A> matte, historia, språk? massor med kaffe o hög musik?
<peyam> Matte
<David-A> bra
<David-A> när jag skrev "kaffe" blev jag sugen på glass
<Linda^> Ät glass.
<David-A> det här är inte bra
<David-A> jag måste vara mer försiktig med vad jag skriver
<David-A> mmm straciatella
<Linda^> David-A: Ge mig glassen istället
<David-A> tack Linda^
<David-A> nä
<Linda^> nähä
<Linda^> skit i det då
<itmannen> Godmorgon världen och alla dess tillfälliga besökare
<peyam> gomorron :)
<peyam> har tenta om 6 timmar
<larsemil> lycka till
<Barre> mörrn mörrn..
<larsemil> god morgon jonas!
<Barre> Tjenis!
<Barre> någon som också upplevera att firefox (ver 29 och senare) har problem med att (ibland) stänga tabbar med tangentbordet om sidan innehåller flash?
<realubot_> Hur kommer det sig att vissa låtar som ligger i min spellista på Spotify inte fungerar längre? Klickar jag på låten så hoppar Spotify bara till en helt annan låt i spellistan?
<realubot> Men det kanske är tänkt att fungera så här med en lågbudgetstreamingtjänst. Man klickar för att få höra på Dancing in the dark med Sprängsten och får höra Thorn in my side med Eurythmics. Helt ologiskt.
<realubot> Jag menar att det kanske är för mycket begärt av gratisversionen av Spotify att den ska spela rätt låt?
<itmannen> realubot< Vad du är petig
 * itmannen sitter och filmar småfåglar
<paul_and1ew> Försöker få min postfix server att acceptera mail från alla domäner till en/flera domäner men jag får bara relay denied. Tror jag har missföstått någon inställning. Jag vill inte behöva lägga till alla domäner som det är tillåtet att skicka ifrån.
<einand> itmannen: bara dom inte är nakna
<itmannen> einand< nä då dom har en fjäderskrud
<itmannen> Kan fåglar vara nakna?
<itmannen> Japansk nakenfågel?
<Barre> paul_and1ew: hur menar du? Antingen så talar du om för postfix att relaya allt eller så talar du om vilka domäner den får relaya för.  Du kan ju i.o.f.s tala om för postfix att acceptera relay från en specifik IP eller IP-range, det gör du m.h.a. mynetworks i postfix-konfigurationen
<paul_and1ew> Barre: det är en emailgateway jag håller på att sätta upp. Jag vill tex att alla ska kunna skicka till min användare i min maildomän.
<Barre> paul_and1ew: ahh.. så det är vilka domäner som postfix skall acceptera att ta emot mail för? Om det är flera domäner då kan du använda virtual_mailbox_domains för detta, men det finns redan färdiga system/databaser du kan använda, exempelvis modoboa (som jag själv håller på att migrera till)..
<paul_and1ew> Barre: ja precis, jag vill ju att vem som hellst ska kunna skicka till mina domäner men jag vill inte att det ska vara ett öppet relä. Gatewayn tar hand om spam och virus och och vidarebefodrar all till en vanlig smtp. Det är en modoba jag har satt upp. Förutom att den inte vill acceptera mail till min domän så funkar det.
<Barre> paul_andrew: ok, vad använder du på den "vanliga smtp"-maskinen? är det också en postfix? om så är fallet, hur har du konfigurerat den? nyttjar den virtual_mailbox_domains, om så är fallet så konfigurerar du gatewayn på samma sätt, i exempelvis modoboas fall så har du ju en sql-domain.cf fil som definerar hur den skall slå upp domännamnen som är accepterade.
<paul_andrew> den vanliga smtp är också en postfix och det är bara en poc istället för exchange server. Det enda jag har verifierat med den är att det går att skicka mail via telnet.
<Barre> så, du kan ta emot mail på "den vanliga" postfix-installationen men får relay-denied på gateway-postfix? Jämför de två main.cf filerna så hittar du kanske vad det är som strular. Måste iväg till kund nu men är säkert online senare ikväll, jag pingar till när jag är tillbaka så kanske vi kan leta vidare (om inte något annan snäll själ hinner hjälpa dig klart innan) :)
<paul_andrew> Barre: Kanon! Uppskattar verkligen din hjälp =)
<itmannen> Det är bra att logga in här för då får man lugn och ro.:)
<Barre> ping paul_andrew, är på plats igen med lite strötid då och då. Så, hur slår du upp domänerna i din "vanliga" postfix?
<purity^> Philip5,
<Philip5> purity^:
<purity^> Philip5, bra eller?
<Philip5> purity^: jo förutom att jag just flashade min androidlur med en rom som ger bootloop :(
<Barre> bootloop låter som en DJ community... To night only.. BootLoop on stage... *unz* *unz* *unz* *unz*
<Philip5> Barre: hehe, det låter roligare iaf
 * Barre känner att han bidrar väldigt mycket till diskussionen.. sorry..
<realubot> itmannen: Jag använder den här kanalen som meditationsrum. Tyst och stilla.
<paul_andrew> Barre: dessa slås upp via mysql, på samma sätt som enligt guiden http://modoboa.readthedocs.org/en/latest/getting_started/plugins.html#postfix-relay-domains-support
<paul_andrew> Barre: mail funkar ut från smtp server, men mailar jag in i till gateway blir det bara en loop.
<Philip5> purity^: själv då?
<paul_andrew> Barre: och relayn från gateway ser ut såhär i modoboa host: example.dk target host: sqmail01.example.dk samt att enabled är iklickad.
<Barre> paul_andrew: Du har alltså installerat modoboa på gateway-maskinen?
<paul_andrew> Barre: exakt, tanken är att man ska kunna leta upp eventuella mail som då fastnat i filtret och sedan släppa dess därifrån.
<Barre> paul_andrew: ahh.. då börjar även jag förstå :), och du har lagt till alla relay-domains i modoboa? Vad använder du för backend för modoboa, mysql eller?
<paul_andrew> Barre: jag har lagt till relayet som jag beskrev ovan, jag kan tex skicka mail från gmail in till gateway och gateway skickar vidare till smtp. Smtp servern skickar sedan vidare till gateway och så håller den på fram och tillbacka typ 30 hopp.
<paul_andrew> *tillbaka.
<Barre> paul_andrew: nu förstår jag inte igen. gateway kör relay till din "vanliga" postfix men det är den som kör denied?
<paul_andrew> som det är satt i modoboa(gateway) ligger nu en relaydomän example.dk som pekar på den interna "vanliga" postfix.
<Barre> och den "vanliga" postfix kör reject på den?
<paul_andrew> Nej det verkar inte så; den interna adressen från gatewayn är tillagd till mynetworks i den vanliga smtp servern.
<paul_andrew> Sen har jag satt  transports till: * smtp:antispam.internaldomain.local
<paul_andrew> error från mail.log just nu är: Error: too many hops (in reply to end of DATA command))
<Barre> och example.dk är en valid domän på den vanliga postfix? Det verkar ju som gateway skickar till den vanliga som skickar dill gateway som skickar till den vanliga..
<paul_andrew> exakt, den vanliga är inte synlig utåt utan det är bara gatewayn som är synlig utåt. Men båda interna adresserna antispam.example.dk samt sqmail01.example.dk är reggad i den interna dnsen.
<Barre> då undrar jag (och förmodligen du också) varför sqmail.example.dk inte förstår att mail till example.dk inte levereras till mail-boxarna utan istället skickas till antispam.example.dk istället. Så konfigurationsmissen torde ligga på sqmail01.example.dk's postfix.
<realubot> "Facebooks mobilapp kan nu lyssna på och identifiera musik och tv-program som spelas i bakgrunden."
<realubot> James Bond hade blivit avundsjuk.
<Barre> paul_andrew: om du skickar ett mail till en användare från en klient direkt till sqmail01.example.dk, levereras det då korrekt?
<paul_andrew> nej, det gör den inte.
<Barre> paul_andrew: då är det kanske där vi lägga fokus :). Hur har du satt upp den "vanliga" postfix då? Är det också en modoboa?
<paul_andrew> Nop det är vanlig internet host.
<paul_andrew> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9vA30eGu
<Barre> paul_andrew: den maskinen accepterar ju mail till sqmail01.example.local, localhost.example.local samt localhost. Inte till example.dk. Du måste lägga till example.dk i mydestination. Säkerställ också att filen /etc/mailname innehåller example.dk, för det är innehållet i den som avgör vilken domän som användarna skickar mail ifrån.
<Barre> alternativt så ändrar du myorigin i main.cf istället för att ändra i /etc/mailname
<paul_andrew> samma sak igen den skickar mailen mellan servrarna bara.
<paul_andrew> Barre: här är konfen för gateway: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Dt8bVZ3P
<paul_andrew> såhär ser master ut på gateway: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4SpKbU7c
<paul_andrew> jag misstänker att inställningar från master overrider det från main.
<coolbot95> Bra svenska.
<paul_andrew> Hahaha
<paul_andrew> afk
<itmannen> ,3
<vbbbgh> är det flera som har råkat ut för att datorn fryser. I386
<itmannen> Inget är som väntans tider
<coolbot95> Min dator har behaglig värme.
<coolbot95> Datorn krigar med luftkonditioneraren om vem som kan värma upp/kyla ned rummet.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-23
<maxjezy> någon som har swedbank och kan kolla om den oragne:a "logga in" rutan längst upp till höger på swedbank.se fungerar
<maxjezy> eller om den loopar och leder en tillbaka till startsidan
<maxjezy> iofs, behöver inte ha swedbank för att testa, vem som helst kan klicka på den
<realubot> Jag kan testa nu.
<maxjezy> installerade firefox, där funkar det
<maxjezy> nu funkar det i chrome med
<realubot> Fungerar inte för mig i Firefox.
<realubot> Jag kommer tillbaka till startsidan i Firefox.
<maxjezy> efter typ 100 försök lyckas det i båda webläsarna
<realubot> Men i Chrome fungerade det nyss.
<realubot> Mm, jag misstänkte att det inte var webbläsarspecifikt.
<maxjezy> jag ska iväg på något möte och behöver lite pengar så jag behövde kolla att jag hade pengar på kontot
<Barre> paul_andrew: börja med att få i gång den "vanliga" mailservern så att den kan ta emot mail för de domäner du skall ha. När det fungerar så sätt i gång med gateway-maskinen
<realubot> Är Kunskapskanalen gratis?
<Barre> kunskapskanalen ingår i tv-licensen, så nej. den är inte gratis
<itmannen> realubot< Public Service
<itmannen> Går att se via svtplay även utan licens
<Barre> även en dator innefattas av tv-licensen så nej, det går inte.
<Barre> du kan i.o.f.s. se allt gratis så länge någon annan betalar för det :)
<Barre> typ på bibliotek eller grannens dator/tv
<itmannen> Jag har ingen licens. Funkar bra att se svtplay ändå.
<Barre> jo, men det innebär inte att det är gratis bara för att du valt att inte betala
<itmannen> Precis
<Barre> precis?
<itmannen> Precis så
<Barre> du kan titta på TV utan licens också. men det svarar inte på orginalfrågan vilket var om kunskapskanalen är gratis
<itmannen> Varför betala för alltnär det mesta bara är skräp
<itmannen> Barre< Helt rätt
<itmannen> PP kommer inte in i EU så dom kan inte strida om det framgent
<itmannen> Dom kommer att få ca 2%
<itmannen> Detta enligt dagens mätningar
<senate> konstigt när det typ varit knäpptyst från dom sen förra eu-valet
<itmannen> senate< Ett enfrågeparti har inte såmycket att komma med
<itmannen> Men jag tror att man inte får diskuttera politik i denna kanal. Eller?
<senate> bra regel :)
<itmannen> senate< Jodå. Men det fattas några andra regler
<itmannen> Men enligt säkra? källor ska offtopic vara tillåtet nu
<itmannen> I vilken grad vet jag ej
<itmannen> Barre< Vad säger du?
<Barre> är det tyst i kanalen och ingen tar illa upp så gör inte jag det heller men jag personligen tycker det finns bättre kanaler för sådana diskussioner. :)
<itmannen> Ok. Kan nog instämma
<itmannen> Försvann våra offtopickanal?
<itmannen> Allt vad gäller Linux/Ubuntu verkar ha försvunnit som samtalsämne
<Barre> det är bara att starta en kanal. /j #SnatterSnatter  så skapas en kanal som man kan göra vad man vill i.
<Barre> om man nu vill döpa kanalen till SnatterSnatter förstås
<itmannen> Aha
<itmannen> Då vore det kanske bättre att flytta t.ex TV-tablåer och annat ovidkommande till en sådan kanal.
<Barre> Jag håller fullständigt med dig i det
<itmannen> Tack
<itmannen> Jag vill inte verka taskig. Men det vore väl bra om denna kanal uterfick sitt ändamål. Att hjälpa nödställda med ubuntu
<itmannen> *Ã¥terfick
<realubot> Barre: Bibliotek är inte gratis.
<realubot> Inte mer gratis än SVT.
<realubot> itmannen: PP är inget enfrågeparti längre. Troberg har ju utvidgat politiken genom att t.ex. lyfta fram HBTQ-frågor.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är just för att den här kanalen har återgått till att handla om Ubuntu/Linux som nästan ingen är aktiv när någon kommer in och ställer en fråga.
<realubot> Låter vansinnigt att man ska behöva betala för en skärmdump som används som bevisning: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.562626/skarmdumpens-pris--340-000-kronor?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+idg%2Fvzzs+%28IDG.se%3A+Hetaste+IT-nyheterna+fr%C3%A5n+IDG.se%29
<vbbbgh> he he dyr skärmdump
<realubot> vbbbgh: Är du ny här eller? Känner inte igen ditt nick.
<realubot> itmannen: Häng inte upp dig på det där med HBTQ för då åker du bara på en ban igen.
<vbbbgh> har inte varit aktiv. men har läst en del
<realubot> vbbbgh: Jag var bara nyfiken.
<realubot> Sommaren kom det här året också. Det går inte att skydda sig. Varmt som tusan.
<coolbot95> Hmm...
<coolbot95> Vet någon vem som spelade in/framförde "Min kära lilla ponny"-låten? Alltså denna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSbiZz1dH7c
<coolbot95> Och ang. skärmdumpar som bevis... är de dumma i huvudet?
<coolbot95> Vem som helst kan fejka skärmdumpar.
<coolbot95> Det är inte bevis.
<coolbot95> Aha. Hittade: "Min ponny är en barnsång på svenska med text och musik av Gullan Bornemark."
<maxjezy> Bang bang!
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej.
<realubot> maxjezy: Inget bang bang i kanalen.
<itmannen> realubot< Du tänker nog på gangbang. Det får man inte göra här
<realubot> itmannen: Det är bra itis att du håller koll på reglerna.
<maxjezy> intressant, söker man på gangbang på google och aktiverar safe search så försvinner alla alternativ
<maxjezy> finns inget "safe" gangbang
<maxjezy> EU val debatten idag var toppen
<realubot> Jag såg den också.
<realubot> Man har sett sämre debatter.
<realubot> einand: Hälsa PP-Chrille att han inte ska avbryta människor under debatter.
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du vill se en dålig debatt så titta på debatten på dn.se mellan Fi och SD.
<realubot> Den är så dålig att den nästan är bra.
<maxjezy> jag kan tänka mig det
<maxjezy> två hatpartier som hatar varandra i debatt
<realubot> Jag tror det är valets sämsta debatt.
<maxjezy> någon som vet hjur man tar bort linus svenning från spotify
<maxjezy> måste jag skapa ett nytt konto?
<realubot> Vem är det?
<realubot> Du?
<maxjezy> nej, det är någon fjant som gör covers på redan dåliga låtar
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Han spammar Spotify.
<maxjezy> typ, han har ingenting att säga så han upprepar det som redan är sagt
<realubot> Det där störde jag mig på också när jag använde Spotify. Att covers listas när man söker original.
<maxjezy> och har han något att säga så gråter han
<realubot> Det borde gå att filtrera bort covers.
<maxjezy> jag har lånat ut min spotify så nu framstår jag som ett homo om någon ser mina stationer.
<maxjezy> lyssnar på lite homofientlig rastafarimusik nu för att väga upp det.
<maxjezy> Nah mean!
<realubot> Ni måste ju kolla på debatten mellan Fi och SD på dn.se.
<maxjezy> jag ska göra det efter att jag lyssnat på pimper's paradise
<maxjezy> både bob marleys och damian marleys versioner
<maxjezy> det är okej att göra covers på låtar som pappsen gjort.
<realubot> Det är nog inte bara den sämsta debatten inför EU-valet. Det är nog den sämsta valdebatten någonsin.
<maxjezy> har du glömt bort göran och carl debattera?
<realubot> maxjezy: Titta igenom hela debatten. Den är 30 min.
<madbear> vilken?
<realubot> maxjezy: Den här håller så låg nivå. Dåliga retoriker, dåligt pålästa, förolämpar varandra m.m.
<realubot> maxjezy: På dn.se finns en debatt mellan Fi och SD. Den är så dålig så man skäms för deras skull.
<maxjezy> realubot, jo du sa det :)
<madbear> fast du menade madbear ?
<madbear> hej på er gubbar
<madbear> görs?
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> försöker tvätta av mig den smutsiga känslan av kapitalism
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var till madbear.
<maxjezy> realubot, sa jag att jag börjat jobba?
<maxjezy> madbear, vad gör du nuförtiden?
<maxjezy> rastar hunden?
<madbear> typ
<madbear> durå?
<madbear> vars jobbar du nudå?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du sa något om att du smugglar hundar.
<maxjezy> stadsbyggnadskontoret
<realubot> maxjezy: Och får betalt av Arbetsförmedlingen för att göra det.
<maxjezy> realubot, 4 sure!
<realubot> ;)
<coolbot95> Sluta använda Spotify. Använd lokala MP3- och FLAC-filer på din egen hårddisk, samt foobar2000.
<coolbot95> Då kan ingen ändra i låtar, tracka vad du lyssnar på, censurera bort dig/artister o.s.v.
<coolbot95> Och om Internet går ned kan du fortfarande lyssna på musik.
<maxjezy> coolbot95, vad är det för fel på vinyler då?
<maxjezy> det är idiotsäkert dessutom.
<maxjezy> finns vettiga artister som släpper på kasett ännu
<realubot> coolbot95: Sant.
<realubot> Man borde köra med lokala flac.
<maxjezy> det viktiga är inte vilket format man lyssnar på, utan vad man lyssnar på.
<maxjezy> de flesta snackar bara skit i sin musik
<realubot> Det kan vara vettigt att överväga öppna format.
<realubot> Typ FLAC.
<realubot> Men Spotify är så smiiiidigt.
<realubot> coolbot95: Varför just foobar?
<realubot> coolbot95: Varför inte mplayer eller någon annan musikspelare i Linux?
<realubot> maxjezy: Sitter du och drar en tarzan till SD/Fi eller vad gör du?
<coolbot95> Minns inte om jag någonsin kört mplayer.
<coolbot95> Men foobar2000 är i alla fall mycket bättre än allt annat för att spela *musik*.
<coolbot95> Sättet man kan enkelt söka och göra spellistor och spara dem.
<realubot> madbear: Maddy. Du är passiv i kanalen. Vad gör du av all tid som du spenderade här när du var ung?
<realubot> coolbot95: Finns foobar ens till Linux?
<realubot> Sist jag hörde om den var nog när jag använde Winblows.
<coolbot95> http://www.foobar2000.org/download <-- Tydligen inte.
<coolbot95> Allt bra finns bara till Windows.
<coolbot95> Samma med Media Player Classic.
<realubot> itmannen: Hacker. Wake up. Vilken musikspelare är det som gäller för dig i Linux?
<madbear> realubot: jag har ingen aning
<coolbot95> Det mesta som är multi-plattform är bajs.
<madbear> vi hade ju våran offtopic
<madbear> och våra bråk :D
<realubot> madbear: Vad då ingen aning? Du måste ju vet vad du gör?
<realubot> madbear: Det var tider det.
<realubot> madbear: Jag saknar mitt kärleksgnabb med einand.
<coolbot95> Jag har ställt in "global hotkeys" för F9-F12. Otroligt praktiskt. Vad jag än gör (t.ex. fullskärm) behöver jag bara trycka F9 för att pausa/spela, F10 för att hoppa till nästa, F11 för att mute:a/av-mute:a samt F12 för att slumpa fram en ny låt.
<coolbot95> Inte hålla på och byta till rätt fönster och trycka på knappar.
 * realubot <3 shortcut keys.
<maxjezy> jag kör reggaeradio på spotify nu
<realubot> hm, det heter inte shortcut keys.
<realubot> Vad heter det?
<realubot> Inte hotkeys heller.
<maxjezy> keyboard shortcuts
<realubot> maxjezy: Just det. Så är det det brukar kallas.
<realubot> coolbot95: Det finns ju xmms i Linux.
<realubot> xmms2
<coolbot95> Jag säger det inte gärna, men jag måste säga det: allt suger i Linux.
<coolbot95> Nästan allt som är öppen källkod märks verkligen att det är just det.
<coolbot95> Blender är väl typ den enda applikationen som känns någorlunda polerad, men den var ju kommersiell från början.
<realubot> Jag håller inte med. Det är en fördel att man slipper all reklam som alltid ingår i Windblows gratisprogram.
<coolbot95> De "köpte ju ut" Blender.
<maxjezy> coolbot95, fast det beror ju knappast pga att den var kommersiell
<coolbot95> Och gjorde den FOSS.
<coolbot95> Det går inte ens att jämföra GIMP med Photoshop, t.ex.
<coolbot95> Inte ens Photoshop 6.0 från millennieskiftet.
<maxjezy> om något så är framgången med blender just att den är öppen
<maxjezy> men jag håller i princip med dig
<maxjezy> de flesta programmen "alternativen" till alla bra program i windows är skit i linux.
 * realubot <3 CLI.
<realubot> Linux <3 CLI
 * realubot <3 Linux.
<realubot> Vad gillar ni mitt fjortisspråk?
<realubot> <3
<maxjezy> snyggt
<realubot> *puss*
<coolbot95> Majj lajjka dajjs pjåk.
<coolbot95> *fNizZaH*
<maxjezy> byta nick till realsnuttis?
<realubot> Ja just det.
<realubot> Vad var snuttis nu igen? Det var något med Lunar va?
<realubot> Typ vänner på Lunarstorm?
<coolbot95> realubot: Reklamhelvetet är en helt skild sak.
<coolbot95> Det heter inte *puss*. Det heter *pUzZAh*
<coolbot95> Och sedan är inte Photoshop gratis... inte på långa vägar...
<coolbot95> Tvärt om förbannat jävla dyrt.
<coolbot95> Det ändrar dock inte på det faktum att alla FOSS-alternativ suger.
<coolbot95> Vad gäller de flesta slags program.
<coolbot95> Ja...
<realubot> Det största problemet till Gimp tror jag är bristen på tutorials.
<coolbot95> Men vill inte snacka i den här DDR-loggade kanalen.
<realubot> Haha.
<realubot> Är det ett krav att kanalen måste loggas eller varför gör man det?
<maxjezy> det är en gammal grej, man trodde att folk skulle hålla sig till problemlösning, och att google skulle hitta träffar i loggarna.
<realubot> Framförallt är det ett krav att logga och publicera loggarna på nätet?
<maxjezy> men eftersom allt annat än lösningar till problem i linux diskuteras så är det ett helvete.
<realubot> Värdelöst att hitta lösningen på problem i loggar.
<coolbot95> realubot: De är övervakningsfetischister.
<coolbot95> Eller något.
<coolbot95> Ingen vettig förklaring har angivits.
<maxjezy> ja, eftersom det är färskvara och eftersom lösningarna oftast är väldigt individuella.
<maxjezy> eftersom linux inte har något hårdvarustöd att snacka om.
<realubot> Ja. För att inte säga direkt fel.
<realubot> maxjezy: IRC-loggar för problemlösning är skräp jämfört med t.ex. Ubuntu Ask.
<realubot> Det är bra tycker jag.
 * maxjezy likes linux
<realubot> Bättre än forum t.o.m.
<maxjezy> har lyssnat flera timmar på spotify utan reklam
<maxjezy> de verkar ha skippat reklam i gratisalternativet
<realubot> Jag testade deras webbtjänst för första gången för några dagar sedan och jag hörde inte heller någon reklam. Konstigt nog så ser man inte ikoner men det kanske beror på Adblock eller NoScript.
<madbear> realubot: jag försöker komma tillbaka
<madbear> i min takt
<realubot> madbear: Är du utbränd?
<madbear> nej, durå?
<realubot> madbear: Always.
<realubot> madbear: Nej. Inte än.
<realubot> madbear: Kodar du något kul då?
<realubot> Kanalen dödde.
<maxjezy> kapten röd är fasiken gött i gött.
<madbear> kodar lite saker jepp
<madbear> men inget värt att nämna, än
<realubot> madbear: Det låter ruskigt hemligt det du kodar.
<madbear> realubot: nejdå
<madbear> vad fördriver du tiden med då?
<realubot> madbear: Tja. Jag vet inte hur jag får tiden att gå faktiskt. IRC:ar lite, surfar lite, läser lite ...
<realubot> Dagarna går och jag med dem.
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-24
<maxjezy> here we aah!
<realubot> einand: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sociolekt
<realubot> Vad tror ni om bildskärmar med inbyggt solarium?
<realubot> Ansiktssolarium.
<realubot> Med standardinställningar att det bara används under sommarmånaderna.
<madbear> det e väl då man inte behöver?
<itmannen> Nu har jag dristat mig till att install vnstat php frontend även i denna laptop.Trevligt att se grafiskt
<itmannen> Även om vnstat redan finns i terminalen som kommando
<itmannen> Iom att jag redan har apache2 så är det ganska enkelt att fixa
<itmannen> Fast egentligen är det väl konsten om onödigt vetande
<itmannen> För dom som harett maxtak på sin anslutning kunde det nog vara mer nyttigt att se
<recharge> Hej..
<recharge> Jag har ubuntu 12.04 och min dator frös igår kväll och alldeles nyligen.. Var tvungen att starta om datorn.. Modemet visade att den hade tappat internetkopplingen med datorn och WAN lös gult.. Hörde med isp om vad det kunde vara men de sa att jag inte haft någon  bruten internetkoppling.. Vidare sa de att det kunde bero på datorn.. Är det någon uppdatering som gått fel eller kanske någon som görsö
<recharge> försöker göra intrång eller något.. Kanske något vanligt fel.. Vill ju inte b
<recharge> ehöva köpa ny dator..
<recharge> ?
<huttan> recharge: Förhoppningsvis inte. Men din förklaring räcker inte riktigt för o kunna gissa vad som är fel
<recharge> vad ska jag göra huttan?
<huttan> recharge: Kan du starta upp datorn och pinga din bredbandsrouter?
<recharge> hur pingar jag i linux?
<huttan> samma som i windows
<recharge> har glömt hur..
<huttan> i terminal: ping ip
<recharge> då måste jag veta modemets ip va?
<huttan> ja, det interna
<recharge> det vet jag ju inte..
<huttan> recharge: ring hem en tekniker...
<recharge> huttan: okej.. jag hittade min ip.. pingar nu och det verkar normalt.. (tror jag) den håller ff på
<huttan> recharge: Om du testar pinga ftp.sunet.se vad händer då?
<recharge> 64 bytes 64 bytes from ftp.sunet.se (194.71.11.69): icmp_req=62 ttl=53 time=23.5 ms
<recharge> håller på så hela tiden med olika responstider
<huttan> recharge: då verkar ditt hemnnät och kopplingen till internet fungera
<recharge> jo.. frågan var bara vad som hände förut och varför.. när datorn frös
<huttan> recharge: det går inte säga. Om du vill veta det så får du läsa igenom loggar
<recharge> huttan: okej
<huttan> recharge: datorn kan frysa av många olika anledningar
<huttan> recharge: om du öppnar /var/log/syslog så kanske du kan hitta problemet
<recharge> finns ingen syslog där.. däremot andra loggar huttan
<huttan> recharge: kör du ubuntu?
<recharge> ja.. 12.04
<huttan> konstigt. Trodde den fanns i alla
<recharge> ahh.. den kanske är dold
<recharge> nä
<huttan> du måste va root eller använda sudo för o läsa den som standard tror jag
<recharge> .log filerna kan jag läsa, men lastlog och faillog hänvisar till att öppna med något speciellt program
<huttan> recharge: sudo cat /var/log/syslog
<huttan> recharge: vad händer då?
<Screedo> godkväll
<recharge> nu kom det upp lite grejer
<Screedo> tid för middag
<huttan> recharge: kolla runt tiden när den dog om du kommer ihåg när det va
<recharge> klockslaget kommer inte med i den huttan
<recharge> jag menar när det hände
<huttan> recharge: det finns äldre också ... ta en titt i /var/log/
<recharge> datorn frös på 14:53 eller något.. den här börjar på 16:51
<huttan> recharge: syslog.1 .2 osv
<recharge> okej
<recharge> provar
<huttan> du måste packa upp dom dock
<recharge> syslog.1 börjar 11:10 när det hände mycket men slutar  11.20
<recharge> hur packar jag upp syslog2?
<huttan> recharge: gunzip
<recharge> permission denied
<recharge> ser syslog1 och syslog2 med cat kommando framför.. men kan inte packa upp syslog.3.gz
<recharge> använde gunzip -d  syslog.3.gz
<HeMan> recharge: du kan använda zcat
<recharge> tack HeMan
<recharge> huttan: tack för hjälpen.. ska läsa igenom loggarna och se om jag hittar något  :)
<huttan> HeMan: det visste jag inte, tack för tipset!
<maxjezy> ratatataaaa!
<maxjezy> någon som lirat nya wolfenstein?
<coolbot95> En rulltårta om natten sitter fint.
<coolbot95> Bakar mitt på natten.
<andyland> Jag har två failade diskar på en ubuntu 12.04 maskin som jag behöver försöka reparera. Har ni någon rekommendation på en bra live CD för det?
<andyland> ext3 kör dom diskarna kanske är bra att påpeka
<andyland> gparted eller?
#ubuntu-se 2014-05-25
<realubot> Går bronsmatchen på TV4?
<realubot> Vad är 12:an för jävla kanal?
<realubot> Hur kan man sända en bronsmatch i hockey där Sverige spelar i TV12?!?
<realubot> "Söndag den 25 maj sänder vi Sveriges hela bronsmatch för Hockey-VM i TV4."
<realubot> Där kröp det fram.
<realubot> SvDs kan ta väck sajtens nya sätt att visa nyheter på.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det är någon sorts anpassning till smarta enheter men fult är det.
<einand> realubot: ser ut som svt, och gp
 * itmannen känner sig väldigt nöjd just nu
<itmannen> Sitter alla klistrade framför valvakan?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tänkte bänka mig nu. Om jag inte redan har missat den.
<realubot> Men valvakor är inte lika spännande nu som förr. Spänningsmomentet har förvunnit när resultatet presenteras så snabbt.
<realubot> itmannen: Är du nöjd över att Fi kom in eller vad?
<HeMan> 48.8% valdeltagande (preliminärt)
<HeMan> 100 valdistrikt kvar att räkna
<HeMan> då är iofs inte förtidsrösterna med
<realubot> Men hur högt var det förra valet då?
<HeMan> 43.8%
<HeMan> så det är en ökning
<recharge> det pratades om ett 51% -igt valdeltagande i valvakan
<recharge> eller om det var 53%.. något sådant
<realubot> HeMan: Mm. Jag läste att man förutspådde en ökning.
<realubot> recharge: Precis.
<realubot> maxjezy: Valvaka!
<HeMan> förtidsrösterna kan dra upp valdeltagandet en del
<HeMan> tror förtidsrösterna kommer under onsdagen
<coolbot95> Jag vill ha geléhallon.
<coolbot95> En massa jävla geléhallon.
<coolbot95> Supersugen på just det just nu.
<coolbot95> Men det är 9 timmar tills en butik öppnar.
<HeMan> coolbot95: det får inte verka fattigt, ta taxi dit det finns något nattöppet!
 * realubot funderar på om det är så svårt att göra eget lösgodis.
<realubot> Junilistan kan de ta väck. 0,3 %. lika bra att slå igen butiken.
<realubot> PP kan nog också ta ner skylten.
<coolbot95> HeMan: Verka fattigt?
<HeMan> coolbot95: tar du taxi till närmsta ort som har något öppet så verkar du inte fattig!
<HeMan> yey, valmyndigheten kör ipv6 i år!
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-18
<recharge> morrn
<recharge> någon som kan tipsa om något bra layout program? ska göra en affish.. har skissat i libre office men blir ju inte samma sak.. scribus är lite svårt tycker jag.. använder ubuntu 14.04.. tacksam för hjälp  :)
<senate> recharge: prova https://www.lucidpress.com/
<recharge> senate: tack, verkar vara bra.. ska kolla mer senare..
<senate> annars är det nog scribus som gäller om man inte kör wintendo och indesign
<Hund> senate: Wintendo åsyftar på att man enbart använder Windows till att spela på. ;)
<recharge> senate: vad menas med indesign?
<Hund> recharge: Det är ett program.
<Hund> http://www.adobe.com/se/products/indesign.html
<recharge> Hund: Finns inte i programcentralen
<recharge> ska kolla
<Hund> Det finns bara till Windows och Mac OS X.
<recharge> ok
<molgrum> hmm, det finns två rader i slutet av min sources.list som inte hittas. är det smart att radera dom?
<molgrum> deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring multiverse
<molgrum> deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring universe
<NeverW8> lägg till en # framför båda raderna sålänge om du inte vet vad du ska med dem till
<molgrum> ok
<NeverW8> :)
<molgrum> det är precise jag kör
<molgrum> så det är det enda raring som finns
<molgrum> tycker det är mystiskt :/
<molgrum> hur dom har hamnat där
<molgrum> det är inga problem att uppgradera till 14.04 om man har dom raderna?
<Amoz> molgrum, kommentera ut dem så ska det inte vara nån fara
<molgrum> ok tack, jag försöker
<Amoz> molgrum, anledningen till varför de inte hittas är för att raring har nått end-of-life.
<molgrum> aah
<Amoz> vilken version är du på just nu?
<molgrum> 12.04
<molgrum> måste nog installera update-manager-core
<Amoz> jag är nyfiken på vem som har lagt in dem raderna där då :P
<molgrum> jag med
<molgrum> har en till fråga, om det är paket som "hålls tillbaka". vad gör man då? :)
<molgrum> dist-upgrade verkar vara rekommenderat
<chees> hay
<chees> nån som kör netflix i ubuntu?
<hplc> det är väl den där "Comphoolio"-lösningen för det i ubuntu?
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-19
<recharge> morrn
<NeverW8> Gäsp...
<Hund> Mors
<NeverW8> Hej hej
<NeverW8> Hmm
<NeverW8> Har ubuntu 15.04 infört systemd?
<NeverW8> Snacka om att man ligger efter
<andol> Jorå, framtiden är här :)
<NeverW8> Mjo det var väl på tiden :P
<Hund> Äsch, menar du att dom var långsam? ;P
<NeverW8> Vad är det för problem med min screen idag alltså.. känns som någon vart inne i mitt system för att jävlas
<NeverW8> http://alpackashare.com/uploads/1.%20ssh%202015-05-19%2008-50-14.png2015-05-19-06-50-25_555add313fd2b.jpg
<NeverW8> That länk
<Hund> LOL
<Hund> Inte ens nära det jag skrev. :P
<NeverW8> Roligaste är att jag får fullt med "broken characters" i ubuntu-se bara
<NeverW8> när jag förstår det Hund x)
<Hund> Kanske något med kanalen? :P
<NeverW8> Möjligt att det ligger på min sida
<NeverW8> Tror det möjligtvis kan vara någon plugin som strular till detta..
<NeverW8> Tisdagar är seriöst värre än måndagar
<Hund> haha
<NeverW8> TLDR; Det finns hamburgare som fontval
<NeverW8> https://askubuntu.com/questions/625021/how-can-i-make-my-shell-prompt-look-like-a-cheeseburger?stw=2
<NeverW8> Fick ju dagen att bli lite bättre
 * Hund petar på Zambezi
<Hund> Köpte du någon klocka?
<chas> hej
<chas> kör nån magine i ubuntu>?
<hplc> ändelsen *.pl   står det för Perl eller Prolog?, båda använder det som ändelse
<gusnan> hplc: bättre svar än så får du nog inte.
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-20
<recharge> morrn
<Hund> Morgon
<NeverW8> Morn
<recharge> Jag har börjat använda kodi till ubuntu 14.04 tack vare Hund  Verkar bra. Går det att koppla spotify till den med?  Finns spotify för wine? Hur kör man bäst spotify ubuntu 14.04? Är det via webbläsaren?
<Barre> recharge: du kör bäst med linux klienten
<recharge> Barre: Du menar i terminalen eller i något program som finns i programcentralen?
<recharge> Funkar det här på gratis versionen på stationär dator?   http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu
<Barre> https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/  (kräver i.o.f.s. betalversionen av spotify)
<recharge> Då är det inte aktuellt just nu. Jag provar spotify i webbläsaren så länge tror jag. Vad hände förresten med spotify och wine förut? Funkade ett tag när jag körde typ ubuntu 12.04 eller något - kommer inte ihåg riktigt. På sistone har  spelat gratis versionen i webbläsaren...
<recharge> Vore bra med en ikon i unity menar jag - för enklare tillgång. Barre
<Barre> förstår inte riktigt vad du menar, klart som korvspad det är en ikon med :)
<recharge> jag har kört spotify med wine tidigare Barre. Men det var buggar.
<Barre> ok, det har jag inte gjort :) premium med native linux-client fungerar fint
<larsemil> _tror_ inte man behöver betalversionen för at köra linuxklienten
<Barre> det är möjligt, men så var det från början ialla fall
<larsemil> recharge: annars går det ju att lägga till en webbapp också i unity.
<larsemil> recharge: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31427/how-do-i-put-a-web-application-on-the-launcher
<recharge> okej larsemil. Ska prova  :)
<larsemil> men att föredra är ju linuxversionen
<recharge> linuxversionen verkar kräva en nyckel
<recharge> ska prova webb app när jag har mer tid
<recharge> måste kila
<matachi> Är inte Linux-versionen eftersatt medan Wine-versionen buggar?
<recharge> tack Barre och larsemil så länge  :)
<larsemil> recharge: kräver ingen nyckel
<larsemil> recharge: står i instruktionerna hur man får den
<larsemil> matachi: linux-versionen är väl i fas med windows? eller?
<recharge> larsemil: du menar på http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu?
<larsemil> nej.
<larsemil> https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<matachi> larsemil: Var länge sedan jag testade eller läste på Spotify på Linux
<larsemil> träffade en utvecklare på spotify och frågade just det
<matachi> om Spotify*
<matachi> Aha, coolt
<larsemil> och han menade att eftersom det var så mycket utvecklare som körde linux så menade han på att den var den med minst buggar
<larsemil> också för att många tester körde mot just den
<recharge> okej, tack larsemil. Men måste kila nu
<matachi> larsemil: jaha! Coolt!
<larsemil> matachi: vet inte om det är så fortfarande, det var ett år sedan.
<recharge> har bokmärkt sidan iaf
<recharge> ha det gott  :)
<larsemil> lycka till
<matachi> recharge: byebye
<andreas__> hej jag har en ubuntu LTS installerad, senaste, datorn är riktigt slö så jag undrar om man kan byta till XFCE utan att något går sönder?
<andreas__> med tasksel t ex
<andreas__> eller rent utav installera blackbox...
<NeverW8> Va?
<andreas__> NeverW8, typ... datorn är slö och jag vill få den snabbare med ett annat DE :)
<andreas__> dash tar 5 sek att dyka upp
<NeverW8> Okej, pröva med xfce eller kanske openbox
<NeverW8> vill du gå längre så pröva awesome eller dwm
<NeverW8> dwm finns att hämta på suckless.org
<andreas__> ok tack, jag funderar på blackbox dock, är det samma stuk?
<NeverW8> pröva runt lite och se vad du känner dig mest bekväm m
<andreas__> ska göra det
<andreas__> tack för hjälpen hej då!
<NeverW8> :P
<NeverW8> Whatever floats your goat
<Amoz> NeverW8, http://ifunnyweb.com/wp-content/uploads/funny-goat-water-swimming.jpg
<NeverW8> haha alltså x)
<NeverW8> Man tror man kan klara sig så himla bra utan snus, men så kommer dagen då man vaknar utan att ha någon dosa kvar och har nu jobbat till 3 och världens håller påstöras pga dev
<NeverW8> det*
<NeverW8> vad är det med min irc idag alltså, perl-autocorrect plugin tills irssi förstör ALLT
<NeverW8> over and out..
<Hund> Jag börjar närma mig två år utan snus nu.
<matachi> najs!
<Hund> Det är fortfarande jobbigt ibland. :P
<NeverW8> Ska köpa grovsnus påvägen hem, så desperat är jag
 * NeverW8 kanske borde utvärdera sitt liv om snus står högre än mat på bordet
<matachi> NeverW8: Meh, hade du inte slutat?
<NeverW8> matachi: nej fö fan, här slutar vi inte
<NeverW8> x)
<matachi> NeverW8: Hahaha
<Hund> NeverW8: Hur länge har du snusat?
<NeverW8> 7 år tror jag
<Hund> Ah
<NeverW8> själv då när du höll på Hund ?
<Hund> Nästan 20 år.
<Hund> Mitt tips är att sluta nu. Det blir bara värre. :P
<NeverW8> Då är det ju lönlöst att sluta liksom :P
<NeverW8> "värre"? :O
<Hund> När jag vaknade och var tvungen att ta en snus för att kunna somna om så kände jag att det kanske är dags att göra något åt det.
<NeverW8> Mm
<matachi> Hund: hah
<NeverW8> På morgonen känns det så skönt att ta en snus till kaffet
<matachi> Hund: då hade det gått lite långt kanske ja
<NeverW8> Men också så känns det så otroligt skönt under läppen, vet inte ritkigt men det känns så jäkla nice
<NeverW8> Snus löser också alla problem.
<Hund> Du behöver bara mer och mer nikotin med åren.
<Hund> Haha
<NeverW8> :)
<NeverW8> Visst var det gott Hund ?
<NeverW8> Jag har på fullaste allvar stoppat upp en djungelvrål under läppen
<NeverW8> minsta man kan göra liksom
<Hund> Oja. Snus är gott. :P
<NeverW8> Snusar general rätt mycket, men rapé är fan rätt god
<Laban> På tal om gott hund, så blir det ev. Kina till hösten. Någon som vet om just hund är gott?
<Hund> Som barn luktade jag alltid på farsans Grov-snus. Luktade gott som bara den!
<NeverW8> Mm
<NeverW8> Hund: har du prövat Jakobsson Winter Green?
<NeverW8> strong* bör tilläggas
<Hund> Med tanke på vad hundar äter så tvivlar jag på att dom är vidare god.
<Hund> LÃ¥ter farligt! Jag snusade bara Ettan och General typ.
<NeverW8> Hund: det är ett snus som smakar mörk mörk jenka
<Hund> På min tid när jag började fanns det inte så mycket snus. :P
<Hund> Ah
<NeverW8> det är ett av de godaste snusen som finns
<Hund> Coolt
<NeverW8> Sorry för lång länk
<NeverW8> http://media.northerner.com/media/catalog/product/cache/80/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/j/a/jakobssons_wintergreen_sp_mars_2014.jpg
<NeverW8> Finns också i melon, smakar exakt lika gott
<NeverW8> Om du bestämmer dig för att halka tillbaka, kör på en jakobsson
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Kommer aldrig hända.
<NeverW8> Hund: säger du det så
<Hund> :P
<Hund> Jag är rädd om mitt tandkött. :P
<molgrum> någon som vet om midori (eller någon annan lightweight läsare) klarar att importera certifikat?
<molgrum> jag googlade och det är någon som öppnat en feature request om detta, men inget har hänt :/
<gusnan> molgrum: utvecklarna av midori hänger i #midori, dom vet säkert.
<molgrum> :P
<molgrum> dumt
<gusnan> dumt?
<molgrum> av mig att inte kolla där
<gusnan> aha :)
<recharge> hej - fungerar dessa kommandon i ubuntu för spotify? Jag får det till att bli felmeddelande    https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<recharge> det är ju ubuntu 14.04 jag kör och inte debian
<recharge> deb: kommandot hittades inte
<recharge> jag menar - hur gör jag steg 1?
<recharge> Försöker med den här men missar sista steget   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntUcTI2lGdw
<larsemil> recharge: det står ju att du ska lägga till det i en fil, inte köra det
<recharge> larsemil: http://pastebin.com/fAwuhcx6
<larsemil> recharge: läste du vad jag skrev?
<larsemil> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<recharge> ja, men jag vet inte hur man gör
<larsemil> lägg till den där deb raden där
<recharge> ok
<larsemil> spara
<larsemil> och sen kör du resten av kommandona
<recharge> jag försöker larsemil  :)
<recharge> det här kommer att ta lite tid.. - på youtube klipp man ser tar det typ max 5 min
<larsemil> jag gjorde det på en minut.
<larsemil> recharge: lyckades du öppna filen du skulle klistra in det i?
<recharge> tar en evig tid att uppdatera cache larsemil
<recharge> jag sparade filen
<larsemil> och sen körde du sudo apt-get update?
<recharge> http://pastebin.com/GNdjLeWE
<larsemil> nu säger jag det tredje gången
<larsemil> DU SKA INTE KÖRA RADEN SOM BÖRJAR MED DEB
<larsemil> du ska klistra in den raden i filen som jag visade förut
<larsemil> jag kan göra en oneliner åt dig
<recharge> nähe? Jag ska lägga till den i repository och då ska den uppdatera cachen, men tar evig tid
<larsemil> kopiera följande och kör det på en enda rad: echo "deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys 94558F59 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<recharge> äsch, vad är det här?
<recharge> jag strular
<recharge> förlåt
<recharge> http://pastebin.com/Lh67Cw3h
<larsemil> du kör apt- något i någon annan flik eller liknande
<recharge> Kan det vara att jag installerar wine samtidigt?
<recharge> från programcentralen
<recharge> det tar också en evig tid
<recharge> :/
<larsemil> ja
<larsemil> det är just därför
<larsemil> om det tar evig tid så har du : 1. dåligt internet. 2. fel mirror.
<recharge> internet är 10/100 Mbit/s.
<recharge> vadå fel mirror? du menar nedladdningsplats? Jag har inte ändrat på något vad jag vet.
<larsemil> nej men beroende på fil så kan den ha amerikanska mirrors istället för svenska, då tar det lång tid
<recharge> okej, nu ändrade jag software grejen till huvudserver. Det är det du menar va?
<larsemil> öh, vet inte.
<recharge> startar om datorn och försöker på nytt
<recharge> Förlåt, men mina kunskaper i ubuntu är ofullständiga, minst sagt
<Philip5> recharge, du får bakläxa ;)
<recharge> Ska det vara så krångligt..?
<Philip5> mer spännande så ;)
<recharge> Philip5: Nu kör jag via wine istället. Det funkar. Om det är samma som larsemil visade mig nyss har jag ingen aning om och det är ingen webbapp, men den funkar iaf. Kraschar den många gånger nu så blir jag galen.
<recharge> nu - vila lite  :)
<larsemil> recharge: det är ju inte krångligt. det är bara ovant
<Dynamit_> Baaaaa
<recharge> tack larsemil för att du stod ut med mig  :)
<Dynamit> blir galen på det här
<larsemil> Dynamit: vad gör du?
<Dynamit> håller på med det sista på en hemsida men får inte till ett "filter" jäkel som när man valt i en jäkla selectbox
<Dynamit> ska lägga till innehåll beroende på valet i en annan selectbox
<Dynamit> Det borde inte vara så svårt egentligen men jag kommer fan inte på hur jag ska få till det ordentligt
<larsemil> javascript alltså
<larsemil> 90% av allt svärande handlar om javascript
<Dynamit> har fått bli det emot min vilja och ärligt första gången jag ens försöker skriva skiten
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/ADgRfz8J rörig som fan men det är bara för jag försöker se hur jag ska få det funka
<larsemil> well just nu har du ju phpkod innanför dina <script> taggar.
<larsemil> vad är det du vill göra? woocommerce har ju stöd för produktattribut utan att man behöver sitta och göra det manuellt
<Dynamit> Det som är e jag på något sätt måste göra så attribut som är i pa-tygfärger som den heter
<Dynamit> filtreras på något sätt efter randig och enfärgade
<Dynamit> vilket jag konstaterat jag på något sätt måste koda till den funktionen men kommer inte på lämpligt sätt hur
<Dynamit> så försöker det mesta jag kommer på
<Dynamit> en av mina idér var typ använda innehållet ifrån beskrivning för respektive attribut med typ | som skiljare
<Dynamit> eller kom på nu att beskrivning kan användas för enfärgad eller randig som "flagga"
<Dynamit> men måste ändå få till så de kan "filtrera" bort de färger/typer de inte vill se
<Dynamit> http://mk.rar-network.se/butik/terassmarkis/terassmarkis/ är det jag håller på med
<Dynamit> http://www.markisgrossisten.se/shop/pr_tm1.php själva "filter funktionen" i sig är det väl jag försöker återskapa
<larsemil> Dynamit: du menar att du vill att selecten ska sorteras så alla randiga kommer först och alla andra sen t.ex?
<Dynamit> ungefär ja
<larsemil> känns som det borde räcka med javascript
<Dynamit> gäller ju komma på hur det ska göras för den förra sidan är jäkligt hårdkodad själva shopen
<Dynamit> dessutom så anropar den onödigt mycket DB om vi säger som så
<Dynamit> min poäng var att jag hade idé om försöka norpa en bit av koden ur gamla sidan men den gick i stöpet då den anropade DB för filtrera färgerna efter
<Dynamit> "filtret" man hade valt
<larsemil> jQuery('#pa_tygfarger').prepend(jQuery('option:contains(randig)'));
<larsemil> något sånt kanske?
<Dynamit> Ärligt jag suger på javascript och woocommerce taskiga dokumentation över funktioner gör det inte direkt lättare
<larsemil> nej woocommerce är inge skoj
<larsemil> det jag gjorde var att ta alla som innehåller orden randig och lägga dem överst i selecten
<Dynamit> något sånt borde funka ja, kollade du på gamla sidan för få bättre förståelse för vad jag menade mer exakt förresten?
<larsemil> ah.
<larsemil> nu såg jag
<larsemil> klurigt i woocommerce
<Dynamit> men vist principen i sig är den samma men javascript + mig = korkad
<Dynamit> där av jag tänkte använda beskrivningen i attributen
<Dynamit> men måste komma på mer exakt hur det ska gå till och hur koden ska se ut
<larsemil> jag har gjort en liknande grej
<larsemil> http://www.svedentra.se/shop/allmoge/foder-nr-3-furu/
<Dynamit> Okej, den borde väl gå använda som någon sorts grund?
<larsemil> men jag använde bara två olika sorters attribut
<Dynamit> färgerna är bara en men om man använder attributernas beskrivning och har | som avskiljare borde inte det
<Dynamit> fungera rätt snarlikt då eller är jag och cyklar?
<Dynamit> Din summering är något jag har också försökt mig på en del men fick fan inte till det så gav upp med det
<larsemil> den var helvetisk
<larsemil> särskilt med moms och allt
<Dynamit> tills jag får filtreringen funka
<larsemil> det är ett enda stort fulhack i javascript
<Dynamit> ärligt hur koden i sig ser ut börjar jag skita fulständigt i
<larsemil> :)
<Dynamit> bara jag kan få sidan klar så jag slipper sidan sedan
<Dynamit> behöver du tabell baserad pris någongång så säg till har ett plugin för det jag kan skicka
<Dynamit> problemet med den är e att prefixen för db är hårdkodad
<Dynamit> och orkade inte hitta en lösning för inte göra det då jag inte skrev den ifrån grunden
<Dynamit> utan bara ändrade saker som ställde till det med nyare woocommerce
<Dynamit> larsemil: så för jäkligt ser väl inte ditt script ut ser jag :P
<Dynamit> sätt betydligt värre
<Dynamit> jag försöker se om jag inte har nytta av koden för göra funktionen jag behöver göra men det står fan blankt stilla hur jag skulle kunna göra
<Dynamit> ändå känner jag på mig att jag har svaret framför näsan
<Dynamit> efter det här säger jag aldrig mer några saker som kräver större ingripande i funktionerna
<Dynamit> som redan finns i woocommerce
<Dynamit> fan vad jag avskyr javascript den säger att $ inte är funktion när jag använder console.log($('#pa_tygfarger'));
<larsemil> skriv jQuery istället då
<Dynamit> nä nu går jag fan i sängen
<larsemil> Dynamit: har du kollat något på laravel?
<larsemil> Dynamit: är sjukt nice
<Dynamit> nix ärligt jag kör typ ingen framework alls när det gäller php jag brukar skriva till php med det som redan finns med det jag arbetar
<larsemil> okej. laravel förändrade mitt liv
<Dynamit> console.log(jQuery('#pa_tygfarger').val(valu)); verkar funka när funktionen är byggd så här
<Dynamit> tygfargtyp(valu)
<Dynamit> men den verkar inte mata ut värdet ur valu :(
<larsemil> vad är valu?
<Dynamit> <select name="typfarg" onchange="tygfargtyp(this.value)"> den anropas ifrån form som ser ut så där
<Dynamit> vet dumt namn men val och heta val
<Dynamit> känns som det blir krock då
<larsemil> man ska helst inte använda onchange, onclick etc.
<larsemil> $('#pa_tygfarger').on('change', function(){ console.log($(this).val());}
<Dynamit> som sagt jag har aldrig hållt på med java har rent ut sagt undvikigt det
<Dynamit> men nu verkar det som jag måste skriva i det
<Dynamit> och jag fattar typ noll av det för vara ärlig
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-21
<NeverW8> gäsp..
<Hund> Drick kaffe.
<NeverW8> Står till höger om mig :P
<Hund> Drick mer kaffe!
<Hund> :P
<NeverW8> Förresten Hund , vart en strong general igårkväll när jag kom hem
<Hund> Är inte det portion?
<NeverW8> Si
<Hund> Då mindes jag rätt.
<Hund> Jag testade det lite när jag snusade.
<NeverW8> Dum som jag är glömde jag den hemma
<Hund> Åt det som smågodis med.
<NeverW8> Så ska köpa en vid lunchen
<Hund> Portionssnus är ju lika effektivt som en papperstuss. :P
<NeverW8> blir återigen en förmiddag utan snus
<Hund> haha
<NeverW8> haha...
<Hund> Min konsumtion av kaffe sedan jag slutade snusa är helt makalös.
<NeverW8> Vit portion är ju inget numera nej, strong är helt okej
<NeverW8> tänder och tandkött som slits fort då bara
<NeverW8> Bra dag också när man tar fel på tiden med 1 fucking timme
<Hund> Det som är bra med snus är att det höjer PH-värdet. :P
<Hund> haha
<NeverW8> Jag trodde klockan var 08:40 och började undra vart alla andra var
<NeverW8> för i helvete.. var här 07:05 imorse
<NeverW8> vilket jag trodde var 08:05
<Hund> :D
<NeverW8> #problem
<recharge> Skivad ingefära i överläppen istället funkar bra för en del
<Hund> 100 liter kaffe i strupen fungerar för mig. :P
<Hund> Nej. Nu måste jag brygga kaffe om det här ska fungera.
<NeverW8> Hund: precis vad jag håller på mig, dricka kaffe.
 * NeverW8 tycker det låter som ett gäng gamla gubbar här inne
<Hund> Pfft!
<Hund> Jag är ungdomen själv!
<NeverW8> aldrig vart med om att skalet har dött
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Aldrig hänt mig tror jag.
<NeverW8> Någon gång måste ju vara den första x)
<Hund> Mjo. :P
<Hund> Däremot har jag tänkt testa tmux.
<NeverW8> Någon dag kanske man skulle göra det
<Hund> Lite tröttsamt att man måste detacha sessions med GNU Screen.
<Hund> För att kunna ansluta till dom på en annan klient.
<NeverW8> Mjo, det tycker jag med
<larsemil> därför jag kör byobu
<larsemil> byoubo
<larsemil> vafan
<Hund> :D
<Hund> haha
<larsemil> byobu
<Hund> Jag körde med det lite förut när jag var ny.
<NeverW8> .g
 * NeverW8 googlade byoba och får upp "bring your own body armor" o.0 tror nu ni alla är lönmörade
<NeverW8> lönmördare*
<larsemil> lönnmördare.
<larsemil> lönmördare är hyran, bilen och barnen. :)
<Hund> Ogillar redan Tmux.
<NeverW8> Löv Mördare
<NeverW8> Hund: så snabbt ey?
<Hund> Ctrl-B? Vad är det för påhitt?
<Hund> URxvt registrerar inte ens det korrekt.
<NeverW8> x)
<Hund> GNU Screen är ju mycket enklare. "screen -S namn" osv.
<larsemil> Hund: ah. med byobu kan man välja om man vill ha screen eller tmux bindings
<NeverW8> Byobu = " Bring Your Own Buissiness Union"
<Hund> larsemil: Det går att ha Screen keybindings i Tmux med. :P Testar det nu.
<Hund> Fungerar dock inte som Screen.
<NeverW8> ctrl + b to the rescue
<Hund> Avinstallerade Tmux.
<Hund> Nytt skit.
<NeverW8> :P
<NeverW8> byobu = " Break your own bones up"
<NeverW8> byobu = "Be your own breakfast utility"
<Hund> Jag tror att någon har tråkigt. :P
<NeverW8> det går bra idag
<Hund> haha
<Coffe> morgon
<Hund> Morsning
<NeverW8> Morgon Coffe
<NeverW8> Btw, håll fan inte på med kernelen
<NeverW8> Tydligen så gillar inte screen det
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag har kompilerat min egen kärna några gånger. Det är inget man gör om man absolut inte behöver det.
 * Barre <3 tmux
<Hund> Pfft!
<Hund> :D
<Barre> tog ett tag innan jag fick till en config som jag kom överens med, men efter att ha stuligt lite från här och där så fungerar det riktigt bra. Använder det till och med som default shell på en av mina burkar
<Hund> Mja. Jag är emot allt nytt. Om jag får ogilla det i en 5 år till så kanske jag testar det sen.
<Barre> hahaha
<Barre> Hund: http://paste.debian.net/181460/
<Hund> Det verkar vara så mycket krusiduller och krimkrams.
<Hund> Med Screen använder jag flaggorna S och R. Ibland D när jag är på en annan klient. Jag har aldrig petat på en konfig.
<Hund> Jag har inte heller någon verktygsrad som tar upp en massa utrymme.
<Hund> Eller några andra flashiga funktioner.
<Barre> härligt att det finns allternativ då :)
<Hund> :P
<Hund> < Mr Neofob.
<Hund> Jag hoppas inte att jag får mig att framstå som otrevlig bara. :P
<Hund> Jag sparar din config och kikar på den sen.
<Barre> hahah.. nejdå, det är din dator och du får använda den precis som du vill Hund
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag är en simpel vovve. :P'
<Barre> den största anledningen till att jag fullkommligt älskar tmuc är window splitting och window zooming, kan inte leva utan det
<Barre> s/uc/ux/
<Hund> Det kan jag tänka mig.
<Hund> Jag använder ju dock en tiling wm. Så jag behöver inte den funktionaliteten.
<Barre> true that..
<Hund> Men när man är i en stacking miljö är man totalt lost om man inte kan 'tilea' terminalerna som brukar föröka sig som kaniner. :P
<Barre> måste dock erkänna att jag fortfarande använder screen med jämna mellanrum och det är för att tmux inte klarar att "atacha" till serial tty
<Hund> Aha. :)
<Barre> vilket suger mammut stock
<Hund> haha
<NeverW8> Ser att företagets resturang har pankakstorsdag
 * NeverW8 ler
<Hund> Pannkaka kanske man borde äta idag.
<Hund> Perfekt mat efter joggingrundan. :P
<NeverW8> "joggingtur", snarare snusrunda.
<NeverW8> Men pankaka är gott, det äter man inte så ofta liksom
<johelish> Försöker googla efter något open source open portal sätt att ta emot användare till ett gratis nätverk.. typ betala med kort eller paypal.. Har ni nå tips?
<Barre> johelish: googla på "open source wifi captive portal"
<johelish> Tack Barre ! Det ska jag göra.
<Barre> johelish: ser ut som Wifidog är nått du bör titta på http://dev.wifidog.org/
<johelish> Barre: WifiDog verkar ju vara the golden ticket! Enda jag saknar är betalfunktionen
<johelish> Kan ju säga att http://www.chillispot.org/index.html verkar intressant också men senast uppdaterad 2007
<Amoz> " ta emot användare till ett gratis nätverk.. typ betala med kort eller paypal"
<Amoz> hur gratis var det sa du?
<Barre> var inte sån nu. klart det är gratis, det bara kostar lite extra
<NeverW8> :P
<Hund> Är det gratis är du produkten.
<Hund> ;P
<Dynamit> Fy bövelen för javascript, önskar det fanns något annat sätt göra det jag vill
<Dynamit> men börjar kännas som det är ända valet
<Philip5> wb Hund
<Hund> Philip5: Tack. :P
<Hund> Jag märkte att jag glömt uppdatera mitt lösenord.
<Philip5> Hund: för vad?
<Hund> Freenode.
<Philip5> aha
<Hund> Insåg att jag hade ett gammalt och osäkert lösenord förut så jag bytte, men glömde ändra det i klienten. :P
<Philip5> så ingen kapar ditt ubuntu member nick ;)
<Hund> haha precis. :D
<Hund> Jag bytte användarnamn på det häromdagen. :)
<Philip5> alla black hats här i kanalen som slänger sig över dig anars
<Philip5> annars
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Precis!
<Philip5> bytte du från hund till Hund? ;)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> lathund till hund.
<Philip5> just ja
<Philip5> nu är du bara en lat Hund
<Hund> Det var ju ett tag sedan Lathund var aktuellt. :)
<simon__> Hej, jag försöker installera nvidia-352-drivrutiner men hur jag än gör för att rensa bort tidigare paket finns det fortfarande kvar nvidia-349 under "Ytterligare drivrutiner", hur får man bort detta?
<senate> apt-get remove nvidia-349
<simon__> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia visar att jag inte har något paket som heter nvidia
<simon__> för att jag redan har kört sudo-apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<senate> dåså. då har du inga nvidioa drivrutiner installerade
<simon__> http://i62.tinypic.com/iyif68.png
<simon__> tyvärr verkar den tro det.. När jag sedan installerar 352 finns fortfarande  bara 349 som alternativ. Väljer jag då 349 dyker det upp nvidia-349- paket när jag kör dpkg -l, som att den har några gömda rackare som inte riktigt vill försvinna
<simon__> *oj, menade förstås 346
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-22
<recharge> morrn
<NeverW8> Justja, det var fredag
<andol> Jobbigt hur helgen bara smyger på en sådär :)
 * Barre mår som en gammal häst på väg till slakt
<andol> Barre: Jimmy undrar ifall det blir korv eller hamburgekött?
<Barre> andol: förmodligen bara klister
<Barre> andol: hälsa honom att jag nu sitter med lua på kursen...
 * andol hälsar
<Hund> Barre: Vad har jag sagt om att dricka på torsdagarna?
<Barre> Hund: om jag vetat att jag hade mått så här idag så hade jag passat på att ta en ordentlig bläcka igår :/
<Hund> :D
<Laban> Barre: Jobbig dag?
<Barre> Laban: mycket
<Coffe> min isp säger att om jag ansluter datorn direkt så kan jag anv ipv6.. men inte om jag anv router.
<NeverW8> Coffe: logik
<Coffe> NeverW8:  förklara den för mig .. för jag fattar den inte
<andol> Coffe: Låter som att de har stöd för RA, men inte den dhcp6-extensionen som låter dem dela ut ett ipv6-range till routern?
<andol> Det vill säga, de har stöd att låta folk plocka enstaka adresser, men de har ingen möjlighet att dela ut range.
<andol> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prefix_delegation
<NeverW8> Alltså vad fan.. http://www.geeksnack.com/2015/05/22/firefox-will-show-ads-based-on-your-browsing-history/
<NeverW8> Firefox pls :?/
<andol> Verkar om inte annat har lagt en hel del möda på att inte läcka mer information än nödvändigt - https://blog.mozilla.org/advancingcontent/files/2015/05/How-data-is-protected-Infographic1.pdf
<NeverW8> Mm, vi får se
<NeverW8> Alltid orolig när det är sånt här
<NeverW8> Däremot ser detta coolt ut: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2015-May/032147.html
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-23
<recharge> morrn
<cowbacon> god morgon recharge
<recharge> har du vaknat till cowbacon?
<Hund> NeverW8: Det där är ju bara sjukt. Mozilla skrev just på sin egen dödsdom.
<Hund> God morgon
<screedo> Morgon
<recharge> Måste bara fråga. Ur flash synpunkt är chrome och användandet av spotify i webbläsaren sämre jämfört med spotify i wine? Har hört att flash är en säkerhetsrisk. Å andra sidan finns inte flash för chromium.
<recharge> Inte vad jag hittar i programcentralen i alla fall
<cowbacon> recharge: vaknat till? jag har inte sovit :P jobbat sen 1200 igår. kom precis innanför dörren, ska soooova nu :P
<cowbacon> recharge: varför kör du spotify i wine? det finns en linuxklient för spotify
<recharge> Jag får hoppas du sover gott då  :)  cowbacon
<recharge> tja, vad jag vet så finns det nog en tre eller kanske tom fyra sätt att köra spotify på
<recharge> wine ger en gammal version av spotify, medans i webbläsaren ger en bättre, nyare version. Linuxklienten för spotify har jag inte provat än.
<recharge> Jag kanske inte ska hålla på för mycket med det då jag blandar ihop det ena med det andra.
<recharge> nix, jag får inte linuxklienten för spotify att funka, så jag får nöja mig med spotify i webbläsaren så länge
<recharge> det är lugnt  :)
<hplc> nån med erfarenhet av leverantören "Hallon"
<bamsefar> Nej, men däremot "Halon"
<hplc> ?
<hplc> "Halon" är ju en släck-gas?!?!
<bamsefar> halon.se ;)
<hplc> jag prata om mobiltelefoni/3g/4g leverantören
<hplc> aha
<hplc> en mail provider
<hplc> nja, jag försöker få igång ett 3g mobilt bredband uppkoppling   ---->SIM kort ---> dongel --->ZOOM router
<hplc> önskar jag kunde se vad som händer, kan man köra typ (pseudo) "watch /dev/usb" när man sätter i sim kortet?
<Amoz> recharge, vad är det du inte får att funka?
<Amoz> är ju bara att lägga in repo och dra in via apt-get install
<recharge> Amoz: i sista raden hittar den inte paketet
<Amoz> hplc, jag har hallon
<Amoz> recharge, gjorde du som larsemil sa då? eller vem det nu va
<hplc> Amoz, använder du dongel eller 3g router?
<Amoz> vad jag minns så körde du ju repo-adressen som ett kommando istället för att lägga in det i textfilen
<recharge> jag lade till deb raden i dokumentet och sparade
<Amoz> hplc, jag har det som mobilabonnemang, inte testat som mobilt bredband tyvärr.
<recharge> Amoz: sedan körde jag resten av kommandona
<Amoz> recharge, kan du paste:a din source.list ?
<hplc> jag försöker få min zoom-router att acceptera hallon SIM, går sådär
<hplc> önskar jag kunde köra debugging på nåt sätt och se vad som sägs mellan SIM <-> dongel <-> router
<Amoz> recharge, och visa vad den säger när du kör apt-get install spotify-client
<Amoz> hplc, kör du dongeln i routern?
<hplc> Amoz, ja
<hplc> Amoz, routern har ingen SIM lucka, utan ett usb uttag där jag sätter dongeln
<hplc> min Huawei 3g router med inbyggd SIM läsare tar hallon perfekt
<Amoz> hplc,  och routern ska ha stöd för 3g-dongels ?
<hplc> Amoz, ja, absolut och alla donglar har tidigare fungerat felfritt med "äkta" simkort från tre
<hplc> funderar på att sälja ZOOM routern, är ny men passar inte riktigt mig
<recharge> Amoz: http://pastebin.com/vgdz7dQT   <<---  source.list
<Amoz> recharge, du kan ta bort alla deb-src http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<Amoz> å mer intressant är vad apt-get update && apt-get install spotify-client säger
<recharge> Amoz: http://pastebin.com/k9ikWazS   <<--- installera spotify
<Amoz> hplc, har du konfat APN å sånt på dongeln? Har aldrig pillat med sånt där så jag skjuter lite från höften nu
<Amoz> recharge, vet inte om det är relaterat men du borde ändå inte ha dubletter i sourceslist, vet du hur du tar bort dem?
<hplc> Amoz, det är det jag försöker reda ut, om hallon och tre har identiska inställningar eller inte, hallon är ju bara entt undernät till tre
<Amoz> hplc, ska vara samma enligt hallons FAQ ju
<recharge> Amoz: nya source.list    http://pastebin.com/SLXFEqTJ
<recharge> Amoz: ser den bra ut?
<hplc> Amoz, jo det är det som ger mig huvudvärk, simkort utfärdat av tre fungerar direkt, byter jag till hallon, kan det inte koppla upp alls
<hplc> får bli en senare fråga, dags att vila
<Amoz> recharge, ser bra ut där
<Amoz> testa köra apt-get update igen nu
<Amoz> å se om du slipper felmeddelanden om dubletter, som du hade förra gåne
<Amoz> gången*
<Amoz> hplc, märkligt, men sitter det en "conf" i själva dongeln, eller är det nåt man ställer in i routern?
<hplc> Amoz, det GÅR att tweaka både i dongeln och routern, men, denna "ZOOM" router är byggd och tänkt att sköta ALLT conf, vilket också fungerar med nästan alla kombinationer SIM / dongel
<hplc> och nu sprang jag på en som inte vill alls
<hplc> ........antagligen är hallon från nordkorea, det är bara dom som brukar bråka ändå
<Amoz> hplc, och alla uppgifter är ifyllda korrekt osv? tänker om man behöver nån kod eller nåt som skiljer sig mellan hallon å andra
<recharge> Amoz: nix, kan ff inte hitta paketet. Är det någon nedladdning eller annan enkel sak jag missat?
<recharge> Amoz: jag får igång ett spotify om jag söker i "menyn", men vet inte om det är spotify via wine eller linuxklienten
<Amoz> recharge, ge mig output igen så jag får se =)
<recharge> Amoz: http://pastebin.com/C688XXkd
<Amoz> recharge, ah, du körde bara apt-get update
<Amoz> det som händer då är att den frågar servrarna "hej har du några nya paket? ge mig en lista över ditt utbud"
<Amoz> å det kommandot såg bra ut nu denna gången, men du måste köra apt-get install spotify-client igen
<recharge> http://pastebin.com/i4znZeP9
<Amoz>  O__O
<Amoz> recharge, vad ger apt-cache search spotify  ?
<recharge> http://pastebin.com/dByh726r
<Hund> GÃ¥r det inte bra recharge?
<recharge> strul Hund
<Hund> Har du lagt till förrådet då? :p
<recharge> ingen fara på taket, men man vill ju att det ska funka Hund
<Amoz> recharge, vilken ubuntu-version kör du? lsb_release -a
<recharge> 14.04 lts..   lsb-release vet jag inte
<Amoz> Hund, han ska ha förrådet inlagt nu, apt-get update visar att spotify-repot hämtas
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Knepigt.
<recharge> i grunden så utgick jag från en 12.04 skiva som jag sedan uppgraderade och jag får väl påpeka att E: är min dvd-brännare Amoz
<Hund> Förmodligen en gammal version av Ubuntu då.
<Amoz> recharge, kör apt-get clean
<Amoz> sen apt-get update igen, å sen apt-get install spotify-client
<Hund> Visa output från kommandot som Amoz gav dig.
<recharge> http://pastebin.com/R82AxirL
<Amoz> recharge, med sudo innan
<Amoz> när du ser meddelanden som "(13: Åtkomst nekas)" kan du anta att du behöver testa med "sudo" för att få admin-rättigheter
<Amoz> samma sak när den frågar sånt här: E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Är du root?
<Hund> -I am root!
<Amoz> *groot
<Hund> ;D
<recharge> http://pastebin.com/FqrF46Y9
<Amoz> recharge, sudo apt-get update först!
<recharge> okej - och nu sudo apt-get clean?
<Amoz> recharge, nej clean var en engångsgrej som jag ville pröva bara :)
<Amoz> få rent maskineriet
<recharge> Amoz: Det här går inte  http://pastebin.com/rJvmfdg3
<Amoz> recharge, det är för att du inte använder sudo i andra kommandot
<recharge> ahh
<Amoz> så kör sudo apt-get install spotify-client separat nu
<recharge> provar
<Amoz> hmm, ge mig output för "lsb_release -a" direkt här i chatten
<Amoz> jag skulle tro att du inte har trusty eftersom du har massa 12.04-tecken i apt-get update
<Amoz> så jag skulle gissa på att nåt gick snett under uppgraderingen
<recharge> okej
<recharge> jimmy@jimmy-System-Product-Name:~$ lsb_release -a
<recharge> No LSB modules are available.
<recharge> Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
<recharge> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<recharge> Release:    14.04
<recharge> Codename:    trusty
<recharge> jimmy@jimmy-System-Product-Name:~$
<Amoz> ohyeah, frågan är varför den har kvar precise-repos hmm
<Hund> Låter som en ominstallation vore något.
<Hund> Har du /home på en egen partition?
<recharge> mm.. får väl göra det, men dvd-brännaren är sönder
<recharge> jag har backup om det är det du menar
<Amoz> recharge, har du inget usb-minne?
<Hund> USB-minne?
<recharge> Har inte fixat det än
<recharge> Var på vippen att köpa idag, men det skulle kosta 700:- med frakt och då ingick ubuntu, förstås, samt debian och tre skivor
<Amoz> recharge, hur lyckades du dra in 12.04 då?
<Amoz> O_________O
<Amoz> wtf
<Amoz> dude
<recharge> Amoz: gammal skiva
<Hund> Omg
<Hund> Vilka lurendrejerare det finns.
<Amoz> gå till närmsta webhallen/kjell&co/maxi ica stormarknad å köp det billigaste 4GB du kan hitta
<Amoz> det borde absolut inte kosta mer än 79kr på sin höjd eller nåt
<recharge> okej
<Hund> Vi hjälper dig ordna Ubuntu på ett USB-minne om du köper ett.
<Amoz> recharge, var bor du? stad?
<recharge> Kalmar
<Amoz> netonnet i närheten vs
<Amoz> dvs*
<Amoz> men kanske inte i närheten av dig
<recharge> jo det finns här
<Amoz> recharge, http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/dator-kringutrustning/datortillbehor/usb-tillbehor/usb-minnen/sandisk-cruzer-blade-p91790
<Amoz> den där finns i lager i Kalmar Baronen
<Amoz> men som sagt, vilket USB som helst som du kan hitta borde funka
<Amoz> det är helt upp till dig själv om du vill ha ett lite snabbare å större minne som kostar mer
<Hund> http://m.netonnet.se/art/dator/lagring/usb-minne/8gb-usb-minne/kingston-dtse9h8gb/183349.4095/
<Amoz> yes netonnet <3
<Hund> SÃ¥dant har jag.
<Amoz> Hund, är det stabilt?
<recharge> Amoz: Har ju faktiskt ett sånt här i datorhörnan, men jag vet inte om det är flash grej som stödjs
<Hund> Går snabbt på någon minut att installera Ubuntu med den.
<Amoz> recharge, "ett sånt här" ?
<Hund> Ajjemen. Jag har inte haft några problem med det.
<Amoz> Hund, ser ju nice ut. Är det metall eller plast?
<Hund> Metall. :)
<recharge> Amoz: SanDisk usb som ser exakt likadant ut som det du länkade till, men det är några år gammalt
<Amoz> ah, läste :P
<Hund> recharge: DÃ¥ har du ju en sticka?
<recharge> ja
<Amoz> recharge, flashminnen kan ganska snabbt bli "dåliga" men vi kan absolut försöka
<recharge> okej
<recharge> :)
<Amoz> recharge, första steget nu då är att ta hem 14.04 =)
<Amoz> kör du amd64 eller i386?
<recharge> amd64
<Hund> Finns ingen anledning att köra något annat.
<Hund> Om man inte har en extremt gammal dator.
<Amoz> recharge, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Amoz> Hund, ville bara checka så han hade 64 nu ;)
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Amoz> man vet aldrig , han kanske satt på en gammal pentium 3
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Iofs
<recharge> det jag har nu är 32 bit
<recharge> ubuntu alltså
<Amoz> recharge, dra hem den där !
<recharge> yes sir
<Amoz> recharge, då är det dags  att köra 64-bitars nu =)
<Amoz> recharge, vad har du för CPU ?
<recharge> amd athlon tror jag
<Amoz> O_O
<Amoz> recharge, kör "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model"
<Amoz> å ge mig *en* av alla rader här i chatten som berättar vilken modell du har
<recharge> model        : 107 model name    : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+
<Hund> Wow.
<Hund> Jag hade inte kört Ubuntu på den. Men det är ju jag. :P
<Amoz> Hund, äää den där ska duga!
<Hund> :D
<Amoz> den är ju från sen 2008! nemas problemas!
<Hund> Jag har en Athlon på vinden. :D
<Amoz> kommer bara hosta lite när han drar igång spotify och 20 flikar i firefox :P
<Hund> Man kanske ska dra igång den.
<recharge> hur gör jag nu med iso filen då?
<Hund> Installera unetbootin.
<recharge> done
<Hund> Öppna programmet med gksu och  välj ISO-filen du laddade hem.
<recharge> jag öppnade den i unity och har valt filen med 14.04.2 amd 64 . iso.torrent   eller vad det nu stod
<recharge> hur mycket utrymme ska jag avvara?
<Hund> Utrymme till vad?
<recharge> diskavbildning: iso     ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<recharge> sedan står det:
<recharge> space used to preserve files across reboots (Ubuntu only) ____________   MB
<Hund> Aldrig sett det i Unitbootin. Visa bild?
<Hund> Unetbooin
<recharge> hmm Hund.. Hur gör jag med printscreen att länka till?
<matachi> www.imgur.com är najs för att ladda upp bilder
<Hund> Du kan lägga upp den på tex Dropbox eller imgur.
<matachi> Unetbootin har inte fungerat speciellt bra för mig när jag använt det
<matachi> Ubuntu har ju sin egna "startup disk creator" som är mycket bättre IMO
<Hund> För Ubuntu fungerar det bra.
<Hund> Med Arch har det inte fungerar vidare bra för mig.
<Hund> Eller var det tvärtom? haha! Nu gjorde du mig osäker. :P
<matachi> Hund: ingen aning, känns lite shaky iaf
<Hund> Då har du inte sett mig på skridskor.
<Hund> DÃ¥ kan vi snacka shaky.
<matachi> Jag använder bara ubuntu's startup disk creator eller gnome's disk writer utility numera
<Hund> Jag har inget av dom. :P
<matachi> båda dem fungerar klockrent
<matachi> den ena är förinstallerad på Ubuntu och den andre i Gnome Shell
<matachi> Eller kör du KDE?!
<Hund> Arch med i3. :P
<Hund> Men jag har Xubuntu på mediadatorn.
<matachi> hehe
<matachi> vad använder du för att skriva ISOs till USB-minnen, etc? dd?
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<recharge> brb.. - den håller på att synka bilden till dropbox
<matachi> recharge: vad kör du för OS?
<Hund> En mystisk verion av Ubuntu tydligen. :P
<recharge> ubuntu 14.04.2
<matachi> Hund: på vilket sätt är den mystisk? :D
<matachi> recharge: Kan du inte bara start Startup Disk Creator isf?
<Hund> Han kör 14.04 men har repos för en äldre version också.
<matachi> Hund: låter som att det är bäddat för problem :P
<Hund> Det är därför han ska installera om allting nu. Då vet man att allt är i sin ordning sen. :)
<matachi> sant!
<Amoz> recharge, alltså, du måste ju ta hem torrenten
<Amoz> du måste öppna den i transmission t.ex.
<Amoz> det är en ISO-fil du ska skriva till usb:t och inget annat
<recharge> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wb9dokb0mkmu4u7/Printscreen1.xcf?dl=0
<Amoz> lal
<Amoz> från gimp med. gulligt
<Amoz> recharge, ta hem iso:n först
<Amoz> du kan inte skriva torrentfilen direkt till USB
<Amoz> och om det blir för jobbigt med torrent, ta denna länken istället http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Amoz> där får du ISOn direkt
<recharge> jag har tagit hem den    sedan klickade jag på prickarna ...   och valde filen Amoz
<matachi> xcf :P
<matachi> har ju inte ens GIMP installerat
<matachi> :(
<Hund> matachi: Stackare! ;)
<Amoz> recharge, jo men jag länkade en torrent-fil första gången, vet du hur torrent funkar?
<matachi> Hund: installerade om datorn idag och har inte fått allt på plats än
<Hund> matachi: Alltid lika skoj! :D
<Amoz> recharge, om du inte vet hur du gör med en torrent-fil, ta denna länken istället http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<matachi> Hund: oja!
<recharge> ja och jag använder chromium så jag öppnade upp den i mappen och såg att den laddade klart, sedan så letade jag upp den i mappen hämtningar och valde filen i unetbootin
<matachi> recharge: Mycket enklare att bara ladda ner ISO-filen än via torren om du är nybörjare
<matachi> torrent*
<recharge> nu tar vi det lugnt och fint
<recharge> vad ska jag göra?
<Amoz> recharge, skit i torrent-filen
<Amoz> klicka på denna http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Amoz> den kommer ta rätt mycket längre tid att få hem
<Amoz> beroende på vad du har för uppkoppling, allt från några minuter till flera timmar
<matachi> Ladda ner .ISO-filen, starta Startup Disk Creator http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<recharge> snart uppe i 400 MB
<Hund> Då har man startat en ny Minecraft-server. Får se hur det går. :P
<recharge> Jag får felmeddelande
<recharge> kommer med en printscreen snart
<recharge> :)
<recharge> https://www.dropbox.com/s/caiae6ytkkq9wck/Printscreen2.xcf?dl=0
<matachi> kan du inte slänga upp bilderna som jpg eller png på imgur istället? :P
<recharge> nä.. gimp är ju ett bra program  :P
<recharge> hehe
<recharge> men, men...
<recharge> jag måste sticka nu..  jag kilar och köper ett usb-minne med flash imorgon kanske
<matachi> ja, men exportera som jpg ist för att spara som xcf
<recharge> nu vet jag ju hur man ska göra i alla fall  :)
<recharge> stort tack, Hund, Amoz och matachi för att ni guidar mig
<Hund> Lycka till. :p
<recharge> bye
<Hund> Varför spelar ingen Minecraft? :P
<matachi> Hund: fattar inte det roliga med det
<matachi> Har varit inne och sabbat för andra någon gång, men inte mer än så
<Hund> Det är kul! :D
<Hund> Fast bara moddat.
<Hund> Vanilla blir fort tråkigt.
<matachi> Många servrar gör det så svårt att sabba andras grejer också :/
<Hund> undrar varför..
<matachi> mm, blir ju svintråkigt när man inte kan det
 * Hund noterar att svartlista matachi på sina servrar
<Hund> :P
<matachi> haha
<matachi> har inte spelat det på några år nu så lär nog inte snubbla in på din server ;)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Du kommer inte in på den heller. :P
<Hund> Dels behöver du vitlistas och sedan behöva du veta vilka moddar jag använder. :P
<matachi> hehe
<Hund> Just nu kommer inte ens jag åt den...
<matachi> :D
<Hund> Vettefan vad jag lyckats med.
<Hund> omg
<Hund> Jag är en sådan nubcake!
#ubuntu-se 2015-05-24
<molgrum> någon här som kör steam? den är satt till "precise" vilket känns ganska gammalt, bara undrar om man ska ändra detta
<molgrum> god morgon förresten
<Hund> molgrum: Precise?
<molgrum> Hund: ubuntu-versionen precise
<Hund> Ahh
<molgrum> den är ju tre år gammal :P
<Hund> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/steam-launcher/
<Hund> Enligt den sidan finns det för 14.04.
<Hund> Fast den versionen är ju 1 år gammal.
<molgrum> hmm ok, vet inte hur jag ska göra riktigt. jag installerade steam med dpkg -i
<molgrum> inte genom något repo alltså
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Hittade en bugg nu.
<Hund> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3801
<Hund> Det tycks vara anledningen till att Steam inte finns på 15.04.
<molgrum> aha, jag kör 14.10 fortfarande dock
<molgrum> brukar vänta en månad med att uppgradera :)
<Hund> Ah. :P
<Hund> Jadu. Vettekatten alltså.
<molgrum> kan ju iofs avinstallera steam och installera genom software center
<molgrum> fast den installerade en jäkla massa paket när jag körde dpkg
<Hund> Mängder med lib32-paket kan tänkas. :P
<molgrum> japp
<molgrum> och så har den lagt till sig i /etc/apt/sources.d
<Hund> Den repon är stängd för mig. :P
<Hund> Ah
<molgrum> kanske ska fråga stema support om detta
<molgrum> steam*
<Hund> Dom har väl en kanal här på IRC tror jag.
<molgrum> inte #steam iaf, ska googla lite
<molgrum> ah, #steamlug
<Hund> :)
<recharge> Håller på att göra den där ubuntu 14.04.2 på nyköpt usb minne nu...
<recharge> Via skapa uppstartsdisk, of course - inte unetbootin
<Hund> Varför är det så självklart?
<recharge> det rekommenderades igår
<recharge> var lite oklarheter tyckte jag
<recharge> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<matachi> Tycker den guiden är glasklar
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-23
<Mathisen> sudo systemctl stop hangover.bad ...
 * Mathisen önskar det skulle funka idag..
<ii-v> Coffe: är du samma coffe som på reddit?
<Coffe> ii-v:  tror jag inte
<ii-v> det är nämligen en /u/Coffeh
<ii-v> som är mod på /r/sweden
<Coffe> jag vet inte ens vad reddit är :)
<ii-v> okej =)
<ii-v> kort sagt är det ett slags forum för allt möjligt
<andol> Coffe: Sådant som kidsen använder istället för Usenet eller mailinglistor :)
<ii-v> andol: rakt på spiken!
<Spookan> Reddit är väl mest känt för sina pedofilposter.
<andol> Ähh, känns som att Reddit är lite väl stort och lite väl välanvänt för att det enbart ska vara assocerat med en sådan grej.
<Coffe> andol:  ahh tack .:)
<Coffe> måndags utmaningen.. hur skulle du lösa detta snyggast ? : df -h /db/disk1|awk '{print $2,$3,$4}'| tail -n 1
<bamsefar> df -h / |awk '/(G|T)/{print $2,$3,$4}'
<bamsefar> Sådär typ?
<andol> Till en börja med, plocka bort tail:en?
<andol> Sen beror det väl lite vad du vill ha ut? Något som bara ska displayer eller något som ska parasas vidare någonstans?
<andol> Eller ja, tail:en kanske fortfarande kan vara relevant.
<andol> df -h --output=size,used,avail /device | tail -n1
<andol> Bättre att explicit be om den data man vill ha, än att hålla på och fulawka
<nibjork> Hejsan
<nibjork> Har en relativt ny lenovo laptop, kör ubuntu mate 64bit. Allt är så otroligt segt, borde jag köra 32bit?
<andol> Går det otroligt segt så har jag svårt att tro att det beror på 64-bitars vs 32-bitars.
<nibjork> Inte otroligt, men det borde gå fortare
<nibjork> Firefox laggar satan bland annat
<nibjork> Har testat google chromed med
<NeverW8> Låter som flash spökar för bjork :P
<ii-v> vet ni var man kan få råd om att köpa servrar? funderar på att hosta hemsida/media/spelserver och har hittat något som kanske skulle funka på tradera
<andol> ii-v: Råd nummer ett är att överväga ifall du faktiskt vill/behöver köpa en fysisk server, eller ifall du hellre vill hyra en VPS.
<larsemil> ii-v: jag köper alla mina servrar av southpole
<larsemil> ii-v: men om du har en tradera-server som du undrar vad den duger till så kan du ju posta den / speccen här så kan vi kanske tycka till om den
<ii-v> andol: de saker jag kommer göra kan man definitivt göra på en VPS, men jag tror det blir roligare att knåpa i hop något själv och ha full kontroll över hårdvaran
<ii-v> det här är den jag funderar på: http://www.tradera.com/item/1210/258156036/symantec-netbackup-5220-intel-sr2625urlxr-2xe5620-24gb-10x2-5-inkl-moms
<ii-v> jag vill egentligen bara göra det för att ha ett sommarprojekt
<larsemil> låter skoj, värt pengarna.
<larsemil> kör
<larsemil> andol är bara bitter över att han är den enda i hela världen som kör ipv6 så lyssna inte på honom. ;) ;)
<ii-v> haha =)
<andol> ii-v: Tja, givet att premissen är att ha ett roligt och lärorikt sommarprojekt håller jag helt med larsemil om att det bara är att tuta och köra.
<ii-v> då gör jag väl det =) hoppas bara att alla andra budare är snälla
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, jag säger som Thåström, "Det är ni som e dom konstiga det är jag som e normal".
<larsemil> andol: vi fick faktiskt några miljoner ipv6-adresser häromveckan
<ii-v> men jag undrar lite, ni som är mer erfarna, kommer jag behöva köpa till något förut en hårddisk? Typ ett skåp  eller andra datordelar?
<andol> larsemil: NÃ¥gra miljoner? LÃ¥ter lite i underkant.
<andol> larsemil: Hursom, detaljer!
<larsemil> ii-v: 1. köp minst två hårddiskar och raida dem. 2: skåp måste man inte ha, den kommer låta skitilla oavsett och skåp är dyrt.
<larsemil> andol: men det är från ISP, så vi kommer nog att skaffa eget subnät om vi ändå ska börja lira
<larsemil> men under hösten kommer dalnix ha fullt stöd för ipv6.
<andol> Hejja!
<larsemil> andol: implementarar man statiska adresser på samma sätt som ipv4? bara assignar och sätter manuellt?
<andol> larsemil: Ja och nej :) Det går alldeles utmärkt att manuellt sätta adresser. Alternativt så kör du med SLAAC / Router Advertisement, varpå du delar ut de första 64-bitarna i adressen, varpå maskinen sen genererar de resterande 64-bitarna utifrån sin MAC-address, vilket även det tenderar att bli statiskt.
<larsemil> ah just
<andol> Sen kan man förstås även köra Router Advertisement med framslumpade adresser (aka "Privacy extensions"), men då har vi uppenbarligen inte längre med statiska adresser att göra, utan nämns mest för kompletthetens skull.
 * andol hoppas att även ii-v antecknar :)
<larsemil> orolig för att t.ex vpser skulle byta mac-adress efter uppgradering av host-programvara eller liknande.
<larsemil> men det kanske man inte måste vara?
<ii-v> haha, ja, åtminstonde läser jag =)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vem köper du Internet av idag? :)
<larsemil>  bamsefar bahnhof.
<andol> larsemil: Fast så ihophållet vet jag ändå inte ifall du vill ha det, för i sådant fall finns det ju egentligen ingen som hindrar en VPS ifrån att knycka ip-adressen ifrån en annan VPS.
<larsemil> bamsefar: och alltele
<bamsefar> larsemil: Varför inte av mig? :(
<larsemil> bamsefar: säljer glesys internet?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Japp, Och även vårt systerbolag.
<larsemil> men ni kan inte leverera i falu stadsnät
<larsemil> ?
<andol> bamsefar: Kan jag få köpa tre stycken? :P
<bamsefar> andol: Visst
<bamsefar> larsemil: Inte idag, nej.
<larsemil> bamsefar: säg till när ni kan
<bamsefar> larsemil: Behöver ju något skarpt case. :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Hur mycket behöver du?
<larsemil> 100mbit minimum. Men gärna 1gbit
<larsemil> men de levererar inte den kapaciteten i stadsnätet än. :/
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Men du har egen lokal eller?
<larsemil> bamsefar: yes. samma som du confade en cisco åt oss i. (okej jag vet du gjorde det över nätet).
<bamsefar> larsemil: Fett :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: och den har gått till att vara sekundär switch också.
<bamsefar> Ojoj, vad kör ni för primär nu då?
<larsemil> någon microtik. minns inte modell
<bamsefar> Oj
<larsemil> oj? :D funkar jättebra
<larsemil> nu ska jag gå. vi hörs. :)
<bamsefar> Det gör vi :)
<ii-v> typiskt, någon annan fick den där servern :/
<peyam> Salam
<peyam> Dalkurd spelar mot Halmstad
<Amoz> då tackar vi alla peyam för den onödiga dagliga informationen och hoppas att han kommer med mer relevant *linux-related* info nästa gång. tack!
<peyam> Amoz, du vet själv at jag bidrat mest av alla här till linux ommunityn
<peyam> c
<Amoz> om linuxcommunityn hade överlevt på "salam" och diverse offtopic snack så hade det varit korrekt ja :)
<peyam> precis
<Apachez> så har 16.10 barnsjukdomar stabiliserat sig nu?
<larsemil> Apachez: skulle jag inte tro. 16.04 kom ju precis
<Apachez> larsemil: err mena 16.04 :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-24
<Hund> Apachez: Det är väl rekommenderat att lugna sig till 16.04.1 om man vill vara säker.
<Apachez> hmpf... när kommer den då?
<Apachez> sitter redan med 15.10
<Hund> Ingen aning. Det borde väl finnas en vägkarta på deras hemsida. :)
<larsemil> jag har övergått till arch istället. and i love it
<bittin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIJjEzCs3iM
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-25
<Coffe> Disk /dev/sdaa
<larsemil> Coffe: okej
<Coffe> för alla er som undrat vad som händer när man slår runt
<Coffe> duy kanske redan testat de larsemil ?
<larsemil> nix. :)
<nibjork> Någon som vet hur fan jag döljer min ip när någon whoisar mig här på freenode?
<nibjork> DÃ¥ligt minne
<Groggy> Du registrerar dig mot nameserver och sen ber du om cloak i #freenode, så var det när jag skaffade min
<andol> s/nameserver/nickserver/
<Groggy> Jaja :-P
<Groggy> NS som NS..., men ja det blir stor skillnad
<senate> är det inte /mode <dittnick> +x på freenode?
<nibjork> Jag kan inte skriva i #freenode :P
<senate> kanske inte
<Groggy> Har du registrerat dig och loggat in?
<Groggy> senate: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<senate> jag har registrerat mig
<senate> men har inget behov av att dölja min host
<senate> den är för fin för det :P
<Groggy> Förlåt, pingade fel
<Groggy> Var menat till nibjork
<nibjork> Groggy: Ah ska kika
<nibjork> Tack
<nibjork> Groggy: Jag är reggad, och identifierad till nickserv
<nibjork> Behöver fråga om cloak, men jag kan inte skriva i #freenode
<Groggy> Såg att de tagit bort informationen om cloak från hemsidan när de gjorde om den... Så jag vet inte hur det är nu. Att sitta på telefon gör det inte enklare heller
<nibjork> Hehe
<nibjork> Inget jätte viktigt, men vore nice
<nibjork> Nu kunde jag skriva, dom hade nog mutat kanalen
<Groggy> Please wait for eir to voice you (+v) before trying to talk.​ står det ju i topic ;-)
<nibjork> Ah :P
<nibjork> Hahaha
<nibjork> Läste inte :P
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-26
<Spookan> Coffe: Har du fått komma in på dalnet igen eller? Såg att du blev k-bannad igår eller förgår.. :/
<Coffe> Spookan: ja ..  undrar varför dock
<Spookan> Coffe: Gick in på länken, var att ditt ip har spammat och troligen har virus, var deras story typ.. Du låter folk ssh/irca från din burk va?
<Coffe> Spookan:  nä . inget alls sånt .. det är kanske 100 personer som sitter bakom samma snat. svårt tro något här spammar
<Spookan> Coffe: Knepigt, stod med att du kunde gå in i en kanal och få hjälp, men lätt när man ej kan connecta? :P
<Coffe> precis
<Spookan> Coffe: Säg till om du vill ha ett ssh irssi konto för att gå in och snacka med dem, det är inga problem att fixa..
<Coffe> Spookan:  will do.
<Apachez> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-26/google-beats-oracle-copyright-suit-wiping-away-9-billion-claim
#ubuntu-se 2016-05-29
<johanbr> jag skulle vilja ha ett krypterat filsystem permanent monterat på en klient, men filer ska inte vara synliga på klienten tills man gör något på servern (skriver in ett lösenord t.ex)
<johanbr> någon som har tips på enkelt sätt att åstadkomma detta
<johanbr> de sätt som jag har tänkt på hittills känns inte så bra (NFS med bind mount av krypterad katalog t.ex.)
<peyam> salam Det är jag farbror Peyam
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-23
<Hund> Yay, nya kablar. :P
<Barre> ser det Hund, mycket snyggare bokstäver ;P
<Hund> Tack. :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Va? :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-24
<Hund> Har alla gått över till Windows eller? :P
<HeMan> Nope
<HeMan> Har ju fullt upp att googla upp dina tangentbord!
<Spookan> Hund: Never in my life! :P
<Hund> HeMan: haha! SÃ¥ du gillar dem?
<Hund> Spookan: Det är bra. :D
<HeMan> Hund: jo
<HeMan> Hund: men jag är inte riktigt där än
<Spookan> Hund: Själv då?
<Hund> Ah! Det kommer snart nog ska du se. :D Oväntat fängslande hobby.
<Hund> Spookan: Jag kör med Arch och Ubuntu. :) Har Windows på en virtuell maskin, men den använder jag ungefär 1 gång om året när jag behöver förnya mitt BankID på telefonen.
<Spookan> Hund: Fan skaffa Mac så slipper du sånna bekymmer. :P
<Hund> Pfft!
<HeMan> Hund: det går ju bra att köra både Ubuntu och Arch på en Mac!
<HeMan> eller "bra" i alla fall
<Hund> Det skulle aldrig falla mig in att köpa en Mac. Det kostar mer än det smakar för mig.
<Hund> Jag bygger mina egna datorer. Bra pris, jag vet vad jag får och jag får det så som jag vill ha det.
<Spookan> Orka ;)
<HeMan> Jag hade en barebone-laptop en gång
<HeMan> Koden som styrde fläktarna var helt vansinnig
<HeMan> Om CPUn var kallare än 19 grader så kunde den tänka sig att stänga av fläktarna
<Hund> Spookan: Orka Mac! ;P
<HeMan> Den gick inte ens ner så lågt om man satt ute på vintern...
<Hund> HeMan: Okej. :)
<Hund> haha
<HeMan> Och det var ok att fläkten lät 65 dB!
<Hund> Mina öron hade ramlat av.
<HeMan> jag "casemoddade" den och monterade en brytare för fläkten
<HeMan> Så jag kunde stänga av den för hand
<Hund> Ah. :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-25
<Apachez> därför man har passivt kyld intel nuc :)
<Screedo> Därför man kör vattenkyld dator :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-05-26
<Zooklubba> Hund :O folk köpte fina tangentbord till jobbet
<Hund> Zooklubba: Är de det jag kollar på?
<Zooklubba> det är en av dem iaf Hund
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Vad är det för bräda?
<Hund> Och varför inte Svensk/Nordisk layout?
<Zooklubba> jag är sugen Hund: https://www.komplett.se/product/858037/gaming/skarmar-tillbehor/skarmar/asus-27-led-g-sync-rog-swift-pg279q#
<Hund> Jag vet ingenting. :P
<Hund> Den är säkert bra. :D
<Zooklubba> vettefan, från wasdkeyboards
<Hund> Ah!
<Zooklubba> blå med blåa ringar. de köpte en röd också iirc.
<Hund> De erbjuder Nordisk layout.
<Hund> haha blåa?
<Hund> Det var modigt.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> vem bryr sig om åäö på tangenterna?
<Zooklubba> inte jag, var två kollegor. jag har ju blåaa hemma
<Zooklubba> jag har tydligen en mk-nörd på jobbet
<Hund> OPkej. :D
<Hund> Kul att de gick med på det.
<Hund> Använder man en dator på jobbet är det ju värt med ett vettigt tangentbord.
<andol> Jobbar man heltid framför datorn så är det överlag en väldigt billig investering i att satsa på riktigt bra grejjor.
<andol> Bara att slå ut kostnaden per dag, och jämnföra med alla andra kostnader.
<Barre> så tänker jag när det handlar om öl
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag tänkte också så i början.
<Hund> Sedan när det blev ett intresse fick jag sluta räkna på vad det kostar.
<andol> Barre: ...och så slänger du in en vag formulering om Ballmer Peak? :)
<Hund> Och haha:t var till dig Barre. :P
<Barre> andol: https://www.xkcd.com/323/
<Hund> Ptja, vi hade lite liv i 4 min iaf. :P
<Barre> last
<Hund> Last?
<Barre> girl power \o/ https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/101868381939646880385/album/6424542982097465025/6424542980237510898?authkey=CKSdysDx0MaHUg
<Barre> fel kanal
<Hund> ölol
<Hund> lol
<Barre> =)
<Hund> Är du full nu igen?
<Barre> jupps
<Barre> men det är en sjukt skön målining... love it!
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Bansky eller?
<Barre> det tror jag inte, Spring beat festival, ett stenkast från där jag bor
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Barre> de håller på i tre dagar, startade idag så de flesta väggarna var bara skisster https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JonasForsberg/posts/CXfukPBEzpv
<Barre> ett axplock av väggarna (de flesta grundmålades ikväll9
<Barre> s/9/)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag kände inte igen en enda tror jag, jag börjar bli gammal. :P
<Barre> den är skön https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/101868381939646880385/6424546907128913282?icm=true
<Barre> jag blir uppriktigt lycklig när jag tittar på den
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Den är söt. :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-21
<HeMan> Hund: vad tror du om en trackpoint i mitten, https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tex-yoda-ii-mechanical-keyboard-kit?
<Hund> Om man är böjd åt det hållet. :)
<HeMan> Jag har kört med mus nu men är lite inne på att ha antingen en trackpad vid tangentbordet eller trackpoint
<HeMan> ouch, såg just priset...
<Hund> Mjo? :)
<Hund> Det är helt okej pris. :)
<Hund> Du vill inte veta vad jag spenderat. :P
<Hund> Men jag vettefan om det inte är bättre med ett vanligt tangentbord ändå och separat mus.
<Hund> Jag tycker personligen att den där tuttvårtan bara är ivägen när man flyger fram med fingrarna över tangenterna.
<Nafallo> Hund: du kan var i vägen!
<HeMan> Nafallo: får jag också vara i vägen?
 * Barre viskar: det finns ingen väg
<Barre> HeMan: vad hade jag gjort för fel i min loop_start() lösning då? Måste missat all kommunikation från dig för jag har inte sett nått :P
<Nafallo> nej, bara Hund är i vägen :-)
<Nafallo> HeMan: du är ju i sthlm, det är ju inte i vägen eftersom man undviker det.
<HeMan> Barre: har du kollat att din uucp-demon är upp? Jag svarade den vägen
<Barre> HeMan: bollskit
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska kolla strax
<Barre> :)
<Barre> du är snäll du HeMan :)
 * Nafallo tror Barre jobbar på att sätta upp uucp-to-irc brygga nu :-)
<Barre> hahaha
<HeMan> Barre: om du dummar ner ditt program och plockar bort gtk, får du det att lira då?
<Barre> HeMan: kanske det, får testa
<Barre> HeMan: men halva grejjen är ju att  få till gtk ju
<Nafallo> visst var det i 57 firefox slängde ut legacy addons?
<Barre> HeMan: men du har rätt, skall fixa till scriptet ändå så jag kan välja att köra gtk eller inte
<HeMan> Barre: det jag egentligen tror du vill köra är den som bara heter .loop
<HeMan> Barre: eftersom loop_start kör en egen tråd på nått sätt
<HeMan> Barre: och det kan ställa till det för gtk
<HeMan> Barre: du vill få in .loop med så låg timeout att den inte stör gtk
<Barre> HeMan: ok, jag har iofs inga problem att enbart köra loop, om jag bara fattar vars jag kan lägga till min egna loop i gtk
<HeMan> Barre: alternativt titta på en mqtt-implementation som är asynkron
<Hund> Nafallo: Du är vägen!
<HeMan> Barre: men generellt så är det problem att mix två bibliotek (här mqtt och gtk) som kör egna eventloopar
<Barre> HeMan: men jäla sit allså
<Nafallo> Hund: vägen till vad?! lycka?
<HeMan> Barre: kolla om inte https://github.com/qk4l/mqtt-appindicator/blob/master/mqtt-appindicator.py kan hjälpa dig framåt
<HeMan> Barre: där kör dom två trådar där den ena kör gtk och den andra kör mqtt
<HeMan> Barre: nu måste jag ge mig igen, trodde jag skulle ha lite mer tid men behöver hämta barn
<Nafallo> :-O
<Hund> Vägen till vägen.
<Nafallo> Hund: svara på min fråga? ;-)
<Hund> Jag svarade ju. :D
<Nafallo> Hund: fel fråga :-P
<Hund> HeMan: Har du bestämt dig för en storlek ännu?
<HeMan> Hund: jo, tkl
<HeMan> Hund: med handlovsstöd och antingen dedikerade mediaknappar eller med fn-knapp
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/va88m-cmyk-pbt-white-led-mx-silent-black
<Hund> Typ?
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/va88m-panda-pbt-white-led-mx-silver
<Hund> ELler om du gillar pandor. :D
<Nafallo> HeMan: du ska hämta barn!
<HeMan> Hund: men nu är det mx blue vs green som är frågan
<HeMan> Nafallo: har stoppat ner laptop och kör på mobil
<HeMan> Nafallo: är snart framme
<Nafallo> det ska man inte kunna. jäkla geeks.
<HeMan> Hund: typ, men med hadlovsstöd
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/fc980m-pbt-svart-mx-blue
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/fc660m-pbt-svart-mx-blue
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-tangentbord/majestouch-2-nkr-black-case-tenkeyless-keyboard-mx-blue
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/Shop/Product/List?q=handledsst%C3%B6d
<Barre> HeMan: åå.. då det finns redan en sån app :)  danke
<Hund> Det sista tangnetbordet har jag, fast lite moddat. :) https://framapic.org/ZACQ8GMcGNtY/ZjrghHkVLU6A.jpg
<Hund> Fördelen med det är att du kan byta ut kontrollern och göra det programerbart, nackdelen är att hattarna är medioker och kabeln sitter fast.
<Hund> Fördelen med Leopoldarna är PBT-hattar, jag är osäker på vad det är för legends, men jag /tror/ att det är dyesub.
<Hund> Det verkar vara laserskrivna.
<Hund> Det ska finnas någon modell med double shots, osäker på om det finns annat än ANSI då.
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-22
<Barre> andol: vilken algorithm på gnupg är det som gäller nu förtidan? Och vilken storlek "makes sense"?
<andol> Barre: Vill man vara tillräckligt bakåtkompitabel med alla andra så är det antagligen fortfarande RSA som gäller.
<andol> Barre: Antagligen är 2048-bitar mer än fullt tillräckligt, men såtillvida du inte kör i någon extremt CPU-begränsad miljö är det lika bra att välja 4096-bitars, mest därför att.
<Nafallo> tsss. har ni inte hört att all kryptering är legacy nu? :-)
<Barre> andol: danke
<Barre> Nafallo: har kört rövarspråket ett tag, men mina utländska kollegor börjar klaga. Vovarorfoföror dode koklolagogaror vovetot jojagog inontote
<Nafallo> https://www.zdnet.com/article/ibm-warns-of-instant-breaking-of-encryption-by-quantum-computers-move-your-data-today/
<Nafallo> vet inte vad de menar med år. man kan redan köpa quantumdatorer :-)
<Hund> Nafallo: PÃ¥ ICA Kvantum eller?
<HeMan> Hund: nu har jag kommit fram till att det är blå som gäller, men då tyckte mina kollegor att det inte passar i kontorslandskap
<Hund> Det kan jag förstå.
<HeMan> Hund: har du provat blå med och utan dämpringar?
<Hund> Är det ljudet och/eller den taktila återkopplingen du gillar?
<HeMan> det är den taktila återkopplingen
<HeMan> Jag funderar om de känns kortslagiga med 0.2 mm kortare slag
<Hund> O-ringar gör absolut ingen skillnad.
<Hund> I MX Blue sitter det ett metallblad som orsakar ljudet.
<Hund> Det enda o-ringar gör är att dämpa nedslaget och förvandlar skrivupplevelsen till något som motsvarar en sockerkaka.
<Hund> Men om du gillar taktil feedback kanske MX Brown kan vara något?
<Hund> Det är ju taktila brytare utan den ljudliga återkopplingen.
<HeMan> Jag kör brown
<Hund> Ahh.
<Hund> Men du gillar dem inte?
<Hund> Du gillar MX Blues mer skarpa återkoppling?
<HeMan> Tror det
<HeMan> Har ju bara tryckt på provkarta där det fanns 6 st knapper, en av varje modell
<Hund> Hm.
<Hund> Eller skulle du gilla en mer grövre återkoppling?
<HeMan> Mitt CM Storm är egentligen rätt bra, men jag skulle vilja ha ett mindre för att kunna frakta det lättare
<Hund> Många i gemenskapen brukar skämtsamt säga att MX Brown är som MX Red med lite grus i.
<Hund> Vill man ha något från butikshyllan är man dessvärre ganska begränsad.
<Hund> Det finns liksom inte så mycket utöver standardgrejer och det är liksom samma samma typ.
<HeMan> tror det blir ett wasd 88 key med blue och dämpare
<HeMan> Och duger det inte på jobbet så behåller jag det hemma
<Hund> Fast de kommer låta lika mycket med ringar eller inte.
<Hund> Det som skapar ljudet sitter inuti brytarhuset.
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> då får det bli ett tiopack http://www.biltema.se/sv/Bygg/Arbetsklader-och-Skyddsutrustning/Personligt-skydd/Horsel/Horselproppar-2000019329/ och dela ut på kontoret!
<Hund> haha
<HeMan> hehe, 100 par kostar nästan exakt lika mycket som dämparna på wasd!
<Hund> Sitter du i öppet kontorslandskap kommer du inte bli omtyckt. :P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Vad fick dig att välja WASD?
<Nafallo> Hund: nej.
<Hund> :D
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> OM jag bugger något och lägger det i /home/x/x/s
<Whiskey> jag jag flyttade efteråt vart jag vill
<Whiskey> eller måste jag bygga om det för att få rätt rättigheter?
<larsemil> Whiskey: flyttar du hela föräldrakatalogen så blir det samma rättigheter
<larsemil> om du bygger något som skapar symlänkar så kommer ju de att sluta funka
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-23
<dagon^> Tja
<dagon^> När man sätter upp SNMP övervakning/inventering. Kan man använda symlänkar istället för mountpoints?
<Barre> Tjo
<Barre> förstår inte frågan, SNMP är ett nätverksprotokoll och symlänkar och mountpoints är mer filsystem
<dagon^> i snmpd.conf konfigurerar du vad som ska kontrolleras
<dagon^> så... istället för disk /mnt/data 100000
<dagon^> kan jag fixa en symlänk till /mnt/data, säg /data och använda den?
<dagon^> misstänker att svaret är nej men måste ändå fråga
<Barre> ahh... då förstår jag
<Barre> det skall nog fungera med symlänk, en vanlig "df -h /path/to/symlink" fungerar ialla fall
<dagon^> Barre: får experimentera med det
<ajph> hey guys i need some help accessing some information on http://merinfo.se/ - I cannot register myself because I do not have a personnummer. can anyone help? I can pay for your time and costs with PayPal or cryptocurrency
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-24
<Hund> Mors
<Hund> Kaffe!
<propus> god eftermiddag :)
<Hund> Mors
<Hund>  :P
<propus> vad händer?
<Hund> propus: Minecraft. :)
<Hund> Själv då?
<propus> Hund, sitter och kollar dator delar börjar bli dags för en ny dator maskin :)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Vad blir det då? :D
<propus> ryzen 7 lutat det mot.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Vad ska du med så fläskiga grejer till? Kolla på Facebook snabbt eller? P;
<Hund> ;P
<Hund> Jag har en Ryzen 2400G i min HTPC. :)
<propus> okej.. spela såklart :)
<gusnan> -
<gusnan> oops. :)
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-05-25
<Nafallo> spela på facebook...
<Nafallo> gmorgon
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Mors.
<Hund> Nafallo: Är det du och Mafia Wars-ligan?
<Nafallo> Hund: nej, det var om p_ropus och din diskussion :-P
<Hund> Mjae, jag tror nog att du i ett svagt ögonblock råkade erkänna något här som du nu försöker dra tillbaka.
<Nafallo> jag har inte ens facebook...
<Nafallo> men gah
<Nafallo> jag kom på att jag skulle ta medicinen, sen hann jag glömma det igen och kom just på det igen...
<Nafallo> *mummel*
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Kaffe!
<Hund> Jag beställde kretskort till tangentbord igår. :)
<Hund> Och lite nya brytare som jag inte testat förut.
<Nafallo> Hund: du kan va kaffe!
<HeMan> Nafallo: roligt dricka kaffe nu när det är Hund man dricker...
<Nafallo> kan vara, inte är :-)
<Hund> Nafallo: Du kan vara mellanmjölk!
<Hund> HeMan: haha
